#ubuntuone 2010-01-25
<nomnex> help: OpenID authentication failed: Nonce already used or out of range
<nomnex> Cannot sign in Ubuntu One
<nomnex> Go to Web function from the panel applet
<nomnex> solved
<duanedesign> nomnex: happened to me earlier. I tried it a few times and it eventually let me in.
<nomnex> duanedesign, thanks.
<nomnex> Can someone explains me Ubuntu One, I don't get it right
<duanedesign> nomnex: probablly something to keep an eye on. If it continues to act up tommorrow maybe an issue
<nomnex> keeps deleting my files on either sides
<nomnex> duanedesign, sure
<duanedesign> nomnex: are these files or notes?
<nomnex> files
<duanedesign> hmm
<nomnex> maybe you can help? there is only one pc registred, but my too machine update their files, does that sound right?
<nomnex> my two...
<duanedesign> nomnex: you only have one PC registered with your Ubuntu ONE ACCOUNT
<duanedesign> sorry cap fail :)
<nomnex> re-phrase: correct only one Computer on my account
<nomnex> same log-in name and pass on both machines. could that be the cookie? I have just deleted the second machine, but not cleared the cookies
<duanedesign> and your using two machines with Ubuntu One how?
<duanedesign> the web interface
<nomnex> the applet
<nomnex> and folder
<nomnex> ubuntu one mirror the files on both machines
<duanedesign> nomnex: /3
<duanedesign> oops sorry
<nomnex> could is new to me. How does that work. when 2 machines are connected in the same time, how do I manage the backup direction and file versions to update?
<nomnex> duanedesign, no prob. and my sentence starts with CLOUD
<duanedesign> :)
<nomnex> no idea
<duanedesign> nomnex: you add files to the folder and the database gets updated i think every ten minutes
<duanedesign> nomnex: so if you aonly have one computer on the account. Then you add files using the 'other' computer. When the database syncs it is going to remove those files.
<duanedesign> nomnex: you need to add the second computer to authorize it to sync
<nomnex> duanedesign, so it's a bad idea to have 2 computers running in the same time. That might create conflict. e.g. I backup my bookmarks.json every 1 hour to the folder Ubuntu One, if both computers update at the same time, that might create a conflict?
<nomnex> duanedesign, 'other' computer. When the database syncs it is going to remove those files - exact! but how is this possible?
<duanedesign> not to get off the subject, but what do you use to back up your bookmarks. Do you do it manually?
<nomnex> duanedesign, no, an FF addon, sync places
<duanedesign> nomnex: it is syncing to the computer on the account. it is the one that is managing the database.
<duanedesign> nomnex: i will have to check that addon out
<nomnex> http://www.andyhalford.com/syncplaces/ here, pretty neat!
<nomnex> duanedesign, you get me lost. if one registered computer, the dir should be computer-server Ubuntu One. How come another un-registred computer can update and delete its files?
<nomnex> detection of new computer occurs manually or auto?
<duanedesign> computers hooked up to the same Ubuntu One account should sync files with the Ubuntu One cloud as well as to each other.
<duanedesign> nomnex: you can go to the website to add a new computer
<nomnex> duanedesign, doing it
<nomnex> how? I can only remove selected computer but not add one
<nomnex> and the other one is not recognized
<duanedesign> nomnex: https://one.ubuntu.com/support/installation/
<duanedesign> see step 4
<duanedesign> nomnex: if you are seeing the icon in your panel then you already added that computer?
<nomnex> correct, I am using Karmic. The computer was on the list. I have removed it, but it still sync
<nomnex> any idea?
<duanedesign> ohhh
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> i am getting on the same page with ya :)
<nomnex> okay
<duanedesign> nomnex: if you wish to remove the computer. Perhaps you need to uninstall the Ubuntu One client. Then access the files strictly through the Web Interfave
<nomnex> duanedesign, that's not what I want. I want to mirror both computer since I usually do not use them in the same time. However, why is my second computer not recognized anymore as a new machine? How do I troubleshoot and is the fact I use the same user name/pass on both machines the reason?
<duanedesign> nomnex: if you wish to readd the computer to the account and it is not doing so you might need to purge the client and reinstall it
<duanedesign> nomnex: also there is a file ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<duanedesign> that can provide some info
<nomnex> I try to remove the cache first thanks. I get back to you in a min.
<duanedesign> nomnex: sure thing :)
<nomnex> well these are just log, no configuration file. I guess, I have to re-install the client then
<nomnex> duanedesign, is ubuntu one in the repo? do I need to remove the apt line too? advice.
<nomnex> advise?
<nomnex> duanedesign, u there?
<duanedesign> yes
<nomnex> duanedesign, good news, clearing the cookies, log-off/on, did the trick, the computer is recognized, so back on track
<nomnex> duanedesign, from now on a new document on c1 will be mirror in c2 correct?
<duanedesign> ok great
<duanedesign> yes sir
<duanedesign> nomnex: late last year when i had two computers connected it was alittle slow to sync
<duanedesign> nomnex: i think they have fixed that
<nomnex> the My Files folder is the "mirror" folder to share docs among several machines and the Shared With Me is a "read only" folder?
<duanedesign> nomnex: however if you notice that The best way to force the sync between the two computers is to disconnect the Ubuntu One client and then connect.
<duanedesign> nomnex: shared with me is for sharing folders between friends
<duanedesign> nomnex: like if me and you were working on a project we could share a folder
<nomnex> duanedesign, if I share my docs with you on a project, then the files won't be mirrored?
<duanedesign> nomnex: yes they would share the files between us
<nomnex> I guess, I am starting to get the pictures, in this case we would share files but not computers right. mmm I mean, your computer and mine would still be on separate accounts
<duanedesign> "My Files" is where you should put your files. "Shared With Me" is where folders that other users have shared with you show up.
<duanedesign> nomnex: that is correct
<duanedesign> nomnex: it is a little confusing. They are working on getting the documentation put together to better explain this.
<nomnex> okay, thanks for you time, I will now try my options. do you have the 50 gb plans?
<nomnex> I use rsync to backup mirror my pc. it's a bit of a change, but that's nice.
<duanedesign> nomnex: not at the moment. I will have it again soon though :) I love the service and it is a great way to support Canonical
<nomnex> duanedesign, agreed.
<duanedesign> nomnex: glad you got it sorted
<nomnex> duanedesign, do you try the notes, evolution contacts, etc?
<duanedesign> nomnex: yes i have my notes synced. I used to use a WebDAV i had set up on my server
<duanedesign> i like the Ubuntu One option because i can access the notes from the web interface and edit them
<duanedesign> The evoloution Contacts is nice too
<nomnex> I mean, the new Tomboy note sync on Ubuntu one, and the Evo contact sync - have you tried this functions already?
<nomnex> cross post
<duanedesign> nomnex: yes
<nomnex> do you have a sec to talk about it?
<duanedesign> nomnex: sure
<nomnex> Tomboy, last when I tried, the formatting was inconsistent. do you use formatting on you notes?
<duanedesign> hmm. What type of formatting?
<nomnex> Bold, Font sizes
<duanedesign> there are not a ton of text formatting options in tomboy. You can make text a little bigger a little smaller. Bold, underline
<duanedesign> nomnex: you do not get precise font size control. I think you get Normal, Big, and Bigger
<duanedesign> but the wiki style linking between notes is really nice
<nomnex> duanedesign, note sync from c1 to c2 trough Ubuntu One note (new function) did not or destroyed some of the note formatting. have you experienced such thing?
<duanedesign> nomnex: good question
<duanedesign> i just synced a note today that had a lot of formatting and it came through just fine
<nomnex> will give it a new try. regarding the contacts, when you enable the d.base sync option, are they both local and on the cloud or only on the cloud? ( a. addressbook.db + Ubuntu One, or b. Ubuntu One only)? I am worry about loosing data.
<nomnex> d.base for the cloud is couch.db I guess?
<duanedesign> yes it is couchdb
<nomnex> I give it a try too. do you use it for you contacts?
<duanedesign> I do. i just switched back to Evoloution recently. The U1 sync was one of the reasons i switched back
<duanedesign> i am anxious for a Google Android app to sync with the contacts :)
<nomnex> duanedesign, Android is the phone?
<duanedesign> the api, though i havent found a lot of information, is pretty easy to use. So i imagine application developers will be creating more apps that use ubuntu One in the near future
<duanedesign> nomnex: yes it is
<duanedesign> nomnex: The Google phone OS
<nomnex> I want one but that's not available in Japan yet. Do you like it? I don't like i-phone for the battery no removable and I just don't like Apple
<duanedesign> nomnex: i liked my iphone once i 'jailbroke' it. This allows the installation of non Apple Store Apps
<duanedesign> but that is frowned on by apple, voids your warranty, and they are increasingly making it harder to do
<nomnex> yes, always the same story. How about Android. satisfied?
<duanedesign> The Google Android is nice. Since most the other Open Source phone projects have not done well i am hoping Android does well
<nomnex> looking forward to see it.
<duanedesign> nomnex: you are in Japan?
<nomnex> Yes
<nomnex> and you must be in the US, or it is very late for you
<duanedesign> i hear cell phone technology is far ahead of what it is hear.
<duanedesign> nomnex: its getting a little late :)
<nomnex> IC. well japs are dumb asses just able to use a terminal for most. They enjoy life in a 3 inches display. Go wonder...
<duanedesign> we are just starting to realize the potential for cell phones here in the US. For instance QR code and UPC code readers
<duanedesign> lol
<nomnex> yes, those functions like scanning bar codes, etc work well here. but looking a the price of communication, that's just crazy
<duanedesign> nomnex: you speek English very well. Are you from Japan originally
<nomnex> there is no more proprietary market than the Japanese electronic market
<nomnex> thank you, my wife is Japanese.
<duanedesign> nomnex: true i have a lot of friends around the world in the ubuntu community and i am suprised that a lot of people dont have unlimited bandwith with there monthly service
<nomnex> so am I.
<nomnex> duanedesign, what is your server?
<duanedesign> nomnex: i download all kinds of stuff without thinking twice about it :)
<duanedesign> my ISP service or my server(computer)
<nomnex> duanedesign, still the good part about Japan is no censor whatsoever. and not ~forgot the word from ISP when you use torrents
<nomnex> you said you have a server
<nomnex> ubuntu server?
<duanedesign> yes i have a VPS. it is a nice way to have access to all the convenience of a server and not have to worry a whole lot about it
<nomnex> got it, connection throttle??
<duanedesign> though servers are getting cheap.
<nomnex> VPS? what's that? do yo have a link.
<duanedesign> it is Virtual Private Server. You pay to use someone elses server
<duanedesign> my server is 1000mi. away :)
<nomnex> oh I see. I understand
<nomnex> I am eager to try Ubuntu server 10.04 and the desktop. BTW, the other good part of Japan is a single malt whiskey bottle (Laphroiag by example) costs only 30 USD
<nomnex> and that's a very reasonable way to start with your breakfast.
<duanedesign> lol, nice
<nomnex> the same bottle is 60-70 USD in the US
<duanedesign> yeah and the importing of different brands is not very good
<nomnex> okay, I going to try my U1 options. thanks for the chit-chat and the help
<nomnex> duanedesign, last sentence? different brands? which ones?
<duanedesign> nomnex: anytime, good luck
<duanedesign> nomnex: i dont drink anymore but when i did there were many beers that you could not get here.
<nomnex> that's like U1 always improving. You get anything now. When were you there and where?
<nomnex> the golden age? 20 y. ago?
<duanedesign> i am not quite that old. Maybe 15 years age :)
<duanedesign> nomnex: if you ever have any support questions come by #ubuntu-beginners me and a bunch of others give help in there
<nomnex> duanedesign, thanks I will do that. I take for granted that you visited Japan 15 y. ago and not that you are 15 ;-) see you
<duanedesign> ha ha. have a good day
<nomnex> thanks bye
<wahben> Hi all! I've always had problems using Ubuntu One. some files wouldn't synch. But anyways, today I thought maybe a few updates had been done and it might be more stable. But now I cannot login to the web interface, I get the error message: OpenID failed     OpenID authentication failed: Nonce already used or out of range
<kgs> That error has been occurring frequently.
<wahben> hmm today only
<wahben> never had it before
<wahben> but i haven't used ubuntu one in weeks
<wahben> ..or months maybe
<wahben> oh i see
<wahben> its a statement... not question
<kgs> :-)
<wahben> ok well thanks, at least i know that im not alone ! :-)
<kgs> Yes.
<princess_> A quick question: I am assiming I am stuck with an 'Ubuntu One' entry in my home folder - either sym link or folder - am I likely to be able to select another location in the near future?
<duanedesign> princess_: you are looking to sync a folder other than the default?
<princess_> Not really, I am looking for a way to have the default folder somewhere else
<princess_> Say ~/Cloud/Ubuntu One, or ~/Shared/Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> ahh isee
<duanedesign> princess_: i am not sure. I have come across this guide when looking to share other folders.
<duanedesign> http://ln-s.net/4s+5
<duanedesign> princess_: it does appear that the link option works.
<duanedesign> I moved the folder and created a link to it and it shows up when i select 'Open Folder' in the applet
<duanedesign> princess_: now to see if it syncs :)
<princess_> I can get it to synch another folder all right, but I need the link in my home folder for that. I was hoping to get rid of that, but it appears that there's no easy way. The shared folder seems like an odd thing to hardcode though
* joshuahoover changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ask joshuahoover | https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<CardinalFang> (AFAIK, we're still meeting.)  Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS.  Say 'me' to claim a slice of the stand-up meeting, then take your turn by saying DONE/TODO/BLOCKED.
<urbanape> doomed
<urbanape> I mean, "me"
<CardinalFang> The keys are so close together.
<aquarius> me
<CardinalFang> me
<teknico> me
<urbanape> you can't spell "doomed" without "me"
 * CardinalFang grumbles at LP timeout errors.
<urbanape> you also can't spell "timeout" without "me"
<teknico> apres moi, le deluge?
<dobey> me
<teknico> hi, deluge! ;-)
<dobey> o/~ doom doom doom doom doom doom doom doom doom doom doom doom doom o/~
<teknico> destiny tribal dance
<urbanape> DONE: Submitted big, massive Bindwood branch for merge. Apologies all around. More work on subsequent client sync branch. (Q: How much Bindwood is too much Bindwood? A: THERE'S NEVER ENOUGH BINDWOOD!)
<urbanape> TODO: Uh, I'm gonna go with "Bindwood", Pat.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None.
<urbanape> aquarius, I pass the torch on to you.
<dobey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqcn_TPu4qQ
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: visual design review for music store; discussion with music provider
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: have music library page send message to downloader daemon and row to database; write Ubuntu Developer Day talk; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> CardinalFang, go for it
<CardinalFang> DONE: Face Duty.  Scanned logs and filed Bug#496046.  Patched desktopcouch and committed.  Patched server code to be more Py3 and avoid it altogether.  Nearly not-sick any more.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Figure out how to add test for it.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: No.
<CardinalFang> teknico, allons-y!
<teknico> DONE: more phone sync planning with chipaca; helping vds get up to speed upon his return; some more debugging on the error from the dev openid server at first login (#510116);
<teknico> TODO: testing funambol cared and funambol exchange deployment; fix a user's problems accessing the contacts web IU (#506584)
<teknico> BLOCK: still cannot access the web interface due to an error from the dev openid server at first login (#510116, and also #510866)
<teknico> next: dobey
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Reviews, Worked on #510351 (enable bipedal oauth in server)
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Fix some bugs I filed (#510351, #510353, #510348, #510355)
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<vds> sorry late
<vds> me
<vds> DONE: vacation, keeping up with mail and similar...
<vds> TODO: propose last branch for sms configuration, take care of the deployment of funambol and funambol exchange.
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<CardinalFang> My bug is #511341, not #496046, fwiw.  "notes API HTTP-500, RecordDict has no attr has_key"
<CardinalFang> teknico, can any of us help with your block?
<teknico> CardinalFang, thanks, we're working on it with jdo and others
<CardinalFang> Meeting ends.  Thanks, all.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, thisfred, easy fix: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/recorddict_more_dictly/+merge/18004
<thisfred> CardinalFang: easy approve too ;)
<mandel> aquarius, ping
<aquarius> mandel, pong
<mandel> aquarius, since there is no other possible way, can I propose a merge to provide bulk delete? :P
<mandel> aquarius, im talking about the bulk update
<aquarius> mandel, yeah
<aquarius> I don't like the way it is, but I am too stupid to think of anything else, and I don't want to hold you up.
<mandel> aquarius, well, it is actually a hard thing to solve... nevertheless, if some has a better idea, it can be changed :D
<aquarius> mandel, yeah. Python basically doesn't have a good concept of "some of this succeeded and the rest didn't", hence the stuff in twisted to do exactly that.
<mandel> aquarius, I dont mind having a little dirty part in exchange of just using one request, that is why I also want to provide the bulk delete, it makes things nicer
<mandel> regarding delete, I understand why a flag is kept, but should the attachments be kept too?
<CardinalFang> Ooo, good question.
<CardinalFang> Hrm, I think it shouldn't, mandel.
<mandel> CardinalFang, I have that feeling too, seems like a waste of space and makes replication worse, right?
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: ping
 * rtgz is late,late,late o_o
#ubuntuone 2010-01-26
* mattgriffin changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ask mattgriffin | https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<jugger90> I can't edit notes from browser
<jugger90> it's seem sync to ubuntu tomboy too
<jugger90> don't sync  I mean
<rtgz> jugger90, Web sync is a known issue, please refer to  bug #501020. This is a server side problem. As per tomboy sync - could you please quit tomboy, then start it from terminal with --debug switch and try to sync?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 501020 in ubuntuone-servers "Tomboy note sync and web-ui for notes are broken" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501020
<jugger90> in another try it's seems to sync ubuntu one and tomboy, but still can't edit from browser
<jugger90> from browser in another machine
<rtgz> jugger90, the browser issue is something that we might poke mattgriffin right now...
<rtgz> mattgriffin, what is the status for webui notes sync?
 * mattgriffin is checking on webui notes sync status
<mattgriffin> rtgz: do you recall the bug number?
<rtgz> mattgriffin, bug #501020
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 501020 in ubuntuone-servers "Tomboy note sync and web-ui for notes are broken" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501020
<rtgz> Tomboy sync is no longer broken, the issues with & and other entities are still remaining. But the web ui is not cooperative at the moment
<jugger90> yes,i can see edit done from tomboy in browser but can't edit
<mattgriffin> jugger90, rtgz: the main developer that was working on that feature is probably out to lunch but should be back soon.... then I'll find out the status of the fix. sorry for the delay.
<mattgriffin> is anyone using Ubuntu One in a multi-platform environment ... like Ubuntu + Windows or Mac?
<jugger90> thank you
<jugger90> i accessing from debian and windows
<mattgriffin> jugger90: cool. headed to pycon this year? you can help out with the windows port sprint :)
<jugger90> will windows client codes by python?
<mattgriffin> jugger90: not sure... here's where you can get a little more info: http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=206
<statik> jugger90, yes it's all python right now. you can see the code at https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client . we might need to write some UI bits in C++ or C#, but the core will still be python
<magatz> Hi facundobatista, i've read on the ubuntuone mailinglist about the u1conflict
<magatz> you have said there is one konwn bug that can generate problems of this kind
<facundobatista> magatz, there have been multiple bugs, most of them already fixed
<magatz> i'm using 1.02 on karmic, and i still see this problem
<magatz> btw i'm trying to sync 37 gb of files,and it's a pain tho check all the .u1conflict generated
<magatz> one question: wich string (in the logs)  says that syncdaemon is uploading?
<dobey> magatz: please enable the Proposed Updates (karmic-proposed) source in the Updates tab of the Software Sources configuration, refresh, and install the 1.0.3 updates for ubuntuone-client, and try to confirm if you still have the issues
<magatz> sorry for the mistake i said 1.02, bit a quick check says 1.03 with Proposed updates enabled
<dobey> jugger90, statik: the only win32 code that would *need* to be C/C++ (or maybe C#), is integration with Explorer
<statik> yeah, you can do shell extensions in python but they have terrible performance
<jblount> I LIVE
<mattgriffin> :)
<urbanape> yay, jblount
<rtgz> Ok, since I am going to be away for next 2 hours, have a look here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/ProxySupport - this is a hack, but works for me. Next stop - CouchDB proxy support for replication
<rtgz> does it even exist?
<jugger90> thank you
<rtgz> btw, it appears that SSL CN is not checked, localhost subst for fs-1 seems to go unnoticed with _default_ syncdaemon.conf' settings
<urbanape> no standup today, since bug day, right?
<dobey> that's what i thought
<urbanape> cool, just checking.
<CardinalFang> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS.  Say 'me' to claim a slice of the stand-up meeting, then take your turn by saying DONE/TODO/BLOCKED.
<urbanape> hrm?
<urbanape> a bug day sez whut?
<CardinalFang> Yeah.
<CardinalFang> meeting ends!  so sorry.
<urbanape> heh
<urbanape> what should we do with bugs that only contain a reference to an OOPS, and nothing else. No description or attachments. Are we meant to find the oops log and attach it?
<CardinalFang> Hrm.  Probably.
<urbanape> and is there a convention for dealing with syncdaemon timeouts? I've got two of those.
<dobey> well attaching the OOPS log might not be viable, depending on what it contains.
<dobey> not sure about sd timeouts
<jamalta> OpenID authentication failed: Nonce already used or out of range
<jamalta> :(
<jamalta> nvm, going to one.ubuntu.com logged me in
<jblount> jamalta: It's a djanog-openid problem that has a branch on it's way to fix. Sorry about that :(
<jamalta> jblount: oh it's ok, i just thought i couldn't log in at al
<jamalta> all*
<jamalta> I'm testing U1 for the first time, had my wife copy some files at home and waiting for them to show up here at work
<jamalta> Just wanted to check to see if it showed up online yet.. heh
<magatz> how can i easily wipe out every file on ubuntune web folders (without clicking for delete every single file single?)
<rtg|awayz> magatz, I believe you can remove folders
<magatz> yes but i can't delete the main folder "My Files"
<rtg|awayz> magatz, yes, this is a root folder; so if there are many files in this folder then that might take a lot of time to remove them.
<magatz> is this a design flaw? i think it should behave like a norma operating system folder....
<jblount> magatz: I just deleted the entire folder ~/Ubuntu One/ on my system, are you attempting to do this from the website?
<magatz> yes, because i want to test a scratch resync
<mandel> rodrigo_ ping
<rodrigo_> hi mandel
<mandel> rodrigo_ question, does the size of the desktopcouch data influence the ubuntuone storage?
<rodrigo_> mandel, hmm, I think so but not sure, statik?
<mandel> rodrigo_ cause like I said in the mailing list, if it does, deleted records with attachments are a pain, if it does not, people might use it to store more data on ubuntu one that allowed
<rodrigo_> yeah, saw it
<rodrigo_> I think it does count
<rtgz> nope
<rtgz> bug 475636
<ubottu> Bug 475636 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/475636 is private
<rtgz> rodrigo_, mandel ^
<mandel> dammed you private bug reports!
<rodrigo_> hmm
<rodrigo_> mandel, it's about notes and contacts not counting on used space
<mandel> rodrigo_ yes but bad people are smart....
<rodrigo_> yeah :)
<rtgz> rodrigo_, we need to prevent ubottu from logging this conversation :)
<rodrigo_> :)
<dobey> bbiab, lunch
<mattgriffin> statik, pfibiger: how should we handle bug #512677? the reporter says it's a security vulnerability. is there another canonical team that will review this first?
<ubottu> Bug 512677 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/512677 is private
<mattgriffin> rtgz: ping
<mandel> aquarius, hopefully no one in the class room decides to find out about http://launchpad.net/bugs/475636
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<aquarius> mandel, ssssh :)
<mandel> aquarius, I know, but I gave a huge hint in the google groups you just showed in lernid ;)
<rtgz> mattgriffin, pong
<rtgz> mattgriffin, Statistics for rtgz: roundrip: 11m
<rtgz> roundtrip
<mattgriffin> rtgz: hi. sorry for the late reply. i checked on bug #501020 and it should be fixed this week.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 501020 in ubuntuone-servers "Tomboy note sync and web-ui for notes are broken" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501020
<rtgz> mattgriffin, ah, ok, thanks for the update :)
<mattgriffin> np
<rmcbride_> #bzr
<rmcbride_> oops
<mhall119|work> hey rmcbride_
<rmcbride_> hi mhall119|work
<dobey> heh
#ubuntuone 2010-01-27
<daveisadork> is there any way to prevent ubuntu one from replicating a specific database?
<daveisadork> i'm writing an app and was hoping to use desktopcouch for the database... didn't realize ubuntu one would try to sync it
<daveisadork> and when i delete the local database, ubuntu one re-syncs it (and all 20k documents) from the cloud
* mattgriffin changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ask for help | https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<petur> Hello
<Guest33632> If a file on my harddrive gets corrupt, (it's md5sum will be diffrent) because of bad sectors on my drive
<Guest33632> And that file is in a folder which is to be synced with ubuntuone
<Guest33632> erhm.. i guess what i'm trying to ask it
<rtgz> Guest33632, the file will be synced to Ubuntu One if its checksum differs
<peturdk> Alright
<peturdk> What if the readonly flag is set?
<rtgz> peturdk, if the file is readable then it will be synced. There was one such case discussed here with power failure and zeroed file
<peturdk> Is there any way i can tell the file "STAY"
<peturdk> I see
<rtgz> peturdk, I think that this is not possible at the moment.
<peturdk> And if i chmod it to 000 after it's been put into ubuntuone
<peturdk> will it still sync on changes?
<rtgz> Though it needs better investigation. The bad part for this is that it is hard to emulate that in virtual machine...
<rtgz> peturdk, if ubuntuone can't read the file to be synced... hmmm...
<rtgz> let me check
<peturdk> oki
<rtgz> peturdk, erm.. it will not sync the file, right
<rtgz> but syncdaemon becomes crazy
<peturdk> Oh okay i see
<peturdk> And a final question, would 'rm -r /home/petur' delete all files from ubuntuone as well?
<rtgz> constantly running hasher routine to get the hash, it fails and it retries, causing pretty high CPU load
<peturdk> This is bad for me, because if any one of my workstations is to behave strangely, it would loose all my data
<peturdk> You have been very helpful, thank you
<rtgz> peturdk, if ubuntuone-syncdaemon is running and it is fast enough to propagate the changes to the server then yes. Chances are that it will face unexpected condition when cache will be removed and then it might try to create conflicts
<rtgz> so... It is better to shut syncdaemon down before rm -rf your home
<peturdk> Yes you are correct
<rtgz> peturdk, and thanks for the hint for unreadable ( chmod 000) file - it looks that I will need to poke devs regarding CPU usage
<peturdk> Always trying to think outside of the box :)
<rtgz> peturdk, the idea to get multiple versions of the file has been raised here, but I don't think it is considered at the moment.
<peturdk> Store, sync and share. Backup your life with ubuntu one.
<peturdk> Offsite backups, as the page ads, should be safe from local disasters no matter how complicated
<peturdk> I would love to see it improved :)
<rtgz> Desktop+ guys, hasher becomes crazy when it is unable to hash the file, it tries to hash the file with no hold-off period. This leads to enormous CPU usage. Observed on 1.1.1+r321-0ubuntu1~ppa1~karmic
<rtgz> peturdk, yes, there are a lot of rough corners at the moment, but the team works to get it all sorted, so that it would be really possible to back up someone's life
<peturdk> :)
<rtgz> peturdk, ok, the CPU problem is now confirmed: bug #491950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491950 in ubuntuone-client "100% cpu usage calling calcuate_hash on same file over and over" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491950
<peturdk> rtgz: Great
<rtgz> peturdk, now we need to get version support in.
<peturdk> What is version support?
<rtgz> frankly speaking, the versions might occupy the same 2Gb/50Gb space, i.e. it would be possible to "clean" older versions.
<peturdk> Ahh
<rtgz> peturdk, I mean when new version file gets uploaded to the server, the old one does not get lost, it is still there.
<rtgz> okay, it is still there when file is removed, since the actual removal happens not in the realtime, but the upload might create new block, put the "latest revision" there, mark old one as obsoleted and show some hint for file version
<rtgz> this can then be embedded in nautilus as some file propery tab and the web interface should give this info as well
<rtgz> pretty handy for files that get updated often.
<rtgz> If the space consumed by the obsolete files is counted towards user quota then it should be possible to "clean up" older file versions.
<rtgz> but this is an informal description; need to get it written into the wishlist; But in your case that would help a lot.
<rtgz> peturdk, since in case a corrupted version gets uploaded, it would be possible to recover the "known good version"
<rtgz> okay, me needs to become away
<peturdk> :D
<peturdk> Good idea
<diverse_izzue> the web frontend has some usability issues that seem like they would be very easy to fix. 1) file names are truncated even if there is more than enough space to show them entirely 2) instead of 2days, 1 month ago, say "1 month and 2 days ago"
* jblount changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ask jblount ! | https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<rtg|away|z> diverse_izzue, 1) Bug #451997
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451997 in ubuntuone-servers "Filenames shortened unnecessarily in the web UI" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451997
<rtg|away|z> diverse_izzue, the second issue does not seem to have any associated bug
<diverse_izzue> rtgz, thanks
<jblount> rtg|away|z, diverse_izzue: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/457298
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<rtgz> don't know.. ubuntuone-servers might need a web-ui projecct or something; keeping HTML/JS related bugs as private simply makes more duplicates
 * dobey likes duplicates
<dobey> "me too" is totally useless
<rtgz> dobey, need to tell users to use standard "mee-too" button
<dobey> no
<rtgz> jblount, nope, the bug is too private for now, can't see it :)
<jblount> Sorry, should be public now: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/457298
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 457298 in ubuntuone-servers "web ui: too much specificity on last modified info in file ui" [Medium,Triaged]
<dobey> whether they say "me too" in a comment or click the "me too" button is useless information
<jblount> rtgz: Just wait until Monday :)
<rtgz> o_O
<jblount> dobey: Isn't konwing how many people are effected by something useful?
<rtgz> dobey, but it is much better than... bug #492645
<dobey> jblount: only if they are actually affected by it. 99% of the "me too"s we get aren't actually the bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 492645 in ubuntuone-client "weather applet crashes on logout" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492645
<dobey> rtgz: filing a bug in the wrong place is one thing.
<rtgz> which is simply, erm.. a default bug text :)
<jblount> dobey: Yeah, I guess that's true.
<dobey> rtgz: yes, well, lp ui isn't really translated very well i guess, and not everyone understands the meaning
<rtgz> dobey, translations... yes. Translated UI is one part. Translating content is what makes it that complicated.
<dobey> rtgz: translating the content isn't the problem here.
<rtgz> but that is beyond the scope of the original discussion, really; ubuntuone-servers bug reports are private by default and there is no "tick" when ticket is criated to make it public. So it goes like post, see that it was committed to lp and then run and hide, w/o marking the bug as public.
<rtgz> Though I have no info on the number of ubuntuone-server bugs;
 * rtgz needs to get rid of semicolon
<dobey> rtgz: and bugs filed with apport that attach logs are marked private by default as well
<dobey> rtgz: for Ubuntu
<rtgz> true
<dobey> and ideally, the web should never be involved in filing a bug
<jblount> Is there a master bug for the notes web ui being broken ?
<rtgz> jblount, there is a joint one for webui and tomboy sync, since at that time it all was failing in a similar way
<rtgz> jblount, bug #501020
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 501020 in ubuntuone-servers "Tomboy note sync and web-ui for notes are broken" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501020
<rtgz> will not do joined bug reports for such things anymore, I promise
<jblount> rtgz: :)
 * rtgz will do such joined reports for other things only
<rtgz> jblount, bug #499595 is related to this, as statik said earlier
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 499595 in ubuntuone-servers "Notes API causes ResourceConflict" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499595
<jblount> rtgz: Nice, thanks!
<rtgz> jblount, those are tied together by christmas-bug tag
<verterok> dobey: I marked #492645 dupe of #368626
<jblount> Heh, all we got for Christmas was more bug reports!
<dobey> verterok: ok
<Lili^> hello
<jblount> Lili^: Hi!
<rtgz> ok, time to clean-up my mess with metadata-loading. Rebooting to reproduce the issue with stock karmic sources
<aquarius> CardinalFang, the watch-the-changes-feed function that got built at UDS Dallas -- is that in released desktopcouch?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, It's "released", but that version isn't packaged in Ubuntu.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, cheers
<CardinalFang> So, tarballs only at present.
<dobey> ahem
<urbanape> itzat time
<urbanape> Desktop+ folks: MEETING BEGINS and/or MEETING STARTS - say 'me' to stake your claim
<urbanape> me
<jblount> me
<dobey> meh
<aquarius> me
<CardinalFang> me
<vds> me
<rodrigo_> me
<teknico> me
<urbanape> DONE: Finished my subsequent client first time sync branch and went to test it - D'OH! Bindwood no worky with Firefox 3.6! Started digging into it.
<urbanape> TODO: Lordy, fix Bindwood to work with 3.6 - current Bindwood has maxVersion of 3.5.*, so will likely need an emergency fix released soon, or we need to let people know not to use 3.6 with karmic.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None, but frustrated a bit.
<urbanape> jblount: HAMMERTIME
<jblount> DONE: Got (nearly) back in the swing of things from being sick, Bug day
<jblount> TODO: FACE DUTY, call Ubuntu Start page next steps
<jblount> BOCKED: NOPE
<jblount> dobey: GOGOGO
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Debugged branch landing problems, Got branches landed, Filed #512552, Handed off tarmac stuff to ops+, Worked on #510351 (enable bipedal oauth in server)
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Fix some bugs I filed (#510351, #510353, #510348, #510355)
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> aquarius: romane ite domum
<aquarius> that would be "romani" :)
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: discuss music downloader design; have music library page send row to database; write and deliver Ubuntu Developer Day talk
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: split library page into three, write tests, and commit; test suite for music downloader design; have music library page send message to downloader daemon; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> CardinalFang, speak your wisdom
<dobey> romani eunt domus
<CardinalFang> DONE: added ~7 tests for server notes code that had no test coverage at all.  Found a few bugs.
<CardinalFang> TODO: finish with tests and fix notes bug#511341
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> vds, por favor
<vds> DONE: landed branch to fix sms configuration in trunk, helped beuno in configuring working copy for mobile sync, triaged bugs for bug day, attended two Ubuntu Developer Week lectures, started new branch to implement the business logic to configure a mobile handset.
<vds> TODO: ask a question to funambol support
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> rodrigo_: go go go!
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Contacts picker work based on design team's designs. Looked at python-lxml version update for hardy. Moved JS code to its own file in libu1. Music store discussions with Stuart, Lucio and Alejandro. Looked at oauthdesktop for music store. Added categories field to contacts for evolution-couchdb unstable
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Add jslint tests to check. Remove autosave code in notes web editor. U1 client must intercept notregistered URL and use d-bus to call oauthdesktop.
<rodrigo_>  U1 client adds back button to pages. U1 client interrogates library page to update download progress. Test suite for download daemon. geoip detection on server to forward to appropriate store
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> teknico, go!
<teknico> DONE: bug triage; more debugging an error at first login (#513280); some testing funambol cared deployment (#511316)
<teknico> TODO: more testing funambol cared and funambol exchange deployment (#511316); fix a user's problems accessing the contacts web IU (#506584)
<teknico> BLOCK: still cannot access the web interface due to an error at first login (#513280)
<teknico> next: MoonRiver
<aquarius> wider than a mile?
<teknico> aquarius, exactly :-)
<jblount> teknico: My small brain can't solve that problem you mention, but you can subscribe at /plans/ if thtat helps while running locally :)
<teknico> jblount, interesting, I tried that now, and whoever is logged in is getting somewhere :-)
<jblount> teknico: :)
<jblount> teknico: Probably the user you are logged in as is one of the ranodom users that you get. Sure smells like a open ID problem.
<teknico> jblount, yes, same thing as jdo said
 * jblount must be learning something if he said something jdo said :)
<rtgz> my cleanup brings up the following questions: Bug 492610 - why would something crash if it receives dbus timeout; I could not reproduce that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 492610 in ubuntuone-client "Crashed on gnome session start. (dup-of: 461614)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 461614 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntu one wouldnt connect and then gets d-bus error: did not recieve reply" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461614
<CardinalFang> rtgz, Synchronous dbus functions raise exceptions in Python, on timeout.  Callers should catch them, or (Better Yet!) just use asynchronous calls.
<rtgz> CardinalFang, yep, but I could not reproduce the crash itself; applet was sitting there, doing nothing, while timeout occured. In my case it remained doing nothing.
<rtgz> ok, I will need to become away again for next 2 hours; In case there is something I broke with the duplicates, please let me know
<CardinalFang> rtgz, no idea.  Maybe a different timeout preempted the first in your case.
<CardinalFang> Damn.  Desktop is frozen on big computer.
<CardinalFang> I blame jblount.
<CardinalFang> Something in USB use causes it.  Second time it's happened this year.
<CardinalFang> Wow, it took 3 minutes before caps+scroll LEDs started blinking.
<CardinalFang> ah, appears to be nvidia driver.  Fun.
<jblount> CardinalFang: Apologies, it was probably my fault. I break everything.
<fagan> aquarius: I installed the music store plugin and I got "FIXME failed to correctly auth to the music store"
<aquarius> fagan, that's because it's not ready yet. :)
<fagan> Ah
<fagan> I wanted to have a look :)
<aquarius> fagan, it's targeted for alpha 3.
<fagan> aquarius: ill be waiting :)
 * fagan is excited since the UDS meeting about this 
<aquarius> I'll make a big deal when it's ready
<fagan> aquarius: are we allowed to know who the music provider is yet?
<aquarius> mattgriffin, ^
 * fagan has a bet that its amazon 
<aquarius> we're in the process of putting together a FAQ about various questions, one of which is that one, so keep your eyes out for that
<fagan> I will thanks aquarius
<CardinalFang> fagan, I don't think it's secret, but we want to get the best deal we can out of them, so we want to make them worry a bit.  So we don't talk about that part yet.
<fagan> the phrase "we got them right where we want them comes to mind"
<fagan> Whoops quotation error there
<fagan> "we got them right where we want them" comes to mind
<CardinalFang> I love your optimism.
<fagan> CardinalFang: thats my biggest quality
<fagan> I dont know enough not to be anything but
<fagan> Its hard not to be interested and optimistic if you know nothing about it
<mattgriffin> fagan: very soon ;)
<fagan> mattgriffin: Ah I can wait
<mattgriffin> fagan: thanks. we think everyone will be very pleased
<fagan> mattgriffin: well I was pleased it was even happening and at the UDS I was very happy how far the plans were
<mattgriffin> :)
<fagan> I was person talking way too much :)
<mattgriffin> hehe
<statik> wow, vish is tearing through the bug list, way to go
<dobey> is that what you named your script?
<statik> no, my script is named blammo
<beuno> statik, so when are we printing Ubunto One t-shirts to give away to these productive community people?  :)
 * beuno secretly wants an ubuntu one tshirt
<dobey> you mean the community people can't be productive and print the shirts for us?!
<dobey> :)
<beuno> sure, and then we'll triage bugs for them!  ;)
<dobey> ok
 * dobey writes a 10 line python script to triage the bugs
<CardinalFang> Triage *correctly*.
<dobey> oh sorry
 * dobey writes a 20 line python script to triage the bugs
 * CardinalFang thinks it should be a 300 line C program, anyway.
<beuno> if only...
<dobey> beuno: what do you mean?
<beuno> ...that was possible
<beuno> :)
<dobey> the python script?
<dobey> it is
<dobey> anything is possible in software
<beuno> I'm tempted to ask you to prove it
<beuno> :)
<dobey> dude, we already *have* a python script running on one of the servers that triages some bugs for us. it's called apport-retrace
 * CardinalFang casts Summon Gödel spell.
<dobey> heh
<statik> beuno, shirts would be cool
<dobey> beuno: and if i didn't have so much work to do on this client app thing, i'd probably have written 3 such scripts already
<dobey> verterok: ping
<verterok> dobey: pong
<dobey> verterok: hey. it's not quite clear to me. i want to add a dbus call to syncdaemon to get the free space info, since there isn't one already. but i'm not sure how to tell the action queue to do a specific command
<dobey> verterok: do I need to add some code to volume_manager.py or something to make the action queue calls?
<verterok> dobey: hmm...let me take a look
<verterok> dobey: the call is: action_q.inquire_free_space(volume_id)
<verterok> dobey: in which object you want to expose this method?
<verterok> dobey: in which DBus object
<dobey> oh ok, and it's self.dbus_iface.action_queue
<verterok> dobey: right
<dobey> verterok: well the signal for FreeSpace is on Shares, so I presume it should go there as well
<dobey> verterok: though maybe both of them belong somewhere else
<verterok> dobey: we can change that, as we now have UDFs
<verterok> dobey: right
<verterok> dobey: what do you think about Status?
<dobey> it should probably be next to the account info bit i guess. but i'm not sure why it's currently under Shares
<verterok> dobey: no idea why it's there
<dobey> hmm, and why aren't the free space, and total space, in the same message in the protocol
<verterok> dobey: the free space signal are actually free space for a specific share
<verterok> dobey: in the case of UDFs it's the same value for UDFs and for the root, but each share has it's own free space value
<dobey> well, shares to you show the free space of the owner's account i would guess
<dobey> but why doesn't it show used space also
<dobey> the storage protocol method of getting this info is currently pretty expensive :-/
<dobey> and i don't know if we should change the protocol right now
<dobey> blah
 * rtgz is no longer away
<rtgz> is there any bug report regarding ubuntuone sharing clashing with samba sharing; One can share folders via ubuntuone but "Share" tab on file properties will show that sharing is not enabled
<joshuahoover> rtgz: i don't ever recall seeing a bug along those lines
<rtgz> joshuahoover, he he... freshbug
 * dobey thinks WONTFIX
<dobey> at least, not for lucid
<dobey> though i'd be happy to see nautilus-share not be installed by default
<rtgz> dobey, I would be happy to see nautilus-share NOT using samba, or being pluggable
 * rtgz thinks that Nautilus Plugin that uses other plugins is not a good idea
<dobey> rtgz: i already started working on something like that years ago
<dobey> rtgz: extensible and simple, but alas
<dsager> hello everyone, a question regarding the notes stored in the U1 cloud: are the notes somehow encrypted? i'd like to sync personal notes (like PW lists, bank accounts) with U1 but I'm not sure if the data is save...
<statik> hi dsager: they are not encrypted. the notes are transmitted over SSL so not likely to be sniffed, but they are not encrypted.
<dsager> ok, so anyone with access to the U1 filesystem could read them, right?
<statik> dsager: the sysadmin who has access to backup the couchdb could read them if he wanted to get fired and go to prison. nobody else could read them.
<mandel> statik, love that answer ;)
<dsager> hehe, thanks for the info!
<statik> dsager, we've been getting feature requests to allow people to share notes, so in the future you might be able to grant access to other people. but for now it's only you that can access them.
<dsager> ok, that sounds good! thanks again!
<CardinalFang> rodrigo__, you around?
* jblount changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Just ask ! | https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<jugger90> hi
<jblount> jugger90: hi!
<jugger90> I have problem on note saving from web ui yestaday
<jugger90> i can save a note and del a note but can't edit
<jugger90> i can creat
<jblount> jugger90: Let me test that for my account and see if I can recreate.
<jblount> jugger90: Do you get any error msg?
<jugger90> no i don't get any msg
<jugger90> just say There was a problem with saving your note!
<jblount> jugger90: Do you see, "There was a problem with saving your note!" at the bottom?
<jugger90> i can see that
<jblount> Oh, ok. This is probably related to some known brokeness, let me find you the bug.
<jugger90> thank you
<CardinalFang> jblount, I have this bug.
<CardinalFang> jugger90, thank you.  We know about it and will have a fix very soon.
<jugger90> i see
<jblount> jugger90: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/501020 seems to be it, I think if you follow that bug you'll know when it is resolved.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 501020 in ubuntuone-servers "Tomboy note sync and web-ui for notes are broken" [High,Confirmed]
 * jblount high-fives CardinalFang 
<CardinalFang> jugger90, there were two bugs.  We fixed the one already, but discovered there was another waiting behind it.
<jugger90> oh...
<CardinalFang> Bug #501020 isn't your problem.  Yours is a private bug, unfortunately.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 501020 in ubuntuone-servers "Tomboy note sync and web-ui for notes are broken" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501020
<jugger90> I will mainly use web ui from windows so,this bug make note useless
#ubuntuone 2010-01-28
<duanedesign> If someone who knows more than me cares to take a look at this bug it would be nice if there was something this gut could do to get his info back. Bug 511822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 511822 in ubuntuone-client "files moved to ubuntu one folder vanished!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511822
<duanedesign> s/gut/guy
<razertek> duanedesign: you there
<duanedesign> razertek: hello
<puzzud> I really like this service.  However, I do not like the default UbuntuOne folder that is created in my home directory.  I can't seem to find out how to relocate which folder gets synced with this service.  Can anyone help me?
<puzzud> I don't mind necessarily using the UbuntuOne folder, I just don't want it in my home directory.
<philbert> hey there
<philbert> i got a question about an ubuntuone feature
<philbert> is it possible to use ubuntuone as webspace -> accessable folder/files over http for anybody?
<duanedesign> issyl0: hello
<Pretto> is it possible to run ubuntu one in the ubuntu server?
<beuno> Pretto, you mean the client?
<Pretto> beuno: yes, to push files to the cloud
<beuno> I think that there are some limitations currently
 * beuno stares at __lucio__ 
<beuno> facundobatista, ^
<__lucio__> Pretto, i dont think we support it, but it should work. you may have to install lost of stuff
<beuno> I think it's something about it depending on gnome packages like gnome-keyring
<Pretto> __lucio__: what do you advice?
<__lucio__> Pretto, do you care that we install gnome-keyring?
<Pretto> __lucio__: for the server? yes
<__lucio__> Pretto, so, i think it may work with that. but you have to get the keys by hand from another machine and use them to start syncdaemon with the keys in the cmd line (i think that putting them in the config file may also work)
<__lucio__> Pretto, i think in that case we dont call gnome keyring, verterok should confirm
<verterok> __lucio__: yes, passing the oauth token and secret via CLI args should work
<yofel> hi, I've got a question to the bug supervisors: as we (Ubuntu BugSquad) are having a hugday on ubuntuone-client today, what's the criteria to set the Ubuntu task of a bug to 'triaged', should the Ubuntu and UbuntuOne tasks be kept synchronized or is it ok to set the ubuntu task to triaged once there's a UbuntuOne task with Confirmed status?
<__lucio__> verterok, and if we put it in the config file, would it also work?
<verterok> __lucio__: yes, CLI args and config file are almost the same, configglue FTW! ;)
<Pretto> verterok: the oauth is a bit confusing to me, i dont know how it looks like to be true
<__lucio__> verterok, i make it so easy for you to shine ;)
<verterok> Pretto: let me give you a script to get the tokens from your desktop
<verterok> __lucio__: indeed! Chipaca's magic
<__lucio__> yofel, we are working on this now: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs/WorkFlow
<__lucio__> yofel, so although its not final, it will give you an idea of how we work with bugs
<yofel> __lucio__: thanks, I'll read it
<Pretto> verterok: thank you
<verterok> Pretto: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/364570/
<verterok> __lucio__, beuno: in case you need it ^
<__lucio__> :)
<Pretto> verterok: thank you, it worked, now i will try it on the server
<beuno> verterok, thanks
<bhuvi> when will ubuntuone get proxy support
<duanedesign> bhuvi: i saw someone working on that in here the other day
<duanedesign> bhuvi: let me see if i have the link
<bhuvi> duanedesign, ok
<duanedesign> bhuvi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/ProxySupport
<bhuvi> duanedesign, i will check it
<duanedesign> bhuvi: i think it was rtgz who posted that page. If you have any questions about it you can often find him in here
* joshuahoover changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Join us for Ubuntu Bug Day today on #ubuntu-bugs - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay | Have a question? Just ask ! | https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<teknico> ok, gotta go, so here it is:
<teknico> DONE: debugged and proposed a branch to fix an error at first login, with the help of achuni and jdo (#513280); some testing funambol cared deployment with vds (#511316); helped mt with web phone setup mockups
<teknico> TODO: more testing funambol cared and funambol exchange deployment (#511316)
<teknico> BLOCK: none (finally)
<teknico> later
<urbanape> Let's go ahead and call it
<urbanape> Desktop+ team: MEETING STARTS and/or MEETING BEGINS
<urbanape> say 'me' to stake your claim
<urbanape> me
<jblount> me
<rodrigo_> me
<CardinalFang> me
<dobey> meh
 * vish not part of team meeting , but couldnt keep from commenting from dobey's reply .. sorry :)
<jblount> vish: You can totally be a part, you were working hard yesterday :)
<urbanape> DONE: Had an AHA breakthrough for Bindwood, and why it wasn't working. Wasn't 3.6, was just the way we're moving to JS modules - needs to be all or none.
<urbanape> TODO: Tidy up the subsequent-client branch, get it testes, get it reviewed, get it merged. Start on the migration branch.
<urbanape> BLOCK: Not any longer! Wahoo!
<urbanape> jblount: HAMMERTIME
<jblount> DONE: Started work on start / search pages for Lucid
<jblount> TODO: Keep hacking on that, get it into bzr and deployed to people.canonical.com
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> rodrigo_: GOGOGO
<rodrigo_> • DONE: oauthdesktop usage in music store widget. On-call review. Released libu1 0.1.1
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Add jslint tests to check. Remove autosave code in notes web editor. U1 client must intercept notregistered URL and use d-bus to call oa
<rodrigo_> uthdesktop. U1 client adds back button to pages. U1 client interrogates library page to update download progress. Test suite for download daemon. geoip detection on server to forward to appropriate store
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> next CardinalFang
<CardinalFang> DONE: Nearly finished with Bug#511341 .  Pushed branch to LP, but still more to test.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Find last bugs in Tomboy/Notes web access.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> dobey: meh!
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Researched fixing #510719
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Fix some bugs I filed (#510351, #510353, #510348, #510355)
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: libubuntuone.
<dobey> vds, aquarius, etc...
<dobey> yall can fight over who's next
<vds> me
<vds> DONE: continuing the work on the client configuration, discussed with funambol support, found out interesting things about SMSs
<vds> TODO: finish and propose this branch
<vds> BLOCKED: I'm definitely not, but I don't have any news about the deployment of funambol and funambol exchange in prod, should I push, should I wait?
<vish> hmm.. meeting seems to quiet.. maybe an off topic question.. since I'm part of Humanity team , are there any new icons[progress icons, or something else] thats being added to UbuntuOne in the Lucid cycle?
<vish> ^anyone / dobey [its mac_v btw ,just updated nick recently] ?
<dobey> oh
<dobey> hi :)
<vish> o/ :)
<dobey> vish: i don't know that there are any new icons to be done. there are some that can be removed though.
<dobey> vish: as there won't be an applet
<vish> dobey: ah , yeah , you mentioned the applet being removed. i was wondering if there was anything being added as an emblem to files..
<vish> apart from the done , check-mark
<vish> but no new icons mean less work.. neat   ;)
<dobey> there might be one or two
<dobey> but should be simple
<vish> dobey: are they already in Lucid ? or will be included soonish
<dobey> vish: should be in by feature freeze. i'll let you know if there's anything new
<vish> that would be great thankx :)
<urbanape> huzzah! Nearly there with bindwood.
<statik> you rock mr ape
<statik> vish, thanks for all your work on triaging! i've been amazed in the last 24 hours
<statik> duanedesign, same thing: thanks for all your work on triaging
<statik> Daviey too
<vish> statik: yw :)
<duanedesign> statik: thank you
<philbert> is it possible to use ubuntuone as webspace -> accessable folder/files over http for anybody?
<jblount> philbert: Not yet, but sometime soon we'll have "public files" so that you can publish files and have links available for anybody over http.
<statik> philbert: it's not meant for serving webspace currently, no. we're contemplating how to make it possible for people who write applications which store data in desktopcouch to be able to create webapps that use that data, but we haven't quite figured it out.
<statik> also what jblount said :)
<jblount> statik: :), 2 responses are better than one (especially when we attack it from different angles)
<vish> statik: i was wondering why doesnt apport  collect $HOME/.cache/ubuntuone/log/ logs on its own?  would make it easier for the reporter
<philbert> ok thanks
<statik> vish: there is an apport hook that collects some logs, if you've noticed that it should collect something else we'd be happy to enhance it. in the release version, we have debug logging turned off because it makes big files and includes the names of files, which some people consider to be sensitive data
<vish> ah , k..
<philbert> statik: perhaps over a url like this : https://one.ubuntu.com/files/<username>/<sectret>/<foldername>
<philbert> autoindex would be nice :)
<statik> philbert: yeah, i doubt we'll set up a generic apache-like web serving capability. we're considering CouchApps though, if you are familiar with those. http://github.com/jchris/couchapp#readme
<urbanape> woohoo. back in bidness.
<philbert> yeah couchdb seams to be the right way, but im not so involved in this theme
<mandel> hello, so I'm going to give a hand at FOSDEM to the beligan loco team and I was thinking of showing something related with desktopcouch, what do you think?
<dobey> ok
<dobey> mandel: i don't see why not :)
<dobey> vish: it does
<dobey> oh i guess statik answered
<mandel> cool, I'll let you know what I'll do so you can tell my if is not good enough, I might even try to get the windows port working :P
 * vish refreshes memory of what he asked
<dobey> vish: apport logs
<vish> dobey: i noticed it since *several* bugs have responses from the U1 team asking user to zip the folder and attach it... sometimes the user wouldnt even know about the hidden files
<dobey> vish: well it doesn't attach archived logs
<dobey> which may contain more useful information, and as statik said, we disable debug in stable releases
<dobey> vish: and bugs about u1 that were filed against nautilus or something, won't have the u1 logs unfortunately
<vish> heh , there were those too ;)
<vish> dobey: ex: Bug #475899  and the response is nearly , 1/2 month after the initial report , i  highly doubt the bug still exists or the user even cares at this point
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 475899 in ubuntuone-client "i can't connect" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/475899
<vish> or if the logs have any info left to check
 * dobey is happy to mark all bugs incomplete :)
<vish> ;)
<vish> sometimes people dont know what "~" means or how to view .folders   ..  you guys can improve you stock responses
 * dobey wonders how ppa dependencies work
<vish> your*
 * vish closes another bug , OP has no interest in :)
<rickspencer3> dobey, hi, what's up with:
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/404351
<rickspencer3> ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 404351 in ubuntuone-client "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in exit()" [Undecided,Invalid]
<rickspencer3> seems rather serious and widespread
<dobey> looking
<dobey> rickspencer3: there's an upstream nautilus bug it seems, and it's not anything to do with ubuntuone from what i see there
<dobey> rickspencer3: of course the upstream bug is NEEDINFO
<rickspencer3> dobey, ok
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<dobey> but i agree crashing nautilus sucks
<rickspencer3> thanks for looking at it again dobey
<rickspencer3> much appreciated
<dobey> no idea how to fix it though, since the stack trace is pretty short and useless, and nobody else seems to be providing a trace or valgrind log
<dobey> sure
<duanedesign> made good progress on the bugs today.
<duanedesign> a couple that have me stumped bug 495083
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 495083 in ubuntuone-client "U1-applet crashes when clicked after syncdaemon restart" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495083
<duanedesign> bug 511822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 511822 in ubuntuone-client "files moved to ubuntu one folder vanished!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511822
<beuno> duanedesign, yes you did!  took me some effort to keep up with a clean inbox. Congrats.
<duanedesign> :) i enjoyed it. learned a lot. I think U1 is a great project and a great opportunity for Canonical and Ubuntu as a whole
<duanedesign> Ice storm moving in, need to run out and grab some food.
<beuno> duanedesign, we appreciate the help. Keeping up with bugs as the user base grows is proving to be challenging  :)
<beuno> duanedesign, thanks, and good luck with that
<duanedesign> hopefully when i get back i might have some replies from OPs
<CardinalFang> Oh, wow, setting up a bluetooth mouse in Ubuntu was just bewilderingly easy.
<CardinalFang> Suck it, 2006.
<rtgz> I suppose there is a murphy law regarding ISP going down in a weird way when internet connection is really needed...
<rtgz> sorry for not being present on the bug day :(
#ubuntuone 2010-01-29
<ubuntu_traveler> I'm having trouble accessing ubuntuone from the web. I keep getting OpenID authentication failed: Nonce already used or out of range
<duanedesign> anyone know of any bugs using the web ui with Internet Explorer?
<mikedep333> hey are other people able to access ubuntu one?
<mikedep333> I ran into this bug
<mikedep333> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/510866
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 510866 in ubuntuone-servers "OpenID failed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mikedep333> but there is an easy workaround
<magatz> hi, is there a summary of the activity/decisions amda during the yersteday Ubuntuone biug day?
<magatz> sorry for the mispelling ...
<duanedesign> darn spammers. 'Be Gone Already'! :)
<duanedesign> i came across a bug report and forum post in regards to Internet Explorrer and the Ubuntu One WebUI. Is this a known issue?
<rtgz> duanedesign, depends on what the bug is
<rtgz> duanedesign, if that is IE, then that is WONTFIX :)
<duanedesign> rtgz: ;)
<duanedesign> rtgz: Internet working better today?
<duanedesign> rtgz: we had an ice storm where i am. Crossing fingers that internet and power stay on
<rtgz> duanedesign, i had a pretty strange day yesterday. When I needed the internet most, in the evening, the ISP's ppp responded 'Access denied'. Will connect a backup one on Tuesday...
<rtgz> duanedesign, here, in Ukraine we don't need ice storms for the internet or power outages to occur. It is a value-added feature.
<rtgz> why do we use IRC these days if XMPP prevents ^ from happening by requiring valid users...
 * rtgz hates local laws
<rtgz> with banks still forced to live in 196x, where facsimile transactions are not trusted but no replacement is provided...
<jblount> rtgz: Banks are the worst.
<rtgz> jblount, nope, banks are all "yes, sir, sure, we will cooperate..."
<rtgz> jblount, but then there are various government-related requirements that force the remote party to rewrite the agreement so that it can be accepted by the local authorities...
<rtgz> grrrr
<rtgz> so, abstracting from local laws... Has anybody checked whether couchdb is able to replicate via http proxy?
<rtgz> i made syncdaemon work with the proxy, as I already said earlier; but this is only a part of ubuntuone. The other part is couchdb which either has it as a native capability or the same hack will be required.
 * dobey hates stupid CTCP bombs
 * rtgz thinks about routing PPP via IRC...
<rtgz> hm, this seems unrelated
<rtgz> so
<rtgz> nobody from couchdb/desktopcouch here?
<dobey> have you tried to see if it Just Works (TM)?
<dobey> i really don't understand the bot attacks on #ubuntuone
<aquarius> rtgz, hey
<aquarius> I don't know if couch supports proxies...I'll check.
<rtgz> aquarius, hey
 * aquarius asks #couchdb
<jcastro> aquarius: happy birthday!
<aquarius> jcastro, not until tomorrow, pal :)
<jcastro> yeah but I won't see you tomorrow
<aquarius> ha!
<aquarius> cheers :)
<aquarius> shall see you the day after, though!
<jcastro> \m/
<jcastro> I am getting in early
<aquarius> I won't be there until 9pm or so
<urbanape> good morning, everyone!
<jblount> Morning 'ape
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> tomorrow man
<dobey> i get to PDX at 10, assuming midwestern storms don't f that up
<urbanape> gotta rebootie. I'll be right back (though I won't disappear from here)
<dobey> sigh
<rtgz> bug. evolution.GGGGRRRRR
<dobey> jcastro: clearly you don't understand the significance of tomorrow :)
<jcastro> dobey: what happens tomorrow?
<dobey> jcastro: well it's not only aquarius's birthday
<dobey> but also mine
<aquarius> omg
<jblount> Woo!
<aquarius> u1 birthday day
<jcastro> dobey: fill it in on facebook
<jcastro> it's also evand's bday
<jblount> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> Say "me" if you want to wish aq and dopey a happy birthday (or if you want to take part in the meeting)
<aquarius> me
<jblount> me
<aquarius> happy birthday dobey for tomorrow :)
<dobey> jcastro: it is on facebook
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> me
<aquarius> also, dopey. harsh by jblount
<jblount> aquarius: I'm not good with tab completion ;)
<jblount> I need to jump on a phone call, so I'll start it off and let everyone catch up:
<jblount> DONE: Some code review, some work on start page stuff
<jblount> TODO: Get start pages jiving with translations, get that up so people can review it, figure out yahoo's search stuff.
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<aquarius> vds is afk at the moment and will fill in his stuff when he gets back
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE:
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: test suite for music downloader design; cry about twisted; split library page into three, write tests, and commit;  have music library page send message to downloader daemon; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> go go gadget dobey
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Blocked on libubuntuone mess. Got libubuntuone packages built in beta PPA, Landed branches, Fixed Makefile to allow running make test without make check
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Fix some bugs I filed (#510351, #510353, #510348, #510355)
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> vds, urbanape, CardinalFang, etc... FIGHT!
<urbanape> me!
<urbanape> DONE: Mostly fixed the subsequent-client branch, what remains, I believe are bugs that can be filled against Bindwood in general (which I will do). Started on migration branch.
<urbanape> TODO: Finish migration branch, write up some testing strategies, possibly some scripts to automate these tests.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None, thank the maker.
<Urda> is anybody having Ubuntu One connection issues this morning?
<mhall119|work> i don't think so
<dobey> what sort of issue?
<Urda> well for one, one the web I get random "OpenID cannot auth" issues
<Urda> and two of my three ubuntu clients keep prompting to be added to my account, even though they are already added
<dobey> Urda: for the web issue, just go to one.ubuntu.com again after you get that error. there's a weird openid issue that people are looking at
<dobey> Urda: i'm not sure why it would be reprompting you to add your account repeatedly though, what version of the client are you running on those?
<Urda> dobey: I should be running the latest standard client, I check for aptitude updates a lot
<Urda> dobey: seems to be behaving now that I am in IRC, must know I'm here lol
<feutete> hello--today I have started getting a browser window popping up about every 5-10 minutes asking me if I want to add my computer to my ubuntuone account
<feutete> the thing is that this computer has been on the account for months now
<feutete> I see this in the syncdaemon log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/365254/
<feutete> is there some sort of system issue on the u1 servers that is causing this?
<dobey> feutete: what version of ubuntuone-client do you have please?
<feutete> dobey: what's the best way to find that out?
<dobey> dpkg -l ubuntuone-client-gnome
<dobey> run that in a terminal
<feutete> dobey: /msg 1.0.2-0ubuntu2
<feutete> er... 1.0.2-0ubuntu2
<feutete> dunno how /msg got in there :s
<feutete> this just started this morning...I've  been running fine for months
<dobey> feutete: ok, can you open System->Administration->Software Sources, and under the Updates tab there, enable "Proposed updates", then close the dialog, let it refresh, and update the ubuntuone packages from there?
<feutete> dobey: done. now I'm on 1.0.3-0ubuntu1
<dobey> feutete: ok, if you right click on the applet and choose "Quit", and then wait a few seconds, and then run Ubuntu One again from the Internet menu, and let me know if you still have the same issues please
<feutete> dobey: will do...
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> i must go now. bbiab
<feutete> thanks dobey
<feutete> dobey: when you come back, ping me please...the original problem has cleared up, but now I have problems staying connected
<statik> hi artir
<statik> gah freenode
<duanedesign> :(
<duanedesign> darn script kiddies need to do something productive
<dobey> feutete: hi
<feutete> dobey: hi
<dobey> feutete: i imagine you're still getting the errors from the server, causing the disconnect. not sure why you're getting the errors. let me poke someone
<feutete> so, now I'll stay connected for a while, and then the applet icon will show a red X and I get this in syncdaemon.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/365293/
<feutete> thanks
<dobey> feutete: ok, there should be some logs on the server about why it's doing that, so hopefully someone can figure it out soon and make it better. i doubt you're the only person that's seeing it :)
<rtgz> okay
<rtgz> dc replication stops on any avahi error
<feutete> dobey: thanks
<dobey> this is getting annoying
<rtgz> openid failed
<rtgz> STILL???
<rtgz> woo-hoo, backup ISP arrives on Sunday :)
<dobey> yay more spam
<rtgz> ubuntu needs to provide @ubuntuone.com XMPP accounts and/or email forwarding. To get rid from IRC :)
<dobey> ubuntu.com jabber server would be neat, i do agree
<dobey> hrmm
 * dobey wonders how to make irssi ignore CTCP VERSION
<beuno> dobey, I think /IGNORE * CTCPS
<beuno> will do it
<dobey> beuno: yeah, but i think that ignores ALL CTCP, not ONLY VERSION :)
<beuno> that's ok   :)
<dobey> oh well
<rtgz> dobey, desktopcouch does not bear "Just Works with Proxy(TM) Logo"
<dobey> blah
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/365361/
<dobey> not fun
<mandel> CardinalFang ping
<CardinalFang> mandel, hi!
<mandel> CardinalFang hello!
<mandel> CardinalFang one stupid question, on a MergeableList, why dont we have a remove method?
<CardinalFang> mandel, No idea.  I'll go look. ...
<mandel> CardinalFang thx :D
<CardinalFang> mandel, It's an oversight, it seems.
<CardinalFang> mandel, I'll hack one up in a few minutes.  Want to review it?
<mandel> sure, I'll be more than happy
<rtgz> aquarius, dc replication while proxy in place http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/365369/
<aquarius> rtgz, yeah. I am told by the Couch people that couch doesn't support it yet (well, the underlying erlang http thing doesn't)
<aquarius> I need to file a ticket with CouchDB upstream about it
<rtgz> aquarius, and 80/443 ports are not accessible for applications...
<aquarius> feel free to do that instead of me if you get there first ;-)
<rtgz> aquarius, so making UbuntuOne work behind proxy is making syncdaemon work with proxy then couchdb and then desktopcouch.
<aquarius> yes, although desktopcouch shouldn't need to do anything new, assuming that python's urllib library supports proxies, which I'm pretty sure it does
<dobey> aquarius: HAHAHAHA
<dobey> aquarius: you assume too much
<rtgz> The urlopen() function works transparently with proxies which do not require authentication
<rtgz> Proxies which require authentication for use are not currently supported; this is considered an implementation limitation.
<rtgz> sweet
 * aquarius puts on his depressed-and-hard-done-by look.
<dobey> yeah, using authed or socks proxy with urllib is a no-go
<dobey> unless you write some funky magic, like for doing ssl validation
<rtgz> so this leaves people in the universities w/o UbuntuOne...
<rtgz> okay, this limitation can be worked around by running local tunnel through the proxy and have syncdaemon and couchdb connect to localhost... but it looks like it will create even more problems... I feel that it will create them
<rtgz> first of all this is a hack
<rtgz> second: this is a hack
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i wonder if it's just ubuntuone-client that breaks
<rtgz> dobey, hm... basically... proxy support seems to be left as an exercise to the user...
<dobey> rtgz: unfortunately :(
<CardinalFang> mandel, until .remove()  is implemented for a time, I think the best way to handle deletion is to use "del foo[N]".
<mandel> CardinalFang, thx I'll do that I noticed the problem is that I have the value and not the key, that is why I was asking and finding the key will add an overhead to the operation
<dobey> rtgz: i'm not sure what to do about that
<dobey> rtgz: clearly the python std libraries need to be fixed
<dobey> and why does desktopcouch try to access *MY* keyring in the tests?
<mandel> CardinalFang, I really do not know how would be a good implementation, maybe a double two way hash would do the trick
<mandel> CardinalFang, a would implement the MergeableList as a modified HashBiMap by using buckets for the value->key map but not for the key->value that will allow to perform the operations as expected
<mandel> an O(n) in both directions... I think :P
<mandel> CardinalFang, actually I got the O(n) bad... it would be O(1) with a possible large constant in both dirs including adding and removing since if you have a bucket when removing you dont care and just remove the first element in it
<CardinalFang> mandel, right!  This is a good idea.
<rtgz> *WALL* Currently urllib2 does not support fetching of https locations through a proxy. This can be a problem.
<rtgz> IT IS!
<rtgz> grrr
<dobey> yes  it is
 * jblount sets fire to thunderbird
<dobey> e-mail is so passe.
<rtgz> Okay, happy birthday to everyone celebrating. Have great parties and have a lot of fun!
 * rtgz is shutting down for sleeep now!
<dobey> later
#ubuntuone 2010-01-30
<duanedesign> *sigh*
<duanedesign> if someone is running 1.0.2 and are having issues, which version should be recommended as an updpgrade. 1.0.3 or 1.1.1
<rtgz> Anybody experiencing neverending reconnects?
#ubuntuone 2010-01-31
<tritium> More problems with ubuntu one today, I see.
<duanedesign> ugh
<chewit360> do you know that Ubuntu One is completely broken???
<chewit360> in karmic, are we likley to get Ubuntu One 1.0.3 any time soon
<Ajaxan> so my impression is the client and the keyring mgr do not always play well together.  after removing some config files for the client and then the default keys in the keyring i was able to get it to connect and start syncing again
<Ajaxan> btw is there a channel for client devs?  i just signed on to start helping with the project
<beuno> Ajaxan, this is the right channel
<beuno> not too many people around on the weekends though
<Ajaxan> yeah expected as much...  i had some free time to play... thanks for the info
<chewit360> can someone please shed some light with the problems with Ubuntu One, cause its not working at all, at the moment
<chewit360> 3rd time in 15mins it has asked me to authorise my computer. is this normal???
<chewit360> 4 times
<rtgz> something really weird is happening - the connection with the server gets lost on a pretty stable link
#ubuntuone 2011-01-24
<TrickyJ> Good morning friends :)
<karni> morning TrickyJ
<TrickyJ> karni: hey!! morning :) howzz u doing !!
<karni> TrickyJ: heh. busy as hell :/
<TrickyJ> Hmmm.. Yaaa !! i can understand same out here :( waiting for ma weekends !! :(
<TrickyJ> Desperately need one...
<karni> I'm waiting for like 2-3 weeks in the future. Regular (busy!) weekends are no good..
<karni> gotta get back to my stuff..
<karni> TrickyJ: have a gread day
<TrickyJ> karni:  thanks buddy :)
<espen77> how you start the u1 gui to register a new box, cant seem to find the icon?
<karni> espen77: me menu -> ubuntu one
<karni> upper right
<espen77> karni: fresh dayly natty install, not there
<karni> espen77: ah, dunno then..
<karni> espen77: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ
<espen77> karni: yeah, thanx
<espen77> karni: for some reason the u1 control panel wasnt installed "sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk" fixed it
<karni> espen77: oh.. glad you fixed it!
<otto___> rye, are you there?
<rye> otto___, hi, yes, i am here
<otto___> rye, last week I spent time debugging why I can't use U1 to sync my photo archive and the conclusion was, that a few of my video files are too large (bug #702309)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702309 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntuone-process makes hunders of files like /tmp/tmpXXXX, fills hard dirve (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702309
<otto___> rye, now I'm debugging why I can't use U1 to sync my music archive and the reason seems to be that some file names are too long..? (bug #706816)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 706816 in ubuntuone-servers "Ubuntu One deletes files on the server side if file names are too long (affects: 1) (heat: 258)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706816
<rye> otto___, what is the full path to 'Antonio Vivaldi - Concerto No. 1 in Mi maggiore, RV 269 "La primavera": III. Danza pastorale allegro.oga' ?
<otto___> rye: /home/otto/Ubuntu One/U1 bug test Antonio Vivaldi/Le quattro stagioni, Op. 8 No. 1-4 (Musici di San Marco feat. conductor: Alberto Lizzio)/Antonio Vivaldi - Concerto No. 1 in Mi maggiore, RV 269 "La primavera": III. Danza pastorale allegro.oga
<rye> otto___, ok, that looks like bug #657195 which I will now request to be backported to lucid, but I need to test the behavior now
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 657195 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "syncdaemon deletes files when local machine errors out on creation of partial (affects: 1) (heat: 33)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657195
<otto___> rye, I don't think so, since the files initially actually do transfer to U1 so the partial phase filename shouldn't be an issue..
<otto___> rye: I can see all the files at https://one.ubuntu.com/files/, even the aaaaa......txt with 255 chars.
<rye> otto___, yes, that looks like that bug (which is really a bug and the fix should be backported) but I am trying to find out why the files get deleted
<rye> otto___, is your /home filesystem encrypted?
<rye> otto___, on any of your machines that are in the same Ubuntu One account?
<otto___> rye: this computer is not encrypted, but another computer (my laptop) on this account is
<rye> otto___, bug 344878
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 344878 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "file name too long when creating new file (ecryptfs_lookup: lookup_one_len() returned [-36] on lower_dentry) (affects: 51) (dups: 5) (heat: 317)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344878
<rye> so, the initial assumption is - the file gets uploaded by machine w/o that filename restriction, then the file gets downloaded to another machine that firbids the creation of a filename of that length. So the file is not there. Upon restart the rescan notices that file is not available there (since they are all Queried()) and removes the file on the server
<otto___> rye: I'll go and turn on my laptop. If that is the cause, then the files should be deleted when the laptop tries to sync.
<rye> otto___, thanks, performing similar test here - both laptops are running lucid, right?
<otto___> rye: yes
<jderose> aquarius: you around?
<aquarius> jderose, I am, but I'd like to not have a call, for two reasons
<aquarius> 1. I don't feel very well, so concentrating on what you're saying is not gonna be easy :(
<jderose> (1) is already enough reason, np. :)
<aquarius> 2. we need to get ralsina in on the conversation, because he runs the desktop team and so would be making a decision on whether we have time to do what you're aiming for in this cycle
<jderose> aquarius: cool, just let me know when is a good time. feel better!
<aquarius> jderose, I could probably concentrate on a text chat so we can work out the details, though. I'm not quite following what you want; you want a database which *anyone* can pull?
<otto___> rye: opened laptop, files disappeared. Also did some manual testing: on the laptop a maximum file name length is 143 chars before Nautilus tells file name is too long.
<otto___> the files are still visible at https://one.ubuntu.com/files/
<jderose> aquarius: yeah, so the idea is that we store the metadata for the entire novacut catalog in a database that everyone pulls down... it's just an easy way to let people know when new episodes are available and whatnot.
<jderose> aquarius: then we use a 2nd database that works the normal-per-user desktopcouch way... this stores recently watched, user ratings, stuff like that
<aquarius> jderose, ok, and...do you want to put something on their machines which knows how to pull that database, or do you want desktopcouch to somehow magically know about that DB?
<otto___> rye: I guess it takes some time before they are deleted, but they  are not downloaded to the laptop client on ecryptfs.
<jderose> it doesn't have to be in desktopcouch that handles it, as long as desktopcouch dosen't try to sync back the other way.  but i think this is a pretty cool use case... sort of like a better rss feed
<otto___> rye: hmmm. although I was able to make a file called "aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAA.aaaaaaatxtaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa" on the laptop which uploaded nicely.
<aquarius> jderose, ok. I am 81.6% sure that you'll be able to do this without assistance from us. In 11.04, we'll have the notion of "limited access OAuth tokens" for couchdbs at U1, where you can create an OAuth token which can read one of your databases but not write it.
<jderose> ah, very cool.... so i this is way to do a one-way share of a database with someone else, in other words?
<aquarius> jderose, so, what you do is, create one of those tokens for this database. Then you write a desktopcouch replication provider, with that token hardcoded into it, and make the replication provider part of novacut. The replication provider pulls down that DB, with the oauth token, and when asked to push that DB it just does nothing. And you add the db to excluded_names so that it doesn't get pushed to my U1 storage.
<aquarius> the reason I'm only 81.6% sure that this will work is that I'm not sure if excluded_names databases are excluded from the U1 replication provider or from *all* replication providers.
<aquarius> need to talk to CardinalFang or thisfred about that.
<jderose> gotcha
<aquarius> in the limit case, if excluded_names excludes your replicatin provider too, you can run your own replication daemon rather than having DC do it for you with the replication providers, but that's a bit lame :)
<rye> otto___, ok, i have already received filename too long error with your filename, waiting for it to finish sync my test data and then will restart the syncdaemon to see whether next local rescan will trigger the removal
<jderose> aquarius: this is some design work James Raymond has been doing for player catalog (best in chrome ATM) - http://dev.novacut.tv/
<aquarius> jderose, so, we need to confirm with CardinalFang and thisfred and possibly vds and mandel, but does the above make sense?
<jderose> aquarius: so the idea is that this webapp is save in couchdb, talks to couchdb to traverse through catalog, search, and so on.  when running as native app, we shove this is webkit, use desktopcouch and all the ayatana goodness... but we can also deploy as vanilla web page
<rye> cancel_upload_and_delete_on_server, awesome
<jderose> aquarius: yeah, i think it makes sense
<aquarius> jderose, nice. You'll need extra cleverness to put a couchapp in desktopcouch, mind, because requests back need to be oauthed, but it's doable; I've got a little webkit around somewhere which oauths all requests
<rye> otto___, yes, encrypted filenames bring unexpected behavior for syncdaemon... testing the backport branch...
<jderose> aquarius: i'm working on the oauth issue right now, it's a bit of a pain, but i'm making progress
<aquarius> jderose, what you do is hook navigation-decision-required (or something like that) signal in the webkit object, and then oauth-sign the associated networkRequest URL
<jderose> aquarius: have you actually got that to work? man, i tried so much, but i can't get the webkit handler to work right... if you have sample, i'll love to see it
<aquarius> jderose, I'm sure I did this for a demo at some point, but I can't find it.
<rye> ok, with generations-enabled client it is a bit better - the files are not removed, though I am not sure whether that is a feature or a corner-case
<aquarius> jderose, do you have what you've done so far? and I can look at fxing it?
<jderose> aquarius: hmmm, looks like i don't have it.... test dir that i blew away without committing, but if you've made it work, at least i know it's possible
<jderose> aquarius: ah, but one thing... will it work with ajax requests?  i really want to avoid rebuilding pages, which get's slow.  but i've done some tests with ajax talking directly to couchdb... very responsive
<jderose> aquarius: anway, i'll let you get to felling better... thanks.  just ping me when your up for a skype!  :)
<aquarius> jderose, the request is still made by webkit, whether it's initiated from javascript or from a link
<aquarius> I'll try and gen something up
<jderose> aquarius: ah, okay
<otto___> rye: marking bug #706816 as duplicate of #657195
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 706816 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One deletes files on the server side if file names are too long (affects: 1) (heat: 258)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706816
<rye> otto___, ok, i have cherrypicked a patch for this and will talk to dobey today regarding the terms of lucid-backport-work
<aquarius> jderose, http://paste.ubuntu.com/557580/
<aquarius> jderose, found the thing I built before
<aquarius> jderose, that's by no means perfect, and it's broken under natty, but the principle is sound I think
<jderose> aquarius: awesome, thank you! woot!
<jderose> aquarius: cool. well, i think i'm gonna wonder off to bed... thanks again.
<otto___> rye: thanks!
<aquarius> jderose, no problem
<aquarius> way I found that file: search irc logs until I found myself talking about it; note the date I was talking about it; use gnome-activity-journal to see all files I edited during that day. This zeitgeist stuff might have some legs. :)
<jderose> hehe :)
<rye> otto___, thanks for pointing this out, I tried to confirm this issue under various filesystems and failed to get the files removed, all I needed was encryptfs and non-generations-enabled syncdaemon version
<rye> well, non-generations-enabled version was enough
<duanedesign>  hello all
<rye> duanedesign, hi, just a thing to know - ecryptfs imposes its own limit over the filename length, bug 344878, but with ubuntuone (<= Lucid Lynx) it gets more interesting - bug 657195
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 344878 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "file name too long when creating new file (ecryptfs_lookup: lookup_one_len() returned [-36] on lower_dentry) (affects: 51) (dups: 5) (heat: 317)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344878
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 657195 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "syncdaemon deletes files when local machine errors out on creation of partial (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657195
<duanedesign> ahh
<rye> and i finally got around disabling filename encryption on my files
<ralsina> good morning!
<duanedesign> o/
 * CardinalFang wonders what madness aquarius has been saying.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, if I add a db to excluded_names, does that exclude it from *all* replication providers, or just the ubuntuone replication provider?
<ralsina> alecu CardinalFang dobey mandel nessita thisfred  vds: standup in 13 minutes!
<alecu> ack
<thisfred> 10/4
<mandel> ralsina: ok
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I don't remember.  Looking.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, all.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, damn.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, it is kind of silly, now that I look at it.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, so...did you read in the scrollback what jderose was trying to do? My proposed solution (add new replication provider which only replipulls, and hardcodes the token to do so, plus adding the pulled DB to excluded_names so that it doesn't get pushed up to U1) won't work if excluded_names will exclude it from the custom replication provider as well
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I can see why it happens, though; the management DB should not be pushed to other replication providers.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I did read it, yes.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, so, what are alternative ways of making it work? I mean, one way is for jderose to run his own replication daemon, but that's a bit hacky and inefficient.
<aquarius> alternative approach: have novacut post a *continuous* replipull replication request to that DB when it starts up (and list that DB in excluded_names, of course)
<CardinalFang> aquarius, that would do it.  I fear "continuous" still.  As long as his servers can scale, it might be okay.
<CardinalFang> But, sockets are a scarce resource.
<aquarius> they're not his servers; they're our servers.
 * CardinalFang reads again.
<CardinalFang> Oh, standup.
<nessita> me
<ralsina> Standup
<CardinalFang> me
<ralsina> me
<nessita> alecu, dobey, mandel, thisfred, vds?
<thisfred> me
<vds> me
<mandel> me
<alecu> me
 * ralsina is going to get dobey's phone and wake him up long distance 5 minutes before standup starting tomorrow
<ralsina> nessita, go ahead!
<nessita> DONE: more beautification branches. Filled tons of bug report to keep track of design issues. Chased reviewers a bit. Missed the CoP meeting since my laptop died for 30 miutes approx, apparently due to heating issues.
<nessita> TODO: bug #706894, bug #706906, maybe bug #704434
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> LOVE: the weekend with the family next to the pool
<nessita> HATE: this freaking and unbearable heat :-)
<nessita> NEXT: CardinalFang
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 706894 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Improve 'Loading' messages, replace with a stacked spinner (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706894
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 706906 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Token info is logged (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706906
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 704434 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Stop the backend service when UI is done (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704434
<CardinalFang> DONE: Fixed replication bug, #705448, in desktopcouch.  Testing my fix for another bug WRT dbus-client calls to service from within service.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Test.  Wrap up playlist API, finally, damnit.  Get reviews of all three.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> ralsina, please.
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, talked to lots of people, did my canonicaladmin work, read code.
<ralsina> TODO: reviews, management stuff, have HR fix things for me, someday actual coding ;-)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> thisfred!
<thisfred> DONE: messaging / refactoring branch TODO wrap up and land | progress bars BLOCKED : no
<thisfred> vds!@
<vds> DONE: first branch for #701029 landed second on it's way
<vds> TODO: starting the views
<vds> BLOCKED: nonope
<vds> mandel: please
<mandel> DONE: Added extra param to u1trial so that paths can be ignored. Updated windows branches of u1client to use u1trial. found a bug in Filesystem notification on Windows. Fixed Windows branch following alecu review
<mandel> TODO: Fix fs notifications. finish IPC.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> /me passes alecu a windows machie
<alecu> DONE: branch for new events on SD (command queued, command unqueued) needs review. Initial work on the code to aggregate file sync events.
<alecu> TODO: think about that a little more, do more code.
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> HATE: radeon driver bugs that crash natty laptop
<alecu> LOVE: working from the maverick desktop
<alecu> EOM?
<ralsina> comments first
<nessita> no comments here, other than I may melt myself any time soon
<ralsina> I want a u1cliente release tomorrow :-)
<nessita> ralsina: +1!
<ralsina> nessita: go to a bar :-)
<CardinalFang> nessita, it's hot?
<nessita> CardinalFang: 31C and raising
<nessita> ralsina: I might, later today. Thanks!
<ralsina> mandel: I've been told we have a windows build box?
<mandel> ralsina: really?!?! when, where?
<ralsina> mandel: and that canonical will buy us windows dev. tools licenses if we need them :-D
<ralsina> mandel: chipaca said you knew about it and would tell me ;-0
<ralsina> mandel: so the answer is "it's probably mythical"
<CardinalFang> nessita, Nice.  11C here.  It's the only time the weather is nice in Florida -- when all the plants are brown.
<mandel> ralsina: oh, I think he is talking about the one used for wubi :)
<Chipaca> no, no
<Chipaca> I never said we had one
<Chipaca> I said we needed to get one, or something like that. This is about the ticket to get one.
<ralsina> Chipaca: "one thing I forgot: windows buld box, mandel knows about it". Sorry I misunderstood you ;-)
<ralsina> Chipaca: ok then
<nessita> CardinalFang: 33.8C right now! we're expecting 37C as per the weather forecast
<ralsina> So, about tomorrow's release...
<mandel> ralsina, Chipaca: I can ask elmo, we must have a windows machine since we have signed the msi and we do distribute wubi, shall I?
<ralsina> anyone has a very good reason why not do it? As in "if we do it, we will kill our users puppies".
<CardinalFang> oh, one more DONE/TODO: some android-music coverart++ for beuno.
<nessita> ralsina: I've been using SD all wekeend and except some minor bug reports, all seems pretty good
<Chipaca> mandel: no, don't do that
<ralsina> nessita: same here
<Chipaca> mandel: remember we were going to write a ticket asking for it to be set up, with all the details?
<CardinalFang> beuno, I don't know I have any cover art in tunes.  I haven't seen any yet.  Do you have a test tune for me?
<Chipaca> mandel: and when I say "we" I mean "you"
<mandel> Chipaca: yes I remmeber I was going to do it, I've got the email somewhere
<ralsina> Ok, so I think we are all now talking about stuff that was not on the standup. eom :-)
<beuno> CardinalFang, I think I do, yes!   btw, part of the reason I wanted to steal you away from ralsina was to see if you could look into the itunes-not-working-on-android thingie
<mandel> Chipaca: but who do I send the mail to, rt?
<CardinalFang> beuno, itunes=mp4?
<ralsina> beuno: we forgot our "steal CardinalFang" chat friday :-)
<CardinalFang> ralsina, beuno, mind if I get these two bugs fixed first?
<CardinalFang> s/fixed/landed/
<ralsina> CardinalFang: of course not
<beuno> CardinalFang, yes
<beuno> CardinalFang, not at all
<beuno> ralsina, we did. Fridays are forgetful days
 * CardinalFang hurries.
<ralsina> beuno, CardinalFang then let's talk after you are done with those bugs, ok?
 * beuno nods
<Chipaca> mandel: work with ralsina until it is done, then rt
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: are "those two bugs" the ones preventing me from couching my replicator?
<mandel> Chipaca: as in send it to ralsina, dicus it and then rt?
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, really only one of them does, I think.
<ivanka> clairemitchell: say hi to beuno and chipaca and everyone else
<clairemitchell> hello everybody!
<beuno> hey hey clairemitchell!  Welcome
<clairemitchell> thank you
<Chipaca> clairemitchell: ooh! hi :)
<clairemitchell> I'm going to be working with Ivanka...just in at the deep end so when I surface with questions...you will know
<Chipaca> ivanka: is this the clairemitchell for whom you asked permission to the roadmap?
<clairemitchell> ivanka has just stepped away from her desk...
<clairemitchell> :)
<Chipaca> :) ok
<aquarius> hey clairemitchell! Welcome to the show that never ends. :)
<thisfred> nessita: alecu: does ubuntuone-client/control panel have its own .desktop file? I can't seem to find it on my system
<clairemitchell> thanks
<ralsina> welcome clairemitchell, you will probably hear a lot from people in this channel :-)
<CardinalFang> More than you want, even.
<clairemitchell> I'm all ears
<nessita> thisfred: it does, are you running nightlies?
<karni> hi guys
<karni> beuno: received my e-mail :)?
<thisfred> nessita: I'm pretty sure I am, maybe it's just not installed atm
<beuno> karni, I did!  have not caught up yet
<karni> beuno: ack
<nessita> thisfred: right, nigthlies packaing had a bug that was resolved last Friday
<Chipaca> beuno: you seen the latest tweaks to google maps?
<beuno> Chipaca, vectors and live traffic in buenos aures?
<nessita> thisfred: let me land a couple of branches and then you can re try with nightlies
<Chipaca> beuno: no, UI changes
<thisfred> nessita: right, looks like I have client, but not control panel. Installing now
<nessita> ralsina: I just remembered that d-obey is on a day off today
<beuno> Chipaca, have not. On the web?
<thisfred> nessita: ah, still no .desktop
<ralsina> nessita: oh, right, I gave it to him! (stupid me ;-)
<Chipaca> beuno: yes
<thisfred> nessita: let me know if something needs review
<nessita> thisfred: a new nightlies needs to be built, and for that a new branch needs to be landed :-)
<nessita> thisfred: what nightlies revno are you running?
<beuno> Chipaca, not sure I can tell what has changed
<beuno> the layers stuff, maybe
<Chipaca> beuno: the viewing options
<Chipaca> beuno: layers, satellite vs map view, etc
<beuno> Chipaca, right, yes, nice
<beuno> nice way of hinting there's more
<Chipaca> beuno: very nice, game-like; the older stuff was more consistent with the zoom&pan controls, so i expect them to change soon :)
<beuno> Chipaca, agreed. Anything game-like is always a win
<Chipaca> heh. or maybe we don't remember the bad game interfaces :)
<Chipaca> mind you, I'd love to be able to hit ~ and get an api introspecting tool
<beuno> ...because they fail instantly
<thisfred> nessita: control panel shows 0.5.1+r51 on maverick and natty
<Chipaca> I love how the subsonic api is completely consistent in its inconsistency
<thisfred> mostly
<Chipaca> see? :)
 * thisfred implodes
<Chipaca> getPlaylist takes an "id" parameter to specify what playlist you want. Guess what parameter "deletePlaylist" takes.
<ivanka> Chipaca: yes, it is
<aquarius> Chipaca, id, surely?
<thisfred> combined length of the songs? :)
<Chipaca> ivanka: it is done
<nessita> thisfred: 53 should have it, if nightlies are being built (can't confirm that)
<Chipaca> aquarius: playlistId
<Chipaca> thisfred: :)
<ivanka> Chipaca: thank you
<aquarius> Chipaca, not according to the spec it doesn't.
<beuno> Chipaca, delete takes id, but create takes playlistid, IIRC
<thisfred> nessita: ok thx, let me know if there is any way I can help speed that up
<Chipaca> hah! you're right
<Chipaca> and our view is wrong :)
<Chipaca> but create takes playlistId, yeah
<aquarius> create takes playlistId, but that's because you pass two sets of IDs; playlistID and songID(s)
<beuno> OUR VIEWS ARE NEVER WRONG
<Chipaca> right
<Chipaca> so, bug in our view
<karni> I forgot. CardinalFang, beuno, merge proposal is in place. If it should stay where it is, then ok :)
<beuno> at some point, we may want to propose a 2.0 api
<Chipaca> beuno: no, no, it's not *wrong*. It's merely taking a sabbatical on being right.
<karni> the U1M create playlist, that is.
<Chipaca> beuno: should I propose a branch to fix this?
<beuno> karni, awesome, the ui is +1 from me, so it's up to CardinalFang to spare a minute or two to look at the code
<Chipaca> beuno: do any of our clients depend on the broken view?
<beuno> Chipaca, that would be most awesome
<beuno> Chipaca, they do not
<Chipaca> beuno: ok
<beuno> Chipaca, OTOH, I can't see how to delete or edit playlists in teh android client
<beuno> which is why this has not popped up sooner
<Chipaca> tests are an awesome, awesome thing
<Chipaca> shame I found this writing tests for something else :)
<karni> beuno: CardinalFang gave a written ACK IIRC, but I'll he happy for him to give it a +1 ;)
<aquarius> beuno, hahaha edit playlists, how naive you are
<CardinalFang> Right.
<alecu> mandel: do you use the sd SYS_QUEUE_CHANGED message?
<beuno> karni, land!
<beuno> karni, or do I need to?
<beuno> Chipaca, well, there are tests for this
<karni> beuno: /me panics as I've never landed/merged ;)
<beuno> Chipaca, but they probably make the wrong assumptions
<beuno> Chipaca, do you want to merge?
<nessita> thisfred: seems like nightlies are not being built
<Chipaca> beuno: merge who?
<nessita> ralsina: have you got any build error for nightlies?
<thisfred> nessita: sad smiley
<ralsina> nessita: nope
 * ralsina checks anyway
<karni> https://code.launchpad.net/~mkarnicki/ubuntuone-android-music/u1f-create-new-playlist/+merge/46963
<beuno> Chipaca, I meant CardinalFang  :)
<Chipaca> beuno: ah. No, I don't want to merge CardinalFang.
<Chipaca> beuno: but thanks for asking
<ralsina> nessita: I have a green marck on a build on jan. 21
 * beuno is reminded of monkey island and randomly trying to merge objects
<ralsina> nessita: for controlpanel that is
<CardinalFang> karni,  +1
<karni> CardinalFang: thank you :)
<nessita> ralsina: right, 2 new branches landed, so a new nightlies should be built. Maybe we need to wait a bit longer.
<CardinalFang> karni, for Android code, we don't have any good way to automate testing and conditional landing.  So, push directly to lp:ubuntuone-android-music .
<karni> CardinalFang: roger, will do!
<ralsina> nessita: maybe dobey's server is taking the day off too
<nessita> ralsina: I'll wait a bit longer, maybe the build takes more time than we think
<ralsina> nessita: could be. Let's give it 30 minutes.
<nessita> sure
<Chipaca> ivanka: if you're feeling like it, I'd appreciate a comment on bug #706920. If you're not feeling like it I won't weep, promise.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 706920 in ubuntuone-client "Interface "a la Mac OSX" ? (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706920
<aquarius> ralsina, ping
<ralsina> aquarius: pong
<aquarius> ralsina, who's in charge of making sure that Evolution's couchdb addressbook works in natty? I've had a couple of reports that it doesn't
<ralsina> that would be rodrigo, I think
 * ivanka looks
<ralsina> rodrigo_: ping?
<karni> beuno: can't merge, lp:ubuntuone-android-music belongs to 'Ubuntu One hackers' to which, sadly, I don't belong.
<CardinalFang> Ah.  i'll do it.
<ralsina> I guess I will have to switch to evolution to eat that dogfood too.
<ralsina> But it's really really not my kind of dog food :-)
<dobey> ralsina, nessita: installed the missing package
<karni> CardinalFang: Thank you.
<ralsina> hi dobey! what would the missing package be?
<nessita> dobey: was that preventing nightlies builds (or they are pretty slow)?
<aquarius> ralsina, rodrigo_? really? he doesn't work for us :)
<ralsina> aquarius: I must be confusing him with another rodrigo :-)
<ralsina> aquarius: let me check :-)
<ralsina> aquarius: according to directory.canonical.com he does ;-)
<aquarius> ralsina, yeah, but he's rotated, right?
<aquarius> ralsina, us == U1, not us == canonical :)
<ralsina> aquarius: yes, he's rotated but promised to keep looking at bugs related to evolution plugin
<ralsina> aquarius: heh, I was scared because quassel shows opensuse in his personal info ;-)
 * ralsina thought he missied important mail over the weekend
<aquarius> ralsina, ooh, smart. Although I think we should probably have someone test it end-to-end -- there are changes to evolution, to couch, to desktopcouch, lots of stuff has altered in this cycle so finding all the places where it's not working would be good
<ralsina> aquarius: yeah. Since we don't have rodrigo this cycle, the evolution stuff is somewhat neglected. I'll get on it.
<aquarius> ralsina, yeah, that's what I thought -- we don't want to let it fall through the cracks
<ralsina> aquarius: yep
 * ralsina is really, really going to hate switching to evilution
<dobey> nessita: nightlies are dependent on how busy the lp buildds are
<CardinalFang> karni, merged.  Congratulations.
<nessita> dobey: is there any place where I can see the build queue for our nightlies?
<karni> CardinalFang: \o/ Thank you! (my first merge to 3rd party!)
<karni> beuno: I'll be back a little later
<dobey> nessita: not entirely, but you can watch https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/nightlies/+packages
<nessita> thanks
 * alecu-lunch has lunch at gcoop
<mandel> alecu-lunch: when ever you can, can you take a look at the fix_runner branch again?
<ralsina> aquarius: have any bug numbers for the evolution problems you mentioned earlier?
<aquarius> ralsina, no; I just got asked "is evolution and U1 contacts supposed to be working in natty?" Ted (Gould) is the one who mentioned that to me specifically
<rodrigo_> aquarius, let me know the bug #, or just assign them to me
<rodrigo_> aquarius, but what problem is he having?
<rodrigo_> not syncing?
<aquarius> rodrigo_, from ted: " Evolution can't contact it. If I click on it Evolution says that the DBus messages are lost"
<aquarius> you now know as much about ted's problem as I do ;)
<rodrigo_> aquarius, ok, that sounds like desktopcouch not running, so tell him to check that, or if not, quit evolution and run /usr/lib/evolution/e-addressbook-factory on a terminal and see the output
<aquarius> rodrigo_, yeah, could be -- this was why i wanted to be sure we'd tested it all the way through :)
<aquarius> rodrigo_, but...when you ask for the DC port, DC should get started up, no?
<aquarius> so it can't not be running
<rodrigo_> aquarius, yes, but if it crashes, evo gets a timeout
<rodrigo_> if it's complaining about dbus, it means it's getting a timeout when asking for the port
<aquarius> rodrigo_, http://i.imgur.com/s8bFO.png
<rodrigo_> getting the output of /usr/lib/evolution/e-addressbook-factory would me more helpful :-D
 * ralsina luncch
<joshuahoover> dobey: thought i filed this on friday, but couldn't find it this morning (doh!) so i filed it (again): bug #706994
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 706994 in ubuntuone-client "No ubuntuone-preferences in nightlies on Maverick - 1.5.2+r816~maverick1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706994
<dobey> joshuahoover: because i marked it a dup of a bug i fixed on friday
<joshuahoover> dobey: oops, sorry about that
<dobey> also i am 'out' today
<joshuahoover> nessita: ping
<nessita> joshuahoover: pong
<joshuahoover> nessita: a user is getting a message about "Cannot create an item in closed collection" when trying to add his computer...any ideas? (guessing keyring)
<joshuahoover> nessita: i searched around for this type of error message but came up empty
<nessita> joshuahoover: yes, known bug, fixed already committed but not released
<joshuahoover> nessita: is there a workaround?
<nessita> joshuahoover: he should unlock the keyring as workarounbd
<joshuahoover> nessita: ah, ok
<nessita> let me look for the bug #
<nessita> alecu-lunch: ping
<nessita> joshuahoover: bug #703343
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 703343 in ubuntu-sso-client "Ubuntuone fails to prompt for keyring password (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703343
<joshuahoover> nessita: thank you!
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: how can a user unlock the keyring? the same way one can lock it from seahorse?
<alecu> nessita, yeah, that's the only way I know about
<alecu> nessita, I don't know of any cmd line way
<alecu> nessita, (other than using the dbus api)
<nessita> alecu: right, thanks!
<alecu> joshuahoover, to unlock the keyring: "System->Preferences->Passwords and Encryption Keys", then right click on the "Passwords: login" or "Passwords: default" folder, and then "Unlock".
<alecu> joshuahoover, the password is the login password for the "login" keyring, or whatever password the user entered when he was prompt to create the "default" keyring. (this last case is when ubuntu is set to autologin)
<alecu> prompt->prompted
<beuno> karni, ping
<beuno> CardinalFang, so, this playlists change, it would probably be worth pusing upstream
<beuno> whatdya think?
<karni> beuno: pong
<beuno> karni, heya
<beuno> how's it going?
<karni> beuno: hi :) thanks for the mail
<karni> beuno: fine, wrapping up stuff as mentioned, time to move forward :)
<beuno> karni, how's it looking to send me an apk?
<beuno> we've got some time from the design team
<karni> beuno: will you be around for a while?
<karni> beuno: oh cool!
<beuno> so I'm sending them everything I can to get them started
<karni> right, sure
<beuno> karni, I will be around for a while, yes
<karni> beuno: I'll send you it asap
<beuno> thanks karni
<karni> beuno: yw!
<joshuahoover> thisfred: ping
<thisfred> joshuahoover: pong
<joshuahoover> thisfred: i have a rather vague support request: Error mensager: *Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Process /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service exited with status 1
<joshuahoover> thisfred: that's it
<joshuahoover> thisfred: thoughts?
<karni> beuno: btw I did 37h Mon-Fri and dedicated the weekend for some university time
<beuno> karni, no worries
<karni> Just so you know.
<thisfred> joshuahoover: we'd like to see the replication logs, located at:
<thisfred> ~/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.log*
<joshuahoover> thisfred: cool, i can request that...just wasn't sure if that rather vague error would cause you to go, "oh yeah, try this..."
<thisfred> joshuahoover: it seems the service is erroring out, but I have no idea why
<joshuahoover> thisfred: if you were a REAL magician, you would no why!
<thisfred> I know. also mensager, what language is that? Portuguese?
<karni> beuno: what worries me is the predictable slowness of the app at this time of day. makes me wanna display windows-style dialog box "Connecting is taking more than usual...". the worst is, I can't do much about it. I wanted to test the thing before sharing the apk, and if I were a regular user, the app would be long gone from my phone. connect+authenticate+setup stage (which normally is ~6 secs) took 3-4 minutes :(. and I know you guy
<karni> beuno: ouch.. if I was cut off, tell me. I'll paste the part of msg. irssi is not splitting up irc messages :<
<beuno> karni, __lucio__ is looking into it
<karni> beuno: thank you
<karni> beuno: I'm strongly uncomfortable sharing an apk I can't test in live environment beforehand. Please let me work on it today more (you testing it today would be waste of time considering the slowdown :< ), and you'll have it by tomorrow.
<beuno> karni, things are getting back to normal now
<jimlovell777> I keep getting notification my u1 storage is full when in reality it isn't. I had this problem back when Maverick was in beta but people here helped me and a later update solved the problem. It's back. Any suggestions? I've already tried stopping everything, deleting the keyring tokens and starting from scratch, no dice.
<karni> beuno: a, let me check
<beuno> karni, remember, you can also develop against staging
<beuno> karni, it may take a little bit of time to re-balance all the connections
<karni> beuno: never managed connecting to staging, though I consulted lucio (although I'm fine developing offline before I test major new chunks). I still see servers are loaded, but I should notice any change, if it comes soon.
<beuno> karni, why didn't you manage?
<beuno> any specific errors?
<beuno> 184.72.253.124
<beuno> is the IP
<karni> beuno: client gets stuck on set capabilities. I just change oauth stuff to staging.one.ubuntu.com and the client ip
<karni> ok, will try now
<beuno> karni, there may be issues with the ssl certificate you need to ignore
<karni> yes, that's the ip
<karni> it'd throw at me if there were. anyway, I'll re-recheck that.
<jimlovell777> I keep getting notification my u1 storage is full when in reality it isn't. I had this problem back when Maverick was in beta but people here helped me and a later update solved the problem. It's back. Any suggestions? I've already tried stopping everything, deleting the keyring tokens and starting from scratch, no dice.
<karni> beuno: ok, I see the certificate issue now (didn't have that before, of what I'm sure o_O)
<karni> aha, didn't have it before because I used the old tokens which lucio said where good
<jimlovell777> This is the output of u1sdtool --status http://paste.ubuntu.com/557832/
<beuno> jimlovell777, I think all of our support staff is already gone, mind filing a bug?
<karni> beuno: looks like authenticate request is taking ages on staging, whilst on fs-1 it took a minute or so (but completed). precious time drifting away, I'm getting back to code.
<beuno> cool
<karni> __lucio__: verterok: How does AQ_DOWNLOAD_COMMIT differ from AQ_DOWNLOAD_FINISHED ?
<__lucio__> karni, class DownloadFinishedNanny(object):
<__lucio__>     """Supervises the download finished signals.
<__lucio__>     It listens AQ_DOWNLOAD_COMMIT, and generates AQ_DOWNLOAD_FINISHED when
<__lucio__>     the external world is ready for it.
<__lucio__>     """
<karni> __lucio__: a the nanny. thanks __lucio__ , I shouldn't have used you like that! :)
<karni> by external world I assume FSM, for instance
<__lucio__> karni, i am going to get rich with my new site, "let me grep that for you" ;)
<__lucio__> karni, it just keeps uploads from overwriting the current file if the file is open.
<karni> __lucio__: I didn't want to appear lazy :< (but there's http://lmgtfu.com ;) )
<karni> __lucio__: a you see, now that's some good explanation :) thanks!
<__lucio__> karni, just kidding, and yes, it was a reference to that site (i use it a lot! :) )
<karni> heheh
<karni> cool, thanks!
<karni> __lucio__: how is VM_UDF_CREATED as opposed to AQ_CREATE_UDF_OK ? clarification on VM_ is totally sufficient ;)
<karni> ah!
<karni> volume manager ;d
<karni> __lucio__: forget my last question
<__lucio__> done.
 * nessita eods
<nessita> bye!
#ubuntuone 2011-01-25
<TrickyJ> Good morning :)
 * karni eods, c u tomorrow everybody
<eross> can someone give me the dummy's skinny on how this works? i just bought an album and it's transferring to the ubuntu-1 storage area.. what can i do after that, re-download again to local?
<eross> seems to be slow or stalled
<eross> nm looks like the files are on some cloud
<eross> how do i get at them
<jderose> aquarius: okay, got oauth stuff basically working, but i'm trying to understand why you some times append an Authorization header, other times use a signed url?
<aquarius> jderose, um...can't remember :)
<aquarius> jderose, when I originally started I used signed URLs because it's easier (you can test hte URL in your browser directly), but that doesn't work with futon because futon pages introspect their own URL to do stuff, and having loads of extra query parameters screwed that up
<aquarius> so i went to headers instead
<aquarius> but I'm not sure why I didn't go entirely to headers
<jderose> yeah, i tried it just using the header, but it's not working
<jderose> aquarius: so ouath doesn't sign the entire request the way the amazon aws api dose, correct?
<jderose> aquarius: mean, oauth just working from the uri, not the headers of the request
 * jderose is getting tired :)
<aquarius> correct; an oauth signature is composed of the URL, the HTTP method, a timestamp, and a nonce.
<aquarius> the body and the other headers are not part of the signature calculation
<duanedesign> hello aquarius
<jderose> okay, gotcha
<duanedesign> morning all
<aquarius> duanedesign, heya!
<jderose> morning duanedesign!
<aquarius> jderose, ya, I'm not sure why it doesn't work with headers all the time either. It ought to :)
<duanedesign> hello jderose
<jderose> aquarius: but based on your emminse
<jderose> damnit, can't type
<duanedesign> jderose: were you in talking to karni the other day?
<jderose> aquarius: but based on your immense oauth knowledge, it should work with just headers?
<duanedesign> jderose: oh, and hello :)
<nessita> hello everyone
<jderose> duanedesign: i don't know who karni is, so i don't think so :)
<duanedesign> :)
<aquarius> jderose, well...it should, yes, in theory. I'm not sure why it doesn't :)
<jderose> aquarius: well, i'll poke around some more.  i'll let you know if i figure it out.   thanks!
<karni> hi guys. duanedesign, I probably pinged you with some guys question, didn't I :)
<jderose> aquarius: ug, perhaps i found out why... looks like the request headers are immutable from Python! crap.
<jderose> well, time for bed. later!
<duanedesign> hey karni !
<karni> duanedesign: holla :)
<karni> bbl
<ralsina> good morning!
<nessita> hi ralsina
<ralsina> hola naty
<ralsina> nessita: any reviews for me?
<nessita> ralsina: yes! https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/confirm-before-delete/+merge/47324
<ralsina> cool, will review in 10' after updates download
<nessita> ralsina: awesome!
<ralsina> After that I have to run a review on windows so the day becomes markedly less fun ;-)
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> so, ralsina, I need to consult something with you. I'm about to do a release for the control panel, and, the services tab is not working right since the call to list all desktopcouch replication is (still) blocking, and seems like there is an issue with the plugins where the destopcouch service is frozen or deadlocked when starting up
<ralsina> ouch
<nessita> so basically the u1cp backend freezes for 30 seconds~ or maybe more
<nessita> which is aweful
<nessita> my proposal is the following:
<ralsina> You could do a release without that tab
<nessita> * hide the 'Services' tab for this release
<ralsina> :-)
<nessita> * define a way of strating DC in a thread or similar for next release to not depend on dc blockages
<alecu> nessita, can you point me at that bit of code?
 * pedronis back
<nessita> alecu: u1/cp/replication_client.py
<ralsina> nessita: check canonicaladmin you have good news there ;-)
<alecu_> ack
<nessita> alecu_: the problem is the problem with this line:      64         result = replication_module.ReplicationExclusion()
<alecu> I see
<ralsina> nessita: you have a comment by rye in that branch, did you see it?
<nessita> nopes, let me check
<nessita> I've been in a call with i-vanka up to just now
<rye> ralsina, i believe I should not make such comments in branch reviews
<nessita> I thinki it was a joke :-)
<ralsina> rye: hahaha ok then :-)
 * ralsina thought the "no" button was disabled or something
<nessita> alecu: I think we need to make the replication_module.ReplicationExclusion call in a thread, I don't know how to join the thread without blocking the caller
<rye> ralsina, commented again clarifying what I meant in case I get back to that review in a week and have no idea what I meant at that time.
<ralsina> rye: jokes are always ok in principle for me, so don't worry :-)
<ralsina> nessita: add a repeating timer that checks to see if the thread is running.
<rye> ralsina, well, I will try to re-read the thing I am posting since the way I wrote that clearly indicates something bug-related and then "Approved". yeah, right...
<rye> not joking today anymore
<nessita> ralsina: and the timer runs where?
<ralsina> nessita: event loop?
<nessita> ralsina: in the glib loop, you will say
<ralsina> nessita: exactly
<nessita> ralsina: but we're trying to make this g-agnostic
<ralsina> nessita: there's no way to have a g-agnostic timer, I'm afraid
<ralsina> nessita: you could create a class that can be patched for other event loops, so at least it's always in one place
<nessita> ralsina: so, only the backend executable knows about glib, we may need to pass the timer class as class creation parameter down to the lower layers?
<ralsina> Or you could use unix signals but that's hell on a handbasket
<ralsina> nessita: right
 * ralsina hates even the sound of this
<nessita> ralsina: I'm pondering the fact that desktopcouch *should* start in a few seconds
<nessita> not in 30. There is a bug there.
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but still, blocking for 5 seconds is not really acceptable either
<nessita> so, how much effort we want to put in the cp considering that DC is not working?
<ralsina> Is there a way to check non-blocking if it's running?
<nessita> ralsina: not a clean way that I know of
<nessita> other than asking for pidof or something like that
<ralsina> nessita: not that much, I'd say. First we should make it start as fast as possible, and if that is not accpetable, then we hack with threads
<ralsina> Else, it's premature optimization
<ralsina> this is in the control panel backend or in the frontend?
<nessita> ralsina: backend
<ralsina> the backend could just start dc in background and the frontend would wait for it. We can use glib on the frontend
<nessita> which is ugly since the UI is not freezed but shows 'loading' screens everywhere
<ralsina> Or am I saying nonsense?
<nessita> ralsina: you are :-) the frontend accesses the backend thru dbus, so the frontend only does method call and connects callbacks to signals
<ralsina> nessita: but, as an exception to keep the backend glib-free... ok, forget it :-)
<nessita> the backend need to return immediatly after a call (which is not doing right now in this case)
<ralsina> nessita: right, that's why I said the backend should just start it and forget it.
<ralsina> ok, looking at the code forget it, I would break half of it
<ralsina> So, back to "hide the tab, complain about startup time, don't sweat it on control panel yet"
<ralsina> maybe it will start in .2 seconds next week ;-)
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: I've started digging into desktopcouch and couchdb python modules, and it seems we may run all that in a thread.
<nessita> my point exactly
<nessita> alecu: not sure what you mean
<ralsina> alecu: but how will the backend notify the frontend that it's running?
<alecu> ralsina, what do you mean "running"?
<ralsina> ready?
<alecu> by a dbus signal!
<alecu> the frontend makes a dbus call, and expects a dbus signal when it's done.
<alecu> or am I missing something?
<ralsina> so the second thread emits the signal?
<ralsina> can we do that?
<alecu> ralsina, yes: python dbus bindings are thread safe
<ralsina> alecu, nessita: so no need to join the thread then
<alecu> (btw: the desktopcouch code uses the couchdb module, and that speaks http, by using raw sockets, so we won't have any issues there running it in a thread)
<alecu> yup, no need to join threads.
<ralsina> alecu: if you think that's not hard to do and it can be done today, it would be great
<ralsina> nessita: any objections?
<ralsina> and we do the release tomorrow but with a nice new feature.
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: I don't see how a thread will fire a dbus signal. Let me explain:
<nessita> we have these layers: dbus_service (signals, among other stuff), backend, replication_client (desktopcouch)
<nessita> how DC, running in the 3rd layer will fire stuff in the first layer?
<alecu> nessita, by passing a callback from the first layer into the third.
<nessita> right
<alecu> nessita, "here, call this function when you are done."
<alecu> nessita, and that method just fires the signal.
<alecu> does it makes sense?
<nessita> it makes sense, but what am I thinking is:
<alecu> ralsina, do you want me to work on it, or should I keep working on my aggregation branch?
<nessita> I have no free slot this week to do that (I'm very very busy with the shares stuff), and the release needs to go out today
<ralsina> I say we keep this solution in mind
<ralsina> and don't do it yet
 * ralsina cries a little bit
<nessita> ralsina: I prefer you do aggregation and if you're free, the ZG listener bugs, that they are messing with syncdaemon logs a lot (in a sense they add confussion)
<nessita> I meant alecu :-)
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<ralsina> and anyway it may not even be necessary to do this thread stuff
<nessita> I would hide the services tab to make a release for the alpha2
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<ralsina> so we have a plan now. <captain picard>make it so</captain picard>
<nessita> and restore it after, and chase CardinalFang for some input. He proposed a branch yesterday but the test suite is failing a lot in that branch
<alecu> nessita, both hide and disable the backend code, right?
<ralsina> nessita: what branch was that?
<alecu> disable the backend *call.
<nessita> alecu: just hide the tab, the code will no get executed until you enter the tab
<alecu> nessita, cool.
<nessita> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/service-must-not-call-self-over-dbus/+merge/47262
<nessita> ralsina: seems like the newly added plugin code is making the service startup deadlock
<ralsina> right
<ralsina> ugh :-(
<nessita> ralsina: my second objection to that branch is that the fix has no tests...
<ralsina> what would you test, that the port you get over dbus is the same as the port you put there? :-)
<nessita> ralsina: first of all, I'd test that no internal API breaks
<ralsina> add a None default to couchdb_port and get it by dbus if it's not passed could be a good idea
<ralsina> So we keep the API stable
<ralsina> then again, I come from C++ so I have a stable API fetish
<nessita> my biggest concern is that there is already some tests for the load_plugins function
<nessita> and this branch breaks that (or should break)...
<ralsina> approved confirm-before-delete
<nessita> how come CardinalFang is getting all green?
<nessita> ralsina: thanks
<ralsina> ah?
<ralsina> all what green?
<nessita> all tests pass for him
<nessita> (he said)
<ralsina> weird
 * ralsina checks
<ralsina> running the tests now. couchdb started in about 2 seconds, BTW
<CardinalFang> ralsina, nessita, I think I have that fixed.  Making tests work has been a problem.
<ralsina> CardinalFang: cool
<ralsina> I got a bunch of errors already
<CardinalFang> My kid is really grumpy, so it's hard to get started this morning.  I'll be back in a bit.  Hopefully before my 9AM standup-meeting.
<ralsina> "    from desktopcouch.application import local_files
<ralsina> " rings any bells?
<ralsina> Of course the error is "cannot import local_files" ;-)
<nessita> I got that too
<CardinalFang> (Someone in my house mixed chlorine bleach and ammonia about a day ago, and we all felt bad for a while.)
<nessita> but not in trunk...
<nessita> ouch!
<ralsina> that mix is incredibly dangerous, you know
<CardinalFang> Yes.  We all know.  Someone wasn't attentive.
<ralsina> In fact, the byproduct of that was used as a chemical weapon in WW1
 * ralsina never has ammonia at home, just in case
<CardinalFang> Indeed.  In different proportions, it tends to make explosives too.
<ralsina> yup
<ralsina> As in "that is rocket fuel" explosive.
<CardinalFang> So, a fun evening in the Miller household, all in all.
 * CardinalFang afk.
<beuno> is the canonical irc network down or is it me?
<nessita> beuno: I'm connected
<ralsina> beuno: it's you
<beuno> :/
<beuno> 07:48 -!- Irssi: warning SSL handshake failed: server closed connection
<ralsina> alecu CardinalFang dobey mandel nessita thisfred vds: standup in 11'
<mandel> ok
<thisfred> ackack
<nessita> yeah
 * ralsina forgot someone?
<alecu> me
<nessita> me
<ralsina> me
<vds> me
<nessita> CardinalFang, dobey, mandel, thisfred?
<thisfred> me
<dobey> meh
<mandel> me
<ralsina> alecu, start
<alecu> DONE: counters for (done/total) operations progress, aggregation based on threshold and timeout. Spent a lot of time chasing an issue that looks like a twisted bug.
<alecu> TODO: discuss with thisfred how to pass this info to upper layers, plan for UDFs/shares, isolate twisted issue.
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> LOVE & HATE: twisted.internet.task.Clock
 * alecu hands a big fishbowl of twisty snakes to nessita
<nessita> DONE: had some issues with syncademon that I debug a bit and reported. Worked on bug #706906 and bug #706888, landed branches for bug #692772. Had a call with cparrino to review all the strings in the control panel.
<nessita> TODO: call with i-vanka to sync up re control panel, fix strings as per cparrino review, add marketing link in the control panel (u1 support, askubuntu, tiwtter, facebook). Release u1cp and ussoc.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> LOVE: chocolate cake
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 706906 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "Token info is logged (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706906
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 706888 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Prompt for confirmation before removing a device (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706888
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692772 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Visual improvements (affects: 1) (heat: 102)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692772
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, talked to lots of people, did my canonicaladmin work, read code.
<ralsina> TODO: reviews, management stuff, someday actual coding ;-)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> vds!
<vds> DONE: second branch for #701029 proposed third ready to start
<vds> TODO: continuing with the views and keep checking that the back end does what it is supposed to do
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> thisfred: please
 * ralsina doesn't LOVE or HATE anything yet
<thisfred> DONE: messaging branch work, desktopcouch reviews, web and mobile discussions TODO: land messaging branch | discuss with alecu whatever just scrolled by BLOCKED: no
<thisfred> dobey: a vous!
<dobey> λ DONE: swap day
<dobey> λ TODO: 3rd party apis?, evaluate SRUs for maverick, lucid bugs
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> mandel
<mandel> DONE: Finished FileSystemNotificaion. Finished implementation of IPC yet got stuck in a multithreading issue (some lock in a file I cannot find.)
<mandel> TODO: Debug, debug, debug... Move to ubuntu sso on windows.
<mandel> BLOCKED: debugging, is that being blocked?
<mandel> HATE: Windows file system and kernel.
<mandel> eom?
<nessita> one comment:
<mandel> first!
<ralsina> mandel: comments first
<nessita> we would be making releases today, so if you have any pending branch let us know
<mandel> hehehe
<nessita> dobey: can you make releases for u1sp and u1client today?
<ralsina> I would like a 3-line report in private of each of you about how you are doing with your assignments, so I don't have to think too hard for team leads ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<alecu> ralsina, on it.
<dobey> i don't think there have been any changes to protocol since the last release, but probably
<ralsina> argh, what's the magical command to clean debris when I abort run-tests on a desktopcouch branch?
<dobey> unless someone committed some change that breaks the world again
<alecu> ralsina, rm -rf?
<ralsina> dobey: talking about breaking the world ;-)
<ralsina> alecu: / ? ;-)
<alecu> :-)
<ralsina> dobey: it seems your use-devtools branch was a bit... under-announced?
<nessita> dobey: I just said u1sp in the sense of "if needed"
<ralsina> dobey: please post a quick mail on our malining list when you change how others should do things mmmkay?
<dobey> ralsina: but how others should do things didn't change. "make test" and "make lint" still work exactly the same.
<nessita> dobey: chicharra guys use ./contrib/test *a lot* to run selective tests
<nessita> selectively*
<ralsina> dobey: what nessita said
<dobey> sigh
<ralsina> dobey: that's why lucio sent that email today, he was frustrated by that late last night.
<ralsina> nessita: I get errors with CardinalFang's branch too, but not at all like yours.
<nessita> ralsina: right, mine starts with test_start_migration hanging, and then the rest is all a consequent mess, I think
 * dobey thinks people should pay more attention to merge proposals if they care about changes
<nessita> is impossible to keep track of every merge proposal
<vds> ralsina, dobey https://pastebin.canonical.com/42279/
<dobey> vds: that's nightlies on lucid, right?
<vds> dobey, yep
<nessita> ivanka1: ping
<ivanka1> sorry nessita - am in meetings - maybe ping otto?
<nessita> ivanka1: sure, no problem
<dobey> lunch time
 * karni is back
<vadi2> The 'More' link  on the ubuntuone interface, in Chrome, is not doing anything upon clicking anymore.
<karni> beuno-lunch: say a user wants to sync only on WIFI. we're on Mobile. we start the app, there's a Toast 'Not syncing on Mobile'. should a file download (upload) upon being tapped (uploaded) on Mobile connection? I think 'yes' is a sensible answer. That way you can still use the app without syncing at all.
<beuno> karni, hrm
<beuno> well
<beuno> yes, but only if we say "Tap to start syncing"
<karni> beuno: you mean, we shouldn't be able to donwload a single file (not doing sync beforehand) ?
<beuno> wait, scratch what I just said
<karni> uhm
<beuno> yes, I think connectivity is for auto-sync
<karni> right
<beuno> manual sync should always happen
<karni> wait, so we should add a 'Sync' option somewhere, shouldn't we (in case sync on network type XXX is disabled)
<beuno> karni, yeah, maybe we should
<karni> beuno: perhaps a 'refresh/sync' button in the action bar in case the sync is set to manual, or is not set to perform on current nework type :) ?
<beuno> yeap, sounds good
<karni> good!
<ralsina> dobey ping
<dobey> hi
<ralsina> hi dobey
<ralsina> I have a patch from Lucio that should go in syncdaemon but he feels he is not familiar enough with the code to do a real fix, and it should be done by facundo, who is on holiday
<ralsina> but... the patch does fix something for nessita, and should not break anything (famous last words, I know)
<ralsina> https://pastebin.canonical.com/42289/
<ralsina> What do you think?
<dobey> looks ok to me.
<nessita> ralsina: it fixes a real bug that happened to hit me ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: I know it's a real bug :-)
<dobey> at least, having the "restart the upload" code cancel any current upload of that file, makes perfect sense to me
<ralsina> cool, can you merge it?
<mandel> thisfred: you ran away from #desktopcouch you evil…. hehe
<dobey> ralsina: lucio and facundo are both on holiday?
<ralsina> lucio is here, facundo is on holiday
<thisfred> mandel: oops, that was unintentional, I promise!
<mandel> thisfred: branch is done fixing the pep8 issues, here it is: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/desktopcouch/fix_pep8_from_windows/+merge/47433
<thisfred> mandel: you rock!
<rye> dobey, is there anything else I can do to get lucid-backport-work into lucid? btw -there's a long partial file fix branch proposed against your lucid-backport one for sd
<mandel> thisfred: I guesses so, but it was funny nervertheless hehe :)
<dobey> ralsina: then i guess he should propose a branch for it :)
<ralsina> but lucio says he doesn't understand the area enough for a real fix, this is a temporary one until facundo comes back
<mandel> thisfred: some of the errors where very stupid ones, like not allowing a white space infront of [… that is lame
<mandel> thisfred: need to go, if you need anything else, ping me here and I'll see it later :)
<thisfred> mandel: no, that's pep8, that's how you write python :)
<dobey> rye: i saw the proposal but haven't had time to look at it yet. lucid is in SRU freeze atm. and there are some other fixes that need to go into stable-1-2 as well
<mandel> todos: laters!
<dobey> thisfred: that's what he said. it's lame :)
<thisfred> mandel: you always break after [ or (
<thisfred> dobey: it prevents confusion. Some pep8 decisions are pretty arbitrary, but I think this one is unambiguously the right thing™
<thisfred> makes it immediately clear the statement is ongoing, even before scanning the next line
<dobey> ralsina: i don't want to merge a "temporary fix" to trunk without a proposal and linked bug; if it's worthy of going in trunk, it's worthy of a proposal. how critical/important is the bug? just one hit from nessita, or lots of users reporting it? can it just wait for facundo's return to be fixed?
<dobey> rye: do those two bugs not exist in maverick? if not, do you know when they were fixed?
<ralsina> dobey: I agree with you. I'll ask lucio to propose a branch and if he can't for whatever reason, I will.
<ralsina> But no, it can't wait until facundo comes back :-(
<ralsina> dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~lucio.torre/ubuntuone-client/add-upload-cancel/+merge/47435
<ralsina> I approved it so with your seal of approval it's in
<dobey> i think nessita should review/test it, given that she is hitting the bug
<nessita> I am doing it rightnow
<nessita> anyways, the bug is not reproducible so no I'm not able to fieldtest it
<dobey> oh
<rye> nessita, what bug?
<nessita> rye: Bug #705231
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 705231 in ubuntuone-client "ActionQueue.unqueue gives exceptions.ValueError: list.remove(x): x not in list (affects: 1) (heat: 127)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705231
<rye> nessita, hm, i had that
<nessita> rye: you did?!?!?! did you report it?
<rye> nessita, well, at that time i was in Unlink() everything mode so.. no. Checking now...
<karni> beuno: I've been working on connectivit/sync now. One question about the action bar button though. I'm no longer sure if the sync/refresh button should be there. Sync is more an app-wide operation rather than folder-level. Or at least, volume-level. I think we should either 1. let user manually sync single volume 2. let the user sync manually, but from the Dashboard options menu, for instance.
<karni> beuno: any thoughts/ideas?
<beuno> karni, I think general sync, and individual files
 * karni processes in context of the app
<karni> beuno: "general sync" :: Menu -> Sync [visible in case sync is disabled or preferred network not available]
<karni> beuno: "individual file" :: file -> context menu -> Sync
<karni> beuno: now, the thing is..
<karni> beuno: to know if a single file has been updated since the last use, we need to ask for the volume generation
 * beuno nods
<karni> beuno: so we basically initiate sync process for a single volume. I could bring that down to a single file,
<beuno> I think I'm mostly referring to downloading a specific file, rather than syncing, but it doesn't change a lot
<karni> right.. it doesn't, because we have to know the new nodeId for that file
<karni> (if it has changed)
 * beuno nods
<karni> verterok: can I request nodeState info in old-style if I use set-capabilities:generations ?
<karni> verterok: i.e. if my client sets the caps to generations (among others), can I still ask for info on a single file ?
<karni> probably that would involve setting another caps of nodeState, but I'm not sure beuno if they won't conflict
<karni> __lucio__: can you have a look at the question I asked verterok ? ↑
 * beuno does not know a lot about that part of the code
<verterok> karni: you already have the info...why do you need to do a query on a single node?
<karni> verterok: imagine I don't ;) ok, so the thing is
<karni> verterok: let's assume the user doesn't want to sync all the files
<karni> beuno: but wants to fetch one of them. if it was updated, we don't know the new nodeId
<karni> ops that was to verterok
<karni> verterok: I know this is very different from the "PC" version, but it's been like that evar hahah :)
<karni> partial sync - is not what U1 was designed for
<verterok> karni: if you don't know the node id how do you have the file? :)
<karni> verterok: bah, I meant the new contentHash, sorry
<karni> verterok: we need to know the new hash to fetch the file, don't we?
<karni> one sec.. I should have checked that before asking
<karni> getContent(volume, node, hash, null, os) yes
<karni> verterok: we need to know the hash of the file to get it. we may now the previous hash, but we don't know if it has changed since.
<karni> verterok: so the question is - can I fetch the file in AndroidU1 style, using a client that I've told to use 'generations' capability
<verterok> karni: why not use getdelta?
<karni> verterok: if I use getDelta, I'll get meta info of all the files from the volume, right?
<verterok> __lucio__: ^ I'm wrong about using getdelta instead of query
<verterok> karni: yes
<verterok> karni: just to make it simpler...but I asume you can use query with a generations-enabled client...the issue here is that query is deprecated
<__lucio__> karni, if you want to do limited access, just use the rest api
<verterok> karni: it will go away sooner or later (I hope)
<karni> verterok: aha :/
<__lucio__> if you can travel to the future
<verterok> jajaja
<karni> that's not funny ;d
<karni> you have the REST for me? ;d
<beuno> karni, we can do that
<karni> :)
<beuno> vds, ping
<verterok> karni: __lucio__ has a rent-a-time-machine shop  :p
<karni> :O
<beuno> karni, stalk vds about it
<karni> are you kidding me guys :D establishing a connection is such a PITA, and we have the rest api working ;D?
<beuno> he's been secretly working on them
<karni> hahahah
<karni> oh man
<karni> I mean, I know he has, but didn't now on what stage it is
<beuno> well
<__lucio__> karni, keep in mind that the only way we have for notifications (ie, realtime sync) is with the connectin established
<karni> anyway, verterok  - yes, that's what I need. query on a generations-enabled client... and that'll depricate, as you say
<beuno> we could prioritize based on what you need, maybe
<karni> __lucio__: yes, that's correct
<karni> __lucio__: but 6-7 seconds of setup (best case) is still long for a mobile app
<karni> setup = connection+auth+setup
<__lucio__> karni, so you plan on dropping realtime?
<karni> __lucio__: the thing is, we never assumed realtime. keeping that connection alive all the time, and the service in background, is a phone-killer
<karni> CPU/batt/etc, no way we could do that. so, instead,
<vds> beuno, pong
<karni> __lucio__: we settled for periodic sync, starting from 5 min, up to a daily sync
<__lucio__> karni, scanning each directory to find the diff is a no-no
<vds> hi karni
<karni> vds: hello! just a sec my friend :)
<__lucio__> karni, you need generations for this.
<karni> __lucio__: what do you mean. I'm using generations. the thing is,
<karni> __lucio__: we perform a down-sync at the moment of favourite items only
<karni> __lucio__: I'm not doing a local-rescan every time I sync. not at all ATM actually
<__lucio__> karni, this is all about server rescan
<karni> __lucio__: perhaps I misunderstand something?
<karni> __lucio__: ok. so, whenever I ask for delta, it does a rescan?
<__lucio__> karni, ideally, when you connect every 5 minutes or whatever, you should say "tell me all the changes since X"
<karni> __lucio__: that's what I do :)
<karni> __lucio__: and if the user is not using the app ATM, I drop the connection ASAP when I'm done syncing.
<__lucio__> karni, then i dont follow what do you want to use query for
<karni> vds: sorry to keep you waiting.
<karni> __lucio__: Imagine a user is on Mobile connection, not WIFI. and it's expensive (happens)
<__lucio__> yes
<vds> karni, np for me but I'll be EODing in 30 mins, I'll be online tomorrow all day
<karni> __lucio__: And he wants to download a single file, without pefroming full sync.
<karni> vds: ACK!
<karni> __lucio__: If the user wants 1 file
<karni> __lucio__: he needs to have it's new hash. Thus, we want this info without calling getDelta for a whole volume, which is a waste of bandwith
<karni> vds: ok, so it seems I got an ACK from the beuno for you to reveal your rest api secrets to me
<karni> vds: not sure if I'll be converting to the rest at this very moment, but this is probably the way Ubuntu One Files for Android will go
<beuno> and more importantly, to coordinate and see what would help karni the most
<karni> exactly. thank you beuno
<vds> karni, there are no real secrets :) it's just that I'm not done yet :) but sure we can talk about the api
<karni> vds: The thing is, U1 was never designed for a partial sync. And that's what I'm forcing it to do ATM :)
<__lucio__> karni, maybe i am mixing stuff because i dont think we have a "get delta" for the rest api. you would need that if you want to use the rest api.
<vds> karni, the rest apis is not going to do any sync
<karni> __lucio__: perhaps. that's what you know, but I dont :)
<karni> vds: I'd like to hear what it can do, though :)
<vds> karni, REST CRUD on all the volumes
<karni> vds: read. good. can we fetch info about a single file?
<vds> karni, yes
<karni> vds: I assume the same goes to volumes? (i.e. know the volume last generation)
<karni> __lucio__: plus, queries over https are much more lightweight than an on-going connection. I know I sometimes can sound confusing, but it's all due to the fact I'm thinking the android/mobile-way, which is quite different from the regular syncdaemon
<karni> vds: don't timeout on me friend, I soo need to know that or I won't be able to sleep hahahh
<karni> vds: can we do the same with volumes? fetch the last gen. number?
<vds> karni, yes, sorry :)
<karni> np np :)
<karni> this is great!
<karni> vds: now, the most important question hahah. what's up with the getDelta since X with the rest api :)? can we do that?
<karni> vds: i.e. if we already asked what's the last gen, can we know which files changed
<vds> karni, I have no idea what is it,
<vds> aquarius, ^^
<karni> vds: it means, if I know a volume generation is 4
<karni> vds: and the server holds generation 10
<karni> vds: if I ask for delta(4) it means, "what files have changed since generation 4?"
<beuno> if it doesn't it shouldn't be hard I think
<karni> vds: so basically, it's a list of iles
 * karni nods
<__lucio__> all the support is in the dal
<__lucio__> should be easy
<__lucio__> and it would be great to have that
<vds> karni, it's not in the original specs I guess we can add it, I'm glad to work on it, we need to check with all the others if/when we want to do it
<karni> The thing is guys, I was poking people (aquarius, beuno, other) about the rest api since some time already, because I know it would be much more lightweight and suitable for the android app.
<vds> karni, I hope to reach a good point this week and deliver REST CRUD on everything apart from share
<karni> vds: that would be sooo awesome, so swesome
<beuno> vds, karni would be a good sample developer to test these apis on *wink*
<karni> So, although the client with generations is cool, REST over http is what I've been looking forward to for quite a while :)
<karni> beuno: definitely
<vds> beuno, as I said I'll be more than happy to go ahead and spend more time on this, we need to check what the schedule says
<aquarius> karni, the problem with the rest API is that it's not suitable for notification of changes, and I don't want you to repeatedly poll the rest API. Getting notification of a changed file as soon as it happens is what the storage protocol is *for*
<ralsina> vds: I have 560MB of dev dependencies to download now. Don't worry, I'll do the review  but it may take an hour or two.
<beuno> vds, right. Just so you know, you're back with the web team for 4 weeks to so starting next week  \o/
<vds> beuno, I know that :D :D
<karni> aquarius: indeed. the thing is, the connection gets *really* slow in the evenings.
<beuno> so get some sleep this weekend!
<aquarius> karni, why?
<vds> ahahahaha :)
<karni> aquarius: so slow that I would rate the app 1/5 if I was a regular user. unusable.
<aquarius> karni, that doesn't happen on the desktop, does it?
<karni> aquarius: I'm not sure, but it's repeatable
<ralsina> E: Package 'python-canonical-payment-client' has no installation candidate
<ralsina> ... what am I missing here?
<beuno> aquarius, it does
<beuno> it's slow api servers
<karni> aquarius: you never know, I don't observe it so closely. plus
<beuno> ralsina, the PPA configured?
<aquarius> karni, and you are as sure as hell not going to provide a better service if you repeatedly poll the rest API once every ten seconds :)
<pedronis> ralsina, is not really possible to test server stuff on natty
<karni> aquarius: new connections are slowe, persisting connections don't get so affected
<ralsina> pedronis: ooook
<pedronis> ralsina, the deps are not built yet
<beuno> ralsina, want me to pick up that review for you?
<pedronis> etc etc
<ralsina> beuno: please
<karni> aquarius: definitely, but I don't plan to poll every 10 seconds ;)
<ralsina> beuno: my lucid and maverick VMs need rebuilding :-(
<aquarius> karni, and there's no way to ask the rest API "what has changed since X"...and there's not planned to be, either, because if you want that info then that's what the storage protocol is for :(
<karni> beuno: vds: __lucio__ ↑ :<
<beuno> well
 * ralsina has destroyed more ubuntu installs this month than on the last 5 years
<beuno> it could be
<beuno> this is something we need to talk about
<pedronis> aquarius, well it would not be hard to had get delta to the rest api
<karni> aquarius: ok, perhaps I should share more details
<pedronis> s/had/add
<karni> aquarius: regular connect (connect+auth+setup) takes 6-7 seconds usually
<aquarius> pedronis, I agree it's not hard technically. What concerns me is that providing that flat out encourages people to poll the rest API regularly, which is not what we want :(
<karni> aquarius: that get's over 2-3 minutes in the evenings
<__lucio__> aquarius, the only reason the protocol still survives is because its a great interface for managing versioned clients and because we need a channel to push stuff.
<__lucio__> if we have continuos updates on the phones, reason one goes away
<karni> aquarius: each volume getDelta takes another.. 1-2 minutes per volume (just the meta)
<__lucio__> if we dont need notifications, reason 2 goes away
<vds> ralsina, check if that can be traded with LP karma points ;)
<pedronis> aquarius, well long term will need to put rate limiting on the apis anyway, that's what people end up doing anyway
<aquarius> __lucio__, nah, there's another reason: the protocol is good for notifying you instantly that something has changed in a long-lived connection.
<karni> aquarius: if you have few volumes, the initial start+sync takes... 6+ _minutes_ in the evenings
<aquarius> karni, that's quite shit, I agree
<__lucio__> aquarius, yeah, thats what i mean by push
<karni> aquarius: yes, and we're not keeping that connection live on Android
<karni> aquarius: we do periodic sync
<karni> aquarius: 5 min, ..., up to daily
<aquarius> __lucio__, we do not have that in the rest API. We could do, but we'd just have to invent it from scratch, which is something that needs thinking about and planning. It's not something where we can just throw it together in two minutes :)
<karni> aquarius: thus, we drop the connection *if* the user is not using the app at the moment
<aquarius> karni, I didn't know about the api servers taking 6 minutes to connect :(
<karni> aquarius: thus, you get notifications -- as long as you're using the app or it's during the scheduled periodic sync
<__lucio__> get delta should not take 2 minutes, it does not to me, and on average we finish a delta under a second
<aquarius> beuno, is the delay on the api servers just because they're overloaded?
<aquarius> brb
<__lucio__> aquarius, unless we are broken, which is not all the time, its not 6 minutes
<aquarius> __lucio__, karni. karni, __lucio__. You disagree on this. ;-)
<karni> __lucio__: that has been tested multiple times in live environment over wifi
<__lucio__> aquarius, being on ec2 also impacts a lot. we cant do more parallel queries to speed things up because of losa issues
<__lucio__> karni, yeah, same here, and i get to also see the result of every single get delta that is done
<karni> __lucio__: my full sync takes ~30 seconds including conn+setup+auth
<karni> __lucio__: in the evenings, it takes ages.
<karni> __lucio__: how can I prove that?
<verterok> karni: what does setup+auth involves?
<karni> verterok: it's just connect(), authenticate() and setup() [set caps]
<karni> nothing else
<karni> verterok: methods from your Client (to be specific)
<verterok> karni: and that takes 30 seconds?
<karni> it's not my custom stuff where I do tons of sh.t :)
<karni> verterok: no, +sync
<karni> verterok: that takes 5-7 seconds
<karni> 6-7
<karni> connect, authenticate, setup takes 6-7 seconds. no less. never.
<karni> no wifi
<karni> *on
<karni> verterok: 30 seconds was an example of my U1 connect+sync
<karni> let me check how things run ATM
<__lucio__> right now, from nothing to working, 8 seconds
<__lucio__> anyhow
<verterok> karni: do you know/remember if we are using the "lite" version of protobuf?
<__lucio__> we know we have performance issues
<karni> verterok: I think we are
<__lucio__> and we are working to get a more stable service
<verterok> karni: k, thanks
 * karni checks the app
<karni> __lucio__: I confirm, at the moment things run smoothly
<karni> I can ping you guys when things go slow next time for me.
<karni> aquarius: beuno: I imagine it's not a one day or even one week matter, but I would definitely want at least to look into the API - one of the reason havinb query() depricating soon [thus, not being able to sync one file without syncing a whole volume's meta]
<aquarius> karni, indeed, but if we're gonna make the rest API be a complete and total replacement for the storage protocol, then we need to plan it out right, and none of that planning has happened yet. :)
<karni> aquarius: beuno: plus, we're not keeping that connection majority of the time anyway. It would have too huge impact on the battery life.
<karni> aquarius: I understand that.
<aquarius> I'm seriously thinking about how we shouls use c2dm for this sort of thing...
<karni> aquarius: Right, as we talked before.
<karni> aquarius: Even if we get notified via c2dm, connect takes 6-7 secs with current ubuntuone-java-storageprotocol implementation. (not that is bad! it's an excellend piece of great code)
<karni> Unless we would use the REST API at that stage.
<aquarius> karni, yeah, but six seconds is not that much :)
<aquarius> we could just use c2dm for notifications, never ever ever ever ever poll, and just use the rest API.
<karni> aquarius: true, unless we hit the performance issues again
<aquarius> (what happens to c2dm messages if you're switched off? are they stacked, or thrown away?
<karni> aquarius: indeed, that's what I meant
<karni> aquarius: google servers make sure it gets to the receiver of the msg
<karni> aquarius: they are aggregated
<verterok> karni: 6-7 sec to do the connect+auth is a lot...the python storageprotocol takes 2 sec to do it
<karni> verterok: the biggest part is the auth
<karni> verterok: it produces tons of GC..
<aquarius> karni, hm...c2dm to notify of a change, plus the rest api, might be a really good way to do it.
<karni> verterok: When I see like.. 12 lines of GC in the logcat, I know it's authenticate() -- that's what taking most of the time
<verterok> karni: so, lets fix it if that's the problem...2 sec is acceptable?
<karni> verterok: hell yea! :D
<karni> verterok: but, there's a little but.
<karni> verterok: what worries me is not as much those 6-7 secs, but performance issues in the evenings. atm all runs nicely
<beuno> karni, we're working on that
<beuno> we have a plan
<karni> but previous evenings the app was unusable (including yesterday)
<karni> beuno: perfect!
<beuno> and it's being executed
<beuno> so don't worry about that in the medium-term
<karni> verterok: if so ↑, then 2 secs would be great!
<karni> beuno: uhm :)
<karni> aquarius: that's how majority of the android apps run I think. it's so lightweight.
<aquarius> beuno, your thoughts on c2dm+rest? would require us implementing c2dm push in the server, plus a dependency on Google, but it'd make the client really lightweight :)
<beuno> aquarius, well, I think that's probably the way to go eventually
<beuno> and not just for this
<beuno> it will obviously not happen this cycle because of all the infrastructure needed
<karni> yup
<beuno> so we need to figure out how to deliver, and plan for that
<aquarius> beuno, yeah, that's what I think. I'm not sure that the rest API is the place to do streaming instant notifications, but I agree it's the place to get and put and manipulate files and folders
<karni> aquarius: I think c2dm+rest is the perfect solution. Not sure what's a replacement of c2dm on an iPhone though ;D
<karni> aquarius: I think apple suggest regular Push for such apps on an iPhone. Just saying.
<beuno> so
<beuno> YOGA
<beuno> bbl
<karni> Ok guys, I'll ping next time we have a slowdown (if we do, hopefully not), and it'd be great to speed up that auth on the java-storageprotocol side (maybe it's the oauth library, maybe it's android problem itself, we've been there with verterok once already.. )
<verterok> karni: FWIW, on my desktop conn+auth+setcaps takes 3.5 seconds
<karni> verterok: compare that to a 355MHz procesor ;)?
<karni> perhaps on a Snapdragon 1GHz phone, it takes less than 6 secs
<karni> aquarius: you have some fancy google phone, don't you
<karni> verterok: I'll use my friend to test tomorrow ;)
<verterok> karni: ok, I'll try to profile this thing
<karni> verterok: lovely
<aquarius> karni, I do. Nexus S.
<karni> aquarius: do you have U1F installed? (doesn't have to be the latest version)
<verterok> karni, aquarius, beuno: we should compare json vs protobuf, in case you plan to move to the rest api to get more speed json parsing can be quite expensive if you don't use the right parser
<verterok> and with that, I will go back to my stuff
<verterok> :)
<karni> verterok: thank you :) bye bye!
<aquarius> karni, I don't, because since I got this new phone you were working on a new version so I was holding off :)
<karni> aquarius: ha! then I'll keep the new version for few more days while I'm wrapping up sync and connection settings, I want it to look good for you.
<karni> aquarius: I'll use my friends desire to test :)
 * karni gets some food
<nessita> ralsina: ussoc 1.1.9 is now released, so is u1cp 0.8.0
<ralsina> nessita: yay!
<nessita> (packages already in main repo)
<nessita> bye all!
<karni> __lucio__: you around? connect()+authenticate()+setup() [set caps] took 59 now
<karni> __lucio__: seconds, that is.
<karni> aquarius: what exactly is "description: doing server rescan" ? (PC syncdaemon) what is happening at that stage? client is rescanning the server? [I'm on 10.04]
<beuno> karni, yes, 10.04 has a slow server-side rescan
<__lucio__> karni, 10 seconds for me
<beuno> 10.10 is super quicj
<beuno> *quick
<karni> __lucio__: thanks, let me recheck
<karni> beuno: aha, thanks
<__lucio__> karni, as beuno said, if you have 10.04, then forget about it, its a pain.
<karni> __lucio__: now it's fine. <10secs for sure. looks like your plan is working. if I'll notice major slowdown, I'll ping you.
<karni> __lucio__: ACK. I was just testing how fast does my PC syncdaemon connect+auth (which was fast)
<karni> __lucio__: hmm. it took 15 secs (still, not bad). it's pretty undeterministic considering different server load at any given moment. however, still slower than PC.
<karni> anyway, thanks guys. back to work.
<__lucio__> karni, what took 15 secodns?
<karni> __lucio__: conn+auth+set_caps . forget it, it's still close to 10, which you had :)
<karni> __lucio__: I'll let you know when it gets considerably slower :)
<karni> (hopefully not ^^)
<__lucio__> cool
<karni> __lucio__: thanks for your support and feedback
<__lucio__> np
<dobey> later all, out for now
<karni> bye dobey
#ubuntuone 2011-01-26
<karni> on one hand, Python beauty lies in dynamic typing, on the other hand, it's such a pain to port pieces of that to statically typed language
<kklimonda> karni: but then that's not really python's fault that it's more flexible than Java :)
<karni> kklimonda: I know. I didn't say it's 'fault of Python'
<karni> :)
<lifeless> Jython!
<lifeless> proving that python is not more flexible since 1999 (or something)
<AJenbo> videoen vare over 3 minutter så jeg skulle have set dit indlæg inden for 25 sec :)
<kklimonda> lifeless: it doesn't work on Android afair :/
<lifeless> kklimonda: thats cause android isn't Java™
<ralsina> good morning!
<alecu> nk
<alecu> I mean, hola
<alecu> hola nessita!
<nessita> hola alecu
<nessita> a quarter of Córdoba is out of electricity
<alecu> oh, ouch!
<alecu> where are you working from?
<nessita> right now, my mother and father in law's
<nessita> but they were out of power as well, until just now
<nessita> ayways, I'm here, let's do some hacking!
<alecu> catch a bus, I have some office space here!
<nessita> hehehe
<duanedesign> hello alecu nessita
<alecu> hi duane!
<alecu> nessita, I have a question regarding testing the import of modules...
<alecu> nessita, I have to test a conditional module import, but .patch will not patch things that have not been imported yet...
<nessita> alecu: shoot
<alecu> let me find an url to the code...
<nessita> alecu: right, I did that by using sys.modules, let me point you to the example
<alecu> cool
<nessita> alecu: ubuntuone/controlpanel/tests/test_utils.py
<alecu> looking, thanks!
<duanedesign> cordoba...Argentina, right?
<nessita> yeah
<nessita> alecu: I said that by heart, I'll confirm in a few minutes
<nessita> (i'm in the middle of a syncdaemn bug report)
<alecu> I trust your heart
<nessita> alecu: yeah, that file, for example: sys.modules[CONSTANTS_MODULE] = None  # force ImportError
<alecu> CardinalFang, dobey, mandel, nessita, ralsina, thisfred, vds: standup in 2'
<thisfred> yo!
<ralsina> oh, right, ack!
 * ralsina has no notes!
<alecu> hey thisfred! how are you today?
<thisfred> alecu: better
<vds> ack
<thisfred> alecu: ah, I just saw your mail to neil: I spoke to him yesterday
<alecu> thisfred, oh, you did?
<alecu> :P
<thisfred> alecu: the progress bar API is unlikely to land before alpha 2
<alecu> ouch
<thisfred> which may mean we won't have it in time for natty at all
<thisfred> alecu: I already spoke with ralsina about it briefly and meant to discuss it with you too
<thisfred> alecu: the best idea seems to build all the infrastructure anyway
<thisfred> so when it does land, we only have have to hook up the new api calls
<alecu> thisfred, should I send another email to neil saying "sorry!"
<nessita> me
<thisfred> alecu: I'll reply, it's no big deal, my communication fail
<alecu> thisfred, no problem, I already replied with a "sorry" :-)
<alecu> me
<ralsina> me
<mandel> n
<CardinalFang> me
<mandel> me
 * ralsina looks fordobey's homephone number
<dobey> me
<ralsina> hi dobey :-)
<ralsina> vds ping?
<vds> me
<ralsina> thisfred, say me
<thisfred> me
<thisfred> sry was typing a mail
<ralsina> cool, nessita start
<ralsina> hha
<nessita> DONE: packaging of u1cp, ussoc, landed string tweaks and added support and
<nessita> follow us buttons, several chats with tons of people, reported chicharra bugs
<nessita> TODO: start with shares subscription functionaility
<nessita> BLOCKED: power outages all over Córdoba
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<alecu> thisfred, even if this lands after alpha2 we should be able to track their branches to make sure we talk to that api by alpha 3, even if it's not working
<alecu> DONE: found bug in twisted, submitted patch: http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/ticket/4823 Also found a (slow....) workaround for us in the branch up for review: lp:~alecu/ubuntuone-client/aggregate-file-events
<alecu> TODO: work on new udf/shares events
<mandel> CardinalFang: you or me?
<ralsina> me, but alecu is not finished? ;-)
<alecu> I am!
<ralsina> ok, then me
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, team leads call, did my canonicaladmin work, read code.
<ralsina> TODO: reviews, management stuff, someday actual coding ;-)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> LOVE: rain
<ralsina> HATES: heat
<ralsina> CardinalFang!
<CardinalFang> DONE: Landed fix for #705448.  Prematurely proposed another branch for merging.  (Sorry.)  Worked on tests.  Looked over upstream changes to Subsonic client.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Fix tests and land fix for #706939.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Can't get mocker.replace() to work.  Harrassing niemeyer.
<CardinalFang> mandel, please.
<mandel> DONE:Fixed multithreading bug in my branch which lead to a bug of tritcask on windows in which you get a exceptions.IOError: [Errno 0] Error when trying to write to the file. Seek on python 2.x is buggy on windows, hurray! Made a branch to fix it.
<mandel> TODO: Fix the above, help to set up env for people in chicarra for windows testing. Need to talk with alecu about pyflakes error. Try to get all tests pass on windows
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> HATE: dog throwing up on the sofa
<mandel> dobey, please
<dobey> λ DONE: rbox plug-in nightlies fixes, ubuntuone-client release, triage
<dobey> λ TODO: 3rd party apis?, evaluate SRUs for maverick, lucid bugs
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<thisfred> DONE: mostly  out with a cold | talked to Neil Patel about progress bar api ETA TODO: finish messaging, build progress infrastructure in the aggregator (even if the PB API is not there yet) BLOCKED: sinuses
<dobey> vds: you're up
<vds> DONE: second branch for #701029 landed third will be proposed after running tests
<vds> TODO: again and again...continuing with the views and keep checking that the back end does what it is supposed to do
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> thisfred: please
<dobey> thisfred was impatient
<ralsina> So, that's everyone.Comments?
<ralsina> vds: I don't know if you saw it , but sorry but I can't review your branch. beuno said he would take a look.
<vds> ralsina, yup, no problem, the branch landed
<ralsina> I have only natty nowadays and server+natty = fail it seems
<ralsina> vds: cool.
<ralsina> eom?
<nessita> everyone: please use the word 'bug' when referencing a bug # so the bot can show the link here (#123456 is not enough for it)
<ralsina> If anyone needs reviews, please tell me
<alecu> ralsina, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/aggregate-file-events/+merge/47492
<alecu> mandel, pyflakes!
<ralsina> alecu: looking!
<nessita> nothing more on my end
<alecu> ralsina, I'm adding a note on how to test it.
<mandel> alecu: so, I  fixed the issues you mentioned except some that I have not clue of how to do properly, I was wondering if you could take a look
<ralsina> one last thing: congrats on the release, it seems to be working well for everyone trying it :-)
<mandel> alecu: maybe you know how to get around it
<nessita> ralsina: yey!
<alecu> mandel, I'll give it a look in 5'
<ralsina> eom!
 * ralsina points in the direction of the salt mines and waves dismissively
<mandel> alecu: thx
<alecu> ralsina, comment added to the proposal
<ralsina> alecu: cool
 * thisfred whistles hi-ho hi-ho, it's off to work we go
<alecu> thisfred, I can sure use your review on that branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/aggregate-file-events/+merge/47492
<thisfred> alecu: I'm on it!
<mandel> ralsina: if you have time for a quick review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/desktopcouch/fix_pep8_from_windows/+merge/47433
<mandel> vds: youcan do that one too if you want ^
<nessita> CardinalFang: how's the desktpocouch deadlock fic going?
<vds> mandel, sure
<mandel> vds: thx!
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<mandel> ralsina: I thin vds was faster :)
<ralsina> mandel: approved. Didn't actually run pep8 on it, but I am trusting you did ;-)
<CardinalFang> nessita, I'm trapped in tests.  migration, u1 pairing, both use functions that try to connect to a couchdb after using DBus to discover the port.  I hope to have it fixed before half this day is over.
<mandel> ralsina: but this one will also be very welcome: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix_tritcask_windows/+merge/47532
<ralsina> this is one of those branches where I have to test it on windows?
<thisfred> In meaningless news: it's day 15000 of most computer clocks today
<ralsina> vds: ddon't worry with mandel's branch, it's approved already :-)
<CardinalFang> thisfred, base ten?  P'shaw.
<vds> ralsina, ok
<mandel> ralsina: mmm yes, and no, you should but it cannot be done since the code in trunk cannot run the tests on windows
<ralsina> mandel: so it's a branch to fix a bug on windows that can't be testd on windows. Tricky!
<mandel> ralsina: I've ask also in #chicharra for a review
<ralsina> mandel: I suppose I could test that it doesn't break on Linux at least
<thisfred> CardinalFang: well, days themselves are a pretty meaningless measure, so base 10 or base 2 does not make a whole lot of difference ;)
<mandel> ralsina: yes, otherwhise you will have lots of extra code to look at too
<ralsina> mandel: the patch sure seems harmless anyway
<mandel> ralsina: all my back doors look like that :)
<ralsina> mandel: ok, on Linux that should be a noop, so I'm approving
<ralsina> why SEEK_END and not SEEK_CUR?
 * ralsina lacks a bit of context on that file
<alecu> mandel, perhaps the code at ubuntuone/platform/__init__.py will be of use?
<alecu> mandel, a comment in that file: "very hackish way to avoid "import *" to satisfy pyflakes"
<mandel> alecu: I have tried that and it bring and interesting problem, if you do that, then u1trial will not be able to load the tests, so not only you have to do that, but youalso have to write code that looks under tests/platform to add the test to the module
<mandel> alecu: it would be very ugly, right?
<alecu> mandel, yup
<mandel> alecu: so, the issue here is that I do not want to write some horrible code to avoid a pyflake error on the tests
<alecu> mandel, agree
<ralsina> mandel: ^
<mandel> ralsina: the answer is that we append to the end, probably SEEK_CUR would wok too
<ralsina> I asked because if on Linux we were not doing a seek, then the behaviour may have changed
<ralsina> And because I have no idea about what that code is supposed to do ;-)
<alecu> nessita, do you have any idea why are we using pyflakes on ubuntuone-client and not pylint?
<mandel> ralsina: the file was open on append mode, that is why CUR and END should both work, right?
<ralsina> mandel: in an ideal world yes. But in that world you would not have to do the seek ;-) I just approved it anyway.
<nessita> alecu: I think is because there are too many pylint errors, which from my POV we should fix instead of hide
<nessita> alecu: but I think that dobey knows more accurate info
<mandel> ralsina: yes.. in and ideal world we would not have to deal with windows ;)
<alecu> nessita, now we have pyflakes failing on weird imports and no way to silence it.
<dobey> alecu: we switched a long time ago due to weird issues in pylint, and haven't switched back. there are some other issues with pylint now that we can't solve easily though.
<nessita> alecu: yeah, I don't know how to silence pyflakes either. dobey, can you give alecu and mandel a hand, please?
<dobey> pyflakes doesn't have disable comments like pylint does
<nessita> dobey: which issues, on u1client? (I would like to help fixing them)
<dobey> what warnings are from pyflakes that you can't fix?
<nessita> I know in u1sp we have the thing you emailed to the list
<mandel> alecu, nessita: I though that using pylint comments work, but I failed miserably
<dobey> nessita: well, the same issues as storage protocol. dealing with the metaclass issues
<mandel> dobey: this merge proposal: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix_runner/+merge/46275
<nessita> dobey: which class introduces the same issue in the client?
<dobey> nessita: twisted does, for one
<mandel> dobey: if you do make check you will see the warnings we want to remove
<dobey> nessita: and i would presume that it has the same issues from protobuf as well, given it's using storage-protocol
<nessita> dobey: right, we could ignore the whole storageprotocol dir for that case
<dobey> nessita: if you want to try to fix some issues, you can just run u1lint without setting USE_PYFLAKES=true, in the client
<nessita> dobey: I'll give it a quick try
<nessita> alecu: ^
<dobey> nessita: there is no storageprotocol dir in client. but syncdaemon imports from storageprotocol
<thisfred> alecu: approved, with two questions that are not really related to this branch.
<alecu> dobey, isn't that the same as "make lint"?
<dobey> alecu: no, 'make lint' does USE_PYFLAKES="true" to make u1lint use pyflakes instead of pylint
<alecu> dobey, ack. nessita: then using that is for making u1-client use pylint, not for fixing mandel's bug with pyflakes
<mandel> alecu: if you use u1lint on ubuntuone-client you could go bananas, there are waaay to many warnings
<alecu> and dobey, nessita: "<mandel> the issue here is that I do not want to write some horrible code to avoid a pyflake error on the tests". And I agree
<nessita> alecu: if we switch to pylint mandel can disable whatever he needs
<dobey> what horrible code?
<nessita> alecu: what's the problem in particular?
<alecu> nessita, I agree we should switch to pylint as a medium term plan.
<alecu> but what we need right now is a way of disabling files from being processed by pyflakes.
<mandel> dobey: similar to the code that was added to ubuntuone/platform/__init.py with the extra work of loading the tests and not only the code from the module, if you do not do that u1trial will fail to load the tests
<alecu> nessita, dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix_runner/+merge/46275
<alecu> tests/platform/__init__.py
<ralsina> alecu: had a problem with the aggregate-file-events branch
<mandel> and using something similar to  ubuntuone/platform/__init.py will create issues with u1trial
<alecu> ralsina, tell me.
<ralsina> Got a bunch of these: Traceback (most recent call last):
<ralsina>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/logging/handlers.py", line 77, in emit
<ralsina>     if self.shouldRollover(record):
<ralsina>   File "/home/ralsina/canonical/ubuntuone/alecu/ubuntuone/logger.py", line 101, in shouldRollover
<ralsina>     msg = "%s\n" % self.format(record)
<ralsina>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/logging/__init__.py", line 719, in format
<ralsina>     return fmt.format(record)
<ralsina>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/logging/__init__.py", line 464, in format
<ralsina>     record.message = record.getMessage()
<ralsina>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/logging/__init__.py", line 328, in getMessage
<ralsina>     msg = msg % self.args
<dobey> mandel: so add tests/platform/__init__.py to the ignore list in pylintrc
<ralsina> TypeError: float argument required, not unicode
<ralsina> Logged from file sync.py, line 274
<ralsina> https://pastebin.canonical.com/42354O/
<ralsina> Oops :-(
<nessita> dobey: u1lint on a random file (ubuntuone/syncdaemon/action_queue.py) will not end
<alecu> thisfred, thanks for the review, I'm replying to the threading ideas.
<dobey> nessita: huh?
<mandel> dobey: ok, if that is the best thing to do, I'll go for it
<ralsina> sorry about the text wall, channel
<nessita> dobey: yeah, is running using 100% cpu and does not finish
<dobey> nessita: u1lint has no arguments. it lints everything in the tree
<nessita> dobey: argh!
<mandel> dobey: I was hoping for some very smart answer instead ;)
<nessita> dobey: ok, I'll use pylint then
<dobey> ralsina: also that pastebin is 404
<ralsina> https://pastebin.canonical.com/42354/
 * ralsina is having a bad keyboard day
<ralsina> alecu: ^
<dobey> ah
 * dobey uploads the ftbfs fix for u1client
<dobey> stupid gir file
<ralsina> alecu: other than that, the notifications popup nicely
<alecu> ralsina, nice!
<alecu> ralsina, do you have that same issue on trunk?
<ralsina> alecu: haven't tried this on trunk. Let me do it.
<alecu> doh
<alecu> ralsina, no, it's my branch....
<alecu> let me check.
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<gord> hey, the Share this folder button doesn't seem to work in firefox 4 beta 9 (what we have in natty), just thought i'd mention it - works okay when i press in chromium
<nessita> gord: yes, we're having some issues on FF4
<alecu> ralsina, hmm... I don't recall touching anything of that in my branch...
<alecu> ralsina, it seems unrelated to my branch. Would you mind trying it on trunk?
<ralsina> alecu: np, I'll check it now
<gord> nessita, ahh okay then, if we already know then no worries
<nessita> dobey: ok, after a quick try, we should disable (only for u1client), E1101 an E1103, and the rest are pretty much valid complaints from pylint
<nessita> anyways, this doesn't help mandel in the immediate term
<nessita> mandel: what are the errors you're having right now?
<ralsina> alecu: yup, same error on trunk
<nessita> ralsina: file a bug report and assign to ubuntuone-foundations+
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<nessita> I think is just ubuntuone-foundations
<ralsina> alecu: approved
<ralsina> nessita: and it's a bug on what? syncdaemon?
<alecu> ralsina, thanks!
<nessita> ralsina: ubuntuone-client project
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<nessita> mandel: you have trialing spaces on platform/__init__.py
<dobey> yeah running pep8 on u1client is scary
<nessita> alecu: the fix for that seems simple, and clean, from my POV, let me show you
<alecu> nessita, the fix for mandel's issue?
<nessita> yeah, one sec, running make lint now
<nessita> hey didrocks and evilt twin brother didrocks1!
<didrocks1> hey nessita :)
<nessita> mandel, alecu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/558582/
<nessita> we can even make that a nice function, to avoid code dup
<didrocks1> nessita: btw, are all the credential dbus interface in natty now? (I should miss a package IMHO)
<nessita> didrocks1: they are, yes. I haven't add the fix to support the window_id yet, but they are
<nessita> didrocks1: for the u1.credentials one you need ubuntuone-client package installed
<didrocks1> nessita: weird, I have the latest version and d-feet just show me com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon*
<nessita> didrocks1: well yes, those services are not running all the time, like syncdaemon is
<nessita> you have to 'start' them using dbus activation
<nessita> wanna an example?
<nessita> didrocks1: let me link you to an example
<alecu> mandel, if you fix it like nessita says, let me know so I can review.
<nessita> alecu: I know is not optimun, but is simple and can make us move forwards
<nessita> didrocks1: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/view/head:/ubuntuone/platform/linux/dbus_interface.py#L1919
<nessita> didrocks1: that comment is old, so '# call ubuntu sso' should read '#call ubuntuone credentials'
 * nessita will fix
<nessita> ok, I need to do some real hacking now for adding subcription to shares. I'll be away from IRC for a while
<didrocks1> nessita: oh excellent, I was thinking the dbus service was already running, thanks :)
<nessita> prego!
<didrocks1> nessita: ok, I have all what I need, then, thanks ! :)
<hv> is there a plan to offer VPS (openvz or xen) in ubuntuone ?
<beuno> hv, not really, no
<hv> I see
<CardinalFang> hv, maybe we don't understand.  VPS in Ubuntu One?  What do you mean?
<hv> Currently there is the storage plan, I thought application hosting might be coming in the future. probably not.
<hv> afterall, many of us ubuntu users might know a hint of [web-] programming. so it wasn't that stupid to expect.
<CardinalFang> Er, like holding and running virulal machines?  We have no plans for that.  Ubuntu One isn't aimed at programmers at all, but at the grandfathers and daughters of people likely to be programmers.  :)
<hv> hmm, fair enough.
<hv> should have asked in launchpad ...
<CardinalFang> hv, perhaps #ubuntu-cloud ?
<dobey> sigh, need to fix my server i guess
<mandel> alecu: nessitas code works, but I feel like we are playing the system… should we be doing this things just to avoid complains from pyflakes?
<alecu> mandel, I don't like it either, but it sounds reasonable for the time being. We should really convince ralsina to let us fix all pylint warnings in order to be able to drop pyflakes
<alecu> mandel, but not right now
<mandel> alecu: indeed not now
<ralsina> do I need convincing? N, what we need is 2 more weeks in january ;-)
<mandel> alecu: I'm uploaded the branch, will ping when done
<mandel> ralsina: and Feb :)
<karni> hi guys
<mandel> alecu: feel fre to take a look at that pyflake branch :)
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<alecu> mandel, ack
<alecu> vds, would you mind reviewing this, and testing on lucid to see if it solves that bug? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/disable-zg-on-lucid/+merge/47549
<alecu> nessita, the code to test module import was very useful, thanks!
<nessita> alecu: prego!
<alecu> nessita, in that branch I added a "patch_module" method, that we may move to a utils place somewhere.
<nessita> very nice!
<vds> alecu, I'll need some help to test it
<alecu> vds, just run the tests and then start syncdaemon on lucid.
<alecu> vds, it should just not show the error that you found today.
<alecu> vds, please let me know if you need any more help with that. thanks!
<vds> alecu, sure
<alecu> mandel, pyflakes seems to be happy now
<alecu> mandel, I'm running all the tests right now, I'll approve in a few minutes
<mandel> alecu: superb, thx
<mandel> alecu: that would be the first windows code landing, form there more is to come with green lights on the tests :)
<alecu> cool!
<CardinalFang> mandel, high-five!
<mandel> CardinalFang: :)
<alecu> thisfred, I'm about to start on the backend code for new UDFs/shares... any ideas on how we should define the interfaces for that?
<alecu> thisfred, I'm mostly interested on which classes/methods your code will provide for that...
<thisfred> alecu, right, it's very similar to how the notifications work.
<thisfred> except one has to provide callbacks
<thisfred> alecu: method signature for now looks like this:
<thisfred>     def show_message(self, subtype, sender, body, callback, message_time=None):
<thisfred> but I'm unhappy about the subtype, which is very Ubuntu specific, and will be the same for all our messages, I assume, so I may factor that out into the __init__ of the specific implementation
<alecu> thisfred, ok about subtype. sender is the person sending the share, right?
<thisfred> yep
<alecu> body... is the line of text on the menu
<alecu> and callback?
<thisfred> body will be the message, and time is the time it was sent
<thisfred> callback will be whatever happens if you click on the message
<thisfred> i.e. open u1controlpanel to the right tab
<alecu> thisfred, nice!
<thisfred> message time will be what causes "1m" "2h" etc. to show in the menu
<alecu> right
<alecu> thisfred, in the messaging menu mockups I see that there's an app icon and contact photos as well... do you know if that is implemented at all?
<alecu> thisfred, also, is there a limit on the amount of lines we add to that menu?
<thisfred> AFAIK, no limits. I'm not sure about sender icons/avatars, app icons work in maverick already
<thisfred> I think they are discovered through the .desktop file
<alecu> nice
<thisfred> I'm still thinking a little bit about what to set up when: The application line is supposed to be there always, even when 0 messages are there
<alecu> thisfred, has that method landed already, or is it part of "dammit-janet" ?
<thisfred> so we can't do that in show_message obviously
<karni> bbiab
<thisfred> it's in there, which is nearing completion
<alecu> nice
<alecu> thisfred, we might be able to do it on startup. Just add a method to put the u1 icon and I'll make sure it gets called when the listener is created.
<alecu> thisfred, also, what about cleanup? I might be able to set up something to be called when the twisted reactor is turned off.
<thisfred> alecu: AFAIK for the messaging menu you don't remove stuff even when the app shuts down
<thisfred> clicking the message should just open the application again
<alecu> thisfred, oh, right.
<alecu> thisfred, and how are we supposed to remove the "new shares" icons when they are clicked or when they are shown in the control panel?
<thisfred> so we actually need to register the application only once
<thisfred> not 100% sure, I think they actually remove themselves when clicked, and I don't think they persist across sessions
<alecu> thisfred, right. But (ideally) we need some way to remove them all at once when one of them is clicked
<thisfred> but maybe this needs to happen as part of the callback, I'll investigate that
<alecu> thisfred, because we show them all together in the control panel...
<thisfred> right
<alecu> thisfred, right, making that part of the event handler makes sense
<thisfred> I'll look into that
<DanRabbit> clarita: ping
<alecu> mandel, approved
<alecu> mandel, good luck finding another reviewer :-)
 * alecu goes to have some lunch!
<ralsina> guys I am not feeling very well (stomach pain) so while I will stay here, I may not be paying much attention :-(
<RoDiMuS-X> how do I delete files from my ubuntu one account?
<ralsina> mandel: your pressure was successful ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: hurray! thx :)
<dobey> RoDiMuS-X: delete the file on your computer
<RoDiMuS-X> i figured it out, just stopped syncing the folder
<kees> is this the best place for questions about Ubuntu One Mobile (specifically music streaming)?
<karni> kees: here it is
<kees> I just got an HTC G2, and installed Ubuntu One Music, but nothing seems to work. after I log in to the browser, it wants me to pick my phone, but the HTC G2 is not available, and that's basically it.
<beuno> kees, you may not have the mobile plan, let me check
<beuno> kees, also, it doesn't matter what phone you pick
<kees> beuno: ah-ha. I wasn't sure if that was included.
<beuno> kees, it is now
<beuno> you're ready to go
<beuno> everything should work
 * kees re-logs in...
<kees> beuno: \o/
 * beuno dances
<kees> beuno: so, can I log out of Ubuntu SSO in the browser and remain logged in to Ubuntu One Music? (I assume so, if it follows the LP API stuff)
<beuno> kees, yes, it stores the credentials to access music locally
<beuno> (which is separate from accessing everything else)
<kees> okay, cool. I thought so, but just wanted to double-check :)
 * kees streams music! rock.
<beuno> kees, let me know if you get any hiccups
<kees> beuno: cool; I will. I need to haul a bunch of mp3s into the cloud now. I just have a few from the Music Store so far. :)
<beuno> kees, you have an android phone?
<beuno> if you do, I have secret features for you  :)
<beuno> (everyone else close there eyes)
<kees> beuno: yeah, HTC. T-Mobile calls it the "G2", but I can't figure out if it's the Vision, Dream, or something else
<beuno> ah, right, you said G2
<dobey> kees: google search seems to suggest dream
<kees> dobey: yeah, though the G2 rooting app calls it vision, IIRC.
<dobey> hmm
<kees> oh! will I be able to see music that has been shared to me in U1?
<beuno> kees, no, we explicitly leave out shares to avoid things getting out of control
<kees> haha
<beuno> but everything else is in
 * kees nods
<kees> oh, urm. "Error playing ... MediaPlayer error: -131 (0) (Exception)"
<beuno> that's not nice
<beuno> is this an mp3?
<kees> oh! no. it was playing for about 5 minutes and died. it was oga. sorry, that's still not all the way done.
<beuno> aha
<beuno> kees, still, it's interesting to see the logs for that
<beuno> could you install alogcat and send them to me?
<kees> beuno: sure, one sec
<beuno> well, install, reproduce, send
<beuno> thanks
<kees> insane idea: sync photos and videos from phone to U1
<karni> kees: not insane, we're working on it
<kees> \o/
<karni> kees: :)
<karni> kees: in the mean time, you can google AndroidU1 if you haven't seen it before. the new version is/will be much better than that.
<karni> beuno: I had to rest a little from the syncdaemon stuff, so I'm working on publishing ATM.
<beuno> karni, awesome.
<karni> vds: nessita: are there any docs on the publishing API apart from the syncdaemon/action_queue.py ?
<nessita> karni: not that I know of :-/
<karni> nessita: ack
<karni> maybe you guys can tell me if -- dict(is_public=bool(self.is_public)) -- means that the value of 'is_public' key is something sort of 'True' and 'False', am I right?
<beuno> karni, right
<karni> beuno: thanks :)
<nessita> karni: not sure if you're talking dbus here, but if you are, True is 'True' and False is ´
<nessita> ''
<karni> nessita: no, just an http request, but thanks!
<nessita> karni: ok. Anyway, take into account that bool('False') is True
<karni> nessita: will remember that :)
<karni> nessita: oh, that's Python you mean? good, that's important.
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> karni: i don't remember if it's 1/0 or True/False
<nessita> karni: ah! you're doing java, right
<karni> dobey: right.. that's exactly what I'm wondering
<karni> nessita: uhm :)
<dobey> karni: but if you're looking at the code it should be obvious what it does
<karni> dobey: dict(is_public=bool(self.is_public)) -- bool(sth_here) as a value to 'is_public' key. not that obvious either from C/C++ nor Java perspective ;)
<karni> dobey: but I do know Python has 'True' and 'False'
<karni> however, bool('False') is True (like nessita said) is something I'm happy to know.
<dobey> hmm, oh, yeah, that is a bit confusing i guess
<karni> anyway, Python is reeeeally cool. it's definitely my next language.
<ralsina> karni: 'False' isTrue because non-empty strings (and lists,and other  stuff) are True.
<karni> ralsina: definitely makes sense, yes :)
<karni> ralsina: like any non-zero value in C/C++
<ralsina> But I can see how it can be a surprise :-)
<karni> Java is pretty stupid here ;) (can't say if !5 is true)
<karni> ralsina: yup
<ralsina> karni: pretty much, yeah. except things like True=0 can really mess up your day ;-)
<dobey> karni: so because str(bool(1)) gives you "True", it's foo=True when the urlencode() happens
<karni> ralsina: hahaha right
<karni> dobey: great
<dobey> ralsina: /bin/true && echo $?
<ralsina> dobey: nope,you can actually changethe meaningof True and False in python, in a way.
<karni> #define TRUE FALSE // C/C++ ;)
<ralsina> karni: like that,but even more messed up :-)
<ralsina> karni:  because the non-bool stuff will work right, most ofthe time. Only when you use boolean literals your program gets confusing :-)
<ralsina> karni: but that's just a personal gripe with python, you willnot run into it ever
<karni> ralsina: right. :)
<ralsina> at least I hope so ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: yes, i know, you can do it in any language, really.
<ralsina> dobey: well... not Java, I think.
<ralsina> But then again, in java Boolean("true") is true and Boolean("false") is false so what can I say
<kees> alright, next up... how do I force U1 to notice file I've added to my ~/Ubuntu One/ directory?
<kees> u1sdtool -q  u1sdtool -c   doesn't seem to help
<ralsina> kees: it should do it automatically
<kees> ah, nm, seems to be going now. weird. maybe I'm misunderstanding something in u1sdtool -s's output, but it looks idle
<kees> or rather, looked
<ralsina> kees: check the logs.It may take a while to start uploading if you added many files at once
<kees> ralsina: yeah, that's likely it.
<ralsina> Unless you have the latest version, metadata takes a while.The good news are, lastest versions areabout 100x faster at that :-)
<kees> cool!
<kees> ralsina: what in u1sdtool -s would show that?
<ralsina> kees: let me check
<kees> ralsina: e.g. I see "description: processing queues" but --current-transfers shows 0
<kees> I figure there must be something I should be checking besides -s and --current-transfers
<ralsina> kees: not really
<ralsina> kees: at least I don't think you can *see* when it's stuckwith the metadata
<ralsina> kees: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<kees> ralsina: okay, that explains my confusion, then. I'm running natty
<ralsina> ok, we did a *great* release for natty yesterday ;-)
<kees> I'm on 1.5.2-0ubuntu1
<kees> I'll update :)
<ralsina> Latest is 1.5.3
<ralsina> also check the cool new control panel
<dobey> cheers all
 * nessita -> eods
<karni> I must have just generated a ridiculous oops, don't read it :D !
 * karni laughs
<karni> CardinalFang: You ever included a jar into android project and encounter NoSuchMethodException?  java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: org.apache.commons.codec.binary.Base64.encodeBase64URLSafeString
<karni> I can definitely see it's there.. Hmm. I'll try ant, maybe eclipse is playing with me.
<CardinalFang> karni, Hrm.  Is the signature the same?  Watch the log on installation, too.
<karni> CardinalFang: Yes, it compiles and builds nicely.. I'll watch the log carefully.
<karni> CardinalFang: right, I/dalvikvm( 4909): DexOpt: not resolving ambiguous class 'Lorg/apache/commons/codec/binary/Base64;' -- looks like a conflict.
<CardinalFang> Mmm.  karni, I think I remember reading something about something like this.
<CardinalFang> karni, I don't know what, though.  Sorry.
<karni> CardinalFang: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2047706/apache-commons-codec-with-android-could-not-find-method
<karni> CardinalFang: np, solved :)
<karni> CardinalFang: thanks for heads up
<CardinalFang> karni, Yep, that was it.  Hah.
<CardinalFang> Okay, Zzz now.
<karni> :)
<CardinalFang> thisfred, if you're still on for a bit, please run my proposed d-c branch to see if tests work for you.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: sure thang, beats banging my head against lib indicate
<CardinalFang> Ick.
<CardinalFang> Okay, AFK, at least for 30 minutes.  Checking back after that.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: when you're back, branch approval from me
<thisfred> and with that I'm going to EOD medicinally
<karni> beuno: could you feed me back with OOPS-ID-1852appserverZBeEcGbfddAecEbdBbbJJCeFFaJDbGcDA212973 ?
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<CardinalFang> thisfred, yay!
<karni> Anyone with OOPS access :) ?
<karni> ah, found the problem
<arch_is_awesome> Hey, anyone know how to upload from url?
<karni> arch_is_awesome: you can't. but you certainly ca: cd ~/Ubuntu\ One && wget url_here
<karni> :D
<karni> *can
<karni> arch_is_awesome: there's no possibility to upload a file directly from a url, afaik
<arch_is_awesome> My internet is super duper slow
<karni> arch_is_awesome: I see
<arch_is_awesome> I have a web server
<arch_is_awesome> Which has fast internet
<arch_is_awesome> (Slicehost)
<arch_is_awesome> so... any way to speed up a 200 mb upload?
<karni> HTTP/1.1 200 OK {"is_public":false,"public_url":null} -- I'm doing something wrong..
<karni> arch_is_awesome: no idea, sorry
<arch_is_awesome> does lynx do uploads?
<karni> arch_is_awesome: not sure what you are asking. does a webbrowser do uploads?
<arch_is_awesome> Like could I install lynx on my server, do a wget then upload through lynx?
<karni> arch_is_awesome: if you have shell on your cerver, that should be possible. just log in first and try to upload a small .txt file to ubuntu. if it works, go for it.
<karni> arch_is_awesome: by 'if it works' I mean, if you manage with the UI in text based lynx
<arch_is_awesome> ubuntu one seems to hate text-based browsers
<karni> arch_is_awesome: haven't checked, but that's possible :(
<karni> __lucio__: Chipaca: hey guys. as authors of action_queue.py, could you tell me please how should the publish http request look like? https://one.ubuntu.com/files/api/set_public/[base64 encoded volumeId]:[base64 encoded nodeId]?is_public=True ?
<karni> __lucio__: Chipaca: I'm asking, because I'm getting HTTP/1.1 200 OK {"is_public":false,"public_url":null} whatever I try
<karni> __lucio__: Chipaca: btw sorry don't look at the url. is_public='True' is a POST pair, not a GET pair. just asking whether it should be 'True' or 'true' or something else
#ubuntuone 2011-01-27
<__lucio__> karni,         data = dict(is_public=bool(self.is_public))
<__lucio__>         pdata = urlencode(data)
<__lucio__> In [4]: urlencode(dict(is_public=True))
<__lucio__> Out[4]: 'is_public=True'
<karni> __lucio__: is_public=True is a POST pair (pdata in Request(url, pdata, headers) ), correct?
<karni> __lucio__: thanks
<__lucio__> karni, whats a post pair?
<karni> __lucio__: mhmm.. "data should be a buffer in the standard application/x-www-form-urlencoded format"
<__lucio__> karni, yes, thats a dict gone thru urlencode in python
<karni> similarly to query string ?is_public=True but POST-style ;)
<karni> __lucio__: right. so I think it's just an HttpParam in Java. (I don't expect your ACK, but you may know that nevertheless)
<__lucio__> dont know enough java for that
<karni> __lucio__: that's what I do http://paste.ubuntu.com/558782/ . looks like I'll have to poke around for a little longer
<__lucio__> karni, i would need to read the docs. the post data is just data, a string of data, like when you put a file or something. it just has some formatting to represent the arguments
<karni> __lucio__: I see. I handle it, sooner or later ;)
<karni> *'ll
<__lucio__> good luck
<karni> thanks
<karni> __lucio__: I think I've got it :)
<karni> I was using a wrong method :x Shame on me.
<karni> __lucio__: works like a charm :)
<karni> beuno: I won't be implementing any visible indication of 'file is published' status, as I don't know what will the design team come up with for that matter (I should probably ping them about that). It will be, however, visible from the Context Menu (either Publish or Unpublish will be visible). I imagine a small earth icon or particular list item background would be a good indication.
<karni> Crap.. I never know if I didn't write too much. Have to make my irssi auto-split messages.
<beuno> karni, sure, anything is fine
<beuno> I'm talking to the design team, so don't worry, we'll have something soon
<karni> beuno: I'll do the menus tomorrow. ATM the link lands in the clipboard and a Toast notification pops up.
<karni> beuno: cool
<karni> public link, that is
<beuno> awesome
<karni> take care beuno, till tomorrow [Thursday]
 * karni eods
<karni> bye for now! o/
<beuno> night karni
<karni> canonical.com is down ! :O
<karni> webpage is back online.
<duanedesign> morning all
<ralsina> Good morning!
<karni> morning ralsina
<karni> hi duanedesign
<ralsina> karni,you slacker, you were away from the channel for 7 whole hous last night ;-)
<karni> ralsina: I'm away ATM, but I'm not! magic ;)
<karni> ralsina: I slept 3.5 hours o_O
<ralsina> karni: hahaha
 * karni went not-away
<ralsina> Anyone want to see a video of an app that may be cool in the future? http://is.gd/5Lj5sr
<karni> my sleeping schedule has been seriously messed up for last 2 weeks, college got pretty loaded
<karni> ralsina: some sort of e-book reader?
<ralsina> karni: more of a manager, but it's becoming a reader too
<karni> ralsina: looks nice
<ralsina> karni: but it makes no sense to add a PDF reader to it or anything like that
<karni> it's got an option to convert to epub, pdf and mobi. cool
<ralsina> karni: thanks. I want to make it use u1, but since I am hacking on it at night it may take a while :-)
<ralsina> karni: oh,well, that's cheating. It just downloads the other format ;-)
<karni> ralsina: your work? cool!
<karni> heehhe
<ralsina> lossless conversion :-D
<karni> =)
<karni> Ok. Gotta shower, get some rest and lunch, so that I can do some productive code a lil later.
<karni> I'll be back later guys
<duanedesign> hello karni o/
<karni> duanedesign: ^^ \o
<duanedesign> morning ralsina
<ralsina> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> karni: cya after awhile
<ralsina> bye karni
<karni> \o
<alecu> hello all
<duanedesign> hello alecu
<alecu> ralsina, rye, nessita: regarding bubbles: my idea is to have a bubble pop up at most 10 seconds after new files are found, with the count of new files found till that point, and then show a bubble with progress every 10 minutes, till the final "all completed" bubble, that will be shown immediately.
<ralsina> alecu: sounds great
<alecu> the thing is, I have only coded the first delay, so that's why they are still showing every 10 seconds.
<alecu> I'll be tackling that after I add the remaining events to sd (new shares/udfs), so please consider this work in progress.
<nessita> alecu: sounds awesome. How can I dissble the current setup which is very annoying?
<nessita> it's buggine me big time (I have 1500~ total)
<alecu> nessita, u1sdtool -q
<alecu> :-P
<alecu> I have that much as well :-)
<nessita> alecu: really :-)
<nessita> how can I disable that?
<alecu> nessita, in /usr/share/pyshared/ubuntuone/status/aggregator.py, in class DelayedBuffer change the this parameters of the constructor:
<alecu> threshold=60, timeout=600
<nessita> that would be seconds?
<alecu> right
<alecu> nessita, if you want to never see them again, set both to a really big number
<nessita> I want to see them, but every 10 minutes~
<alecu> hmm....
<alecu> nessita, make that threshold=600, timeout=600
 * nessita does
<alecu> @ping
<ubot4> pong
 * CardinalFang eyeballs fast protobuffers implementation.  https://github.com/Greplin/fast-python-pb
<ralsina> alecu:  CardinalFang dobey mandel nessita thisfred vds  standup in 12'
<thisfred> sí!
<thisfred> ¡^
<CardinalFang> jawohl
<alecu> ack
<alecu> me
<vds> me
<dobey> me
<thisfred> me
<alecu> ralsina, nessita, mandel?
<ralsina> me
<nessita> me
<mandel> me
<nessita> (sorry, cparrino pinged me)
<ralsina> alecu start!
<CardinalFang> me
<alecu> DONE: fixed broken nightlies on lucid, bug #707983.  worked on new folders bubbles, bug #702055 and bug #702138
<alecu> TODO: make mumble work! weekly mumble. Test IRL new folders branch, propose it. Work on another branch to show new folders events in messaging menu
<alecu> BLOCKED: branch to fix lucid pending reviews: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/disable-zg-on-lucid/+merge/47549
<alecu> LOVE: no
<alecu> HATE: no
 * alecu passes a branch for review to vds
<vds> DONE: third branch for #701029 landed forth started
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 707983 in ubuntuone-client "zeitgeist integration broken on Lucid (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707983
<vds> TODO: still...continuing with the views
<vds> BLOCKED: not really but I think I misunderstood something and the resthelper needs to be fixed but I need to check something with jdobrien
<vds> dobey: prego
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702055 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to send a notification when a new UDF is available for subscription (affects: 1) (heat: 230)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702055
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702138 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to send a notification when a new share offer comes in (affects: 1) (heat: 230)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702138
<dobey> λ DONE: fixed ubuntuone-client ftbfs, started looking at bug 673012 and bug 675675
<dobey> λ TODO: 3rd party apis?, evaluate SRUs for maverick, lucid bugs
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673012 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Async monitoring of _changes (affects: 1) (heat: 42)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673012
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 675675 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Add a property CouchDatabaseBase.server that returns the ._server attribute (affects: 1) (heat: 46)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675675
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> thisfred: all you
<thisfred> DONE: Messaging menu mystery tour
<thisfred> TODO: somehow get messaging menu to work
<thisfred> BLOCKED: A clue would be nice
<thisfred> HATED: python bindings for libindicate
<thisfred> LOVED: http://tinysong.com/stBx
<thisfred> ralsina: go!
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, visited the doctor, did my canonicaladmin work, read code.
<ralsina> TODO: reviews, management stuff, someday actual coding ;-)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> LOVE: coffe
<ralsina> HATES: the doctor that says I can't drink coffee
<ralsina> nessita!
<nessita> DONE: again, had to dedicate a few hours to report/debug/tets fixes for syncdaemon issues. Started work on bug #708335: is more complicated than expected, I'll give a full report on the weekly call.
<nessita> TODO: finish shares subscription branch (or try to)
<nessita> BLOCKED: a little, need God verterok to help me
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 708335 in ubuntuone-client "Add subscription capabilities to shares (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708335
<nessita> oops
<nessita> NEXT... mandel!
<nessita> thisfred: I was next after you! :-)
<mandel> DONE: Fixed tritcask issue on Windows bug 708017 and bug 708189	. Debug, debug, debug I've got some test failing due to time outs on Windows
<mandel> TODO: More debugging, move to sso (have not done it yet), put everything together.
<mandel> BLOCKED: debugging multithread issue in the tests.
<mandel> HATE: multithreaded testing
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 708017 in ubuntuone-client "Tirtcask does not work on Windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708017
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 708189 in ubuntuone-client "Extra seek in tritcask as added on Linux (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708189
<ralsina> nessita: not according tomy history :-)
<ralsina> nessita: but we were on the same second!
<nessita> CardinalFang?
<nessita> ralsina: ah, ok :-)
<CardinalFang> DONE: Fixing tests in desktopcouch.  Found ways python-mocker doesn't .replace() objects.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Finish testing replication.  Land fix for bug #706939.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Talking with #couchdb about some kind of infinite loop in couchdb.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 706939 in desktopcouch "service tries to access service over dbus, deadlock (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706939
<mandel> nessita: I cannot believe you left me out… you should be ashamed!  ;)
 * nessita is
<ralsina> ok, comments!
<nessita> comment: we have our weekly meeting in 1 hour, please have your mics and mubles working
<nessita> mumbles*
<ralsina> there seems to be something strangegoingon with the numbering of the dailies beinglower than main's
<thisfred> nessita: no you weren't :)
<dobey> it's not strange at all
<nessita> ok, I gotta get back to answer one of the bosses
<ralsina> nessita: ok
 * thisfred starts fiddling with mumble then
<ralsina> dobey: I suppose the recipe needs a version number nudge?
<dobey> a few need updating it seems, yes
<ralsina> dobey: ok, cool
<ralsina> not much point in doing lots of comments now since we mumble in 1 hour.
<ralsina> eom?
<nessita> eom!
<dobey> ok, brb
<alecu> ralsina, ubuntuone-client-1.5.3 seems to be broken
<ralsina> alecu: rye said that today. :-(
<alecu> ralsina, ubuntuone-client-1.5.2+r822~natty1 seems more up to date (with yesterday changes)
<rye> dobey, 1.5.3 broken and nightlies are no longer ahead of main
<ralsina> rye: what error are you getting with 1.5.3?
<ralsina> rye: and nightlies will be ahead again later today
<rye> ralsina, status aggregator import failure
<rye> ImportError: No module named status.aggregator
<ralsina> rye: ok
<nessita> dobey: did you write the email to the list letting the people know about the switch to u1devtools? People have a few questions about how to run dedicated tests using u1trial, since u1trial -t <patter> <testfile> will not work properly, at least for sdtool tests
<nessita> we're getting several bug reports for the broken natty package
<nessita> alecu: did you see bug #616592?
<ubot4> nessita: Bug 616592 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/616592 is private
<rye> nessita, i suppose i will need to create a bugpattern
<nessita> alecu: as like 20 dupes!
<nessita> rye: this bug is another one...
<nessita>     from configglue import TypedConfigParser, glue ImportError: cannot import name TypedConfigParser
<ralsina> I 'm getting 1.5.2-r822 what repo am I missing?
<rye> nessita, that's configglue not having TypedConfigParser in Lucid
<nessita> rye: ok, all the status listener bugs are being marked as dups of that one, which is wrong
<nessita> No module named status.aggregator bug -> 708634
<nessita> rye: the bug report of TypedConfigParser is on maverick
<rye> empathy! why do you obscure my desktop with invisible window?
<dobey> huh
<nessita> I'm fixing the wrong dupes
<dobey> rye: broken how?
<nessita> dobey: master bug is now 708183
<rye> dobey, not starting
<nessita> bug 708183
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 708183 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with ImportError in /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/status_listener.py: No module named status.aggregator (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708183
<dobey> ah ok
<nessita> bug 708183
<mandel> nessita: mumble is now, right?
<alecu> nessita, ok, that's ubuntuone-client-1.5.3. But I don't understand why 1.5.2-r822 does not have that issue!
<dobey> mandel: 10 min
<mandel> dobey: ok
<dobey> alecu: it's a packaging issue
<nessita> mandel: in 10 minutes
<alecu> dobey, I guessed so, but I'd like to understand why (and learn a bit more about packaging as a consequence)
<dobey> alecu: ubuntuone.status is missing from the package
<alecu> dobey, and in what file should that go? Should I have added that, or notified you about it?
<nessita> alecu: I think the packaging bits for nightlies are in a separated branch than the packaging bits for main repo
<alecu> nessita, oh, I see.
<alecu> nessita, do you know what those branches are?
<nessita> alecu: so the nightlies are building and installing fine, but the official package is not (I think)
<nessita> alecu: I think, at least I know for ussoc. Let me see...
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/packaging-dailies
<nessita> alecu: ^
<nessita> alecu: each project has its own packaging-dailes branch that does the trick
<dobey> the autobuild packaging info is in lp:~ubuntuone-control-tower/<project>/packaging-dailies
<nessita> dobey: is there any way of using the same packaging bits for nightlies than for official package? so we can avoid bugs like this one
<dobey> no
<nessita> dobey: care to explain why not?
<dobey> because nightlies are built on more than one ubuntu version, from trunk, and whenever new change sets land.
<ralsina> dobey: at least we should takecare from now on that the official package tracks the changes in nightlies, since that's the one we are testing
<ralsina> As in revision 21 "Add the new ubuntuone.status package"
<rye> nessita, bugpattern for status will be online soon (committed)
<nessita> rye: thanks!
<dobey> well i just uploaded the fix
<dobey> should be built/published soon
<dobey> what we need to do, is move u1sync out of ubuntuone-client
<ralsina> dobey: cool.
<ralsina> can we do a 1.5.3.1 or whatever today with that fix, maybe?
<nessita> dobey: what issue is u1sync causing?
<ralsina> nessita dobey mandel CardinalFang thisfred vds alecu mumble!
<nessita> ralsina: already there!
<vds> joining
<dobey> nessita: it's unmaintained, people tell others to use it to solve something it doesn't solve, it can cause problems with syncdaemon if used incorrectly, and it requires the packaging to be more complex to put it in a separate package
<alecu> nessita, 4 /oauth/sso-finished-so-get-tokens/<your (Unknown)
<nessita> 5 /oauth/sso-finished-so-get-tokens/bevant@gmail.com (Unknown)
<dobey> ralsina: could you maybe turn your speakers down a tiny bit or something? i hear a very small amount of feedback when you talk. very high pitch tone in the background
<dobey> alecu: are we already importing zeitgeist.mimetypes somewhere else?
<alecu> dobey, else than the code that does the detection? Perhaps.
<dobey> alecu: hrmm, i see now. if you are going to change the import in the detection, you also need to change the asert there too, no?
<alecu> dobey, I think there's no need there. The assert is just so pylint does not complain.
<dobey> alecu: right, but won't it complain about zeitgeist.mimetypes instead of zeitgeist now?
<nessita> dobey: were you aware of bug #616592?
<ubot4> nessita: Bug 616592 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/616592 is private
<alecu> dobey, no, it does not complain about the second.
<alecu> dobey, probably because python cannot use those modules directly.
<alecu> (modules imported as "import soemthing.someother")
<alecu> hmmm
<alecu> well, it can.
<dobey> nessita: not exactly, but it is 6 months old and only an issue with the beta ppa i guess?
<nessita> dobey: it has tons of duplicates, and now apport is somehow marking all the status import error duplicate to that one
<nessita> dobey: if it' solved, can you please update it?
<dobey> weird.
<dobey> can you file a bug against apport for that?
<dobey> it's not solved in the beta ppa any way.
<nessita> hm
<dobey> nessita: i'll take it and try to set up automatic beta ppa builds
<alecu> dobey, oh, I remember why I finally left out the assert for zeitgeist.mimetypes
<alecu> dobey, it made the tests for the detection a lot more complicated. And since it was only there to make pyflakes happy, I thought it made no sense.
<nessita> mandel: when you fill bug like this bug #708652, can you please assign to the propoer team to look it up? in this particular case is ubuntuone-foundations team :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 708652 in ubuntuone-client "Tritcask does not support the use of long paths on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708652
<dobey> i guess pyflakes doesn't complain as it is
<dobey> alecu: +1
<dobey> ok, i am off to get some lunch. bbiab
<nessita> alecu, thisfred: can we add the ubuntuone logo to the bubbles?
<thisfred> should be possible. Where does the logo live?
<mandel> nessita: well, I was going to be the onw fixing it since it is a windows specific thing
<nessita> mandel: ah, in that case, please 'Triage' so I don't bother looking at it in the entrant queue (that meaning setting status to Triaged, importance to whatever you think, and assign yourself)
<mandel> nessita: sorted out :)
<nessita> thanks!
<alecu> dobey, cool, thanks.
<rye> mandel, on windows PATHS longer than 260 chars should be \\\\\\\?\\\\\\\'d ?
<mandel> rye: yes, you need to add \\?\ to the path
<mandel> why?
<rye> mandel, reading "Tritcask does not support the use of long paths on windows "
<mandel> rye: oh, yes hehe
<mandel> rye: it would be in the case where the tritcask path is too long, possible will just happen in tests or something like that, but you never know :)
<nessita> alecu, thisfred: not sure if you saw this, but, can we add the ubuntuone logo to the bubbles?
<thisfred> nessita: sure, where does the logo live?
<nessita> thisfred: you can just use the icon by name: 'ubuntuone'
<alecu> nessita, I saw thisfred ask that same question earlier :-)
<nessita> alecu: sorry I missed it then :-)
<thisfred> ok, I'll see if I can add that
<thisfred> same for the msging menu
<alecu> yay!
<nessita> alecu: can we improve the message of '0 completed (1 total)?
<ralsina> Also, maybe change the wording to "Syncing files X of Y" or something a bit more explicit as mentioned earlier.
<nessita> as per jdo comments
<nessita> right
<ralsina> Is that number uploads + downloads?
<alecu> ralsina, that's the number of pending "syncdaemon commands", and that's the number we'll be using for the progress.
<ralsina> alecu: so,no way to explain it in two words,right? ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, I plan to add a counter for both uploads and for downloads
<ralsina> Maybe "Syncing files X% done"?
<alecu> ralsina, yes, and also "x files were uploaded" and "y files were downloaded" on the final bubble.
<ralsina> alecu: ok by me
<alecu> ralsina, also, I plan *NOT* to show any progress if no files are being transferred.
<ralsina> alecu: jajaja ok
<alecu> no, listen!
 * ralsina listens
<alecu> ralsina, that means that if operations other than file transfer are going on, (like rescanning, or creating empty folders, or whatever) those won't show up as bubbles.
<ralsina> ok, good
<alecu> so we won't see spurious bubbles like right now.
<nessita> alecu: but they will count to calculate the %, right?
<nessita> and to measure progress
<alecu> nessita, right.
<nessita> nice
<alecu> nessita, they will count to calculate the %
<alecu> but they will not "enable" the progressbar if no real file transfer is going on.
<ralsina> I suppose "updating metadata on remote files" doesn't deserve its own bubble ;-)
<ralsina> in any case, good thinking
<nessita> alecu: what does 'enabling the progress bar' mean? sparkling?
<alecu> nessita, showing the progress bar at all.
<ralsina> nessita: someday there will be a progress bar in the launcher icon in unity
<alecu> jajaja
<nessita> alecu: hum, think operations other than upload and download *should*  make the progress bar advance
<alecu> nessita, they will advance the progressbar, yes.
<alecu> nessita, but if only "operations other" are on the queue, then no progressbar will be shown.
<nessita> and the progress bar will be shown?
<nessita> why not?
<alecu> nessita, and no bubbles.
<nessita> I would like the progress bar to be shown, a user can have 1000 'operations other' queued
<alecu> nessita, what operations other, for instance?
<alecu> nessita, creating new directories? publishing files?
<nessita> MakeFIle, MakeDir, Unlink, GetDelta, PublishFile, GetPublicFiles, etc
<alecu> nessita, no: after each MakeFIle, you have a Upload
<alecu> so: Unlink is interesting, I will add that to "Upload, Download"
<nessita> right, but, let's suppose this scenario:
<ralsina> I need to be afk for an hour or so. See you later people.
<nessita> you add a million files, with a given dir hierarchy. That, will trigger a million MakeFiles plus some more MakeDirs, plus a million Uploads
<nessita> it can pass one hours before the million MakeFiles and done
 * karni implemented publishing context menus, leaves for a while
<nessita> and the user will have one hours without any progress bar
<nessita> one hour*
<alecu> nessita, that will queue  a million MakeFile plus  a million Uploads
<nessita> yes, like I said before
<alecu> nessita, so the progress will start showing as soon as an Upload is queued
<nessita> ah, I understand noe
<nessita> now*
<nessita> what about:
<nessita> consider creating only dirs, that will not triger any Upload and yet the user will not see any progress bar
<alecu> (let's be clear: I want this behaviour so we don't see the progressbar flashing for every little bit of activity that makes no sense to the user)
<nessita> alecu: I agree to not make it flash. but I would like to be always visible
<nessita> so, something like:
<nessita> sycdaemon is not IDLE => progress bar is visible
<nessita> operations are Upload/Download/Unlink/MakingAFilePUblic/etc => the progress bar flashes
<alecu> by flash I do not mean "pulsating it". I mean, showing it for brief periods of time.
<alecu> nessita, a user will normally create empty folders one at a time, using nautilus, so I can't see the case of creating a thousand empty folders
<alecu> nessita, and the progressbar will be hidden as soon as the queue is emptied
<alecu> nessita, so we should limit the operations that show it to long running ones.
<alecu> nessita, that's why I think it's a bad idea showing the progressbar every time the sd is not IDLE
<nessita> alecu: that makes sense. But I don't see why you don't want show the progress bar when SD is not IDLE. What ad consequences you see on that? (only showing the progress bar in the icon launcher, no flashing, no pulsating, no calling anyone's attention, just having it there progressing)
<alecu> why progressing? for most simple stuff (creating one file, saving one file, creating one folder) it will just jump from 0 to 100%.
<alecu> nessita, that's the most common use case when you have all your files syncd.
<nessita> alecu: from my POV, if syncdaemon is not IDLE, is working syncing stuff. If it's syncing stuff, I think is very important to let the users know is working...
<nessita> (btw, I assigned you bug #708018)
<ubot4> nessita: Bug 708018 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/708018 is private
<alecu> nice, thanks.
<nessita> alecu: anyways, I think you can go ahead with your design and maybe, if needed, we can add the rest of the ops?
<alecu> nessita, ok. Let's look at this from a different pov: if very few operations, that take very little to complete are scheduled, I do not want to grab the attention of the user by showing the progress bar. Perhaps just a bubble, depending on what operations those were. I want the progressbar to be shown for long running operations.
<alecu> nessita, so I want a way to ignore operations that are no so important.
<nessita> alecu: that makes sense, we can review it later if users complains about not knowing what is going on
<alecu> we can decide on the importance of operations later, sure.
<alecu> nessita, can I ask you a SD question?
<nessita> sure!
<alecu> nessita, SV_VOLUME_CREATED is passed a storageprotocol.Volume
<nessita> right
<alecu> (I assumed it was a vm volume)
<nessita> I think you should be listening to VM_UDF_CREATED and
<nessita> VM_SHARE_CREATED
<nessita> those are triggered with vm volumes
<alecu> nessita, but only when they are subscribed, right?
<nessita> I think no, let me confirm
<alecu> nessita, I want the event that happens when they are available to be subscribed.
<nessita> confirmed: the VM_*_CREATED ones, those add the volume to the volume list with the proper subscribed flag
<nessita> alecu: if you want to see it yourself, volume_manager.py:add_udf
<nessita> and add_share
<nessita> what is important is 'is_new_share' (or is_new_udf which translates to self.udfs.get(udf.volume_id, None))
<nessita> ... translates to 'self.udfs.get(udf.volume_id, None) is None'
<nessita> alecu: makes sense?
<alecu> nessita, right. So that's the way to find out if the volume is "new": by looking in self.udfs or self.shares.
<alecu> nessita, I need to listen for SV_VOLUME_CREATED and see if they are new.
<nessita> alecu: no...
<nessita> alecu: you should listen to VM_UDF_CREATED and VM_SHARE_CREATED only
<nessita> self.udfs and self.shares are 'private'
<nessita> in the sense that they are used to clean old volumes
<alecu> nessita, hmmm...
<alecu> nessita, but from handle_VM_UDF_CREATED, how do I find out if the volume is new?
<nessita> if you get that event, the volume is new
<nessita> you will not (should not!) get that for existing volumes
<nessita> see that:
<alecu> if self.udfs.get(udf.volume_id, None) is None:
<alecu> yes, I see.
<nessita> and for shares
<nessita>  if is_new_share:
<nessita> ...
<alecu> nessita, right.
<alecu> nessita, but VM_SHARE_CREATED is also sent on server rescan...
<nessita> only if the share is new
<alecu> sorry, _volumes_rescan_cb
<nessita> yeah, only if the share have passed from non accepted to accepted
<nessita> that translated to 'is a new share'
<nessita> (Was not accepted until that point)
<alecu> nessita, what about UDFs in that case?
<nessita> UDF are always accepted
<nessita> since the user creates them
<nessita> so you don't need that check
<alecu> right: but picture this scenario:
<alecu> my desktop is on, my laptop is off
<alecu> I create a new udf on the desktop
<alecu> it gets created on the cloud
<alecu> then I turn on the laptop
<alecu> will the VM_UDF_CREATED be triggered?
<alecu> nessita, ^
<nessita> yes, it will
<nessita> let me point you to the exact line
<alecu> sorry
<nessita> _volumes_rescan_cb -> try except clause -> self._handle_new_volume
<alecu> wrong key.
<nessita> I said:
<nessita> yes, it will
<nessita> let me point you to the exact line
<nessita> _volumes_rescan_cb -> try except clause -> self._handle_new_volume
<nessita> handle_new_volume calls self.add_udf
<nessita> which triggers the VM_UDF_CREATED
<alecu> ok, cool.
<alecu> nessita, thanks a bunch!
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> I'm right now drawing in that code, so feel free to ask
<krusty> hi
<krusty> any1 help me
<CardinalFang> Not without a description and question.
<krusty> my computer has no sound
<krusty> no audio output device installed
<CardinalFang> I suspect you want #ubuntu instead.
<krusty> ?
<alecu> krusty, this channel is about the "Ubuntu One" synchronization service: http://one.ubuntu.com/
<alecu> a "ok, thanks" would have been fine.
<CardinalFang> He was struggling with the language, I think.  C'est dommage.
<alecu> hahahah
<nessita> so, wild berry skittles are terrible, really bad. Nothing compared to traditional skittles.
 * nessita chews unhappy
<CardinalFang> I think they'd both make my molars pop out and shatter.
<nessita> :-)
<alecu> hey all: can anyone share me an empty folder? I need to test them bubbles
<beuno> alecu, sure
<beuno> alecu, done
<alecu> beuno, thanks!
<alecu> nessita, VM_UDF_CREATED worked just fine, but I'm having some trouble with VM_SHARE_CREATED
<alecu> nessita, the thing is that VM_SHARE_CREATED receives a share_id instead of the share
<alecu> nessita, and the only part where that message is listened for (dbus) goes back to vm to retrieve the share object from the vm
<alecu> nessita, so... would it make sense to change VM_SHARE_CREATED to pass the share instead of the share_id?
<nessita> alecu: maybe, I would ask verterok about that particular change
<nessita> didrocks: ping
<alecu> verterok, ^ ?
<didrocks> nessita: hey
<nessita> didrocks: hey there! quick question. Did Ubuntu One will be listed as favourite apps in unity 2D?
<nessita> Will*
<verterok> alecu: sounds reasonable
<didrocks> nessita: it will as they will share the same gsettings key than us
<didrocks> not sure it's already the case though
<nessita> didrocks: because I just installed a clean natty VM with unity-2d and I don't have U1 in the launcher
<nessita> and I do have u1cp installed
<didrocks> so, they are still using gconf :)
<didrocks> the dconf qt binding is quite new
<nessita> didrocks: can I stop using gconf somehow?
<nessita> in this unity2d desktop, to see u1 in the launcher :-D
<didrocks> nessita: well, you need to code in unity2d to load from dconf :)
<nessita> ah, ja
<didrocks> it's just not a switch, it's rewritting the settings backend :)
<nessita> argh
<nessita> ok, thanks!
<alecu> nessita, more questions: in order to have a share_id, the share has to be in the metadata, right?
<alecu> nessita, that means, it should have an entry in fsm
<nessita> as far as I know all shares has that
<alecu> nessita, so... now that we'll be having per-share-subscription (PSS!), the VM_SHARE_CREATED may not be able to have a share_id, yet.
<nessita> if they are accepted, of course
<nessita> alecu: no no! let me explain :-)
<nessita> alecu: every volume gets an entry in the metadata
<nessita> no matter if it's subscribed or not
<nessita> alecu: that is done by calling:
<nessita> self._create_fsm_object(share.path, share.volume_id, share.node_id)
<nessita> alecu: if you see add_share, you have:
<nessita>     820         if share.accepted:
<nessita>     821             self._create_fsm_object(share.path, share.volume_id, share.node_id)
<nessita> it doesn't matter if it's sunscribed or not
<nessita> alecu: am I answering your question?
<alecu> right!
<alecu> I was confused by share_id and volume_id
<nessita> ah
<nessita> :-)
<alecu> I know understand that they are the same.
<nessita> alecu: question for you: how can ssh between my host machine and VB VM?
<alecu> you need to touch VB xml
<alecu> let me find a sample
<nessita> nah, is oik
<nessita> I'll gmail as transport layer :-D
<nessita> I'll use*
<alecu> nessita, it's easy from the vm to your computer, but complicated otherwise.
<alecu> nessita, oh, to transfer files, just use a vbox shared folder.
<nessita> alecu: I did, but I can't find it in the guest machine
<nessita> where are they mounted?
<alecu> nessita, they show up as "microsoft network" shares.
<nessita> right, it says  'unable to mount location, failed to retrieve list from server'
<alecu> well, I'm using that on a win vm and it works :-(
<nessita> no problem
<nessita> thanks!
<alecu> nessita, if you have openssh-server running on the host, you can ssh to it, or mount it thru nautilus
<nessita> ssh to what address? the 'real' one?
<alecu> nessita, any address on your host should do.
 * nessita tries
<nessita> you're right!
<nessita> I gues VB builds bridges for me
<alecu> nessita, by default it builds a nat from the guest to the host
<nessita> didrocks: can I ask another question? is about the indicator-me
<didrocks> nessita: not sure I can answer, but try :)
<nessita> so, I have the /usr/share/indicators/me/ubuntuone.menu with a single line in it: the path to the u1cp-gtk desktop file
<nessita> and that file gets properly installed
<nessita> any idea why U1 is not in the me-menu?
<didrocks> nessita: no sorry, for the messaging menu I could have tell you, but not on the me menu
<didrocks> nessita: ask tedg, he will know
<nessita> didrocks: any clue who to ask?
<didrocks> ^^
<didrocks> tedg is the man :)
<nessita> I'll ask! thanks
<dobey> nessita: did you make that .menu file by hand?
<nessita> dobey: what do you mean 'by hand'? if you ask about the prefix, no, I'm using the installation prefix given to the install process
<didrocks> nessita: yw, sorry to not be more precise :)
<dobey> nessita: i mean, i don't see that file in trunk
<nessita> didrocks: giving me a name was a lot! thanks
<didrocks> :)
<nessita> dobey: is not, I'm building a new branch
<nessita> but I'm testing it first
<dobey> ok
<dobey> nessita: did you restart the indicator-session after installing the file?
<nessita> dobey: I restart the session, is that enough?
<dobey> should be
<karni> verterok: Hey :) Remember you once told me there was a way to fetch all files that were public - did that method include their public urls?
<verterok> karni: yes, but isn't in the protocol, is an http request
<karni> verterok: a, still cool. is it somewhere in syncdaemon sources?
<verterok> karni: yes, action_queue.py
<karni> verterok: thanks :)
<karni> verterok: i've got (un)publishing working. now interested in fetching a batch of public urls during sync :)
<alecu> nessita, ping
<nessita> alecu: pong
<alecu> nessita, I think that the name of the users when you get a new share is blank for users created thru sso
<nessita> alecu: yes...
<alecu> so it says "... has shared a folder with you."
<alecu> without the ..., obviously
<nessita> alecu: can you use the email address (or username) if the name is empty?
<alecu> nessita, I'll try, sure.
<nessita> alecu: you can file a bug in ussoc about that
<nessita> since the rest api will not accept the name
<alecu> nessita, but I also see that they are created on the web and on disk without a name...
<nessita> that sucks!
<nessita> and they get overwritten?
<alecu> nessita, probably, didn't try that.
<nessita> OMG
<alecu> nessita, I even tried going into the website -> account, updating the users fullname, and sharing a new folder, but it's still sharing with an empty name.
<alecu> well... I need to run
<alecu> I have to pick up Amelia from kindergarten.
<alecu> see you all later!
<ralsina> bye alecu!
<alaa_> hi,...
<alaa_> any idea when would the ubuntuone client and dolphin integration for syncing folders will be available for Kubuntu ?
<beuno> alaa_, it's not on our roadmap, so it's uncertain
<beuno> there are community efforts
<beuno> and some of the devs are working on it on their free time
<alaa_> hm,... so i take it if its not available yet on kubuntu so its not the other distros (likse suse,arch,etc) but my question is,can i get an ubuntu one account while on other distro and manage the uploads from the website and let alone the desktop integration feature ?
<dobey> alaa_: what distro are you on?
<alaa_> am currently on kubuntu
<alaa_> and i have the ubuntu desktop installed
<dobey> alaa_: you can use u1 on kubuntu; it just requires that some parts of gnome are installed, and some of those are running.
<dobey> alaa_: what version of kubuntu are you on?
<alaa_> 10.10 with kde 4.6
<dobey> alaa_: if you install ubuntuone-client, you should be able to use the file sync service. let me see if i can find some documentation about using it on kubuntu
<alaa_> please do
<dougal_> howdy folks
<alaa_> hello
<karni> verterok: got a minute? GetPublicFiles fetches only volumeId,nodeId pairs, no public links. it signals with AQ_PUBLIC_FILES_LIST_OK/ERROR -- is there any component that listens to this signal and starts fetching public urls? or is it on demand with Right Click -> Copy Public URL and it fetches he url at that moment.
<alaa_> coz am about to move to rolling release distros but ubuntu one keeps me hanging to it
<dougal_> I'm playing with ubuntuone-java-storageprotocol client at the moment, but can't get my head around the oAuth tokens...
<karni> dougal_: you need the tokens :)?
<dobey> alaa_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ/HowDoIInstallTheGNOMEUbuntuOneClientOnKubuntu
<karni> dougal_: there's a python script to extract them, if you'd like it
<dougal_> key karni
<dougal_> ahaaa...
<dougal_> I was wondering if they came from the user, or from sso or where?
<karni> dougal_: from the SSO
<dobey> alaa_: if you really want rolling release with ubuntu, you could always just keep up to date with the development version
<alaa_> the "pre-release"
<alaa_> ?
<dougal_> karni, i c - so SSO client auths with Ubunto sso, and a token gets passed to both U1 client and U1 server?
<karni> dougal_: copy and run this script in terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/559213/
<dobey> alaa_: yeah, for instance, i am currently running 11.04
<karni> dougal_: firstly, SSO is a service running on u1 servers
<dougal_> karni - Thanks!
<verterok> karni: check again :)
<dobey> alaa_: so you just need to install ubuntuone-client and it should install what you need.
<karni> dougal_: there's sso-client on the pc, which fetches that tokens for you and keeps them in the keyring
<karni> verterok: haha ok, thanks!
<karni> dougal_: if you want to plug the device running your software to u1 by means of retrieving the tokens, you can do that, too. for time being, play around using your tokens.
<alaa_> i heard that its takes real courage to put the updates to pre-release
<dougal_> karni, cool
<dougal_> For the time being?  Changes afoot?
<karni> dougal_: no. I mean that getting them yourself is just a little pain. you need to launch the browser from your software and catch the redirect back -- all that, unless you use the new API which is not yet implemented in JAva
<dougal_> ok
<karni> dougal_: plus, if you're runing your software on the PC -- all that is done for you. you just get the tokens from gnomekeyring (like the script does)
<dougal_> karni, so can I also use U1 SSO to authorise access to third party services?
<karni> dougal_: SSO can authorize thir party services to access U1 by means of sharing the tokens - anybody correct me if I'm wrong
<karni> dougal_: I'm not really SSO guy TBH ;)
<dobey> alaa_: well, a rolling distro is just constant pre-release. if you want it, you don't really have to go to another distro. if you don't want it, then you're fine staying on each release for 6 months, which is already an extremely short time anyway :)
<dougal_> karni, heh - to many layers of indirection :-p
<alaa_> yeahgood point
<karni> dougal_: Single Sign On lets the user sign in once, and use many services. if a service has been authorized (that is, has access to the oauth tokens for instance), it can connect and use U1.
<dougal_> karni, cool.  I think I see where all the bits fit together now. And the only interface for generating a new authorisation is through a browser?
<karni> dougal_: no, there's a new API that 10.10 u1 uses, with captcha
<dougal_> karni: aha.
<dougal_> thanks
<karni> np
<dougal_> should give me enough to play with for a while :-)
<alaa_> alright thanks for all the help guys,.. (relogging to ubuntu)
<ralsina> I'm EODing now. My kid came back from the pool with a foot completely blistered, so off to the doctor :-(
<ralsina> nessita: I'm approving the branch. Gotta run.
<nessita> ralsina: thanks
<CardinalFang> I'm EOD too.  See y'all in ~14 hours.
<nessita> bye all!
<dobey> later too
<karni> beuno: sure, just a sec
<dougal_> hey karni, you still here?
<karni> dougal_: yes
<dougal_> that script didn't work for me as it was...
<karni> studying to exam in 7 hours. what's up ;)?
<karni> no?
<dougal_> aha ;-D
<karni> did you try python thescript.ph ?
<dougal_> I've got it working now
<karni> or chmod u+x thescript.py && ./thescript.py
<dougal_> gah - i'm almost insulted!
<karni> dougal_: :D
<dougal_> running it was fine, but it wasm't finding the key in the keystore
<karni> oh
<dougal_> gnomekeyring.NoMatchError
<karni> you must sign up first. login to u1, that is.
<karni> so, is it working now?
<dougal_> yus yus yus :-)
<karni> the script is fine, works for me
<karni> cool
<dougal_> I had the key in the keyring
<dougal_> it still doesn't work for me
<dougal_> as it was
<dougal_> hmmss
<karni> it has to.. wait
<dougal_> ok - signing up creates a "Ubunto One" key/token
<karni> yes
<karni> dougal_: wget http://ubuntuone.com/p/aXT/
<dougal_> but that's not found using 'ubuntuone-realm': 'https://ubuntuone.com', 'oauth-consumer-key': 'ubuntuone'
<karni> python oauth.py
<karni> if the script still won't work for you, you can ping rye tomorrow
<dougal_> I'm wondering if I've got an SSO key, but not an oAuth key
<dougal_> karni: my problem is that the keys in my keystore don't match the attributes in that script
#ubuntuone 2011-01-28
<dougal_> but will investigate more
<dougal_> thanks.
<karni> dougal_: I don't know how's that possible. Perhaps something changed in other version, I'm running 10.04. but I would'nt expect
<karni> any chages though..
<karni> dougal_: np, yw
<dougal_> yup - that was gonna be my question :-)  Have the token attributes changed, or do I not have the right key...  i'm 10.04 too.
<karni> good night!
<Geoffrey2> for some reason, I cannot get a "synchronize this folder" option when I right click on a folder, is there some file that needs to be installed?
<duanedesign> morning all
<nessita> ralsina: I found a bug in ussoc (bug #709200) that we need to resolve before alpha2, so I paused my ongoing task and I'm working on a fix
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 709200 in ubuntu-sso-client "Service quits even if ref count is not zero (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709200
 * ralsina looks
<ralsina> ok, yes, that needs fixing
<duanedesign> ralsina: cool you are doing a user day session
<ralsina> duanedesign: yes. I have noida what that is
<ralsina> duanedesign: any tips? ;-)
<ralsina> s/noida/no idea/
<ralsina> I even volunteered!
<duanedesign> ralsina: my first IRC session I ran out of time
<duanedesign> :P
<duanedesign> and had to hurry through the last half of my talk
<ralsina> duanedesign: maybe I should write it down, paste it at the beginning and go away while everyone reads ;-)
<duanedesign> haha
<ralsina> Anyway, I once joked I could talk 45 minutes about anything in public. Hopefully that also works for IRC
<duanedesign> ralsina: i think a brief overview of features, an introduction to the u1sdtool and perhaps rye's U1-indicator and magiccicada
<ralsina> duanedesign: sounds good. Maybe mention some of the things we are working on, too.
<duanedesign> i see that asked a lot. How do I get more info about what is going on?
<duanedesign> ralsina: yeah that is a good idea
<ralsina> ok, yes, that should fill an hour
<ralsina> I guess I will spend the day typing and asking people stuff then. yay!
<duanedesign> :)
<ralsina> Not that that would look any different from any other day, really ;-)
<nigelb> ralsina: typing it and keeping ready is common ;)
<nigelb> YOu can just talk about all the cool things about ubuntu one and the ubuntu one music store
<ralsina> nigelb: I will
<ralsina> nigelb: I had done a bazillion of these things, but never over IRC
<duanedesign> nigelb is everywhere :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: haha, I'm on far less places these days ;)
<nigelb> ralsina: Its much more easier over IRC.
<duanedesign> nigelb: yeah, I know the feeling :\
<nigelb> duanedesign: I had far too many windows to be able to see all of them :?
<nigelb> :/
<rye> mandel, is it possible to set UDFs in ubuntuone-windows ?
<ralsina> I wonder who I should ping to get the description here updated to something recent: https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<alecu> hello!
<ralsina> holaalecu
<mandel> rye, no, currently is not possible, we only have the ability to sync the root folder, I'm working on it :)
<rye> mandel, ok, thanks
<alecu> vds, would you mind testing and reviewing the branch for this bug on lucid? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/707983
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 707983 in ubuntuone-client "zeitgeist integration broken on Lucid (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<vds> alecu, I'm trying
<nessita> ralsina: to lucio, chicharra 'owns' that project
<ralsina> nessita: context?
<nessita> (10:12:29 AM) ralsina: I wonder who I should ping to get the description here updated to something recent: https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<ralsina> nessita: cool
 * ralsina has the atention span of a teenage gnat
<nessita> hehe
<nessita> ralsina, someone else: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/no-quit-if-client/+merge/47806
<nessita> we need that landed asap to build a ussoc package and make a release before alpha2
 * ralsina looks
<dobey> ralsina: what do you mean by "more recent" for that project's description?
<ralsina> dobey: it says ubuntuone is in closed beta?
<dobey> oh
<dobey> right
<dobey> now it doesn't
<nessita> me
<nessita> ah, 2 minutes left
<ralsina> dobey: magic! ;-)
<vds> me
<mandel> me
<nessita> ne
<nessita> me
<dobey> me
<nessita> ralsina, alecu, thisfred?
<nessita> CardinalFang?
<ralsina> me
<thisfred> me
<ralsina> sorry, was on the phone
<alecu> totally forgot
<alecu> me
<nessita> vds: go!
<vds> DONE: fourth branch for #701029 landed fifth started
<vds> TODO: continuing with the views
<vds> BLOCKED:nope
<vds> mandel: prego
<mandel> DONE: Reduce the number of lines of code duplicated from the windows code. Fixed some issues that have been added to the branches when I merged with trunk.
<mandel> TODO: propagate the changes to all windows branches. Put everything together.
<mandel> BLOCK: no
<mandel> nessita, please
<nessita> DONE: reviews, a bit of desktopcouch debugging with chad (is not working yet :-(), more shares-subscription branch, added u1cp to the messaging menu (bug #708003).
<nessita> TODO: fix bug #709200, also bug #704941 while I'm at it (branch already proposed). Really, finish shares-subscription.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> HATE: the wrist pain I'm having today
<nessita> NEXT: dobey
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 708003 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Ubuntu One gone from the Me Menu on Natty (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708003
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 709200 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Service quits even if ref count is not zero (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709200
<dobey> λ DONE: bug 708183, bug 675675, poked re: couchdb for lucid-backports
<dobey> λ TODO: 3rd party apis?, evaluate SRUs for maverick, bug hunting
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 704941 in ubuntu-sso-client "Test failure (possible interference between tests depending on the order) (affects: 1) (heat: 18)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704941
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 708183 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with ImportError in /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/status_listener.py: No module named status.aggregator (affects: 33) (dups: 29) (heat: 258)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708183
<dobey> ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 675675 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Add a property CouchDatabaseBase.server that returns the ._server attribute (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675675
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, weekly call, did my canonicaladmin work, read code.
<ralsina> TODO: prepare UbuntuDays thing, reviews, management stuff, someday actual coding ;-)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> LOVE: Les Luthiers
<ralsina> HATES: $100 cab fares to come back from the theater
<ralsina> thisfred!
<thisfred> DONE: messaging/notification wrapup
<thisfred> TODO: land messaging branch
<thisfred> BLOCKED: no!
<thisfred> alecu!
<alecu> DONE: fought mumble, weekly meeting, tested new folders branch IRL, found some issues, fixes.
<alecu> TODO: spec for less annoying bubbles, branch to show new folders events in messaging menu
<alecu> BLOCKED: branch to fix lucid pending a review: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/disable-zg-on-lucid/+merge/47549
<alecu> comments?
<ralsina> chad is leaving for mobile next week, but vds is not until one week later
<nessita> we miss CardinalFang
<alecu> ralsina, lutherapia? +1
<nessita> desktopcouch seems not to be working yet
<thisfred> nasty mobile hobbitses
<ralsina> alecu: +1 indeed
<thisfred> stealing our precious chads
<nessita> thisfred: take them down!
<ralsina> Isn't the chad some sort of fish?
<nessita> ralsina: any news about the potential sprint?
<mandel> guy, I wont be here in an hour, I need to go to the vet (for the dog, not me), will be back asap
<ralsina> nessita: all I saw was Chipaca saying "I'll tell ralsina to start on it" and... well, he didn't ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: but I suppose we will have one and it will be awesome?
<thisfred> I think it's what comes out when you punch a hole in a piece of paper
<Chipaca> or maybe we won't, and I'll blame you for that instead
<dobey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADCLE2-7bx0
<thisfred> http://duckduckgo.com/?q=chad
<nessita> ralsina: I love sprints, they are awesome. And I think we can make awesome things in it. My biggest concern will be location, since april is teaching time and is a bit complicated to me to ask for licenses (specially if I travel to UDS again in May, but who knows)
<ralsina> Chipaca: I'll try my best to make it happen boss! My mother in law has a house near Orlando ;-)
<dobey> thisfred: the logo for that reminds me of http://whattheduck.com
<Chipaca> ralsina: I suspect orlando wil be the cheaper location, but feel free to investigate other options
<ralsina> Chipaca: so I expect to work from disneyworld for a week or so, if it's in Orlando.
<ralsina> Chipaca: will do.
<dobey> please stay away from disney
<dobey> downtown ftw
<ralsina> nessita: Buenos Aires is just as bad as Orlando for you,right?
<mandel> wait! and what about the poor guy in barcelona!!!
<nessita> ralsina: not really, I was planning on travel to cordoba the day I have to teach
<mandel> todo esta a tomar por saco de aqui!
<ralsina> dobey: Idon't think they let you get near any actual disneys ;-) And I have a 3yo boy. He's coming to visit granny (if it's orlando)
<thisfred> How about baltimore? It's lovely in April :)
<Chipaca> mandel: if doing it in panama is cheaper, and you have somebody on the ground there to confirm the hotel and the wifi, go for it
<nessita> ralsina: ideally I would have to teach MOnday morning, so I can arrive to BA Monday afternoon
<Chipaca> um
<Chipaca> ralsina: ^
<dobey> ralsina: UDS was right around the corner from disney
<thisfred> PANAMA!
<ralsina> Chipaca: whoa, nice idea
<dobey> ralsina: the hotel had daily shuttles to it
<mandel> Chipaca: I can confirm in barcelona, is not that good enough?
<mandel> :)
<thisfred> Everything in Panama smells of banana's, I read it in a book
<thisfred> bananas even
<Chipaca> thisfred: is that a pro or a con?
<dobey> thisfred: good, then there will be plenty of mixers for the rum :)
<thisfred> a PRO!
<nessita> PRO!
<mandel> a CON == lost of jokes from me
<ralsina> thisfred: and you know the bunchof ripe bananas hides the deadly black tarantula, right?
<mandel> that is what she said ^
<mandel> hehehehe
<mandel> he
<thisfred> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYTmAhU12_o
<ralsina> ok, I'll checkair fares andhotel rates for a few places, will have a report on monday
<Chipaca> ralsina: ok. don't forget the meeting room
<ralsina> nessita: you can always join on the 5th if we find the right planes and stuff
<ralsina> Chipaca: it's the whole desktop+ team +you or is there anyone else?
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, I guess I can always quit teaching (?)
<Chipaca> ralsina: at least one somebody from design
<mandel> thisfred: only dutch I understand: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRUGGy9RVrM
<mandel> thisfred: with the subtitles :)
<thisfred> mandel: mine  was german :)
<mandel> thisfred: for a latin, you all sound the same :)
<ralsina> nessita: no, but if you have to teach on monday 4th and leave that night?
<thisfred> obrigado! :P
<mandel> but that last video, I know the song… in english :)
<ralsina> Chipaca: possible origin of said design person?
<Chipaca> ralsina: london
<ralsina> Chipaca: and you will be at london as well
<ralsina> So, how about... london? I guess we have a conf. room there already ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: right, I still don't know what subject I'm teaching this semester so I don't know the schedule. I'll start emailing people to ask.
<Chipaca> ralsina: :)
<Chipaca> nessita: and yes, uds in may, in europe
<dobey> ugh, london in april
<ralsina> So, conference room for about 10 people with notebooks
<dobey> fog and rain, and some more fog
<Chipaca> april in paris
<mandel> common, we could be in barcelona, hotels are cheaper than london, and food etc too :)
<Chipaca> chestnuts in blossom
<mandel> I'm being serious
<dobey> tokyo
 * mandel feels ignored...
<dobey> cherry blossom festival
<Chipaca> my problem with london is the same as my problem with buenos aires
<ralsina> dobey: ohm yeah, tokyo should be soooo convenient ;-)
<Chipaca> some of us are going to hate getting there
<dobey> well, london is also insanely expensive
<Chipaca> my problem with orlando is that some of us are going to love the affection poured on us by security
<ralsina> Chipaca: Panama has the same security as Orlando, I think
<nessita> Chipaca: did you mean I should schedule UDS in my agenda? (the sooner I get that info, the better I can manage my compromisos)
<dobey> Chipaca: that may change by april, i hope.
<Chipaca> nessita: yes
<Chipaca> dobey: yes?
<nessita> ack
<nessita> is the UDS date already set?
<Chipaca> all of you should pretty much plan on going to uds. We might then cull some if it gets too expensive, but it's easier to not go when you already had the thing arranged than viceversa.
<dobey> Chipaca: apparently some airports aren't even running the new scanners, even though they have them set up and everything
<ralsina> Ok, I'll check orlando, barcelona, buenos aires, panama.
<Chipaca> ralsina: playa del carmen!
<Chipaca> don't forget playa del carmen
<nessita> https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuPlatform/UDS/O
<ralsina> Chipaca: I*may* know the manager of a resort at Punta Cana.
<nessita> WHEN: 9-13 May
<dobey> Chipaca: and there's some more scrutiny coming from some members of congress
<Chipaca> ralsina: there you go
<dobey> so hopefully they stop the nonsense soon
<Chipaca> dobey: that's good to know
<nessita> there are people with flights already booked!!!
<nessita> (for UDS)
<Chipaca> dobey: it's a racket, and it's strange because the us have usually been able to avoid rackets in the government (compared to other less fortunate governments)
 * ralsina really needs to cash his paycheck and book something
<dobey> Chipaca: i don't know about that. but i think they've tended to keep the rackets out of the public and behind the doors.
<thisfred> I was gonna say
<mandel> ralsina: by girlfriend work in a hotel chain, I can ask her to take a look for you in barcelona
<ralsina> mandel: please!
<Chipaca> dobey: hah
<Chipaca> dobey: yes, probably
<mandel> ralsina: will do :)
<Chipaca> dobey: but that also puts a cap on how egregious they can be
<dobey> yeah, they've generally kept it to military/government related things, as opposed to entrenching upon the public
<Chipaca> dobey: in this here country because of a combination of industry subsidies and such, we were (are?) actually paying international corporations to take gold out of the country. Actual gold.
<ralsina> Radical idea: Brazil. Since we would be in the hotel most of the time, security should not be an issue. It's in the geographically weighted median point of our locations.
<dobey> well, it's no platinum.
<nessita> ralsina: if e
<ralsina> Chipaca: were.
<thisfred> Well, the corporations have won, I don't think there's any government on earth that can stand up to them, except maybe China...
<nessita> oops
<dobey> actually, orlando is the median
<nessita> brb
<ralsina> dobey: nope, cuba. But that's out of the question ;-)
<Chipaca> rats
<dobey> i would ♥ cuba
 * Chipaca too
<dobey> but i just have to fly through canada and have a fake secondary passport
<Chipaca> but... internet
<thisfred> Chipaca:  http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2010/12/invaders-from-mars.html
<ralsina> I expect getting into cuba would be a pain for the USAians?
<dobey> Chipaca: also, something about a trade embargo :(
<dobey> ralsina: well, there's always JAMAICA :)
<dobey> or bermuda
<ralsina> Chipaca: we would have to ask for bzr checkouts by email and such
<ralsina> ok, so adding "random caribbean island"
<thisfred> costa rica, also? :)
<dobey> ralsina: Bermuda or Bahamas are good for me
<dobey> airtran flys to them
<dobey> or San Juan, PR
<ralsina> And on April the caribbean should be cheapish
<dobey> caribbean is always cheap because most travellers to it are on cruises
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> Ok, I have more than enough ideas now, I think.
<dobey> ralsina: http://www.airtran.com/route-map/city_information.aspx <- any of those caribbean cities are great for me :)
<dobey> but you can drop bermuda off the list. seasonal flights are pain
<ralsina> Punta Cana is where I know the resort guy.
<dobey> make it happen :)
 * ralsina starts fudging the figures
<nessita> ralsina: any news on the review?
<ralsina> nessita: got sidetracked. I'll check it right now
<nessita> alecu: would you be available for a high priority bug fix review?
<alecu> nessita, sure
<nessita> alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/no-quit-if-client/+merge/47806
<alecu> nessita, on  it
<alecu> vds, I've pushed a fix for the branch that should let the tests run on lucid. Would you mind re-reviewing?
<vds> alecu, sure
<alecu> vds, just a sec. Got a problem while running make check
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on the branch
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<ralsina> Are the Radisson hotels expensive? Because they have an awesome proposal generator
<nessita> no idea
<nessita> ralsina: not sure if you're allowed to, but marianna is the expert on organizing events (sprints, rallys, UDSs) so you may ping her for advice/help?
<ralsina> nessita: will do!
<dobey> ralsina: you should be discussing with marianna, indeed
<nessita> ralsina: you know who marianna is? :-)
<nessita> I can introduce you to her, if not
<ralsina> nessita: yes, she's pissed at me because I forgot to tell her I was not going to Dallas.
<ralsina> nessita: so, while not in the best way, we have been introduced :-(
<nessita> ouch
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> Quick, what's the problem in this image: http://screencast.com/t/gCl7xiHM
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: ping
<nessita> The May Fair is not a Radisson?
<nessita> no
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, hi
<ralsina> nessita: look at the cities
<nessita> London, Maryland?
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: still getting a traceback in destkopcouch-replication.log
<nessita> everything is on Maryland
<ralsina> Except Florida :-)
<nessita> right
 * ralsina loves guessing at what the bug in their code is
<ralsina> They are not clearing the state field when iterating :-)
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, me too.  I'm trying to see what's wrong from the server end.
<ralsina> And their response mail says "Note: You must use Microsoft Internet Explorer, version 5.0 or higher.  Mozilla, Netscape, AOL and other browsers are not compatible with the StarCite Online RFP response system.
<ralsina> "
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: I'm on 1.0.5+r261~natty1 and I see r262 is available. Could it make a difference?
<nessita> ralsina: we're not going there, then
 * Chipaca upgrades just in case
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, incidetally, #couchdb doesn't want to talk to me until I try new couchdb release to see if it works.  You were playing with a newer version, I think.  Do you have it handy?
<dobey> ralsina: well at least it will work on Mac OS 9 still
<Chipaca> nice, gnome-session crashed
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: no, I wasn't playing with it, I was toying with it in my mind
<CardinalFang> Ah.
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: while similar, I'm afraid the difference will disappoint you.
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: which version do they want you to try?
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, FWIW, I made my own, but it crashes deeper than I want to look.
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: well, tell 'em that :)
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, they're releasing/released 1.0.2 now.
<nessita> Chipaca, CardinalFang: do we have a support contract with coucdb people? if so, how come they 'won't talk to us' until we use the new version?
<beuno> PowerSocketFailure?
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: remind them that we have patches to make it work with the libmozjs we're shipping :)
<Chipaca> nessita: we have a support contract with couch one, yes. I'm assuming it isn't an *actual* threat
<dobey> oh, i am supposed to ask mandel something
 * dobey wonders what it was
<Chipaca> dobey: related to the sea? mandel knows a lot about it.
<Chipaca> dobey: especially about the more scatological aspects of maritime life
<nessita> Chipaca: to me, it seems ridiculous that people that is contacrted to will not help us :-( what if we can't ship 1.0.2 in natty? no matter the tries we make, we need 1.0.1 (or whatever version is) working
<dobey> no, it was not about narwhal feces
<Chipaca> nessita: you see that? that's you, overreacting
<dobey> it was about the removal of u1sync from ubuntuone-client
<CardinalFang> ralsina, send her flowers or something.  You want marianna on your side!
<nessita> Chipaca: is the second time that CardinalFang says this. He's having this issue for days now, if I undersood correctly
<nessita> Chipaca: so, you think that having delays of days because we can't get help from people we're paying to help is ok?
<CardinalFang> Well, since morning yesterday.
<dobey> ah right
<dobey> hooray scrollback
<dobey> mandel: u1-windows-installer has a separate copy of u1sync right? and it has some changes that aren't in the version that's in ubuntuone-client?
<ralsina> CardinalFang: I will just try to be my adorable self.
<CardinalFang> Uh oh.
<ralsina> CardinalFang: I am all fuzzy and nice! Specially fuzzy.
<nessita> Chipaca: I'm really interested in your opinion, so I can evaluate adjusting my thresholds taking into account others point of view
<alecu> nessita, the branch does what's supposed to do, but I think the timeouts should not be "ignored when they happen" but instead "cancelled when they are no longer needed"
<alecu> nessita, http://www.pygtk.org/pygtk2reference/gobject-functions.html#function-gobject--source-remove
<alecu> nessita, I'll approve, but I'd like to see a bugfix for that.
<nessita> alecu: that makes sense, I looked in the doc for a 'timeout_remove' but didn't find any. Thanks! :-)
<alecu> nessita, running tests now.
<Chipaca> session crashed again
<Chipaca> trying a different one
<alecu> vds, I've pushed the fixed branch
<dobey> ralsina: i'm late, but maybe Radisson doesn't realize that Maryland is no longer part of the UK?
<dobey> :)
<dobey> and don't listen to thisfred. it will still be snowing in MD come April
<thisfred> dobey: no way, march/april is really the nicest time of year here
<thisfred> well, or september/october
<Chipaca> thisfred: CardinalFang: is it time to revisit the "should we ship 1.0.2 in natty" question?
<thisfred> Chipaca: it's released now for one thing
<thisfred> I think
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, only if 1.0.2 fixes my problem.
<thisfred> CardinalFang any progress on the bug you were hunting yesterday?
<thisfred> ah so, not yet
<Chipaca> thisfred: yes, it's released: http://couchdb.apache.org/downloads.html
<dobey> thisfred: i bet baltimurder gets snow this april
<thisfred> dobey: I'll take that bet, I think it was high 80s last year
<thisfred> http://weather.yahoo.com/climo/USMD0018_f.html
<thisfred> so it's possible, but unlikely
<vds> alecu, https://pastebin.canonical.com/42488/
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: I
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: 'll look into building a build of 1.0.2
<dobey> i thought thisfred said he was going to try building 1.0.2?
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, okay.  the 1.9 xulrunner-dev is now virtual and pulls us to -2.0-dev.
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, and the source-packaging branch is out of date.
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: the apt-get source, or the bzr branch ubuntu:couchdb?
<kklimonda> hmm, any idea why u1sdtool --waiting-c throws UnicodeError: String parameters to be sent over D-Bus must be valid UTF-8 ?
<CardinalFang> Chipaca,  lp:ubuntu/... is old.
<thisfred> dobey I did, but I won't stand in anyone else's way ;)
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: right (lp:ubuntu/.. is ubuntu:, and is often a little behind, sadly)
<alecu> nessita, approved.
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, there's a bigger problem and a bug filed.  dobey and I are subscribed to it.
<dobey> Chipaca, CardinalFang: if it's behind what's actually in ubuntu, you should ping the udd guys about it, because there's probably an issue blocking the imports
<dobey> or i guess there already is a bug for it
<CardinalFang> :)
<Chipaca> ah, glad to know that
<dobey> i can't keep up with bug emails
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: is it behind only in changes under debian/ ?
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, er, the sources are in that branch, if that's what you're asking.
<alecu> nessita, and also assigned new bug 709301 to you.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 709301 in ubuntu-sso-client "Shutdown timeouts should be cancelled, not ignored (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709301
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<alecu> dobey, vds is running "make check" on lucid, and getting this u1trial error: https://pastebin.canonical.com/42488/
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, my failed attempt from yesterday:  http://sandbox.chad.org/couchdb-1.0.2-debian/
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, note, most patches are unneeded, but there are two "--old" that I was unsure about.
<alecu> ralsina, catching up with the backlog, I see that you mention Panamá. While I'm not strongly opposed to that, both you and nessita should know that we need to have some vaccines in order to enter Panamá
<dobey> alecu: weird.
<ralsina> alecu: yes, yellow fever, right?
<alecu> ralsina, right. Not a nice vaccine, you know.
<dobey> vds: seems like dbus-daemon isn't starting, perhaps becuase the path is too long?
<ralsina> alecu: actually I had it two years ago :-)
 * CardinalFang requires coffee.  brb
<dobey> weird though
<ralsina> dobey: surprisingly, Buenos Aires is not in the tropics.
<dobey> nope it's temperate
<vds> dobey, alecu then what do we do? :)
<dobey> vds: copy the tree to /tmp/foo or something short like that, and re-run autogen.sh and make check there, and let me know if it still works
<dobey> err, still fails
<Chipaca> thisfred: have you been able to build 1.0.2?
<thisfred> Chipaca: have not tried
<Chipaca> thisfred: ah
<thisfred> I was waiting for an official release and possible retraction, as has happened the past few times
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: I get errors even with 'make', pointing at xulrunner's 2.0 js
<thisfred> I'm very proactively lazy
<thisfred> Chipaca: did you do the whole configure -with-xulrunner-* dance?
<Chipaca> thisfred: ./configure --with-js-include=/usr/include/xulrunner-2.0b10/ --with-js-lib=/usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0b10/
<Chipaca> thisfred: that ^ ?
<thisfred> yeah that
<thisfred> Chipaca:  shouldn't those be -dev though?
<Chipaca> thisfred: nope, the packages are -dev
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, http://sandbox.chad.org/couchdb-1.0.2-debian/rules
<thisfred> oh right
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: ah
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, at least, my "make" didn't error.  I still had problems at runtime.
<Chipaca> nessita: do you get prompted to subscribe to UDFs when signing in on a new machine?
<nessita> Chipaca: if you add a new machine from the control panel, once logged in, you get the panel opened in the Folders tab
<nessita> not sure if that means 'prompt' for you, but is what we decided to do in UDS
<nessita> Chipaca: if you want, I can easily add a message dialog popping up in that particular case (I don't think design people will be happy)
<nessita> bah, none of us like popups, I guess
<dobey> lunch, bbiab
<Chipaca> nessita: I ask because of http://askubuntu.com/q/23715/711
<Chipaca> nessita: when you say "you get the panel opened in the Folders tab", what do you mean?
<Chipaca> nessita: and, are there any other ways of adding a new machine, and if so, what do we do about them?
<nessita> Chipaca: the control panel morphs itself into the management main notebook, and the FOlders tab is automatically selected
<nessita> Chipaca: anyone using ussoc can 'add a machine' to U1
<Chipaca> nessita: right, I'm fine with it not being great for dbus hackers
<Chipaca> nessita: if somebody does u1sdtool -c, say
<Chipaca> nessita: do they get the ussoc prompt?
<nessita> Chipaca: yes, as requested by some people here. But if syncdaemon tries to connect without explicit request, it will not add the machine
<nessita> Chipaca: so, u1sdtool -s will not add it, u1sdtool -c will
<Chipaca> nessita: ok
<Chipaca> nessita: would it be reasonable for u1sdtool to detect the case and print out a message to inform users?
<Chipaca> nessita: (might be hard to do, but also sounds like the right thing to do)
<nessita> Chipaca: what would u1sdtool print? 'use the control panel to subscribe to folders since we no longer autosubscribe them'
<Chipaca> nessita: a more userfriendly version of that, yes
<nessita> sure
<nessita> Chipaca: u1sdtool could just open the u1cp in the folders tab:
<nessita> ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk --switch_to=folders
<nessita> Chipaca: though that may be a little but invasive?
<Chipaca> nessita: yeah
<nessita> Chipaca: ideally, users will not need to use u1sdtool anymore
<Chipaca> nessita: we still have people trying to use u1sync --auth
<Chipaca> nessita: it's documented in too many places to go away before the next lts
<nessita> wow, I wasn't aware of that
<nessita> is that even working?
<vds> dobey, alecu same problem with dbus in /tmp
<Chipaca> nessita: no, it isn't working :)
<Chipaca> nessita: dobey: we could ship a u1sync that is a sh script that calls ussoc, that only takes --auth :)
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: ^ ?
<nessita> Chipaca: why no call the u1cp?
<Chipaca> nessita: yeah, that
<nessita> make u1sync an 'alias' for u1cp-gtk
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: we really don't want people using u1sync though...i realize it's out there in the wild and references are made to it, but it's not helping matters imo
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: precisely. So we could ship it such that it just prints out "please don't use this", or it could additionally open u1cp-gtk
<Chipaca> otherwise, I can see the posts "i couldn't find it, so i grabbed it off this old copy and it ATE MY DOG"
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: right, so putting in that placeholder seems like a good plan
<Chipaca> dobey: whaddya think?
<Chipaca> ah, I think he thinks lunch is a good idea
<Chipaca> I concur
<Chipaca> bbiab
<joshuahoover> heh
<ralsina> Chipaca: dobey was all for killing it
<ralsina> The only one that seems to be using it for something actually useful is lucio's team
<nessita> lunchtime!
<Chipaca> ralsina: *if* it's working (and I haven't tested it lately), it is useful for using u1 as a backup / server-side thing
<Chipaca> ralsina: so I'm not sure if I would kill it entirely
<Chipaca> ralsina: but we could split it into its own project, package it into universe, and use the alternatives system to make it all work
<alecu> back
<Chipaca> front
<Chipaca> alecu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_ITwUu_a20
<nessita> leg
<beuno> arm
<nessita> CardinalFang: any news on the DC issues? (sorry to ping you so much, but alpha2 will be frozen next Monday/Tuesday)
<nessita> we need a working desktopcouch...
<CardinalFang> nessita, nothing yet.  I'm getting SEGVs in couchjs.
<nessita> that's version 1.0.2, right?
 * dobey reads the backlog
<CardinalFang> nessita, no,  1.0.1-0ubuntu8 , which landed this morning.
<ralsina> CardinalFang: could you try with 1.0.2? Because if that fixes it, then we just need to push for a new version.
<dobey> Chipaca: my plan was to put it in its own project or move it to u1-servers where it's used for tests. but own project is probably better. though i wouldn't package it for narwhal. we can have nightlies builds, but i think we should try to get it out of the way asap
<Chipaca> dobey: does it work?
<Chipaca> ralsina: we haven't been able to build a working 1.0.2 yet
<CardinalFang> ralsina, I started on 1.0.2 yesterday, but ran into problems.
<ralsina> Chipaca CardinalFang: ouch
<ralsina> CardinalFang: And you mentioned that to the couchdb support?
<dobey> Chipaca: i don't know. it's practically unmaintained. and the windows version and the u1client version need to come back into alignment. putting it in a separate project makes that a bit easier
<CardinalFang> I was working on (what I think is) an infinite loop in couchdb 1.0.1.   #couchdb told me to try 1.0.2, as it fixes something similar.
<CardinalFang> ralsina, ^
<ralsina> CardinalFang: right. But if 1.0.2 is not building, and we have a very limited timeframe before alpha2, make sure you mention that :-(
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: ping, talking with jan in #couchdb
<amorphous1> Hello folks...can someone guide me to debug a tomboy notes sync issue?
 * pmatulis eats some chips
<dobey> amorphous1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ/HowDoIGetTomboySyncLogs
<amorphous1> dobey, I got that. I have the Caught exception. Message: The remote server returned an error: (404) NOT FOUND
<amorphous1> dobey, I already tried all the workarounds from the bug report
<amorphous1> dobey, It won't work even on a fresh install
<dobey> when do you get that error?
<dobey> and which bug report?
<amorphous1> when I hit the Synchronize Notes button
<amorphous1> dobey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/575937
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 575937 in tomboy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Can't synchronize Tomboy Notes: Server returned 404 NOT FOUND (affects: 25) (dups: 5) (heat: 123)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<thisfred> alecu: if you're around, I finally have a branch with working messaging menu
<thisfred> It includes a manual test
<amorphous1> dobey, I'll make a test using a livecd
<thisfred> but it's in an ugly place: if __name__ == "__main__":
<thisfred> I think I will take it out and put it in the merge proposal
<dobey> amorphous1: hrmm. it seems to have worked for me just fine :-/
<amorphous1> dobey, It doesn't work from the livecd..it's something wrong with mu ubuntuone profile then
<dobey> amorphous1: maybe. i don't know enough about notes to help you any further unfortunately. let me see if someone else can
<dobey> rodrigo_: ping
<amorphous1> dobey, ok...thanks...
<alecu> thisfred, nice!!!!
<thisfred> alecu proposing now
<thisfred> it's embarrassingly small. The main problem I was having is that the message disappears whenever the indicator object goes out of scope, so I was doing the right thing all along, just not seeing it :(
<dobey> amorphous1: well, the europeans are all off now, and no response on irc yet, but i assigned the bug and asked for more input on there, so someone will hopefully poke at it soon
<thisfred> alecu: (and others) https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/dammit-janet/+merge/47847
<amorphous1> dobey, so it's rodrigo moya who deals with this?
<dobey> amorphous1: rodrigo wrote a large part of the notes syncing, yes
<amorphous1> dobey, ok then..thanks :)
<nessita> thisfred: I'll review!
<thisfred> nessita: you're gonna hate it
<thisfred> I have not figured out a good way to test it. I think we'll test the higher level stuff that uses it
<dobey> rye!
<rye> dobey!
<dobey> rye: amorphous1 is having some issues with syncing tomboy. bug 575937
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 575937 in tomboy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Can't synchronize Tomboy Notes: Server returned 404 NOT FOUND (affects: 25) (dups: 5) (heat: 130)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575937
<dobey> rye: can you debug?
<rye> dobey, this has been going on for quite a while. For some _unknown_ reason Tomboy tokens get physically removed from our database causing OAuth errors, I even wrote a work-around to reauth tomboy again and stuff this info into gconf, since I was not able to find any reference to token removal in api
<dobey> rye: amorphous1 was saying he also got the issue when authing from a live cd :(
<nessita> thisfred: AWESOME branch!
<nessita> approved
<thisfred> thx!
<dobey> ok, need to reboot and check something in bios, and boot new kernel, brb
<nessita> keep it coming!
<amorphous1> rye I have the note files in .local/share and I can see them on the web. I have the same issue when using a live cd. It worked perfect for 6 months now
<rye> amorphous1, live cd? when was the authorization last time
<amorphous1> rye, 20 mintes ago
<amorphous1> rye, I was on the licecd session, open tomboy, choose "Ubuntu One service"
<amorphous1> rye, it said I'm connected and that I can sync now...but then the same error
<amorphous1> rye, 2 days ago I started to have problems after I modified one of the noted from the web interface note
<amorphous1> rye, I modified the note from a computer that wasn't connected to ubuntuOne. I accessed it through firefox and then I tried to sync with tomboy on my main computer
<amorphous1> rye, from that moment on I can't sync
<rye> amorphous1, hmmm, is your file sync working? Which probably does not make sense on live cd...
<rye> amorphous1, could you please open seahorse and see whether you have ubuntuone token there?
<amorphous1> rye, I deleted the tokens in seahorse because I wanted to start fresh...
<rye> amorphous1, hm, but tomboy caches the token info
<rye> amorphous1, in its private gconf branch
<amorphous1> rye, I have a Ubuntu One key in seahorse
<amorphous1> rye, I could try the livecd with the Ubuntu One files
<amorphous1> rye, the filesync works on the livecd...it's downloading the files...in tomboy I have the same error mess
<rye> amorphous1, could you please open gconf-editor and navigate to /apps/tomboy/sync/ubuntuone and see whether that token info can match anything on https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/ ?
<amorphous1> rye, the tokens are different
<rye> amorphous1, i.e. the relevant string is oauth_token
<amorphous1> rye, on the live-cd the tokens match
<rye> amorphous1, on live-cd the token match yet you receive 404 ?
<dobey> well even with an invalid token, it shouldn't 404
<dobey> but maybe that is couchdb doing the 404
<amorphous1> dobey, rye  on the live cd I have the same messages as on my main computer EXCEPT the 404
<amorphous1> dobey, rye these 2 mess are consistent though: "Synchronization failed with the following exception: String was not recognized as a valid DateTime."
<amorphous1> dobey, rye "GLib-CRITICAL **: g_source_remove: assertion `tag > 0' failed"
<rye> amorphous1, great, serialization error
<amorphous1> rye, so this is bad news?
<rye> rodrigo_, is it possible for us to get some sort of simulated tomboy sync client? something that is not compiled?
<dobey> rye: it's just http+oauth, should be easy to write one in python
<rye> dobey, true
<rye> amorphous1, so, i suspect that web ui stored the note in a format that is not supported by tomboy
<rye> dobey, maaan, we need such kind of tests for notes sync, otherwise we will never get it working
<rye> i need a cloning machine
<dobey> we need such tests for everything; continuous integration would be a huge win
<amorphous1> rye, Should I delete the one from the UI and then try to sync?
<amorphous1> rye, it's the only note that I modified through the ui
<rye> amorphous1, if that's acceptable (and you have the backup) - could you please try that?
<amorphous1> rye, sure, 1sec
<amorphous1> rye, dobey it works on the livecd. I've deleted the note that I modified throught the web UI
<amorphous1> rye, what should I delete/remove from the other computer to make it work?
<rye> amorphous1, in case your another computer fails with 404 error - that's missing token issue and reauthorization is needed
<amorphous1> rye, dobey thanks guys
<dobey> sure
<alecu> anyone up for one more review? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/listen-new-volumes/+merge/47843
<nessita> alecu: did you fill a bug for the blank sso name?
<alecu> nessita, no. What project should I fill it with?
<alecu> nessita, sso server?
<nessita> I'm filling it in achuni's project, can you please fill it in our ussoc?
<alecu> sure!
<alecu> nessita, #709494. should I assign it to you?
<nessita> yes please
<nessita> I filled bug #709496
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 709496 in canonical-identity-provider "Need a way to set the 'name' property for newly created accounts using REST API (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709496
<vds> alecu, so what do I do with the branch in which dbus doesn't want to work? :)
<alecu> vds, we should file a bug for u1trial, and let dobey know about it.
<alecu> vds, can you try running tests on trunk on lucid, to see if they fail like that?
<dobey> huh
<vds> alecu, I could but it wasn't failing until the last update so I'm not sure how useful that would be...
<alecu> vds, the last trunk update?
<alecu> vds, I believe ubuntuone-client was changed to use u1trial not so long ago.
<vds> alecu, last branch update, in which you fixed the tests
<alecu> vds, well, the last pastebin you pasted looked like some problem when u1trial is starting dbus-daemon, so I'm pretty sure it has nothing to do with the ubuntuone-client code in my branch.
<alecu> vds, so that's why I'd like to know if "make check" fails just like that on your lucid install.
<vds> alecu, yes, I'm sure it is not related
<alecu> oh, ok. sorry
<dobey> vds: you could branch lp:ubuntuone-dev-tools and run ./run-tests in it
<vds> alecu, dobey btw, if you have few minutes I could use a review here lp:~vds/ubuntuone-servers/filestorage_developers_rest_APIs_5
<vds> dobey, same issue in that branch
<vds> dobey, https://pastebin.canonical.com/42525/
<dobey> ok, thanks
<ralsina> Bad news about the sprint.
<ralsina> It's in the middle of spring break. So... beach hotels are packed and expensive.
<ralsina> That includes probably everything in the caribbean, and orlando.
<nessita> Buenos Aires!!!
<nessita> Good airs!
<nessita> :-D
<ralsina> nessita: and here I was hoping to travel somewhere some day ;-)
<ralsina> I will have to ask marianne anyway, but that's what my contact in Punta Cana told me.
<nessita> ah
<nessita> ralsina: you get to go to Budapest, don't you?
<ralsina> I suppose yes
<nessita> ralsina: and, btw, you got your US visa?
<nessita> I know that can be a pain
<ralsina> nessita: still a work in progress
<nessita> ralsina: well, you may need to consider that for the sprint...
<nessita> if not buenos aires, another non-US location
<ralsina> yes. It should be there for that date, but you never know.
<nessita> right
<dobey> ralsina: nobody goes to orlando for spring break
<ralsina> dobey: well, that's good.
<ralsina> But I really, really don't want to organize a sprint where I may not be able to attend :-(
<dobey> ralsina: actually, we had a sprint last year the exact same week
<dobey> the grand ole tri-virtual sprint thing
<ralsina> dobey: don't know what that was. Was not around yet ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: and it was in orlando.
<dobey> ralsina: the usians went to orlando, the europeans went to london, and the argentines went to buenos aires
<ralsina> ok, so orlando still is in the running. Too bad about going to a beach resort, though.
<dobey> ralsina: for those on the desktop+ team
<dobey> ralsina: going to the beach in florida would be expensive anyway, unless we had it in miami or ft. lauderdale
<ralsina> dobey: yes. I was hoping somewhere in the caribbean would be cheap enough.
<ralsina> dobey: less homeland security, for instance.
<dobey> eh
<dobey> not for us
<dobey> downtown orlando isn't too bad, if we do go there
<ralsina> dobey: well, US citizens are a clear minority :-)
<ralsina> it's 4 europeans, 3 args, 3 US, if I count correctly.
<dobey> that doesn't seem clear, or a minority :)
<dobey> and if any of the europeans have to layover in the US, they probably have to deal with tsa anyway
<ralsina> dobey: 4 out of 10?
<ralsina> you are a minority specifically about "how much TSA we all get if we move it outside the US" :-)
<ralsina> IN the US: 6, OUT: 4 ;-)
<dobey> depending on flights
<ralsina> dobey: yes, that is correct
<ralsina> But for example, for Barcelona, it's 6/4
<ralsina> For anywhere in Europe, really.
<ralsina> Same for Argentina
<ralsina> Not the same for central america
<dobey> and it doesn't matter
<ralsina> dobey: no, it really doesn't. If it's cheaper, it'll be Orlando anyway :-)
<ralsina> And I pretty much expect it will be cheapest.
<nessita> ralsina: chuaper than Argentina? weird
<nessita> cheaper*
<ralsina> nessita: traveling here is expensive for everyone but us.
<ralsina> And moving inside the US is very very cheap.
<nessita> anyways, I may go to Disney again with alecu
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> alecu: right?
<dobey> wow
<dobey> orlando flights do suck that week. my direct flight option is almost sold out
<ralsina> dobey: so some people take the plane to Orlando for spring break even if they don't stay there
<dobey> ralsina: the parents probably go to disney
<alecu> nessita, absolutely. And this time amelia may probably join us :-)
<ralsina> well. had I been more popular as a kid, I could have a college-age son. That explains why I may go to disney too ;-)
<ralsina> alecu:  and tato, too :-)
<ralsina> OTOH, bringing mandel here costs half of what going to orlando costs, says orbitz.com. That's weird.
<nessita> ralsina: given the time in the year, makes sense
<dobey> hrmm, to fly to EZE cheapest for me is going to be like $1600 probably
<nessita> ralsina: Argentina in April is low fares
<nessita> dobey:  where are you flying from?
<dobey> and LGW is about $2000
<dobey> nessita: PHF
<dobey> hrmm, maybe i read that wrong
<dobey> hrmm, no
<dobey> hrmm, to LHR is a lot cheaper right now it seems
<ralsina> vds is $230 more expensive for EZE
<dobey> but it's US/United, the bane of the air
<ralsina> And vds's flight plan is Pisa -> Munich -> newark -> Houston -> Buenos Aires :-)
<ralsina> All that for $1728 final
<dobey> plenty of tsa there :P
<nessita> ralsina: there has to be a better option with Alitalia
<ralsina> nessita: probably, that's the cheapest, on continental and 2 or three others combined
<ralsina> Alitalia is $2117 pisa->rome->baires
<ralsina> Anyway, I better do real work instead of playing orbitz roulette
<dobey> ralsina: it's cheaper for me to go to tokyo than it is for me to go to either london or buenos aires :)
<nessita> dobey: Delta can bring you via ATL for USD1000 according to despegar.com (though that is EZE->PHF->EZE)
<nessita> only one stop!
<dobey> yeah i flew delta last time i went to ba
<nessita> is awesome
<dobey> i really wish i had more airline options
<dobey> i hate delta and us/united
<nessita> so, PHF -> EZE -> PHF is USD 1100~
<ralsina> nessita: going backwards, delta is $1400
<nessita> ralsina: on despegar.com is USD 1082
<dobey> of course, i may actually be able to buy cheaper flights by doing 2 different airlines
<ralsina> + taxes and fees?
<nessita> my bad
<dobey> like i did last summer for london sprint
<nessita> you're right, is more expensice
<nessita> expensive
 * dobey votes tokyo
<nessita> ok, I better shut up and make these test pass!
<ralsina> EZE -> TOKYO is... 2177 each
<dobey> wow
<dobey> pesos?
<ralsina> nope. US dollars
<dobey> boo
<dobey> but eze->{lhr,lgw} is probably more than that
<ralsina> Besides I expect the hotel in tokyo to cost about the same as buying a house here ;-)
<dobey> nah
<ralsina> U$S 1550 EZE->LHR
<dobey> you just gotta know which family owns which hotels
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> that's cheaper than it is for me :)
<dobey> and i'm halfway there already
<dobey> anyway
<ralsina> Direct on British Airways, too
<dobey> this week is done.
<dobey> ah of course
<dobey> i just need to become a billionaire and buy a jet
<ralsina> Ok, EOW forme! Except for the part where I work tomorrow :-)
<ralsina> Have a nice weekend everyone
<dobey> later
<nessita> ralsina: bye, enjoy the weekend!
<nessita> bye everybody! I'm eow-d
#ubuntuone 2011-01-29
<doctormo> Sorry guys, my friend wanted a U1 subscription to sync files to his mobile, thought it was cool
<doctormo> But the design of the u1 account system pushed him towards a different subscription
<doctormo> Now he's hacked off, canceled the subscription.
<doctormo> Thought you guys should know. *shakes head*
<kklimonda> I wondee what did he mean by the design of the u1 account system
<neaj> hi there .. anyone who can help with a ubuntuone client issue?
<neaj> 'u1sdtool -s' says: 'State: AUTH_FAILED', but "Manage account" from the preferences widget successfully opens my account page in a browser.
<karni> neaj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ/WhatToDoWhenAuthenticationFails
<neaj> karni: thanks! will try (strange that web auth works though)
<karni> neaj: np. no, it's totally different. the browser uses the "browser utilities" (i.e. cookies) to keep you logged in. Ubuntu One uses tokens saved in Gnome Keyring.
<neaj> ah!
<neaj> OK, going to https://login.ubuntu.com/+applications I see only one computer authorised. how do I get this one authorised also?
<neaj> i don't have seahorse installed ..
<neaj> Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<neaj> oh, i do .. but gnome do couldn't find it
<karni> neaj: seahorse is installed by default ;)
<karni> neaj: I suggest you visit the link from the IRC channel topic
<karni> "http://bit.ly/caHbOf for help on adding your computer"
<neaj> OK, after deleting the ubuntuone token using seahorse and restart/connect and (re)adding this computer, i'm syncing :-)
<neaj> thanks for the links
<karni> cool!
 * karni goes away
<Geoffrey2> is there anyone in here who can explain how to set up Ubuntu one to upload music?
<larsemil> using the android ubuntu one contact sync... is it possible to also get the ubuntu one contact onto my gmail contact book?
<karni> larsemil: I'm quite sure (but not 100% sure), that U1C uses separate contact book on Android OS, a sync account from Funambol, and therefore the contacts are not merged/mixed - thus, don't sync to gmail
<larsemil> also not editable
<larsemil> on the phone
<karni> good day :)
<karni> verterok: I'm wondering if it's ok for "public Integer getRequestId()" from RequestHandler.java in u1-java-sp not to be synchronized. This assumes queuing of requests, as itself it is not threadsafe. Is that correct?
<duanedesign> o/
<duanedesign> how is mr karni today?
<karni> duanedesign: haha, mr karni is better then ever (ever=last 1 month), finally I got some real sleep!
<karni> \o
<duanedesign> nice
<karni> I'm studying internals of ubuntuone-java-storageprotocol and ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<karni> as I really really want to adapt them better for Android
<duanedesign> havent done any coding in a week or more. Hoping to do some hacking today
<karni> duanedesign: cool, wish you some fruitful work!
<duanedesign> karni: thank you. I am wanting to work on my C skills
<karni> nice :) as a side note, I also saw U1 has some C sources, DBus stuff etc
<karni> I like the way things are handled (i.e. events are signalled)
<karni> duanedesign: how's your hacking going :)?
<karni> duanedesign: I ported some nice parts of syncdaemon code, time to do some college stuff, and hopefully code some more :)
<allquixotic> Hi, is there any way to download files from my Ubuntu One account using the command line on an Ubuntu Server installation?
<allquixotic> The comment from sil looks promising at http://per.liedman.net/2011/01/22/using-ubuntu-one-for-backup-on-a-headless-server/ but the second step gives me a HTTP/500... is there a problem with the U1 service?
#ubuntuone 2011-01-30
<anachoret> should ubuntu one have some presence in the upper toolbar, like in Indicator Applet Session or Indicator Applet?
<kklimonda> anachoret: no, the current idea is to have an icon in the Unity launcher that spins during activity
<anachoret> kklimonda: so for 10.10 i shouldn't expect to see anything, despite documentation indicating a presence in the Me menu?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Setup/Maverick
<kklimonda> anachoret: well, there should be a Ubuntu One menu item in the Me menu
<anachoret> kklimonda: any idea how to add it, since i am deficient in that area?
<kklimonda> sorry, I don't have 10.10 anymore and don't remember. I thought that it was there always.
<anachoret> kklimonda: np, thanks for the information
#ubuntuone 2012-01-23
<karni> Good morning!
<czajkowski> aloha
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Good morning all!
 * mandel restarting due to updates
<ashutosh_> hello i want to know about benefit of ubuntu one
<ashutosh_> hello
<ashutosh_> any one is there
<gatox> good morning
<nessita> good morning everyone!
<nessita> hum, I still have keyboard issues, will try changing it form the greeter
<nessita> brb
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> hola gatox!
<mandel> nessita, gatox buenos dias!
<nessita> hola mandel!
<gatox> mandel, buenas
<ralsina> good morning!
<ralsina> gatox: did you manage to build the windows release from the stable branches?
<ralsina> gatox: if you did, I would like to have you try doing the signing (I will help you through it)
<ralsina> gatox: if you didn't, I will do it, no problem
<gatox> ralsina, hi!..... i build it from trunk and execute it successfully in a totally clean vm with a fresh install of windows
<gatox> ralsina, i can do it now
<gatox> i only need to change the repos
<ralsina> gatox: cool, let's try that
<ralsina> gatox: also, you have to propose your fix to scripts/setup.py
<gatox> ralsina, yes
<ralsina> gatox: but we can do that afterwards :-)
<nessita> I still have keyboard issues, will try something else. brb!
 * nessita is back
<nessita> keyboard is fixed!
<nessita> lálálálá
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4`> pong
<mandel> nessita, in order to run the control panel tests we had to use N, right?
<nessita> mandel: or precise and run the -qt suite
<mandel> nessita, ack
<gatox> ralsina, ok, i have the bundle from stable
<ralsina> gatox: cool, does it work? ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, and its working in a totally clean vm
<ralsina> gatox: awesome
<ralsina> gatox: now, zip all the .exe and python27.dll
<ralsina> gatox: and put that zip moewhere public, along with a gpg signature
<gatox> ralsina, sorry..... all the .exe? i only have: ubuntuone-2.0.4-windows-installer.exe
<ralsina> gatox: sorry, let me explain a bit :-)
<ralsina> upload that .exe somewhere so we can test it
<ralsina> also, you have to upload the exe and python27.dll from dist so we can get them signed
<ralsina> gatox: also, this is not 2.0.4, it's 2.99.3 IIRC
<gatox> ahhhhh ok
<ralsina> gatox: that installer you created is unsigned and can't be given to the public because it prints creepy warnings :-)
<nessita> anyone running linux with all our nightlies up o date?
<gatox> nessita, me.... i suppose :P
<nessita> gatox: have you updated today/this weekend?
<gatox> nessita, updating now
<mandel> wow.. pylint is a vm killer..
<mandel> nessita, I'm in theory up to date in everything, just did it a few hours ago, why?
<nessita> ralsina: is the functionality in this branch still needed? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/no-more-stderr/
<nessita> mandel: is the ubuntu control panel working for you?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<ralsina> nessita: I just never finished that :-(
<ralsina> nessita: so we are shipping with stderr disabled
<mandel> nessita, you mean system settings?
<nessita> mandel: no, sorry, I meant the ubuntu one control panel running in ubuntu
<gatox> ralsina, mmmmm is not working properly....
<ralsina> gatox: what isn't?
<gatox> ralsina, it gets executed...... but is not retrieving the captcha
<mandel> nessita, let me try it
<ralsina> gatox: ugh
<ralsina> gatox: build one with terminals and let's see if there is an error.
<gatox> ralsina, it's like is not able to connect with anything
<ralsina> gatox: I usually do the test one with terminals enabled
<nessita> ralsina: oh. Well the windows-ubuntu-sso-login does not exist anymore, so perhaps you'll want, whenever is good to you, to merge trunk in and maybe move that logic to main? (so it can be tested)
<mandel> nessita, looks like is not :(
<nessita> mandel: what error do you have?
<ralsina> nessita: I would delete thatbranch and do it again
<mandel> nessita, I get this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-installer/+bug/853060 since I was not using it
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 853060 in ubuntuone-installer (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-installer crashed with GError in function(): Failed to execute child process "ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk" (No such file or directory) (affects: 17) (dups: 16) (heat: 119)" [High,Triaged]
<nessita> ralsina: as you prefer
<ralsina> nessita: I'll schedule that for my freaky friday
<gatox> ralsina, http://ubuntuone.com/4vJcdGlDb6AWOEUGbnThgV
<gatox> that's all i have
<ralsina> gatox: looking
<ralsina> gatox: that is a normal output
<gatox> yes
<ralsina> gatox: maybe the captcha is being slow
<ralsina> gatox: or maybe the error is on sso-login's window :-)
<gatox> ralsina, i'll try in the dev-vm
<nessita> mandel: can you please try running in your terminal: DEBUG=True ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<gatox> ralsina, no.... the captcha is not the problem.... in the dev-vm is working fine
<mandel> nessita, can I have a re-review of a very all branch that we completely forgot about: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-looping-call/+merge/81015
<mandel> nessita, sure I can!
<ralsina> gatox: is that also from stable?
<gatox> ralsina, something is failing in sso..... that's why the loading animation disappear too
<gatox> ralsina, no..... from trunk
<gatox> ralsina, i'm going to build a bundle from trunk and check if the same happens
<ralsina> gatox: maybe it's PIL that is not working right on the bundle, but that should give errors on SSO
<ralsina> gatox: ack
<gatox> nessita, everything up to date..... do you need something?
<mandel> nessita, FYI fixing some issues with the state of my apt-get before I test that
<mandel> nessita, I get the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/814256/
<mandel> nessita, seems that sso is telling me to frack off
<nessita> gatox: is the ubuntu one control panel working for you?
<gatox> nessita, yes
 * gatox opens terminal: ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<gatox> everything ok
<nessita> gatox: can you please try removing the current device, close the control panel, and try re-opening?
<mandel> nessita, by looking at d-feet I don't have sso running, which is the command to start it manually
<mandel> ??
<nessita> mandel: it should start automatically
<nessita> mandel: also, please note that the sso service starts and quits
<nessita> so perhaps it quitted automatically already?
<gatox> nessita, done....... what else?
<gatox> nessita, now i need to configure again the account
<nessita> gatox: the control panel did reopen for you? no error messages?
<nessita> gatox: yes please
<mandel> nessita, aint happening then, did you see the trace?
<gatox> nessita, no error messages.... just the "join now - already have an account" screen
<nessita> mandel: I see the pastebin, but I see no trace there
<nessita> gatox: yes, please re-login
<gatox> nessita, i login again......
<gatox> everything looks fine
<nessita> gatox: you running precise?
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhhh no..... i'm in O..... did you need someone in precise?
<nessita> gatox: not at first, I'm trying to diagnose why the control panel is broken, and apparently Precise is involved
<nessita> gatox: would you please paste in the bin the output of: apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-control-panel-* ubuntu-sso-client
<gatox> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/814268/
<mandel> nessita, I start the control panel and try to provided the details of my account and I keep getting the following:
<mandel> 2012-01-23 14:19:14,783 - ubuntuone.controlpanel.gtk.gui - ERROR - on_credentials_error: args (<OverviewPanel object at 0x3980640 (ubuntuone+controlpanel+gui+gtk+gui+OverviewPanel at 0x39f4990)>, <twisted.python.failure.Failure <class 'ubuntuone.platform.credentials.CredentialsError'>>), kwargs {}.
<mandel> ERROR:ubuntuone.controlpanel.gtk.gui:on_credentials_error: args (<OverviewPanel object at 0x3980640 (ubuntuone+controlpanel+gui+gtk+gui+OverviewPanel at 0x39f4990)>, <twisted.python.failure.Failure <class 'ubuntuone.platform.credentials.CredentialsError'>>), kwargs {}.
<gatox> ralsina, no..... it's not working for trunk either..... and i'm pretty sure that sso is throwing some kind of exception, because the loading widget don't appear either
<ralsina> gatox: ok, then we have to try it from source :-/
<gatox> ralsina, i tried from source
<ralsina> gatox: I already posted a message on the RT that this is going to take a while
<gatox> in the dev-vm
<gatox> and captcha is working
<gatox> ralsina, it seems that sso can not connect or something..... it didn't allow me to login with an existing account either
<ralsina> gatox: check the logs, you may be getting SSL handshake errors or something else
<nessita> mandel: will debug a bit
<mandel> nessita, anything you need from me just ping :)
<nessita> gatox: yes, apparently this is a precise thingy
<nessita> mandel: thanks!
<gatox> nessita, ah ok
<dobey> morning
<nessita> hola dobey
<mandel> dobey, early morning!
<dobey> indeed
<gatox> ralsina, this is all i have from sso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/814278/
<gatox> ralsina, the error it's because i don't have credentials.... which is ok
<ralsina> gatox: yes
<ralsina> gatox: nothing strange there
<gatox> but it make sense
<gatox> ralsina, if it is a dependency issue, it should be fail the setup.py, isn't it?
<ralsina> gatox: sometimes,  if the modules are loaded optionally or on runtime, it fails on runtime
<ralsina> gatox: so, the problem is the captcha only? Or you can't login at all?
<gatox> ralsina, i can't login at all
<ralsina> gatox: and that log is of a run where you tried to login?
<nessita> 2012-01-23 05:01:54,901:901.000022888 - ubuntu_sso.controllers - ERROR - Got error when login Ubuntu One, error: {'errtype': 'SSLError'}
<ralsina> gatox: if that's the case, this is not shippable :-)
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: saw that? ^
<ralsina> nessita: good catch, I missed it
<ralsina> nessita: that is probably one of the handshake errors we are getting randomly for the last month or so
<ralsina> gatox: try again in a few minutes
<nessita> ralsina: hum... I would say we need a specific version of httplib, is in the wiki page if I recall correctly
<nessita> let me show you
<ralsina> nessita: thanks
<gatox> ralsina, ok...... but from sources it works always
<ralsina> gatox: then that lib is not being bundled, maybe. You can check by inspecting the library.zip
<gatox> ralsina, which lib?? httplib?
<nessita> ralsina: hum, not sure if is the same, but look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Contribute/WindowsTesting and search for httplib2
<ralsina> gatox: httplib2
<nessita> "If you get a SSLHandshakeError failure when the Sign in  dialog appears, you're running a httplib2 version that has some issues  with https. Please use httplib2 version lower than 0.7.0 doing something  like this: "
<gatox> ralsina, inside the zip there is a httplib2 folder (with __init__, iri2uri, socks) and a httplib (pyc) file
<ralsina> gatox: ok, then it's bundled.
<nessita> gatox: what version did you bundle?
<ralsina> gatox: are you building it on the same machine you are using for dev? So we can check the version
<gatox> ralsina, no.... another vm specially created to do the bundle
<gatox> nessita, which version of httplib?
<ralsina> gatox: ok, then probably it's the httplib2 version like nessita said
<ralsina> gatox:  < 0.7.0
<nessita> ralsina: are the scripts bringing a specific version of httplib?
<ralsina> nessita: for most things, not forhttplib2
<ralsina> nessita: so, will add that
<nessita> ralsina: if the ssl thing is still there, it may help
<mandel> ok, time for my lunch
 * mandel lunch
<gatox> ralsina, how can i force to bring httplib2?
<ralsina> gatox: how did you install it the first time?
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhh..... yes, let me check again the wiki
<ralsina> gatox: you may have to use a URL to get an older version
<gatox> ralsina, it works..... i think i forgot to install httplib2 with easy_install
<gatox> ralsina, i'll create the bundle from stable now without cmd output
<ralsina> gatox: remember to change the version numbers
<gatox> ralsina, yes, already did
<ralsina> gatox: cool
<nessita> brb, need to debug something rebooting
<dobey> hrmm, i should change my gravatar too
<nessita> mandel: can you confirm what arch is the computer/vm that you used to test the controlpanel?
<gatox> ralsina, uploading the bundle
<gatox> retested, and it works fin
<gatox> fine
<gatox> ralsina, just to be sure..... from dist you need: u1sdtool, u1-control-panel-qt, u1-installer, u1-syncdaemon, u1-sso-login and python27.dll?
<ralsina> gatox: yes
<ralsina> gatox: remember to also upload a gpg signature
<ralsina> gatox: and, for bonus points, use u1.to to make the public links nicer ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, jeje of course
<gatox> ralsina, the gpg signatura is for the zip?
<gatox> (with those files)
<ralsina> gatox: yes
<gatox> ralsina, roger that
<ralsina> gatox: for every thing we pass to IS for signing, we need to also do a signature
<Chipaca> is u1.to working for you guys?
<Chipaca> i should get stats :)
<dobey> well, it asks me to log in at least
<Chipaca> i meant "being useful" more than "working" working :)
<dobey> oh
<Chipaca> i've got to merge some branches thereof
<Chipaca> aquarius is looking for me to hit me with them
<Chipaca> some of them are big and have thorns
<dobey> i didn't know it existed, and don't like the web. so probably not useful for me exactly :)
<Chipaca> dobey: a url shortener only for u1 links
<Chipaca> *public links
<dobey> right
 * aquarius grins
<Chipaca> dobey: only really makes sense if you have a sensible username and not the openid crap :)
<dobey> and if you make public links ;)
<Chipaca> and don't hate the web
<Chipaca> the "stable but random" shuffle makes for slightly unpredictable short urls, which is good :)
<dobey> well i suppose i am past the hate stage now. and have moved on to suffering
<dobey> next up is the dark side
<ralsina> Chipaca: I use it all the time
<ralsina> Chipaca: IS hates the default U1 public URLs because they don't work with wget by default
<Chipaca> ralsina: that's wget's defaults fault, changeable by configuration file
<Chipaca> and they know this
<Chipaca> or at least some of them do
<Chipaca> and --content-disposition isn't that hard to type (especially if you have completion)
<Chipaca> but, yay, users
<ralsina> Chipaca: yes. But rather than have to tell them the filenames (like they asked the first few times) I use u1.to and everything works. Easy and nice.
<nessita> mandel: ping
<Chipaca> ralsina: you know you can change the last bit, or even nuke it, and everything works?
<nessita> gatox: would you please confirm which version of python-dbus you have installed?
<ralsina> Chipaca: yes, but the default URLs are perfect
<gatox> nessita, just a sec
<gatox> nessita, Installed: 0.84.0-2
<nessita> gatox: ubuntu2?
<nessita> or higher?
<dobey> -2 is the old version
<dobey> it's also in oneiric
<gatox> nessita, dobey yes, it only says that
<dobey> -2ubuntu3 is the current version in precise
<nessita> dobey: right, -2ubuntu2 is the one working for me
<nessita> gatox: thanks
<dobey> nessita: hrmm. it's odd that -2ubuntu3 would break it while 2ubuntu2 would work
<gatox> ralsina, i've just send you an e-mail with the links
<gatox> elopio, ping
<elopio> gatox: hola.
<ralsina> gatox: ack!
<ralsina> gatox: if you are curious about the RT process, check RT #50328 at http://rt.admin.canonical.com
 * gatox checking...
<dobey> i hope it isn't raining when my desk gets here
<gatox> ralsina, mmm i think i don't have access there
<ralsina> gatox: you don't? Ok then :-)
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhh yes..... i needed to login with ubuntu sso.... not just the common login
<nessita> alecu: ping
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: hi there! so, I'm IRL testing your sso branch, the one that replaces restfull
<nessita> alecu: and the restful calls will not "finish"... would you know about that?
<nessita> (I have nothing else in this branch, is just your branch)
<alecu> nessita, sso with qt or not?
<nessita> alecu: without qt, I'm testing it by running the service from your branch and opening the U1 control panel with no U1 credentials in the system
<nessita> alecu: when I click "Join now", the registration dialog is opened
<nessita> and the captcha, for example, never loads
<nessita> alecu: another easy test is try to reset the password, which makes SSO send an email to your account - that does not progress either
<alecu> nessita, the problem with that is that the libsoup backend is disabled because of the GI bug
<nessita> alecu: not sure I follow
<alecu> nessita, so it uses a small twisted-web-client backend
<alecu> nessita, but gtk sso has no twisted main loop
<alecu> nessita, the small twisted-web-client backend is there so tests can pass till the gi bug is solved
<nessita> alecu: shouldn't the small twisted web client work IRL?
<alecu> nessita, to make it work irl we would need to make sso-gtk use the gtk reactor
<nessita> alecu: I understand. Can I somehow change the webclient to use libsoup one?
<alecu> nessita, yes: let me find the right file
<alecu> nessita, ubuntu_sso/utils/webclient/__init__.py, inside web_client_module()
<alecu> webclient_module
<nessita> ack!
<nessita> it went crazy!!!
<nessita> ah, I see what happened
<alecu> nessita, crazy how?
<nessita> alecu: is throwing captcha generation error all the time, and the UI is requesting it again
<alecu> nessita, you'll probably get GI errors on O and P
<nessita> so it was stuck in a crazy loop of catpcha requests
<alecu> nessita, I know the tests pass on M and perhaps N too
<nessita> alecu: yeah I'm not running tests, just IRL tetsing
<alecu> nessita, also, I did some fixes on friday for many , that I have to IRL still
<nessita> alecu: I'm still trying to have *something* working IRL, from the email I snet
<alecu> *for many restcalls
<nessita> alecu: did you push that?
<alecu> nessita, yes, I recall the mail. Did you get my reply?
<alecu> nessita, I pushed a few minutes ago, but I'm still testing it.
<nessita> ack
<alecu> nessita, did you get my reply to your mail on friday? it explains a bit about the twised-webclient-backend
<dobey> meh, i am an idiot
<nessita> alecu: I got your reply, not sure I remember the webclient explanation, will re-read (I do recall the NameError experience)
<nessita> alecu: you just mention the twisted+gi stuff, no?
<nessita> dobey: which reminds me... any update on the twisted+gi stuff?
 * mandel back
<dobey> nessita: not really. twisted guys want to release 12.0 soon, and would like it to be in precise. i'm going to try and get it wrapped up today
<nessita> dobey: would you have the link to the bug/merge proposal you're using?
<nessita> mandel: what arch is the system you tested the control panel stuff?
<gatox> me
<mandel> alecu, can you re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add-virtual-watches/+merge/88726
<mandel> nessita, 64
<alecu> mandel, sure
<mandel> nessita, If you need it I can easily spawn a P vm running 32
<nessita> mandel: no no, thanks
<nessita> me
<dobey> nessita: http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/ticket/4558
<nessita> standup eveyrone?
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<alecu> me
<gatox> nessita, i already said me
<briancurtin> me
<nessita> mandel, ralsina, dobey?
<dobey> que tal?
<nessita> hola briancurtin
<briancurtin> nessita: hey
<nessita> dobey: you feel like talking spanish you can go with "yo"
<mandel> me
<mandel> sorry
<dobey> jo nuk e kupton
<dobey> ;)
<dobey> meh
<gatox> should i go?
<nessita> gatox: yes please
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Created a bundle. Fixing branches. Fixed u1-installer script to create the bundle.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with the branches and propose 2 more (fixes in sso and u1-installer script to create the bundle).
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No	
<gatox> nessita, go
<nessita> DONE: not freaky friday: stuck on sso tasks (bug #801111, bug #919294, bug #919330)
<nessita> TODO: try to unblock the aforementioned bugs
<nessita> BLOCKED: yes
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 801111 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "should use GTK3 (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/801111
<alecu> DONE: fixes for bugs in use-restful branch, some IRL
<alecu> TODO: more IRL and fixes, reviews for mandel
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: briancurtin
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 919294 in ubuntu-sso-client "Be able to spwan a process from the mainloop and grab its exit code (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/919294
<briancurtin> DONE: much more progress on getting the correct setup and having projects buildable/testable
<briancurtin> TODO: figure out why a test is hanging in -windows-installer, learn about/automate U1_REG_PATH registry setting for -client tests, figure out what to do for the certs in -storage-protocol when needed by other tests
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: mandel
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 919330 in ubuntu-sso-client "Execute UI as a separated process, not inside the same mainloop (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/919330
<mandel> DONE: updated after reviews the virtual-watches branch. Looked at the auto-update-looping-call branch, merged with trunk and fixed conflicts. More work on proxy webclient messaged, I'm a little stuck with tests.
<mandel> TODO: more on proxy. Find out why some tests break on windows erver 2008 (jenkins)
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> dobey, te toca!
<dobey> λ DONE: hack day
<dobey> λ TODO: finish up gireactor, package set proposal, gwibber
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> nessita: lol "BLOCKED: yes" ?
 * alecu brbs
<nessita> dobey: I am. I'm also frustrated :-)
<dobey> nessita: blocked because of dbus?
<mandel> nessita, rugby does help with frustration, stepping on someones back is more relaxing than what you would expect :)
<dobey> i just drink
<alecu> mandel, it sounds a bit neanderthalish to me
<alecu> dobey, and that sounds a lot more civilized
<nessita> dobey: not only that, I have several blockages: the twisted gi is complicating the development of some branches (mine and alecu's)
<beuno> alecu, when you get a few mins, could you send me your wireless firmware?   :)
 * gatox lunch
<dobey> nessita: oh. so i need to drink heavily to unblock you :)
<mandel> alecu, I don't deny that the human being is an ape :)
<nessita> dobey: well, is complicated. Since the gwibber stuff has somehow higher priority than the gi stuff because that's needed for the CD space... and the gi is inly for development. But is also complicating our development... so is tricky
<alecu> beuno, I checked it up, and for the past year I've been using the stock ubuntu firmware (since installing N)
<beuno> alecu, ah, that's not great news for me then, since the stock one in P sucks
<alecu> beuno, I remember extracting a firmware from the windows drivers, but it surely was before reinstalling N from scratch.
<dobey> nessita: we need gi for working features too, not just for running tests.
<beuno> alecu, and it works reliably?  no packet loss?
<dobey> in fact, we need gireactor to reduce cd space :)
<nessita> dobey: I see the last comment is 11 days ago... we did not submit anything after that?
<alecu> beuno, the stock firmware seems to be mostly working on P. Somedays it just gets stuck and won't connect to a network even it sees it, and then I have to "sudo rmmod rtl8192se; sudo modprobe rtl8192se", and it will always fix it.
<dobey> nessita: no, because a) svn, b) been doing other things, and c) gireactor has been a back-burner issue mostly. but as i said, i should be able to finish it up today
<mandel> ralsina, what was the windows dependencies wiki url?
<alecu> beuno, nessita is having the same issue, and she provided the rmmod idea.
<nessita> dobey: thanks, let me know if I can help
<nessita> brb, will reboot to tets again latest python-dbus
<beuno> alecu, I see. I have the same problem connecting, and it stops working for blocks of time, even if it's still connected
<alecu> beuno, is it the same driver and chipset? lspci says "Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)"
<alecu> beuno, I also have not noticed any packet drops, but I'm not doing any long lived downloads or uploads and I have not been using the laptop too much since upgrading to P.
<alecu> only once or twice have I used it for the whole day, and P has been mostly reliable.
<beuno> alecu, checking. Have you tried using it heavily?  like google hngouts or strreaming/copying video over the network?
<beuno> alecu, RTL8188CE
<beuno> so, seems different
<alecu> beuno, I've been using it for mumble all this time, and it always worked fine (when I remembered to pause the leeching in the desktop)
<alecu> beuno, right. :-(
<nessita> ok, python-dbus is working now
<nessita> latest version
<nessita> which is... odd
 * alecu needs to do some parenting business, ttyl
<ralsina> mandel: if you are still looking for it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Contribute/WindowsTesting
<ralsina> Sorry I missed standup but was in a call
<nessita> mandel: can you please try, when you have a moment, to re-install python-dbus? see if the error is an issue in having old .pycs
<mandel> ralsina, sure, on it
<mandel> nessita, do you need me to do a complete re-install from apt-get?
<ralsina> mandel, briancurtin: I look forward to the day when we can delete 70% of that page ;-)
<mandel> me too :)
<nessita> mandel: of python-dbus? yes please
<mandel> nessita, ok, doing it atm
<nessita> thanks!
<briancurtin> same - and thanks for linking to that page
<nessita> dobey: would it make sense to apply your twisted patch to the source and have a custom twisted in our nightlies, until the patch is officially accepted in upstream?
<mandel> nessita, with a normal reinstall I get the same problem, what did you exactly use?
<nessita> mandel: I downgraded to -2ubuntu2, rebooted, upgraded to -2ubuntu3, rebooted
<dobey> nessita: at this point, probably not.
<mandel> nessita, ok
<nessita> dobey: but that would unblock alecu_away and me today... and will also take some burden out from your shoulders...
<nessita> dobey: I volunteer to make the new package for our ppa
<czajkowski> who's the music one store person to poke in here :)
<ralsina> czajkowski: ---> dobey
<czajkowski> dobey: ello ello me again, quick question am trying to re download my music I've bought already, and it says downloading, is there any way to do it fast, i've to click download and wait each time and i've 7 pages of music to do
<dobey> nessita: maybe after i finish the new change requests. also, as in the last comment, some changes have been made by itamar on top of my diff.
<nessita> dobey: ack. Would you please ping me back with the new diff, when that's available?
<dobey> czajkowski: i don't really know what you mean by "redownloading" there.
<czajkowski> dobey: so I'm downloading the music to this new machine as I somehow deleted it from old machine so you're able to download it 5 times after your first purchase
<dobey> czajkowski: i don't think there is any way to do that faster, no
<czajkowski> It's just a very slow process, I logged a bug last week that each time you click download on one page 2 or any page after page 1 of music you are brought back to page 1 making it tiresome
<czajkowski> dobey: ok i thought clicking download on all 10 songs in one go would work but it doesn't 1 at a time
<dobey> i also really don't know how that works exactly. that bit is all server side
<mandel> nessita, on my system if I do sudo apt-get install python-dbus=0.84.0-2ubuntu2 it tells me that such version does not exists, maybe I got the wrong one
<dobey> how many pages do you have in that view?
<nessita> mandel: is the right version, I had to download the .deb and install "by hand"
<mandel> nessita, ah.. que hacky ;)
<czajkowski> dobey: 10 songs per page
<dobey> czajkowski: yes, but how many *pages* do you have? 5? 50? :)
<czajkowski> dobey: 10
<dobey> czajkowski: ok. so it's not too bad then, though i agree it is annoying. you don't have to wait for a download to finish before telling another to re-download i don't think. so you should be able to just go click through them all. only thing you really have to wait for is that the page itself actually finishes loading, each time.
<dobey> and now i remember why it goes back to the first page every time
<dobey> you can blame aquarius and 7d for that
<dobey> it's unfortunately not really something we can fix, due to the reason why it's like that. :(
<dobey> but i can assure you we're working on greatly improving the music store experience :)
<czajkowski> dobey: you can clcick them all to download, they just won't
<dobey> czajkowski: when you click a song to redownload, and you end up on the first page, the song you just clicked is on the first page, right?
<czajkowski> dobey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-music-store/+bug/910921
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 910921 in ubuntuone-music-store "downloading users paid music from system keeps bringing you back to page 1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> yes i know. but the position of the song is what matters
<czajkowski> ok
 * mandel reboots to tests python-dbus for nessita
<dobey> czajkowski: so does the song move to the first page when you click to re-download it?
<czajkowski> dobey: no song moves to the first page.   The user is just brought back there.
<dobey> oh
<dobey> aquarius: ^^ is that how redownloading is supposed to work?
 * czajkowski peers at aquarius 
<aquarius> dobey, otp, sorry
<mandel> nessita, I did the downgrade, rebooted and upgraded python-dbus again and I continue to have the same problem
<nessita> mandel: did you rebooted after the second upgrade?
<mandel> nessita, no, shall I?
<nessita> mandel: well, is what I did
<nessita> and is working for me now
<mandel> nessita, ok, then rebooting again :)
<dobey> i think the reboot is a placebo
<dobey> i think i'll be taking a longish lunch today
<mandel> nessita, I'm was not that lucky, I have tried again and I have the same issue
<mandel> nessita, and I don't have the balls to do a remove of python-dbus.. there are sooo many things that depend on that
<dobey> mandel: it is probably not python-dbus causing the problem
<dobey> mandel: what is the exact error?
<mandel> dobey, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/814409/
<dobey> mandel: this looks like an issue talking to ubuntuone-login from ubuntuone-client. are you missing the ubuntuone-client package or something? does it work if you run /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-login by hand in one terminal, then start the control panel?
<mandel> on it
<mandel> dobey, eres un genio!
<mandel> nessita, that ^ fixes my problems
<nessita> mandel: doing what excatly?
<mandel> nessita, running /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-login  by hand, then control panel
<dobey> mandel: interesting. it's like the dbus-daemon for the session bus can't find the service file
<nessita> mandel: but that should be activated automatically...
<nessita> :-/
<dobey> mandel: do you have a /usr/share/dbus-1/services/com.ubuntuone.Credentials.service ?
 * mandel looks
<mandel> dobey, no, is missing, I guess that my machine is fracked..
<mandel> I do a re-install of u1client
<dobey> mandel: that is the issue then! :)
<mandel> dobey, +1 drink for you sir!
<dobey> wonder how that got deleted though
<mandel> no idea
<nessita> dobey: indeed... I did not check that but may have been my issue as well
<dobey> could have been
<mandel> did we get complains from others?
<alecu> ralsina, nessita: I'm taking Lucila to the doctor: so I'll probably end up taking off the rest of the day.
<nessita> alecu: ack, good luck in the doctor
<alecu> nessita, thanks.
<ralsina> alecu: good luck!
<mandel> alecu, cuidala!
<dobey> mandel: i haven't seen any
<nessita> lunchtime and moving back to my from-this-morning computer, so brb
<dobey> alright. lunch time and desk delivery here. bbiab
<mandel> I hate anyone who adds an svn hook to an hg managed project..
<ralsina> I think I will have lunch. Also, I have a doctor's appointment in 2 hours, so: 1) mail me if you need anything, 2) I will be around from 6 to 9 PM ART 3) I will probably take a 3 hour break now.
<ralsina> nessita, gatox, dobey, briancurtin, mandel: ^
<mandel> ralsina, ack
<mandel> I'm off for 10 mins, tea etc :)
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<briancurtin> ralsina, ack
 * mandel back
<gatox> dobey, ping
<dobey> gatox: hi
<gatox> dobey, hi, i wanted to ask you if you know which was the tests that were failing for sso in trunk, i found this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/920591
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 920591 in ubuntu-sso-client "Tests are failing in sso with test_webclient (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<gatox> in windows, and not the same tests fail every time
<gatox> dobey, we talk about this on friday night
<dobey> gatox: ah yes. if you look at the nightlies builds you can see the failures in the build logs
<dobey> gatox: also, just paste the failures in the description, or post an attachment on the bug, instead of linking to pastebin. :)
<gatox> dobey, ok
<dobey> if the pastebin entry gets expired, then we won't know what it is :)
<gatox> dobey, yes...... i added a comment with the failures
<dobey> thanks
<gatox> mandel, ping
<mandel> gatox, pong pong pong
<gatox> mandel, ok ok ok!! jeje
<mandel> je
<gatox> mandel, do you have time for a smalllllllll review before your eod?
<mandel> gatox, yes, shoot!
<gatox> mandel, thanks: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/remove-disconnect-signal/+merge/89761
<mandel> gatox, so you also get the timing issues on windows, is not just my vm, right?
<gatox> mandel, nop..... me too
<mandel> gatox, dammed, I could have rejected the branch that did that.. but I though it was just me and my slow vm..
<gatox> ¬¬
<gatox> :P
<gatox> brb!!
<dobey> gatox: those tests are failing in the nightlies builds, but apparently were ok in tarmac, which is quite odd. i can only guess something is missing in the nightlies that we need now, but no idea what exactly.
<gatox> dobey, the nightlies builds run only for linux?? or are you running windows tests too?
<gatox> dobey, because here are only failing for windows
<gatox> brb....
<mandel> dobey, gatox  atm I'm trying to get jenkins in a state where we do get all tests passing, which would be a nice improvement for windows
<gatox> back
<mandel> gatox, EOD, I'll finish the review tom morning
<gatox> mandel, ok, thanks
<mandel> np
<dobey> gatox: they only run on linux
<dobey> gatox: we are getting similar failures to that bug on linux
<gatox> dobey, ahh..... never happens for me in linux
<dobey> gatox: right, it doesn't happen in tarmac either, obviously. but it's happening in nightlies. so i think we/tarmac might have something, which the nightlies currently don't, or perhaps some other environment issue
<gatox> perhaps......
<nessita> dobey: out of curiosity, how can I browse the patch that is being reviewed in the twisted link you gave me? I can reach a branch that has it, but I would like only the diff against trunk
<dobey> nessita: well, itamar made a new branch with changes that aren't in the diff i attached. but the diff is attached to the report in trac
<dobey> nessita: http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/attachment/ticket/4558/gi-support.2.patch
<gatox> briancurtin, please when you have a moment, can you review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/fix-user-home-tests/+merge/88919 ?
<briancurtin> gatox: sure, i'll have a look
<gatox> briancurtin, thanks!
<gatox> EOD!! see you tomorrow
 * alecu brbs
<dobey> brb. switching desks :)
<ralsina> Hello! Did Imiss anything? Any reviews I can do?
<nessita> can I have a coupld of reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-lint/+merge/89777 ?
<ralsina> alecu: some strange zeitgeist errors mattgriffin is getting https://pastebin.canonical.com/58638/
<ralsina> nessita: looking!
<alecu> ralsina, I'll take a look
<nessita> alecu: you're back! how's lucila doing?
<alecu> ralsina, the one repeated the most is a known one, bug #751844
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 751844 in ubuntuone-client "KeyError on AQ_DIR_NEW_OK (zeitgeist) (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 31)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/751844
<alecu> nessita, she's still with a fever that comes and goes, and with some abdominal pain. She's on a liquid diet, and she'll need some tests done tomorrow morning.
<nessita> :-/
<ralsina> alecu: does it cause anything other than missing zeitgeist entries?
<alecu> ralsina, yup, it's mostly harmless
<ralsina> alecu: the last one at the end of the log doesn't look harmless though, it looks like it crashes :-/
<alecu> ralsina, also there's another error there that should be harmless too
<alecu> AQ_CHANGE_PUBLIC_ACCESS_OK
<ralsina> or it is harmless as you said ;-)
<ralsina> alecu: yes, that one. Ok
<alecu> ralsina, it's harmless because all zeitgeist stuff is ran in a "event queue handler", and those are run with a try: except Exception: log
<ralsina> alecu: awesome
<nessita> alecu: can we have tomorrow a mumble call to sync up a bit our mutual dependencies in sso? I would guess you can not run the GTK UI using the libsoup client... but I have the branch that migrates the GTK UI to gi bindings
<nessita> but that branch needs your web client and lazr replacements
<alecu> nessita, sure, let's schedule it for the afternoon, since I'll probably go with lucila for her tests in the morning.
<nessita> and we both are blocked on the twisted gi stuff as well
<nessita> alecu: ack... is 12ART too early for you?
<alecu> nessita, I think it's reasonable. I'll let you know by SMS if I wont be able to make it.
<nessita> great, thanks!
<nessita> alecu: and I meant 12ART right after the standup, of course :-)
<alecu> right
<alecu> :-)
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on fix-lint
<killfoo> hi! is there a ubuntuone port to fedora?
<alecu> killfoo, not that I know of, but it shouldn't be too hard
<killfoo> alecu not keen on a hack :S - but im a bit disappointed. i d like to support ubuntu. but im using only red hat familiar distros..
<ralsina> killfoo: there is nothing in the u1 client that is ubuntu-specific except for the unity support, which doesn't break anything if unity is not there. But we don't do fedora packages ourselves.
<killfoo> ralsina so compiling it myself will do the job for the files sync? I dont need integration of tomboy and stuff
<ralsina> killfoo: yes, for just thesync,you will need ubuntuone-client
<ralsina> killfoo: the control panel is another package, but you don't *need* it
<ralsina> killfoo: you will need ubuntu-sso-client
<ralsina> killfoo: and ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<dobey> ralsina: and the dependency on apt
<nessita> ralsina: great, thanks
<ralsina> killfoo: and a bunch of other dependencies we didn't write :-)
<killfoo> haha lol
<killfoo> yeah thats it.. no time for such stuff atm.. thx!
<ralsina> killfoo: if you are ever up to it, we will be happy to help you!
<killfoo> ralsina, after the exams :) thx!
<nessita> alecu: ping
<nessita> alecu:
<nessita> oops
<nessita> too many, sorry
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: can you help me confirm that this branch will force us to have the qt4reactor in linux as well?  https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-looping-call/+merge/81015
<nessita> alecu: if so, I will ask mandel to move that code to a windows-specific location, so it does not fetch that dep into the multiplatform code
<alecu> nessita, afaict it *will* require a twisted reactor for the looping call, you are right.
<nessita> alecu: ok, so the start() method should be moved to main/
<nessita> and have the autoupdate code in windows-side only
<alecu> nessita, and I think we should be doing this instead using qt or gtk timeouts or whatever we use for the mainloop
<nessita> alecu: not sure what you mean. Would you please elaborate?
<alecu> nessita, well.... if the update code is only used on windows then a looping call would be fine.
<nessita> alecu: you first meant that we should not use a LoopingCall but a qt timer0like thingy?
<nessita> or that we should?
<alecu> nessita, only if we want to use it on linux too (the code that warns about new updates)
<briancurtin> be back shortly - need to go pick up my car from the repair shop down the street
<alecu> nessita, the qtreactor is not going away for windows any time soon, so a loopingcall is fine there.
<alecu> briancurtin, ack
<nessita> alecu: right
<nessita> alecu: would you please change your voting there?
<alecu> nessita, sure
<nessita> alecu: I'm adding a long explanation there, so no need for you to be very explicit
<alecu> nessita, I added a small paragraph and changed the vote; you can go ahead with the long explanation.
<nessita> great, thanks!
<nessita> alecu: so, if you need to test your webclient-replaces-lazr branch, you can certainly use this branch lp:~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/gtk-ui which migrates the GTK UI to use the gi bindings
<alecu> nessita, nice!
<nessita> alecu: I've run both together and they seems to work (enabling the libsoupd webclient backend)
<alecu> yay compatibility!
<nessita> alecu: but somehow the captcha file is not available in the disk, the /tmp path is not there once the captchagenerated signal is emitted
<ralsina> Sorry tointrude, but why prefer a loopingcall? It seems to methat both would be the same thing, since this is windows-specific/
<nessita> I will leave that debugging to you :-)
<ralsina> alecu, nessita: ^
<nessita> ralsina: you mean looping call vs qt timer?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<alecu> ralsina, I prefer the loopingcall because the code is already there :-)
<ralsina> alecu: good reason! ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: I don't have a strong preference either, I must confess the LoopingCall code is, IMHO, a  bit more readable
<nessita> but yes, having it there is a plus :-P
<ralsina> nessita: sure, style I am +0 for both, just curious if there was a "technical" reason, that's all
<nessita> ralsina: but we'll need to use a qtimer in sso the same... so do not loose the knowledge on that
<ralsina> nessita: I blogged it :-)
<nessita> ralsina: (what you explained to me the other day was kinda chinese to me :-D)
<nessita> you did?
<ralsina> nessita: my blog is my memory crutvh
<nessita> link pliz?
<ralsina> nessita: yep!http://lateral.netmanagers.com.ar/weblog/posts/BB974.html
<ralsina> nessita: may still be chinese, but it's *permanent* chinese ;-)
<nessita> which is much better that transient chinese
<alecu> Since we will still be depending on qtreactor for the ipc, I figure that it's not a problem to have that as a loopingcall
<ralsina> alecu: sure, no problemwith it being a loopingcall
<alecu> if we can get rid of the PB ipc we will need to change this into a qtimer to get totally rid of the qt4reactor.
<ralsina> alecu: getting rid of that is a year-away thing, so...
<alecu> ralsina, I know :-)
 * ralsina proposes migrating to DBus on windows (not really ;)
<dobey> man, it really sucks that this monitor arm won't mount to my desk. :(
<dobey> i really need one now
<ralsina> dobey: you got the dual monitors with arms?
<dobey> no, i got a new desk, and i got an arm for my current monitor, but the arm is cheap and made to mount to like a 1" thick thing. reasonable places to attach to desk are not that thick. :-/
<nessita> well, I'm eoding soon
<nessita> anyone have something pending for me?
<alecu> nop
<nessita> how can I bring "back to life" a process that is T+ when digging into ps?
<dobey> how can i pass "X" to __init__() for importing later, without first importing it? just pass a string and do __import__() magic?
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<dobey> grumble
<ralsina> dobey: alternative is a lazy import hack, which is much bigger and much more fragile
<ralsina> dobey: something like this (wear safety goggles) http://code.activestate.com/recipes/473888-lazy-module-imports/
<dobey> meh
<dobey> __import__ hackery it is then
<ralsina> dobey: forthe monitor arm: plywood and glue
<dobey> i could fix it properly, but it would place the monitor slightly higher than it is already even if i did. so might as well just get a better one
<nessita> ok, I'm off
<nessita> bye all!
<briancurtin> and im back
<dobey> wb briancurtin
<dobey> i kinda want to get an IBM T221 now. or two of them.
<briancurtin> dobey: i love the example picture on wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:IBM_T221.jpg
<dobey> briancurtin: exactly
<dobey> i wish samsung made a comparable super-oled monitor today, in widescreen. 3840x2400 x 2 would be awesome. or 27-30" 4K display would be sweet.
<briancurtin> dobey: what monitor(s) are you using now?
<dobey> samsung 2343bwx
<dobey> if i could find another one at a reasonable price, i would probably get one
<dobey> but alas
<briancurtin> i kind of want to replace my 3 dell 1908wfp's with 3 Samsung MD230 but i haven't won the lottery yet
<dobey> they look nice, low resolution. i really like the ultra-thin bezels. i really want to see samsung come out with some nice super-oled monitors this year that aren't crappy hd resolution
<briancurtin> yep, i'm only sorta in the market, but i'd spring quicker if a good oled model came out, thin bezel being a huge plus
<ralsina> I think I need a faster notebook too
<ralsina> and a monitor
<ralsina> and a pony
<briancurtin> only 11 months until christmas :)
<dobey> i'm only using one monitor right now, so the ultra-thin bezel isn't as big an issue, though i really can't stand those stupid "touch of color" cases they have with the transparent plastic bits with a thin red line on the inside edge
<ralsina> briancurtin: if you were coming in a month, I would be asking you to help me get the notebook at least ;-)
<ralsina> as things are, it's going to be my mother in law on april
<ralsina> although I suspect if I reinstalled everything, it would be fast again. But now is a bad day to install precise, so... whatever
<dobey> because of the solar flares?
<dobey> hmm, i need to eat
<ralsina> dobey: X isbeing updated
<ralsina> dobey: so everything is going to be broken for a couple of days
<dobey> well, right *now* would be fine to upgrade it seems. i just did an apt-get upgrade and no new X yet.
<dobey> i hope it doesn't kill my system when xorg does appear in the upgrades list, because i am running nvidia on this machine :-/
<beuno> well, they did say things wouldn't break this time around ebcause they built everything in a ppa and copied over
<dobey> anyway, i should go get food, and then do more hacking
#ubuntuone 2012-01-24
<ralsina> beuno: I just saw the emailand it contains the phrase "the time of theyear whenwe break everyone's display for a couple of days until the mirrors become consistent"
<ralsina> beuno: so, me, I am waiting until next week ;-)
<beuno> ralsina, that's followed by "But wait!"
<beuno> solid guarantee
<ralsina> hahaha
<briancurtin> eod - see you guys tomorrow
<dobey> grr. pygtk.
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> G'mornin' all! :D
<ralsina> Good morning!
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<ralsina> morning,mandel! I heard that you broke something and didn't tell me :-)
<mandel> ralsina, as in I broke software of parts of my body?
<ralsina> body parts
<ralsina> the software I am assuming you brokeit
<mandel> ralsina, nah, just two teeth, nothing too important :)
<ralsina> haha
<mandel> ralsina, do you know how to access the jenkins instance?
<mandel> ralsina, I installed a windows server 2008 to test why the tests fail on jenkins, but the os is not the problem
<ralsina> mandel: asking sidnei ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, already did that, but I think he starts a little later
<ralsina> ok, time to send the kid to camp
<ralsina> mandel: yes, timezones... probably in 1hour
<ralsina> which is when I will be back myself. Have fun, eat soft ;-)
<mandel> ok, I'll see if we can get the green lights to jenkins, I don't like to have that broken at all
<mandel> ralsina, lol
<gatox> good morning
<gatox> brb....... restart
<mandel> gatox, buenas
<gatox> mandel, hi
<nessita> hello everyone!
<czajkowski> Aloha nessita
<nessita> hi czajkowski, how is it going?
<czajkowski> nessita: good thanks and you?
<nessita> great! thanks for asking
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> hola gatox!
<ralsina> gatox: please talk to Ng, he's not recognizing your gpg key
<gatox> ralsina, oh ok
<cjohnston> nessita: ping
<nessita> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> Can you take a quick look at bug #920949 please.. Judging on another bug your assigned, I think this may be relevant to you as well, and maybe have some help to the windows issues
<ubot4`> cjohnston: Error: Bug #920949 not found.
<cjohnston> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/920949
<ubot4`> cjohnston: Error: Bug #920949 not found.
<nessita> cjohnston: looking
<cjohnston> let me know if you need other information
<nessita> cjohnston: if you close the control panel and open again, is the issue fixed?
<cjohnston> I do notice in the logs that there are alot of paths that use "\\", I don't know if that's a windows thing or not
<cjohnston> nessita: no
<nessita> cjohnston: how are you closing the controlpanel?
<mandel> nessita, morning!
<nessita> hola mandel!
<cjohnston> "X"
<nessita> cjohnston: can you please try closing it from the systray icon? because "X" will only minimize it
<mandel> nessita, I did some fixes for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-looping-call/+merge/81015 let me know if that is correct or you want me to make if even less dependent on twisted, I think I could go a step further
<nessita> cjohnston: ideally, when closed, check that the ubuntuone-control-panel.exe process is no longer listed as a process is the task manager
<nessita> cjohnston: only for this debugging, of course
<nessita> mandel: will look, but is worth noting that the need of dropping the twisted reactor is in linux only
<mandel> nessita, ok :)
<mandel> nessita, also, I found why the tests are failing under jenkins, do you have like, 10 mins to chat about set_readonly?
<nessita> mandel: yes, tell me
<mandel> nessita, so, it turns out that the set_readonly sets the flag so that the admin account can read and write, and the tests on ec2 are run under that user, so jenkins can write too
<gatox> brb!
<cjohnston> nessita: ive done that, for now, still 'getting information'
<duanedes1gn> o/
<cjohnston> mornin duanedes1gn
<duanedes1gn> hello mr cjohnston
<nessita> mandel: from my POV, jenkins should not run as admin
<mandel> nessita, +1 on that, I can talk with sidnei about that, yet it might be a lot of work for him :(
<cjohnston> this takes forever
<duanedes1gn> cjohnston: saw on your facebook you were working for some place dive related. I got jealous. I have not been scuba diving in almost 2 years :/
<nessita> mandel: would you know why?
<cjohnston> hehehe
<nessita> cjohnston: the getting info is taking for ever?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> nessita: ^
<cjohnston> duanedes1gn: ya, i work part time at a dive shop
<nessita> cjohnston: was it taking that long before?
<cjohnston> nessita: yes. it hasnt worked for a few months, she just finally decided to tell me this
<mandel> nessita, I'll talk with him about it, if he can change the user it should then be done, othersiw we can add a skipIfAdmin but doing that sounds terrible
<nessita> cjohnston: would you know what version of Ubuntu One are you running?
<cjohnston> everytime i have tried to start it in the past day it takes long enough for me to walk away, then i get that other AttributeError
<cjohnston> nessita: downloaded it yesterday when i uninstalled/reinstalled
<nessita> mandel: no, no skipIfAdmin.... we shouldn't run the test suite as admin... since syncdaemon is not supposed to run as admin
<nessita> cjohnston: so, the error per se means that syncdaemon is not running, ergo is not answering requests from the control panel
<nessita> cjohnston: we need to debug why syncdaemon is not running
<mandel> nessita, ok, will talk with him so that we make those changes, when do we will have green lights on jenkins which is a great move forward!
<cjohnston> nessita: also get this one: bug 855428
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 855428 in ubuntuone-client "AttributeError: "NoneType" object has no attribute get_rootdir (affects: 18) (dups: 10) (heat: 128)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855428
<nessita> cjohnston: yes, is all the same
<cjohnston> ok
<nessita> it depends which info the control panel requests first
<nessita> but if syncdaemon is not working, every request will fail
<cjohnston> ok
<nessita> cjohnston: so, if this fails again, I'd need you to do the following:
<nessita> * close every ubuntuone-* and ubuntu-* process from the task manager
<nessita> * grab the whole content of the log folder, compress, and attach to the bug report
<nessita> cjohnston: and ping me back, I'll analyze the logs
<cjohnston> ok
<mandel> nessita, how evil would it be to add a feature that stops the test from running if you are admin?
<mandel> or root for what it matters
<nessita> mandel: hum... not sure we want your time to be doing that :-)
<nessita> mandel: we need you with proxy!
<nessita> mandel: can I ask something about the autoupdate code?
<mandel> nessita, going back to that :)
<mandel> nessita, of course!
<nessita> mandel: why are you providing a LoopingCall for linux?
<mandel> nessita, to have the same features in both os, I can add an empty class that does nothing, but with the diff in number of lines.. we might was well have it
<nessita> but we don't want to offer any update to the user  from the control panel on linux, we expect the user to use the system update tool
<nessita> mandel: in the review I mentioned moving the start() method to main, so we don't need to provide any autoupdate code in linux
<nessita> is that doable?
<mandel> nessita, let me take a closer look to give you exact details
<nessita> mandel: ack
<cjohnston> nessita: logs are attached
<nessita> cjohnston: thaks!
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> thank you
<gatox> back
<nessita> cjohnston: so, have some time to do some debugging?
<gatox> ralsina, ping
<cjohnston> nessita: I have a phone interview in an hour.. can you be available after that?
<mandel> nessita, what you would like to do to simplify the port way from the qt4reactor is to go to ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/main/__init__.py and remove the import of the qtreactor, remove the fact that you pass the stop method to start and make start return either a cb that start the event loop or something nicer
<ralsina> gatox: pong
<gatox> ralsina, do you have time for a re view?
<ralsina> gatox: sure!
<nessita> cjohnston: sure, ping me when you're free
<cjohnston> nessita: I have 7 hours after that :-)
<cjohnston> ty
<gatox> ralsina, thanks: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/folder-show-garbage/+merge/89094
<mandel> nessita, that makes the main method kinda stupid, so we move the code form main to start or the other way around
<nessita> mandel: start to main, yes
<mandel> nessita, then, the icon connection should be done in main, and we should remove nearly everything found in that __init__ files except the imports
<nessita> mandel: hum, let me confirm that last thing
 * nessita browses code
<mandel> ralsina, I found out why jenkins has failing tests, the tests are run as administrator, which brakes the readonly function on widows because the method allows the admin to write to file just in case the user wants to do something with it
<nessita> mandel: well, the main() method will remain in main/__init__, and the importing of the qt4rector may be moved (in a future branch, not now) to source.main(). Then, the start() method will be replaced by the code of start() itself
<nessita> mandel: which will also be in main/__init__ except for specific window parts, that will be located in main/windows. Does that make sense?
<mandel> ralsina, we (nessita and I) think that we should make the test not run as admin in jenkins since you are not suppose to run u1 as admin
<nessita> ralsina: yes... we should not be running the test suite as admin, that can masquerade some issues, and will make some other fails (tests can assume they are not run as root/admin)
<mandel> nessita, so, ideally, in my branch we just move start to windows main, and import from there instead from gui, right?
<nessita> mandel: yes (you will need to tweak the start() a bit)
<mandel> nessita, sure, no problem I'll do that, and the good thing is that systray does not longer import the reactor :)
<mandel> nessita, I'll do that before I forget and will get back to proxy (nearly done in small little branches : )
<nessita> mandel: ack!
<nessita> ok, I will go ahead and update all the X packages, wish me luck!
<mandel> ralsina, are we going to use the systray on linux?
<ralsina> mandel: no, we should use an indicator
<ralsina> mandel: there is some thing that turns qt systray icons into indicators though
<mandel> ralsina, ok.. I'm cleaning that part a little..
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> lovely, now xchat crashes too..
<mandel> lunch time!
<ralsina> gatox: what's path.replace(os.path.join(home_dir, ''), '') supposed to do?
 * gatox looking....
<dobey> nessita: i finished up the last set of changes requested for gireactor, last night
<gatox> ralsina, that is for show the Ubuntu One folder.... or any of the sync folder from the user without all the path to home....
<gatox> ralsina, just the folder name.... or the path relative to home
<ralsina> gatox: I don't get it. Also, you still are mixing unicode and bytes in lines 200-202
<nessita> dobey: yes, I saw that on the ticket... nice! kinda-bad-news is that the patch does not apply to apt-get-source'd twisted
<ralsina> gatox: Oh, I get it now
<ralsina> gatox: but you should not do it that way
<nessita> dobey: is there any chance you give me a patch that applies to twisted source? I'm happy to build the package for our ppa...
<ralsina> gatox: Imagine a folder called "/home/user/backup/home/user"  :-)
<nessita> ralsina: I did it that way... how should we do it?
<dobey> nessita: no, the last patch is against an svn branch which has more changes in it. i'll see if i can get a patch made up against 11.1.0
<ralsina> nessita: have to do it with regex so it only replaces the first time and only if it's at the beginning of the path
<gatox> ralsina, nessita maybe we can check if the string starts with home_dir.... and cut off that part
<nessita> dobey: thanks!
<nessita> ralsina: I will go with gatox's suggestion, adding regex usually just complicates the code (very few understand regex's)
<ralsina> nessita: indeed, doing it with startswith is good enough
<gatox> ok then.... changing that..... and fixing 200-202 lines
<ralsina> gatox: also, and nessita had commented this, on lines 201 and 202, use unicode literals
<ralsina> gatox: ah, ok, had not seen you say you were going to fix it
<ralsina> gatox: other than that, looks good to me
<gatox> ralsina, great... i'll let you know after the changes
<gatox> nessita, i know.... add test to the new implementation of process_path :P
<nessita> gatox: well, not necessarily since is a "private". What you should do is:
<nessita> gatox: add a new test for the method that uses _process_path, and make it so it processes a path like the one mentioned by ralsina
<gatox> nessita, ok
<ralsina> gatox: make it fail first, then do the fix ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, yes yes.... that was the idea :P
<dobey> fail fast, fail often.
<nessita> gatox: you should add a new test to BackendVolumesTestCase, and not use self.be._process_path... otherwise we're cheating :-P
<gatox> ok
<ralsina> gatox: here are the signed binaries: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~cmsj/installer-2.99.3.tgz
<ralsina> gatox: next step is, you put those back into dist and finish the bundling
<ralsina> gatox: then upload the bundle, with a signature
<gatox> ralsina, cool..... i'll do that now
<dobey> crikey. could everyone stop re-sharing gord's post on google+
<gord> this is how i take over the world
<ralsina> alecu sentme a SMS telling me that he's with his wife  at the doctor's so he won't make it for standup
<nessita> ralsina: got sms from alecu, he says that they are still at the doctor waiting for some results, he will not be able to make it for the standup
<ralsina> nessita: he, got the same sms, I suppose
<dobey> heh
<cjohnston> nessita: ping.. ready when you are
<nessita> cjohnston: ack. We have the daily standup in 5 minutes, and then I'm available
<cjohnston> sounds like you should sit down. :-)
<cjohnston> just ping me when your ready
<nessita> cjohnston: I will
<gatox> me
<nessita> me
<briancurtin> me
<nessita> ralsina, mandel, dobey?
<mandel> me
<dobey> me
<ralsina> me
<ralsina> DONE: tech leads call, mgmt call (ongoing), video lens call, review for gatox TODO: brian's 1-1 call, call with Mac candidate, canonicaladmin, askubuntu, talk with chipaca and davidcalle about video lens, random bits and bytes BLOCKED: not yet
<dobey> don't forget briancurtin
<nessita> gatox: go!
<nessita> dobey: he's next to me
<nessita> :-P
<dobey> oh. doh
<mandel> dobey, he's better than the 2 of us :P
<nessita> ralsina: ?
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Proposed branch for sso to avoid removing the signal to listen to network changes with dbus. Fixed some branches.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Create bundle. Finish with my pending branches.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> nessita, go
<nessita> DONE: teach leads call, tried to build a custom twisted package with gi fix in it (patch won't apply, so no luck there), restarted work on bug #919294
<nessita> TODO: finish aforementioned bug, sync up with alecu re: gi and webclient stuff, try to have a gi patch working against twisted 11.1.0
<nessita> BLOCKED: kinda (twisted+gi)
<nessita> NEXT: briancurtin
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 919294 in ubuntu-sso-client "Be able to spwan a process from the mainloop and grab its exit code (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/919294
<briancurtin> DONE: added a few more setup pieces, made some of the build automation smarter. almost done
<briancurtin> TODO: figure out what's missing to cause -windows-installer tests to hang and look into a test that depends on the wrong python installation, then get this checked in somewhere
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none (except that tweaking and re-running tests blocks up a lot of time since i don't have much else to do yet, but i'll live)
<briancurtin> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Worked on update the auto update looping call branch, I have to do some extra changes following a chat with nessita. Found out why jenkins tests are broken. We should not be running the test on jenkins using the adming account because sd assumes you are not admin.
<mandel> TODO: proxy (close to finish now).
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> COMMENTS: I have a detist appointment so I'll be done 30/45 min earlier today.
<mandel> next: doeby
<dobey> λ DONE: gireactor changes
<dobey> λ TODO: gen reactor patch against twisted 11.1, package set proposal, gwibber, music store
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<nessita> any comments anyone?
<gatox> nop
<nessita> briancurtin: looking forward to getting to .ar?
<nessita> briancurtin: would you need anything in this end?
<gatox> briancurtin, can you review this branch please? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/fix-user-home-tests/+merge/88919
<dobey> nessita: he needs mate con medialunas
<briancurtin> nessita: yep, i'm excited to get there, making sure i have everything. not sure if there's anything i'll need when i get there since i think i have the right power adapter/converters
<nessita> dobey: he will have some! speacking of which, last weekend, I had tons of mate with medialunas, and I had some in your honor
<dobey> hehe
<nessita> briancurtin: please note that A/C is 220 here, not 110, so be sure all your electronics work with 220 as well
<briancurtin> gatox: oops, i commented but didn't hit approve. fixed
<gatox> briancurtin, thanks!
<gatox> nessita, now this one is ready for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/fix-user-home-tests/+merge/88919 :P
<briancurtin> nessita: yeah i know my laptop adapter will work with it. i was just taking inventory last night so i think i should be ok on power stuff
<mandel> briancurtin, take shorts, it will be warm..
<ralsina> briancurtin: also, the plugs are different, get a universal plug adapter
<nessita> briancurtin: also, weather is usually very hot (35-40 C degrees), but for example, yesterday we had this huge storm and now the temperature is 25C. So you may wanna bring a light sweater, depending on how you tolerate the "cold"
<briancurtin> i just played in the snow for 5 hours at 20 degrees over the weekend so i'm alright with cold. wearing shorts will be amazing
<briancurtin> (20 degrees fahrenheit)
<nessita> briancurtin: and last but not least, the hotel has a pool and we may have meetings there, so, if you feel like it, bring a swimming suite :-)
<briancurtin> ha, nice
<ralsina> briancurtin: remember the hotel has pool
<ralsina> he
<mandel> or a bikini? they are open minded hehehe
<mandel> ralsina, nessita FYI sidnei is looking into the jenkins issue, he says is should not be a lot of work
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<ralsina> briancurtin: also, please set your picture and any missing data at directory.canonical.com
<nessita> mandel: specially with the new super script to setup an dev env, no?
<briancurtin> ralsina: will do
<mandel> nessita, that would be a great improvement, specially if we get jenkins to make the .exe :)
<ralsina> briancurtin: if it helps, I kept running into canonical websites I didn't know about for 6 months after I joined ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: making jenkins do the exes would kick ass
<mandel> ralsina, it would make me and QA super happy that is for sure
<briancurtin> with this super script thing, it gets the env setup, builds what needs to build, then tests it all. should i look into making it a target for jenkins?
<briancurtin> (that was kind of my goal, but with no specific CI system in mind yet)
<ralsina> mandel: if we ever get to making the bin scripts no-logic, it would also cut down signing process in half. Grab the latest build from jenkins, sign the installer, release :-)
<ralsina> briancurtin: PLEASE! :-)
<mandel> ralsina, briancurtin at some point we can see where is everything and put it together, atm I'm just in the situation were I want the tests to pass hehe
<ralsina> mandel: we are converging
<ralsina> mandel: it's a pincers movement
<dobey> i really wish unity alt+tab would only switch between windows on current viewport
<gatox> dobey, use unity2d
<mandel> dobey, +1000
<gatox> it does that
<gatox> mandel, ^
<ralsina> for some reason unity-2d has been much more reasonable than 3d for me since day one
<dobey> gatox: it also forces me to have ugly colored backgrounds for the icons, and doesn't seem to have a way to make them be 32px instead of 48px
<dobey> ralsina: it doesn't use compiz.
<ralsina> dobey: that's the whole secret? Cool.
<gatox> yep.....
<dobey> ralsina: yeah, so it didn't crash all the time, from day 1 :)
<gatox> and it's much faster :P
<dobey> ralsina: also, you probably just have placebo because it's qt
<ralsina> dobey: amazing software engineering insight: not crashing makes things nicer ;-)
<dobey> gatox: well, the fact that it doesn't use 200MB of RES is nice, yeah
<gatox> jeje
<dobey> i probably wouldn't care about the 48px icons if i had an IBM t221 for display though
<dobey> but the background colors and square borders are still annoying
<dobey> well, i also just don't like unity at all. i am forcing myself to use it
<mandel> dobey, why not using gnome-shell then?
<dobey> i don't like gnome-shell either
<ralsina> dobey: try KDE! ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: qt-razor!
<dobey> uh, no.
<dobey> unity should probably just force-disable workspacees, if it's not going to work with them correctly
<dobey> and just hide all the windows of applications that aren't the foreground app
<ralsina> dobey: so mac-like
<dobey> if only it had quicksilver…
<ralsina> dobey: there are a bunch of quicksilver-like launchers. I used to use one of those
<dobey> i think it's called "hud"
<elopio> rmcbride: are we missing something to remove selenium from ubuntuone-developer-dependencies?
<dobey> elopio: wrong channel?
<elopio> dobey: right.
<nessita> cjohnston: ping, I'mr ady
<nessita> ready*
<gatox> elopio, ping
<ralsina> dobey: I used to use launchy (when I had a minimalist desktop bent) http://www.launchy.net/
<elopio> gatox: pong.
<elopio> This quassel is a mess, I never know where to answer.
<cjohnston> nessita: ok
<nessita> cjohnston: so, can you please confirm that you have no ubuntuone-* or ubuntu-* process running?
<nessita> ralsina: would you please remind me where u1 is installed in windows?
<cjohnston> nessita: correct
<nessita> ralsina: also, can I have a user running syncdaemon "manually" from where is installed?
<dobey> ralsina: i don't actually want that
<nessita> cjohnston: can you please open a terminal, and go to: C:\Program Files\
<nessita> cjohnston: is there any Ubuntu One folder there?
<cjohnston> i dont see it, no
 * gatox lunch
<nessita> cjohnston: one moment, will boot my VM
<nessita> ralsina: ping?
<briancurtin> could it be in C:\Program Files (x86)\
<cjohnston> briancurtin: yes
<cjohnston> nessita:
<nessita> briancurtin: boo, that is because he runs 64 bits and we install only as 32?
<briancurtin> yep
<nessita> briancurtin: thanks :-)
<nessita> briancurtin: so, if I need cjohnston to run ubuntuone-syncdaemon with --debug option, shall i set a specific pythonpath?
<nessita> briancurtin: or just making C:\Program Files (x86)\Ubuntu One\ubuntuone-syncdaemon.exe --debug will do?
<briancurtin> nessita: that will do it as far as i know
<cjohnston> fwiw what i have is c:\Program Files (x86)\ubuntuone
<nessita> cjohnston: right, so go to that location in a terminal, and there execute:
<nessita> ubuntuone-syncdaemon.exe --debug
<nessita> cjohnston: let me know if that start the syncdaemon, you should see lots of messages in the terminal
<cjohnston> tthere is no syncdaemon in that directory
<cjohnston> ahh
<cjohnston> nessita: its in dist
<nessita> cjohnston: sorry, I'm not familiar with that part of the installation (I always run it from source)
<cjohnston> nessita: with --debug its running, but i got no output in the terminal
<ralsina> nessita: you want to run it with --debug to get output on the terminal? That doesn't work on windows
<nessita> ralsina: why not?
<nessita> cjohnston: one sec
<ralsina> nessita: because it detaches itself from the terminal
<nessita> ralsina: how can I run it with --debug?
<ralsina> nessita: and there is no way to make it not detach that won't  cause it to open a cmd window every time you run it
<ralsina> nessita: you just can't
<dobey> nessita: --debug should still output debugging logs
<nessita> dobey: I know, but there is nothing in the logs, they should are chopped of after tritcask creation
<ralsina> nessita: we can provide a binary that supports --debug but it will be  useless as a real windows program
<nessita> ralsina: syncdaemon is not fully starting for cjohnston, any idea how can we debug that?
<dobey> nessita: even in syncdaemon-debug.log?
<mandel> nessita, which os, windows?
<ralsina> nessita: all we have is the logs
<nessita> dobey: in the logs I had, no, but perhaps now that is running with --debug it might
<nessita> ralsina: logs have nothing, just nothing after tritcask creation
<nessita> cjohnston: do you have now a syncdaemon-debug.log in the log folder?
<dobey> nessita: right, with --debug, there should be a new syncdaemon-debug.log created, i would think
<nessita> mandel: yes
<ralsina> nessita: give me 5' I will create a syncdaemon that has a terminal
<ralsina> nessita: so --debug works
<nessita> ralsina: not sure if that will solve it, no worries
<nessita> ralsina: actually, --debug will give nothing more than DEBUG logs but in the terminal
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<nessita> ralsina: have you been debugging syncdaemons that do not start on windows?
<cjohnston> not in that folder
<ralsina> nessita: haven't had one of those in a while
<cjohnston> going to the log folder
<nessita> cjohnston: "that folder"  should be the usual log folder
<nessita> ralsina: when you did, how did you debug that?
<ralsina> nessita: by giving the user a version that shows errors on the terminal
<nessita> ralsina: errors as in errors from stderr, right?
<ralsina> nessita: but usually those were packaging bugs, so we would get an exception about something not loading
<ralsina> nessita: right
<nessita> ralsina: is there any chance to have that? how much effort is?
<ralsina> nessita: 5'
<dobey> ralsina: where does stderr go when the process detaches, exactly?
<nessita> ralsina: if you could provide that to cjohnston, we can debug what's his issue
<ralsina> dobey: nowhere, we are blackholing it, because otherwaise things crash
<cjohnston> nessita: paste.ubuntu.com/815454
<ralsina> nessita: working on it as we speak
<dobey> ralsina: we can't grab it and write it to a log file?
<ralsina> dobey: yes, we have a bug for that
<dobey> ok
<ralsina> dobey: we just have not done it. py2exe tries to do it, but is broken (tries to write the log in a system folder and crashes)
<nessita> cjohnston: so, that's the same as the other logs you have provided... is really weird because there is no error but syncdaemon just crashes. Couple of questions:
<nessita> dobey: see the -debug log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/815454/
<nessita> cjohnston: you mentioned you installed the latest windows release yesterday. Prior that, what version were you running?
<cjohnston> nessita: couldnt tell you
<dobey> nessita: looks like it isn't able to talk to sso
<nessita> dobey: I think the crash is much much earlier than that, SD goes thru local rescan before talking to SSO
<nessita> dobey: this looks like a crash when loading the metadata from tritcask
<nessita> cjohnston: have U1 ever worked on that account?
<dobey> nessita: then what does that last line mean?
<cjohnston> nessita: i think so.. there are some files from months ago.. this isnt my computer, its my wifes, so i couldnt be 100% positive
<nessita> dobey: I would say that the process died and then the factories were stopped
<nessita> cjohnston: do you have backup of everything related to U1?
<nessita> cjohnston: I would go with cleaning up the metadata and going from there
<nessita> cjohnston: I can assist you with that, she may have corrupted metadata
<dobey> ok, well i've no idea about it :)
<ralsina> nessita: if that fixesit, there is something we should be  logging and we aren't
<dobey> but i'll leave you to debug it and bug you later about gireactor
<nessita> dobey: yeah, is twisted PB black magic for process "activation", the code lives in sso
<nessita> dobey: bug me now! I can handle 2 parallel conversations
<dobey> nessita: what exactly are you going to do with the gireactor once you have it in a package? use it in tests?
<nessita> ralsina: maybe -- can't really tell since I'm not that familiar with tritcask
<cjohnston> nessita: so you want me to back up all of her files, is that what i understand
<nessita> dobey: install it in my computer and yes, using in in the tests
<dobey> nessita: it won't be usable in the tests with just that patch
<nessita> cjohnston: well, only the Ubuntu One related ones. MY question is: are all her U1 files in her cloud? or is tehre something in that computer that is not in the cloud?
<nessita> dobey: I know I have to modify devtools as well
<cjohnston> nessita: she has stuff not in the cloud
<nessita> dobey: I will also do that locally. But I seriously need to run the tests with that, since now, because I have some gi.repository import "hidden" in the  code, things get weird and complicated to follow
<nessita> dobey: and because of those "hidden" imports (that I need them that way, for now, because otherwise u1trial fails), I have seg faults because some other components are loading static bindings since the dynamic are not in sys.modules
<nessita> (is my theory)
<nessita> cjohnston: ok, then yes please do the following:
<nessita> cjohnston: * kill/close all ubuntu-* and ubuntuone-* processes
<dobey> yes, loading static bindings after loading introspected bindings, can cause segfaults
<nessita> cjohnston: once you confirm no ubuntuone-* is running, please copy the C:\Users\Hope Zachman\Ubuntu One folder to a "secure" location
<cjohnston> secure just meaning wont be deleted?
<nessita> dobey: yes, and I'm having those, so I need to clean up the code and go from there. Otherwise my current branches are just madness
<mandel> nessita, ralsina I need to go to the dentist, if they don't kill me I'll be back later
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<nessita> cjohnston: yes, a pendrive, or another folder that is not being synced by U1
<nessita> mandel: ack
<dobey> nessita: ok
<cjohnston> working on it.. 31gigs worth
<nessita> cjohnston: ouch!
<nessita> cjohnston: does she also have any other folder synced with U1 besides "Ubuntu One"?
<cjohnston> nessita: if all of it was there, it would be more than 100g
<cjohnston> nessita: no
<ralsina> cjohnston, nessita: I can't produce a good syncdaemo-debug.exe because it wouldbe version-dependent
<nessita> ralsina: not sure I understand that :-) can you please explain?
<ralsina> nessita: if I build a syncdaemon exe from today's stable branch it will not work if he has 2.0.2 installed
<nessita> ralsina: he says he download it yesterday and install it
<nessita> ralsina: can we give everything that is needed? (not sure how much work is that for you)
<cjohnston> is there a way in windows that i can find the version info without starting it
<ralsina> cjohnston: yes, look at theupdate.ini
<ralsina> the update.ini*
<nessita> ralsina: in which directory?
<ralsina> nessita: in ubuntuone\data IIRC
<ralsina> No, on ubuntuone
<cjohnston> ralsina: nessita  203
<ralsina> cjohnston: ok, so that's 2.0.3 .... let me give you a file, let's  see if it works
<cjohnston> im currently backing up my files
<ralsina> cjohnston: yes, for ater
<ralsina> s/ater/later/
<cjohnston> ok
<ralsina> cjohnston, nessita: http://u1.to/ralsina/H/syncdaemon-debug.exe
<ralsina> cjohnston, nessita: that has to be placed in dist to work. Other than that, it's just like syncdaemon, but it writes stderr to the terminal
<dobey> meh, am not feeling so great today
<nessita> ralsina: so, double click on the exe will open a terminal with stderr in it?
<cjohnston> ralsina: ok.. should i copy the current one to .old?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, or you can start it from a terminal and pass it --debug
<ralsina> cjohnston: no need, differente exe names :-)
<cjohnston> good point
<cjohnston> ralsina: nessita ill get back to you with the results
<ralsina> cjohnston: ack
<dobey> need to get food. bbiab
<alecu_> hello!
<ralsina> time for a quick lunch. Wil be back in 29'
<cjohnston> ralsina: nessita paste.ubuntu.com/815501
<nessita> cjohnston: looking
<nessita> cjohnston: hum you need a newer syncdaemon.conf
<nessita> ralsina: ^
<nessita> ralsina: where is the "master" syncdaemon.conf file?
<gatox> mandel, do you have time for a review?
<cjohnston> nessita: there is one at AppData Local ubuntuone
<cjohnston> dont know if its the master tho
<nessita> cjohnston: how big is it?
<cjohnston> 1kb
<nessita> cjohnston: more than 20 lines?
<nessita> cjohnston: I will give you a new one to put in replacement
<cjohnston> paste.ubuntu.com/815509
<ralsina> nessita: the "global" one isin ubuntuone\data, the user's one is where cjohnston said
<nessita> ralsina: seems like the global one does not have the new .conf?
<nessita> ralsina: for building the installers, are you using the .conf from data?
<ralsina> nessita: let me check,it's supposed to
<nessita> ralsina: ubuntuone\data where exactly? so I can ask cjohnston to replace it
<ralsina> nessita: c:\program files (x86)\ubuntuone\data
<cjohnston> i have it
<ralsina> nessita: it takes the file from ubuntuone-client/data and copies it
<nessita> cjohnston: can you replace the syncdaemon.conf from c:\program files (x86)\ubuntuone\data with this one http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/815510/ ?
<nessita> ralsina: awesome... any idea why cjohnston has an "old" one?
<nessita> ralsina: or we haven't release the new installer yet?
<ralsina> nessita: could be a problem with the installer
<ralsina> nessita: define "old" :-)
<nessita> ralsina: without the .conf file that has the manhole settings
<ralsina> he should have the one from trunk 3 weeks ago, when 2.0.3 was released
<nessita> ah ok
<cjohnston> nessita: same error
<nessita> ralsina: you sure syncdaemon uses that file as master .conf file?
<nessita> ralsina: don't we put it in some C:\Users\something\global?
<nessita> cjohnston: can you please if you have a .conf file in C:\Users\All Users\Application Data?
<nessita> please check* if you have..
<cjohnston> there is one at users\all users \ubuntuone
<ralsina> nessita: ohhhhhh
<ralsina> nessita: forgot about that one
<cjohnston> the one there seems to be the same as the one that i already replaced
<nessita> cjohnston: can you please replace that one, and retry?
<nessita> ralsina: so, any idea why we're shipping one in C:\Program Files (x86)\ubuntuone\data
<ralsina> nessita: yes, the one from ubuntuone\data gets copied there on install. The All Users one is the one you need to replace.
<nessita> ah
<cjohnston> there we go
<ralsina> nessita: I should probably make it delete the one from data
<nessita> cjohnston: is it running?
<cjohnston> yes
<nessita> ralsina: is this path correct? C:\Program Files (X86)\ubuntuone\dist\u1sdtool.exe
<nessita> to use u1sdtool
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<cjohnston> yup
<nessita> cjohnston: you can use that u1sdtool to check the state, what does -s say?
<nessita> alecu-lunch: hey there
<nessita> alecu-lunch: when can we schedule the mumble?
<cjohnston> nessita: it seems to be running, but not getting any output with -s
<nessita> cjohnston: you run u1sdtool -s and get nothing? does the command return the prompt?
<cjohnston> i ran u1sdtool.exe -s and i get nothing
<cjohnston> no command prompt
<nessita> cjohnston: ah, please run it inside a terminal
<nessita> so, open a terminal, go to C:\Program Files (X86)\ubuntuone\dist\
<nessita> and in there, run u1sdtool -s
<cjohnston> nessita: paste.ubuntu.com/815523 is the output from the syncdameon --debug
<briancurtin> ralsina: 1-on-1 mumble?
<cjohnston> nessita: thats what im doing
<ralsina> briancurtin: yes, I'll be there in 1'
<cjohnston> it just has a flashing curser on the next line
<nessita> cjohnston: then what do you mean with no command prompt?
<cjohnston> it doesnt return to the command prompt
<cjohnston> does the command return the prompt?
<cjohnston> no
<nessita> ralsina: ok, so syncdaemon is really not starting, and there is nothing else in the termianl
<nessita> ralsina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/815523/
<ralsina> nessita: no idea
<nessita> ralsina: any idea why "2012-01-24 11:59:11,532 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - INFO - Starting Ubuntu One  client version 0.1"?
<nessita> ralsina: we don't update the clientdefs.py file?
<ralsina> nessita: no, I think we have a bug for that
<ralsina> nessita: that's done by autotools on linux, so we need to emulate it
<ralsina> nessita: did you try removing the metadata
<gatox> alecu-lunch, ping
<ralsina> briancurtin: it looks like I can't hear you in mumble
<nessita> ralsina: not yet
<briancurtin> ralsina: ugh, let me reconfigure one more thing. its not picking up my voice automatically so i need to do a keypress to talk
<ralsina> briancurtin: yes, that's how we all use it ;-)
<ralsina> briancurtin: because the other way never ever ever works right
<nessita> ralsina: did you have lunch already? I'm starving, and  perhaps you could guide him on that
<ralsina> nessita: had lunch, but I have two calls to make
<ralsina> nessita, cjohnston: I have a bit of time in 30 minutes
<briancurtin> ralsina: i think i have it setup to use shift to talk, but let me restart and come back
<nessita> cjohnston: I need to have lunch now (I'm starving! is 2pm here), I will get back to help removing the metadata and restarting if ralsina couldn't make it before that. Is that ok?
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> just ping me
<nessita> ack
<nessita> lunchtime everyone!
<ralsina> cjohnston: basically, it's "stop everything, remove the contents of C:\Users\Hope Zachman\AppData\Local\xdg then try again"
<cjohnston> ralsina: is there more to it? if not, ill go on and do that
<ralsina> cjohnston: no, nothing more to it
<cjohnston> ok
<briancurtin> ralsina: let me know if you can hear me in there
<ralsina> briancurtin: not so far!
<briancurtin> ralsina: arghhh, i'll find another headset
<ralsina> briancurtin: let's take a rain check, take time to debug mumble, and do it tomorrow :-)
<cjohnston> ralsina: do i need to do anything since i added the new conf files?
<cjohnston> go back to the old ones or anything
<ralsina> cjohnston: no, let's try with the new ones
<ralsina> cjohnston: if it works, then it was corrupted metadata and we're golden
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> so just double click the ubuntu 1 logo?
<ralsina> cjohnston: yu killed everything first?
<ralsina> cjohnston: if so, yes, click on the logo
<cjohnston> yes
<gatox> people, i'll be back in a couple of minutes, i need to updates the native windows installation and test the u1 installer
<cjohnston> thats alot quicker
<briancurtin> ralsina: sorry. everything *looks* like it should be working, i'll see if i can tweak it.
<ralsina> briancurtin: it happens. Don't worry too much.
<cjohnston> ralsina: says its syncing
<ralsina> cjohnston: \o/
<ralsina> cjohnston: bad news: we have no idea how the metadata got corrupted. Good news, we fixed it ;-)
<cjohnston> only 70 gigs to download
<cjohnston> ralsina: so would that be the same issue for the other bug
<ralsina> cjohnston: well... that's going to take a little while ;-)
<ralsina> cjohnston: which one is "the other"?
<cjohnston> ralsina: local network syncing!
<ralsina> cjohnston: we don't have that yet, sorry
<ralsina> cjohnston: I would *love* to have it
 * cjohnston cracks the whip
<ralsina> cjohnston: you know, you *can* copy by hand onto the Ubuntu One folder :-)
<cjohnston> I'd have to figure out how to make my ubuntu computer and my windows computer talk
<cjohnston> although, it prolly would be faster
<ralsina> cjohnston: winscp :-)
<cjohnston> ralsina: bug #855428
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 855428 in ubuntuone-client "AttributeError: "NoneType" object has no attribute get_rootdir (affects: 18) (dups: 10) (heat: 128)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855428
<cjohnston> thats one of the two errors I got
<ralsina> cjohnston: that is a generic "syncdaemon is dead"  error
<ralsina> cjohnston: since we revived it, it doesn't happen anymore
<cjohnston> i got that
<ralsina> cjohnston: so, now we have something to try for the next person that has that problem
<cjohnston> ralsina: looks like someone posted 2 days ago
<ralsina> cjohnston: I will followup case by case. It's unlikely that this fixes it for everyone, but it's something to try
<cjohnston> yup
<ralsina> cjohnston: do you have a syncdaemon-exceptions.log from when you were having this problem?
<cjohnston> ralsina: in my bug i believe
<cjohnston> 1 sec
<cjohnston> bug #920949
<ubot4`> cjohnston: Error: Bug #920949 not found.
<cjohnston> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/920949
<ubot4`> cjohnston: Error: Bug #920949 not found.
<ralsina> cjohnston: ok, looking, thanks
<cjohnston> feel free to write a comment and close that bug ralsina
<ralsina> cjohnston: I commented, I will leave it open until we figure out what's wrong
 * nessita is back from lunch
<nessita> alecu: ping
<nessita> cjohnston: so, is working now? :-)
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: shall we mumble?
<alecu> nessita, can we do it in 5 minutes?
<nessita> alecu: yes
<alecu> nessita, 14.45 art?
<nessita> alecu: you got it!
<cjohnston> nessita: yes
<nessita> dobey: since I'm about to try to put together a plan with alecu to unblock our work, I wanted to ask you about the status of the patch for twisted 11.1.0, so I use that info when weighting things
<nessita> cjohnston: awesome (yet I don't like we don't know why you had corrupted metadata)
<cjohnston> nessita: wasnt it the same problem on my ubuntu system?
<cjohnston> or was that different
<cjohnston> where it thought it uploaded the file but didnt
<nessita> cjohnston: that was different, that was syncdaemon missing a "revno" of a volume
<nessita> cjohnston: in this case the metadata info can not be even parsed
<cjohnston> nessita: i am also finally able to start uploading multiple gig files too
<cjohnston> which was another bug of mine
<nessita> that's why syncdaemon was stuck in a very early stage
<nessita> cjohnston: that's great to hear
<cjohnston> we will make this thing work at some point
<cjohnston> lol
<ralsina> quick, let's kick cjohnston out of the channel before we break the winning streak of fixing his bugs! ;-)
<cjohnston> lol
<dobey> nessita: http://people.gnome.org/~dobey/twisted-11-1-gireactor.patch
<nessita> dobey: YOU ROCK
<nessita> alecu: I'm in manou-ah-manou
<nessita> dobey: and is even a level 0 patch! :-D
<nessita> dobey: and it applies FINE! :-D :-D /me builds a custom package
<dobey> level 1, as quilt expects :)
<nessita> dobey: yeah, level 1 I meant
<dobey> having source packages in a vcs makes it really easy to generate diffs against them :)
<dobey> nessita: and it looks like it will most likely land upstream today or tomorrow
<nessita> that's great news
<nessita> dobey: how often do ubuntu sync with debian?
<alecu> nessita, my mumble is acting up, like usual.
<nessita> alecu: :-/
<nessita> alecu: wanna restart it one more time?
<nessita> did you try turning off and on again? :-P
<dobey> nessita: freeze for syncing with debian has passed. but we can request sync of specific packages. why?
<nessita> dobey: I understand that twisted comes from debian since the package used to had no ubuntu prefix?
<dobey> nessita: yes, the current version is straight out of debian
<dobey> nessita: also: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/add-gireactor/+merge/89965
<nessita> dobey: looking *right now*
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: would you please review, when you have a moment? (that code is not used in any module, for now, is a dependency for future branches) https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/run-stuff-from-mainloop/+merge/89956
<ralsina> nessita: interviewing, but sure, later
<dobey> yay. looks like my vesa mount should be here tomorrow
<dobey> then i can stop straining neck
<alecu> nessita, looking
<gatox> alecu, hi.... do you have time for some reviews? (one re-review.... and another little one dbus related)
<alecu> gatox, sure
<gatox> alecu, thanks!
<nessita> dobey: so, good news, using my patched twisted packages and your devtools branch, I no longer have the static/dynamic issue. But I'm getting this:
<nessita>     from gi.repository import Gtk
<nessita> ImportError: No module named gi.repository
<gatox> alecu, this one is the re-review one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049
<nessita> dobey: but the module is there, I can import it from a python prompt
<nessita> dobey: any clues?
<alecu> gatox, no! not again!
<gatox> alecu, and this one is the new one (short): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/remove-disconnect-signal/+merge/89761
<dobey> nessita: what is the full trace?
<alecu> gatox, and a new one, cool! :-)
<gatox> alecu, sorry.... :(
<alecu> :-)
<nessita> dobey: controlpanel's, for example: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/815605/
<nessita> (is not over Gtk but over Soup, but is the the same trace)
<dobey> nessita: maybe an issue with the way we're using __import__ there, which just wasn't an issue with the static bindings
<nessita> dobey: indeed. Shall I add that to the MP or do I fill a separated bug?
<dobey> nessita: can you try something real quick to test? in the u1trial script, change the __import__ line to pass "globals(), locals()," instead of "None, None," as the 2nd and 3rd arguments, and see if it fixes the issue?
<nessita> of course, testing
<nessita> dobey: I noticed that before I did not used your devtools branch... and now I have, but I get the same result: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/815610/
<nessita> which is weird... why it kinda work without your branch? :-/
<nessita> dobey: shall I also pass --reactor=gi?
<dobey> nessita: yes you need to pass -r gi
<nessita> ok, good
<nessita> now the issue is u1client, it used gio
<nessita>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone/platform/linux/os_helper.py", line 33, in <module>
<nessita>     import gio
<nessita> ImportError: No module named gio
<nessita> will build a branch and put it on the PYTHONPATH
<dobey> nessita: you ported the gtk control panel to gtk3/gi?
<nessita> dobey: nopes
<nessita> I see
<dobey> nessita: you might want to avoid trying to run the tests in it with the new reactor then :)
<nessita> dobey: thanks for making note my dumbness
<nessita> dobey: so I need to test my new gtk/gi tests in sso
<nessita> doing that
<dobey> nessita: just work on sso for now i think
<dobey> blah, i need dust repellant air, to fill my office with
<nessita> dobey: guess what :-)
<dobey> it worked?
<nessita> dobey: IT WORKS
<nessita> dobey: approving
<dobey> you have dust repellant air? :)
<nessita> dobey: no... but I have some twisted packages I can upload to our ppa :-) shall I?
<dobey> nessita: what did you specify the version number as in the changelog?
<nessita> 11.1.0-1ubuntu1~precise1
<nessita> dobey: ^
<dobey> ok. yeah, i guess you can upload it for precise only
<nessita> will do
<nessita> dobey: do I have to put something specific in the changelog? my current entry is:
<nessita>   * gireactor.patch: provide reactor compatibility with gi bindings
<nessita>     (http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/ticket/4558).
<dobey> nessita: i guess that's fine, though i'd name the patch 00_gtk3-gireactor.patch or something. it's not really a big deal though
<nessita> dobey: ack
<nessita> dobey: approved
<nessita> (the globals and locals change is not needed_
<nessita> )
<dobey> ok
<dobey> nessita: i just realized we can't make it default yet anyway; as long as we are landing branches on 11.04, glib will have to be default for the stable branches that will continue to use the glib2/gtk2reactor
<nessita> dobey: right... so we should have different swicthes in our test runner sripts?
<nessita> so we can have a tarmac config for natty, and another from O and above
<dobey> nessita: we can just make run-tests do -r gi when we fix code to work with the new reactor.
<nessita> dobey: ok so only stables are affected by this you say?
<dobey> nessita: we won't need a different tarmac config. though once this lands and we fix our stuff, we cna set up a precise instance for tarmac
<dobey> i think the stable-2-0 branches will have to continue landing on natty, though
<nessita> dobey: but then our nightlies will fail to build on natty, no?
<dobey> nessita: they will fail on anything that doesn't have the deps, yes. but the only way to do that is to backport stuff, and well, we can deal with that later
<nessita> dobey: besides twisted, do we need anything else backported?
<nessita> (just to know for now)
<dobey> for natty, maybe, maybe not. it depends on what works. for maverick and lucid, yes.
<dobey> and i am really not looking forward to that
<dobey> even if we just wait until may and drop maverick support completely
<nessita> dobey: well, if we drop the GTK UIs we don't need to backport any gi stuff :-)
<dobey> lucid is going to be a problem.
<dobey> we'll just drop everything and switch to tkinter
<ralsina> dobey: maverick is dead (almost)
<dobey> ralsina: lucid isn't
<ralsina> dobey: indeed lucid ain't dead
<dobey> and it makes me sad
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-dev-tools/prefer-path/+merge/89493
<ralsina> dobey: you are sad it's not dead?
<dobey> ralsina: i am sad that we may have to backport gnome3 to it.
<ralsina> dobey: well, that would be very sad indeed
<ralsina> dobey: on the BA sprint I proposed backporting only syncdaemon so we would get less freakish errors
<ralsina> dobey: +1 on that, I had checked it, forgot to vote it
<ralsina> gatox: quick catchup, could you upload the installer for signing?
<gatox> ralsina, yes..... i uploaded the installer and the gpg signature.... but i thought that was invalid because of that issue
<gatox> ralsina, i'll send you right now an e-mail with the links
<gatox> ralsina, i've just sent you the e-mail
<ralsina> gatox: no, that was already in 2.0.3 so it's not a regression
<ralsina> gatox: we suspend releases for regressions, not for preexisting bugs ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhh ok then.... you have the links in your mail! :D
<testi> How can I see my files? In the browser for example.
<dobey> testi: https://one.ubuntu.com/files/
<ralsina> gatox: can you turn those into nice links with filenames using u1.to please?
<testi> dobey, this always directs me to one.ubuntu.com/services
<dobey> testi: it redirects me through login, and then shows me files after it logs in
<testi> dobey, yes and for me after the login I'm directed to services
<dobey> testi: what plan does it say you have?
<testi> I don't manage to see my files. Even if I go to "My account" -> "Files" it directs me to services, it is in fact advertizing for what I already have
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<dobey> duanedesign, rye: ^^ could you help testi? looks like a problem with the account
<testi> dobey I don't understand the meaning of the services page, but I know I'm subscribed to music streaming and + 20 GB and 5GB for free
<duanedesign> hi testi
<testi> duanedesign, hi
<duanedesign> testi: i am going to send you a PM so I can get your email you use with your account.
<dobey> ugh. synergyc apparently crashed
<alecu> nessita, ping
<nessita> alecu: pong
<alecu> nessita, I don't understand this stuff in your branch: """NO_SUCH_FILE_OR_DIR = 'OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory'"""
<alecu> nessita, why are you looking in stderr for that?
<alecu> nessita, I don't understand why would it make sense to look in the stderr of the process that was ran
<nessita> alecu: when using twisted spwaner, I can't detect when a process failed to start because the process itself crashed, from when twisted couldn't spawn it
<nessita> alecu: is the crappy twisted spawner
<nessita> alecu: it always returns a callback'd deferred, instead of errbacking the returned result
<alecu> nessita, right. But if that error shows up is that the process being run is printing that to it's stderr, right?
<nessita> alecu: no... is the output of the thing that is trying to spwan the program I pass as parameter
<alecu> nessita, ugh, ugly.
<nessita> alecu: at least that's what I saw when testing IRL
<nessita> alecu: I tried to spawn a non existent program, and the returned deferred was callback'd with exit code 1
<nessita> and the only info I had was looking into the stderr
<alecu> nessita, well, it kinda makes sense, but it's ugly as hell for twisted to be doing that.
<nessita> alecu: I agree 100%
<dobey> i want a working synergy :(
<nessita> alecu: I did not care that much since we're not using that spawner IRL
<alecu> nessita, right
<alecu> nessita, it's time for my kinder-run, I'll keep reviewing it later.
<nessita> alecu: thanks
<ralsina> nessita: did you unblock on the problem you had on friday? If you didn't, I can try and see if I can help with it tomorrow
<ralsina> dobey: about bg #793112 the problematic text iis actually coming from the website, right?
<ralsina> dobey: bug #793112
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 793112 in ubuntuone-music-store "U1 music store has incorrect description for 'Validation number' (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793112
<dobey> ralsina: which is why i moved it to ubuntuone-music-store project, yes
<ralsina> dobey: ok, didn'tget that email yet :-)
<dobey> ralsina: i moved it on jan 13 :)
<dobey> i don't know why rick assigned it to us though
<ralsina> dobey: ok, the mail I did get is about it being assigned to desktop+
<ralsina> dobey: and we should re-assign to web
<dobey> yes
<ralsina> on it
<ralsina> joshuahoover:  why are all the ubuntuone-music-store bugs assigned to you? Is that policy, or someone tricked you? ;-)
<joshuahoover> ralsina: ummm...hmmm
<ralsina> joshuahoover: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-music-store/+bugs
<joshuahoover> ralsina: oh yeah, mattgriffin did that a while ago i believe
<joshuahoover> ralsina: as you can see, i've been diligently working on them
<ralsina> joshuahoover: haha
<gatox> EOD! bye everyone..... see you tomorrow
<gatox> alecu, please let me know if i need to fix something in any of my branches.... thanks! :D
<nessita> ralsina: got your message, was answering some other pings, sorry. I kinda unblock it, but what I have now is not ready for sharing atm. WIll ping you tomorrow if I need more help, thanks
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thanks
<dobey> i need a beer.
<nessita> alecu: you back?
<nessita> dobey: you saw this? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/90928443/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.ubuntuone-dev-tools_3.1%2Br57-15~precise1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<nessita> bin/u1lint:46:24: W291 trailing whitespace
<nessita> make[1]: *** [override_dh_auto_test] Error 1
<dobey> no but i'll fix
<nessita> dobey: ping me for reviews if needed
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> nessita: i am confused, because there is no whitespace there.
<alecu> nessita, back
<nessita> dobey: looking
<nessita> alecu: hola! wanted to ask if your branch is suitable for merging into mine (will make it a requirement later when proposing for merge)
<alecu> nessita, it's suitable, yes. And I'll probably be proposing it tonight (with minor fixes)
<nessita> alecu: awesome
<nessita> dobey: strange indeed :-/
<nessita> nessita@dali:~/canonical/dev-tools/review_add-gireactor$ pep8 --repeat .
<nessita> nessita@dali:~/canonical/dev-tools/review_add-gireactor$
<nessita> dobey: I have no idea... is odd, it started failing just now?
<dobey> nessita: i guess.
<dobey> also, i guess pep8 changed to exit non-zero when there are warnings?
<dobey> aaaaaand it's not failing on my computer
<dobey> maybe there was a bug in pep8, and it's fixed now
<dobey> though i see no update to pep8 in the list of packages i just upgraded
<dobey> wtf and it failed on oneiric too
<nessita> dobey: same error in O?
<nessita> alecu: you available for some (I hope quick) debugging of the dbus issue I mentioned?
<alecu> nessita, sure
<nessita> alecu: branch is:
<nessita> (pushing latest cleanup changes)
<nessita> lp:~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/gtk-gi
<nessita> revno 845
<nessita> alecu: so, if you run as usual: DEBUG=True PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntu-sso-login
<alecu> nessita, should I have the "new and improved" twisted?
<nessita> alecu: nopes
<nessita> test will fail for you, but other than that, no
<alecu> ack
<alecu> nessita, so, it seems to run
<nessita> alecu: so, run the backend, go to d-feet, sso is listed in the session bug
<nessita> bus*
<nessita> alecu: but no method is exported
<nessita> no object path, no interface, no method
<alecu> nessita, I see
<alecu> looking
<nessita> alecu: the interesting bits are located in: ubuntu_sso/main/linux.py (look for "something = False)
<nessita> alecu: and then, the ubuntu_sso/main/glib.py and ubuntu_sso/main/qt.py modules
<alecu> nessita, weird thing is that the process does not answer to Ctrl-c nor sighup
<nessita> alecu: well, yes, but it does not answer to that with the GLib mainloop either :-/
<nessita> (it does with the glib mainloop)
<nessita> (note that glib != GLib)
<alecu> nessita, the current branch seems to be loading the qt libs
<nessita> alecu: yes, that's the one I need to debug
<nessita> alecu: with GLib all works (related to dbus service publication)
<alecu> ok
<nessita> alecu: any clues?
<alecu> nessita, I've tracked it to the addBoth at the end of the file... I'm still debugging
<nessita> ah... that gives me an idea
<alecu> nessita, and it reaches the loop.exec_()... as expected :-(
<alecu> nessita, so, this is executed: loop = QtCore.QCoreApplication(sys.argv)
<alecu> nessita, and the loop.exec_()
<nessita> and also the set_as_default is executed
<alecu> nessita, I found it
<nessita> alecu: I know I had to put my money in you
<alecu> nessita, the QCoreApplication must be created *before* the dbus mainloop is installed
<nessita> alecu: ah! I *had no idea* about that
<nessita> but is an easy fix!
<alecu> nessita, me neither, but I just found that in a sample elsewhere.
<alecu> nessita, but....
<nessita> alecu: how did you find that out? besides being awesome
<alecu> nessita, but the dbus loop needs to be installed in order for it to work.
<nessita> right
<nessita> that was expected, no?
<alecu> right.
<alecu> nessita, sorry, I meant "the dbus loop must be installed in order to start exporting objects to the bus..."
<alecu> nessita, so, I ended up with a chanchada like this:
<alecu> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/815877/
<alecu> ugly as hell if you ask me. But it works
<alecu> I'm sure you'll find a nicer way.
<nessita> alecu: will QtCore.QCoreApplication.instance() not work in run_func?
<alecu> nessita, yes, it will probably work, and it's much nicer
<nessita> alecu: will test. THANKS A LOT
<alecu> you are welcome!
<alecu> and now, I'm off for a little while, to attend some fires burning in my household
 * alecu brbs
 * nessita is eoding
<nessita> see ya tomorrow crowd
<dobey> man i hate people
<ralsina> I forgot to say I was EODing two hours ago. So ...
<dobey> eh
#ubuntuone 2012-01-25
<mandel> morning all!
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, buenas!
<gatox> mandel, how are you?
<mandel> gatox, let me reboot due to updates :)
<gatox> mandel, ok
<mandel> gatox, here everything ok, but I have a pep8 issue I dont understand
<gatox> mandel, weird..... pep8 shouldn't fail.... pylint i can understand :P
<mandel> gatox, can you branch lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-looping-call
<gatox> mandel, yes! i'll check
<mandel> gatox, I don't get what is going on
<mandel> @ping
<ubot4`> pong
 * mandel back in a sec
<gatox> mandel, ping
<mandel> gatox, I'm back
<gatox> mandel, i get this: ./ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/main/tests/test_windows.py:1:4: E261 at least two spaces before inline comment
<gatox> pep8 --repeat .
<mandel> gatox, do pep8 ./ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/main/tests/test_windows.py --show-source
<mandel> gatox, and tell me what is wrong in that line if you can
<mandel> 'cause I see nothing wrong
<gatox> ok
<mandel> gatox, ny idea?
<gatox> mandel, i think that you are saving the file with some end of line issue or something like that..... i see the pep8 issue (with no sense) you mention...... but i open that file with ninja..... save it without modifying anytihng
<gatox> and now it doesn't show the issue
<mandel> gatox, can you push that to a branch and I'll pull from it
<mandel> gatox, wtf pep8! :P
<gatox> mandel, ok..... but you should use ninja jejeje
<mandel> gatox, vim vim vim
<mandel> gatox, the thing is, I want to see the bloody diff :)
<gatox> ahhhh
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<mandel> nessita, morning!
<mandel> nessita, question from design, the error dialog with the expandable error detail has already landed, right?
<gatox> mandel, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/+junk/u1-cp-pep8-issues
<nessita> hola mandel, gatox
<nessita> mandel: in control panel, yes
<nessita> mandel: we released that along with the second release, iirc
<mandel> nessita, ok, superb! I told them so but I was not 100% sure
<nessita> mandel: why?
<nessita> ah
<nessita> gatox: will start reviews now. Is the fix-user-home and which one else?
 * gatox checking....
<gatox> nessita, this one has already one approve: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/fix-user-home-tests/+merge/88919  and i have 2 more that i consider they are ready..... but noone review them again..... i was hoping alecu could review them
<nessita> gatox: which one are those?  lp:~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect and lp:~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/remove-disconnect-signal ?
<gatox> nessita, that 2
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<gatox> nessita, ahhhh about the network-detect branch.... i just realize there is no test to check if the button has the proper style..... we are not doing that everywhere.... but i should add that check, shouldn't i?
<mandel> nessita, can I haz a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add-virtual-watches/+merge/88726
<mandel> ?
<mandel> nessita, I need one more and nor brian nor alecu wrote theirs as reviews but as comments...
<nessita> gatox: the try again default style?
<gatox> nessita, yes
<nessita> mandel: you mentioned you were gonna ask facundo as well, perhaps? I was waiting on that review (besides alecu's)
<mandel> nessita, I did ask him, but he told be he was too busy at that time
<mandel> facundobatista, too busy for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add-virtual-watches/+merge/88726 ?
<facundobatista> mandel, I'll check it
<mandel> facundobatista, thx!
<gatox> nessita, i've added the test for the try again button properties
<nessita> ack!
<mandel> nessita, whenever you have time can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-looping-call/+merge/81015
<gatox> mandel, did you see the diff?
<mandel> gatox, empty.. no idea what was going on :(
<gatox> weird...... how you fix it?
<mandel> gatox, merged with yours :P
<gatox> :P
<mandel> gatox, funny thing is, I used vim to remove a line, and it was working..
<gatox> mandel, welcome to the world of non deterministic bugs :P jeje
<alecu> hello all!
<mandel> alecu, morning
 * mandel small problem with the beast, will be back in 10 min
<gatox> alecu, hi
<nessita> hola alecu
 * mandel back
<mandel> I have to buy a new tv remote.. the dog eat it :(
<mandel> alecu, can you re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add-virtual-watches/+merge/88726
<nessita> gatox: are client test passing for you, in linux?
<gatox> nessita, for the u1-sso-client branch?
<nessita> gatox: no, for the u1client branch
<nessita> gatox: I'm having stuff like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/816404/
<nessita> gatox: I'm running trunk now, to see how the suite behve there
<gatox> nessita, checking..... but that wasn't happening here
<gatox> nessita, mmmm everything is ok here.....
<gatox> PASSED (skips=12, successes=2504)
<nessita> gatox: trunk or your branch?
<gatox> nessita, my branch
<gatox> u1-user-home
<nessita> gatox: trunk is working fine for me... I will re run the suite in your branch
<nessita> ah no!
<gatox> :O
<nessita> gatox: it just failed the same in trunk
<gatox> what happend?
<gatox> fiuuuuuuu
 * gatox thought nessita was going to hit him
<nessita> no no
<nessita>  alecu: ping
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: does this ring any bell to you? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/816413/
<alecu> checking
<mandel> alecu, in the webclient tests, do both implementations run when I do ./run-tests ?
<alecu> mandel, no: you need to do ./run-tests and ./run-tests -qt
<mandel> alecu, ack
<alecu> nessita, how did those errors happen?
<nessita> alecu: running make check in u1client trunk
<alecu> nessita, on P?
<nessita> alecu: yes sir
<alecu> nessita, I think I found it :-)
<mandel> nessita, how is the branch you where working on regarding the execution of a child process form sso?
<nessita> mandel: is going better than yesterday, where I was completely blocked. You already blocked by this?
<alecu> nessita, it seems that the tests are "mocking" the pynotify module. But if the pynotify module is not installed the platform dependent code just does not install a notifier.
<mandel> nessita, no necessary, I can work around it or so I believe :)
<alecu> nessita, and it also happens that the pynotify module is not installed either if the notify GI is available.
<nessita> alecu: oh... hum..,
<alecu> nessita, so: either there's a GI for pynotify now, or the pynotify module is not installed.
<nessita> alecu: how did you reach that conclusion?
<alecu> nessita, in any case we should make the notify tests be a bit more smarter, and find out what the real notification module is.
<nessita> nessita@dali:~$ sudo apt-cache policy python-notify
<nessita> python-notify:
<nessita>   Installed: 0.1.1-3
<nessita> alecu: I have pynotify installed
<alecu> nessita, what does "        from gi.repository import Notify" do?
<nessita> alecu: brings in the GI notify
<alecu> nessita, right. And that means that the pynotify module is not installed
<alecu> nessita, (I mean, by our code)
<alecu> *imported (not installed)
<nessita> ah!!!!
<webm0nk3y> alecu: not sure if this is your area
<webm0nk3y> alecu: oops wrong person
<webm0nk3y> ralsina: if u1sdtool --waiting lists the same GetDelta 100s of times, is that you?
<alecu> webm0nk3y, I've got no area... I'm a full field player!
<mandel> nessita, alecu when we get the credentials from the user in the proxy dialog, those should be stored in the keyring, is that correct?
<webm0nk3y> ralsina: or a verterok question
<ralsina> mandel: yes, keyring
<alecu> mandel, we should find where they are usually stored by the rest of the apps, and try to get/set them in that same place.
<ralsina> webm0nk3y: it's desktop but it's transitioning, so we will ask verterok later ;-)
<alecu> mandel, for instance, on windows it's stored in the cred manager, so we could use that same location
<verterok> webm0nk3y: is it connected?
<mandel> alecu, so, on windows we can use the keyring class, on linux.. I think each app does what it feels
<webm0nk3y> verterok: yes
<verterok> webm0nk3y: hmm, I think it should kill all the other GetDeltas as soon the first one is started
<verterok> facundobatista: ^ do you remember what we talked  about filtering GetDelta's?
<alecu> mandel, I saw IE storing the creds in that app. If firefox uses those creds, then we should use them too.
<alecu> mandel, what I'm saying is that we should do a bit of IRL of those other apps and try to have the same behaviour.
<facundobatista> verterok, #883252
<mandel> alecu, ok, I'll do that after lunch, lets see what I get
<alecu> mandel, and by "that app" I mean... let me find the exact name...
<verterok> facundobatista: thanks
<webm0nk3y> facundobatista: thanks
<verterok> webm0nk3y: bug #883252
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 883252 in ubuntuone-client "Syncdaemon executes multiple GetDelta commands in parallel on the same volume (affects: 2) (heat: 9)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/883252
<mandel> alecu, I might propose a couple of small mp which add in increments the code for this thing, I tried to do a proper pipeline :)
<verterok> webm0nk3y: so, isn't fixed yet :/
<alecu> mandel, "Credential Manager" inside the windows control panel.
<alecu> mandel, cool!
<mandel> alecu, we use the Credential Manager in the keyring module, so that we have sorted :)
<alecu> great
<mandel> alecu, my worry is ubuntu, since for example, FF, Chrome store them in diff places
<mandel> alecu, I'm off to lunch and I'll bother you a little more with this :)
<alecu> mandel, afaict chrome (or chromium) uses the keyring
<alecu> mandel, we should ask the platform team in any case.
<mandel> alecu, I will, I've checked and empathy uses the keyring too
<mandel> ok, lunch and we continue
<nessita> alecu: sobre lo de notifications, abro bug y los skipeo?
<alecu> nessita, plus one
<nessita> gatox: confirmed the test failures are the same in your branch and trunk, so that counts as "passing" for your branch
<nessita> alecu: thanks for the quick debugging
<gatox> nessita, good
<gatox> (for my branch :P)
<alecu> nessita, thank you for finding this.
<alecu> nessita, you can assign that bug to me
<nessita> alecu: ack
<nessita> alecu: may I ask that you dedicate some time this morning to catch up with reviews? I know mandel and gatox are waiting on a review from you (mine can wait till the afternoon or tomorrow)
<gatox> alecu, pretty please :P
<alecu> nessita, I was planning on catching up with reviews today after lunch. Sorry guys!
<nessita> alecu: as it fits best in your schedule, but perhaps mandel's review will flow faster having him around?
<dobey> nessita: hey. why did you put ubuntuone-windows-installer in your ppu application? :)
<nessita> dobey: because I made a mistake :-)
<nessita> dobey: edited
<dobey> thanks. :)
<ralsina> nessita: 1-1?
<nessita> yes!
<dobey> nessita: the notification errors were from running tests with the gireactor?
<nessita> dobey: well, it was run using the same make check as usual, but yes, I have the tweaked twisted installed, and the new devtools
<dobey> nessita: right, but were you modifying the Makefile to run with -r gi, or not?
<nessita> dobey: nopes
<dobey> nessita: so you just intentionally removed python-notify?
<nessita> dobey: not at all
<nessita> dobey: I have it installed
<dobey> nessita: that is very odd then :)
<nessita> dobey: odd that the Notify module was loaded instead of notify?
<dobey> nessita: yes.
<dobey> nessita: especially since it can't load if running with the static bindings already loaded
<nessita> dobey: give me one sec, I'm in mumble, will pay full attention in some minutes
<dobey> ok
<nessita> dobey: CONGRATS http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/ticket/4558
<dobey> :)
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> more work though. i need to update some other related docs in another branch
<dobey> but the code is there at least, yeah
<nessita> dobey: awesome
 * mandel back
<mandel> alecu, if you do the review after lunch I can pay attention as long as I'm not walking the dog :)
<ralsina> alecu, nessita, dobey, briancurtin, gatox: Did I miss anyone's review requests? Remind me now, or forever hold your peace!
 * gatox checking....
<gatox> ralsina, no..... i'm still working on a branch  that will need your review
<gatox> ralsina, maybe if you have time, you could review this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/remove-disconnect-signal/+merge/89761
<gatox> it's small
<nessita> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/run-stuff-from-mainloop/+merge/89956
<nessita> alecu: FYI bug #921574
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 921574 in ubuntuone-client "NotificationTestCase failures (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/921574
<nessita> dobey: I'm back
<ralsina> gatox, nessita: thanks, I will do them ASAP
<nessita> dobey: so, I see from ubuntuone/platform/linux/notification.py that the gi module is being loaded if 'gi' in sys.modules
<dobey> nessita: right
<nessita> so seems like that's True when I run it? want me to print sys.modules?
<gatox> nessita, ping
<nessita> gatox: pong
<alecu> nessita, thanks
<mandel> me
<gatox> nessita, first standup..... then i'll tell you
<gatox> me
<dobey> nessita: well, i'm not sure how that could be true if you haven't changed anything
<nessita> me
<briancurtin> me
<dobey> me
<alecu> wait for me!
<mandel> ralsina, ?
<ralsina> me
<mandel> shall I then?
<gatox> mainerror, go
<dobey> si
<mandel> DONE: Long conversation with design regarding the proxy UI, user flow and cases when errors might occur. We should get new bugs filled by them reagrding the UI items. Updated lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-looping-calls, reviews are welcome. Worked on the auth-dialog for proxy, divided the work in small chucks using pipeline. Noticed that the jenkins instance was remove in canonical stack, sidnei was kind enough to fix it.
<mandel> TODO: more proxy. Talk with the desktop team, where should we store the creds, keyring?
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> gatox, please!
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed some branches. Adding tests.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with my remaining branches. Propose fix for the installer script.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> nessita, go
<mandel> gatox, mainerrr your mum! :P
<gatox> jeje
<nessita> DONE: proposed branch for bug #919294, had tweaked twisted uploaded to our PPA, reviews, sync with alecu re SSO, restarted work on gtk-gi
<nessita> TODO: finish and propose gtk-gi branch, restart work on executing an SSO UI from the SSO main loop, 1-1 with ralsina
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: briancurtin
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 919294 in ubuntu-sso-client "Be able to spwan a process from the mainloop and grab its exit code (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/919294
<briancurtin> DONE: cleaned up a few run-tests.bat scripts to exit more cleanly, cleaned up registry checks (might need to change for jenkins). installed jenkins locally and started reading up on it
<briancurtin> TOOD: get a windows installer built so i can see how it's done in order to automate it, read/play more with jenkins
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: gireactor patch for 11.1, packageset proposal, gwibber keyring usage
<dobey> λ TODO: gwibber tweaks, music store
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> alecu
<alecu> DONE: finished use-restful branch
<alecu> TODO: catch up with reviews; cleanup branch for unneeded stuff
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina?
<ralsina> DONE: mgmt call, nessita 1-1, chipaca 1-1, video lens call, started bureaucracy to hire davidcalle to work on it, defined video lens deliverables, reviews, canonicaladmin, interviewed mac candidate, etc, etc. TODO: gatox 1-1, more CV screening for mac, other stuff, BLOCKED: no
<briancurtin> also in my TODO is a makeup 1-1 with ralsina
<ralsina> briancurtin: yes
<nessita> any comments anyone?
<gatox> eom?
<gatox> nop
<nessita> eom!
<mandel> no
<nessita> gatox: shoot
<ralsina> Comment: if ears could cramp, mine would hurt
<ralsina> I have been doing waaaaaaaay too many calls
<gatox> nessita, now...... about this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/folder-show-garbage/+merge/89094
<nessita> dobey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/816516/
<nessita> gatox: yes
 * mandel back to code!
<gatox> nessita, i'm running into some ipc problems trying to create an udf..... but is not related to this branch..... i think it would be better to create another bug for the udf issues..... because the bug associated to this branch was about ui
<nessita> gatox: what IPC issues?
<gatox> nessita, i can create the other bug and take it if you want.... is unicode related
<nessita> gatox: is the error the one I reported in the MP?
<dobey> nessita: how?
<nessita> dobey: go to trunk, run: u1trial tests/platform/linux/test_notification.py
<nessita> dobey:  having nightlies installed and updated
<gatox> nessita, it doesn't seem to be that one..... because this issue is from u1-cp side..... never reach syncdaemon (in the user with weird username.... it works fine in the other one)
<nessita> gatox: I tested with a user with a weird username
<nessita> gatox: have a trace of your error?
 * gatox checking....
<nessita> gatox: this is the home of the user I used: C:\\Users\\\xe5\x8d\x97\xe6\xb8\xa1\xe6\xb1\x9f \xd7\xa0\xd7\x95\xd7\xa0\xd7\x95
<gatox> jjjee nice username
<nessita> which is: C:\Users\南渡江 נונו
<nessita> gatox: is my default user now, is the onle one I use in windows
<gatox> nessita, i'm using both yet
<gatox> nessita, this is the log i have: http://paste.ubuntu.com/816519/
<dobey> nessita: ok, upgrading now
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhhh it reach syncdaemon
<gatox> i just saw it
<gatox> nessita, and yes..... it's the same bug
<gatox> nessita, so the ipc issue..... maybe is related to syncdaemon answer
<nessita> gatox: what do you mean by syncdaemon answer?
<gatox> or the lack of answer
<nessita> gatox: nopes, look the log in syncdaemon
<nessita>  2012-01-19 11:00:45,207 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.InteractionInterfaces - DEBUG - handle_VM_UDF_CREATE_ERROR: args (<ubuntuone.syncdaemon.interaction_interfaces.SyncdaemonEventListener object at 0x033AFED0>,), kwargs {'path': 'C:\\Users\\\xe5\x8d\x97\xe6\xb8\xa1\xe6\xb1\x9f \xd7\xa0\xd7\x95\xd7\xa0\xd7\x95\\Links', 'error ': "INVALID_PATH: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xe5 in position 0: ordinal not in range(128)"}.\
<nessita> gatox: is in the merge proposal, I pasted that on 2012-01-19
<nessita> gatox: do you also have that error?
<gatox> nessita, yes..... i'm looking at the trace in my machine too
<gatox> nessita, yes
<nessita> gatox: so, I put in the comment: "Would you please confirm if the problem is in syncdaemon's end or controlpanel's end?"
<nessita> gatox: do you know if the controlpanel is sending the wrong path, or syncdaemon is not processing it properly?
<gatox> nessita, yes, i saw it and in my opinion the problem is in syncdaemon
<nessita> gatox: did you confirm if controlpanel is sending unicode thru IPC?
<gatox> nessita, i'll check now...... but i think the problem is that the data is not being encoded/decoded from syncdaemoon side
<nessita> gatox: be careful, because a single layer has to do encode/decode, and that layer is interaction_interfaces. No other layer should do that (and perhaps os_helper on windows, but that's for transforming into unicode)
<nessita> gatox: we need to ensure some invariants regarding IPC. One invariant is: every call receives unicode, and every call return unicode
<gatox> nessita, ok..... i'll confirm that control panel is sending the right stuff
<nessita> gatox: if we're making a IPC call without sending unicode, the problem (at least one of the problems) is the caller
<nessita> dobey: were you able to reproduce?
<gatox> nessita, ok....... i'll let you know as soon as i have something....
 * gatox lunch now
<gatox> brb
<dobey> still upgrading
<dobey> nessita: hrmm, it does fail for me with that. weird
<dobey> well, using laptop for mumble is sort of ok
<dobey> really need working synergy though
<mandel> ha, I'm back!
<dobey> damn
<dobey> grr, netsplit
<ralsina> LUNCH!
<mandel> alecu, so, lets say we use that ugly idea of username: password we should not promp for the creds, right?
<alecu> mandel, what if the creds expire?
<dobey> get a bucket and fill it with tears?
<mandel> dobey, that sounds about right...
<dobey> hehe
<mandel> alecu, so, we either tell the current way to work, frack off we know better and have a dialog and store that in the keyring or we work like the rest of the apps (aka do it wrong), or fix gnome 3
<mandel> dobey,  sounds about right? ^
<alecu> mandel, have you tried it IRL?
<mandel> alecu, what, using the default settings and then changing the creds?
<mandel> I can easily do it :)
<dobey> mandel: i think it's safe to assume we'll have to do it ourselves or fix gnome3.
<alecu> mandel, yes: I mean with a few apps... firefox, chromium, empathy
<mandel> alecu, changing my settings right now :)
<mandel> @ping
<ubot4`> pong
<mandel> alecu, dobey so, xchat, firefox,  are smart and know how to do it while chrome asks for the creds
<alecu> mandel, so they all know how to parse when you enter "user:pass@host" in the gnome dialog?
<dobey> mandel: i found this blog post earlier: http://www.gnomeshell.com/2011/04/30/gsettings-api-how-to/
<mandel> alecu, not all of them, chrome did know how to use the url, yet I had to provide my username and password again
<dobey> mandel: the last + line in the patch linked is a comment that says "no authentification support in gnome3" :(
<duanedesign> Mandel would you have a second to look at an rt ticket for me?
<dobey> mandel: what about epiphany? (apt-get install epiphany-browser)
<mandel> duanedesign, shoot!
<mandel> dobey, installing
<alecu> mandel, also: if you leave the user:pass out, do they ask you for credentials (xchat, firefox)? where do they store them?
 * mandel feels like a webdeveloper with several browsers... lame
<alecu> mandel, also: where did chrome store the credentials?
<mandel> alecu, let me look at epiphany and will do that
<alecu> likely the keyring
<alecu> sure
<dobey> mandel: do you have glib-networking installed?
<dobey> alecu: ^^
<dobey> they don't use the keyring
<dobey> http://git.gnome.org/browse/glib-networking/tree/proxy/gnome/gproxyresolvergnome.c
<nessita> yey! /me is back
<duanedesign> mandel: http://ubuntuone.com/1DSHjFhtlKzpfYdDjGh7YB
<duanedesign> mandel: if you can view the RT system https://support.one.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=10146
<duanedesign> mandel: is it a matter of removing that tritcask file?
<mandel> duanedesign, looking
<mandel> duanedesign, I'm getting an error when trying to get in the rt system using sso :(
<dobey> alecu, mandel: it appears gsettings keys are used, but i don't know what sets the keys exactly.
<mandel> dobey,  epiphany-browser works correctly
<dobey> mandel: what happens if you set it to an authenticated host, but don't have the user:pass in the url?
<mandel> @ping
<ubot4`> pong
<mandel> so I'm still here
<mandel> duanedesign, what is the exact problem, can you describe it for me
<mandel> dobey, alecu if I use the domain and do no use the pattern username:password@domain
<alecu> mandel, yes, what happens?
<mandel> I get a dialog asking for the creds ( epiphany-browser) which are later stored in the keyring
<mandel> alecu, dobey ^
<nessita> gatox: ping
<alecu> mandel, nice. what about firefox, empathy? do they use the same keyring place?
 * mandel looks
<duanedesign> mandel: file was not uploading, I renamed the file, and it said syncing for a while in the app, but the
<duanedesign> file still failed to appear online.
<mandel> duanedesign, may I see logs? sorry I have some problems with the rt system :(
<mandel> alecu, chrome does not use the same key, looking at ff
<gatox> nessita, pong
<duanedesign> mandel: i PM'd the logs
<nessita> gatox: in your network-detect branch, in windows-installer
<gatox> aja?
<alecu> mandel, can you send a small mail with these results? the name of each keyring key is interesting in each case.
<nessita> gatox: if I see the diff correctly, you added some methods to SuccesPageTestCase
<alecu> mandel, so we can later choose where should we store the settings.
<nessita> gatox: get_pixmap_data and assertEqualPixmaps. Why did you add those there?
<alecu> (my opinion is: wherever firefox stores them)
<gatox> nessita, let me check
<mandel> alecu, if it does store them.. which I don't know yet
<alecu> mandel, gatox, nessita: I need to go for some errands and lunch: after that it's review evening for me.
<gatox> nessita, yes..... i added those methods because i needed to check that the image was the proper one.... also, after talking with alecu i created a bug to move those methods to a common place, probably in sso, because we are using that in cp too in different places
<nessita> alecu: ack
<gatox> alecu, ack
<mandel> alecu, ok
<nessita> gatox: but you added the method in SuccesPageTestCase... and unless I missing something, I don't see that test case using that
<gatox> nessita, ohhhhh..... probably  was removed in some merge..... :S crap
<nessita> gatox: let me know when is cleared what happened
<gatox> nessita, sorry about that.... i'll add it again
<nessita> no problem
<gatox> nessita, that weird..... i have the changes here..... but i can't push because it says is up to date
<nessita> gatox: did you commit the changes?
<mandel> alecu, firefox stores them in firefox thing.. I'm going to try to find what exactly is doing
<dobey> mandel: interesting
<nessita> gatox: what does bzr st say?
<gatox> nessita, yes..... bzr status shows me nothing too
<nessita> gatox: are those changes in the diff in LP?
<nessita> gatox: what revno are you in?
<gatox> nessita, not in LP.....  120
<nessita> gatox: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049 shows up to revno 120
<mandel> the proxy support is a major mess ...
<dobey> ok, i am going to get some lunch. bbiab
<gatox> nessita, i know which is the problem
<nessita> gatox: tell me :)
<gatox> nessita, the function that use assertEqualPixmap is already in trunk..... probably in some refactor that i miss..... and those methods were defined in BaseTestCase..... so i can't remove them from this branch
<nessita> gatox: ack
<gatox> nessita, probably in some of my installer branches that was needed, and i add it in a common place
<nessita> perhaps
<nessita> ralsina: help!
<nessita> briancurtin: hey! may I have borrow your expertise for some minutes?
<briancurtin> nessita: sure
<nessita> briancurtin: any idea why calling mkdir fails there: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/816639/
<nessita> briancurtin: am I missing something obvious?
<gatox> nessita, ok..... i've updated that branch removing the unnecessary functions..... tests in windows and linux ok
<nessita> gatox: ack
<nessita> briancurtin: is like mkdir is not in the PATH, right? which is a puzzle to me... since when using the terminal, mkdir is in the PATH
<briancurtin> nessita: you would need shell=True
<nessita> briancurtin: would I? would you explain why? (and why is not needed shell=True in Linux)
<briancurtin> mkdir isn't actually on the path, it's built into the shell itself (like dir)
<nessita> briancurtin: an on linux it is an "external" executable...
<briancurtin> i'm not 100% sure on why you don't need it on linux, but on windows things like dir, copy, move and such are commands rather than actual programs
<briancurtin> ah
<nessita> briancurtin: perhaps you can help me with this... I'm trying to build a multiplatform test suite where I spawn a program and check that the program was successfully ran
<nessita> briancurtin: so, atm, I was spwaning 'mkdir test-me' and checking that test-me was successfully created
<nessita> briancurtin: but that will not work on windows using the spawnners I'm using  (twisted's in this case)
<nessita> any advice what program/command to spawn that will not involve that much trouble or platform issues?
<briancurtin> nessita: i've always just used subprocess.Popen, but the convenience functions like check_output and such are nice. as long as the target is just an executable or a python script, it should work
<briancurtin> you could always try os.system as well if you don't need all of the stuff subprocess.Popen provides
<briancurtin> what type of program are you trying to spawn? some executable or another python script?
<nessita> briancurtin: I can't use subprocess since I need to make the spawnning async, and subprocess.call is blocking, and subprocess.Popen will force me to do some polling to check when the child process has finished
<nessita> briancurtin: any program, this is a generic spawning function
<nessita> briancurtin: the spwanner are already built, the problem is running the test suite in windows
<nessita> briancurtin: the branch is https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/run-stuff-from-mainloop/+merge/89956, if you can take a look at it, perhaps my issue is clearer
<briancurtin> nessita: i'll take a look at the branch. off the top of my head the best you could do is polling Popen, but I'll look around
<nessita> briancurtin: thanks. A couple of key lines in that merge proposal: line 253 has the generic spawnner, which will use twisted/glib or qt depending on some conditions. The specific test that is failing for me in windows is: line 400 (test_program_is_spawned). It fails because mkdir can not be found to be executed.
<nessita> I will have lunch in the mean time :-)
 * nessita -> lunch
<gatox> nessita, confirmed....... u1-cp is sending unicode
<gatox> nessita, i'm checking what is happening with u1-client
<nessita> gatox: awesome
 * nessita is back
<nessita> briancurtin: would you have any conclusions?
<briancurtin> nessita: would it be possible to use muliprocessing.Pool and asynchronously apply a command to it, something like https://pastebin.canonical.com/58787/
<gatox> nessita, so..... i think that the branch is ready for review..... and if you think it's ok.... i'll create the bug for this problem and start working on that (i've been debugging it for a while)
<ralsina> nessita: sorry, was having lunch! What happened!
<nessita> ralsina: is ok, I asked for brian's help
<ralsina> cool :-)
<gatox> nessita, agree?
<nessita> briancurtin: I see, and does that code use / integrates to any mainloop to progress?
<nessita> gatox: ack, when you file the bug please add it as a reply to my comment in your MP
<gatox> nessita, yes
<gatox> ralsina, i have a branch for review if you still have some time
<gatox> ralsina, you appear as one of the reviewers
<ralsina> gatox: ok, link? I will queue it up
<gatox> ralsina, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/folder-show-garbage/+merge/89094
<gatox> thanks
<briancurtin> nessita: ehh, it would still block your main thread on that join, so i guess it wouldn't work (it's really meant for running numerous calculations, not one command). i'll poke around a bit and see if i can make it better or find another way
<nessita> briancurtin: wait :-). I already have async ways to spawn programs, so that's not really the issue
<nessita> briancurtin: my question was related to testing my current spawnners
<nessita> briancurtin: I was looking for a real-life command/program that will work on linux and windows
<dobey> nessita: python -c "print 'foo'" ?
<briancurtin> ah, dobey beat me to it
<ralsina> just calling "python"  may or may not work on windows depending on PATH but close enough
<briancurtin> from the existing program just call sys.executable
<mandel> dobey, so, by looking at different ups, each of them does wtf the fuck it wants, example of firefox: https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Using_nsILoginManager
<mandel> dictators are clearly needed sometimes...
<dobey> mandel: firefox is especially weird
<mandel> dobey, most of mozilla things are weird..
<dobey> yes
<dobey> ralsina: as briancurtin said, sys.executable can be used, no? :)
<ralsina> dobey: yes, that should work
<nessita> briancurtin: so I can use that in the tests, and assert it worked. Depending on shell=True is not an option, since besides being insecure, I can not tweak how my current spawnners do the spawnning
<nessita> spawn, spawn, spawn, the word is getting weird :-P
<nessita> briancurtin: I can go slower if you want, I think I'm not explaining myself correctly
<nessita> briancurtin: have some time to continue with this?
<nessita> briancurtin: ping?
<briancurtin> nessita: yeah i do
<nessita> briancurtin: can you please branch the branch I mention a couple of lines above in windows, an run this command:
<ralsina> take a look at mimetypes.guess_type
<nessita> python C:\Python27\Scripts\u1trial -r twisted -t .SpawnProgramTestCase.test_program_is_spawned$ ubuntu_sso\utils\tests\test_runner.py
<mandel> ok, EOD for me, expect and email from me later on complaining about each bloody app in the ubuntu ecosystem doing wtf it wants regarding the storage of proxy creds
<briancurtin> nessita: doing right now
<nessita> briancurtin: and let me know what's the output for you (you would need to properly set PYTHONPATH=. before running that)
<briancurtin> nessita: https://pastebin.canonical.com/58790/
<nessita> gatox: ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect apporved
<gatox> nessita, cool! thanks
<nessita> briancurtin: great, the same error as me. Can you please edit the file: ubuntu_sso/utils/tests/test_runner.py
<nessita> briancurtin: and change args = ('mkdir', TEST_ME_DIR) with args = ('notepad',)?
<nessita> briancurtin: I would expect that to work, but it fails the same. And that mkdir fails I understand, from what you say. But why notepad is also failing?
<briancurtin> nessita: notepad also fails. i would guess os.environ is not passed along, or is somewhere explicitly blank?
<nessita> well, that's the thing
<nessita> briancurtin: I pass environ to the call (see ubuntu_sso/utils/runner.py, line 80)
<nessita> briancurtin: and I also put a pdb in twisted's source code, and printed PATH
<nessita> briancurtin: and this is the result: https://pastebin.canonical.com/58791/
<nessita> C:\\Windows\\system32 is in path (no idea where notepad is :-P)
<briancurtin> yeah notepad will work given that PATH. this is really weird...
<nessita> briancurtin: that's why I pinged our windows expert!
<briancurtin> nessita: i'll step into it and see if i can find where it's dropping the path or whatever may be happening
<nessita> briancurtin: awesome, thanks. I will be here doing a review for gatox, do not hesitate to ping me
<gatox> nessita, i find where everything explode :P common_prefix = os.path.commonprefix([start_list, path_list])
<gatox> something in that list is not in commonprefix taste :P
<nessita> gatox: oh hum, we need to transform to unicode there?
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhh i know what the problem is..... the comparison is failing because one of the list is str..... and the other one all unicode
<gatox> i think is something related to that.... i'll check
<nessita> ack
<dobey> yay, monitor arm.
<ralsina> dobey: is that like tennis elbow?
<ralsina> dobey: or athlete foot?
<dobey> no
<dobey> it's more like the cure for it
<blueyed> Is it possible to restore/get previous versions of a specific file?
<beuno_> blueyed, not at the moment, no
<gatox> nessita, ping
<blueyed> Too bad.. and I just missed the 30-day period that Dropbox provides (for free) - which would hold the same file. Meh.
<gatox> nessita, expand_user should be returning unicode, isn't it? I'm asking because in this moment is returning bytes, and when i change it, i found out that config.py was asserting the result of expand_user if it is instance of str...... just want to be sure which one is wrong.... i think config.py
<nessita> gatox: every single function in os_helper has return bytes
<gatox> nessita, yes..... ok..... the comment at expand_user method was wrong
<nessita> looking
<nessita> gatox: where is expand_user?
<nessita> is not on ubuntuone/platform/os_helper.py, no?
<gatox> nessita, ubuntuone/platform/__init__.py
<gatox> no
<nessita> I see
<nessita> the comment was added by you, I'd guess, no?
<nessita> you should know why is there :-P
<gatox> nessita, yes.... i think so
<gatox> nessita, my own comment confuse me
<gatox> because it wasn't returning unicode
<nessita> heh
<ralsina> gatox: never trust your own comments. If the comment is by someone else, there is a chance he knows better. By definition, you don't know more than yourself.
<gatox> fixed udf stuff :D
<ralsina> gatox,nessita: +1 for both
<nessita> gatox: how did you fix it?
<dobey> nessita: ah of course. i know why were getting the import error issues, and the notify test failures, with the new reactor.
<gatox> nessita, i'm still testing, to check i didn't miss anything.... but i could create a udf decoding the result of expand_user from get_suggested_udf_path, in order to create the proper lists and compare them
<gatox> ralsina, cool! thanks
 * dobey thinks for a minute how to deal with this the best way
<nessita> dobey: why?!?!
<nessita> gatox: makes sense
<dobey> nessita: because in the reactor, we set the sys.modules[] entries for the other bindings to None, to prevent segfaults :)
<nessita> I see
<dobey> nessita: so just checking that x is in sys.modules[] isn't enough now :)
<dobey> of course, the error from python isn't exactly helpful
<dobey> nessita: i am fixing it though, so don't worry :)
<blueyed> I assume there's a wishlist item for "history of items" already, but cannot find it. I'd like to subscribe there.
<dobey> blueyed: bug #423405 is one it looks like
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 423405 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu-one team with bzr (affects: 1) (heat: 16)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423405
<blueyed> Thanks, dobey. I am quite suprised that this isn't a feature considered to be more important / already implemented.
<blueyed> In my case I would like to have an older version of .encfs/.encfs6.xml - which I would not have under version control itself anyway.
<nessita> gatox: review added to https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/remove-disconnect-signal/+merge/89761
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> gatox: the diff also has some fixes to the import style, which was not matching our current standards
<gatox> nessita, ok, thanks
<alecu> gatox, ping
<gatox> alecu, pong
<alecu> gatox, why did you change setMinimumHeight to setFixedHeight?
<dobey> nessita: am currently running make test with new reactor. :)
<alecu> in the network detect branch, that is...
<nessita> dobey: was it a "Local" fix or in twisted?
<gatox> alecu, because we know that is the higher size.... and NetworkDetectionPage was having issues to adjust the size to minimum......
<alecu> gatox, that's a value in pixels, right?
<alecu> gatox, what if the user has enlargened the fonts?
<alecu> gatox, what if the display has different dpis?
<gatox> alecu, mmmmmmm you are right..... it should me minimum
<gatox> and force the networkdetectpage
<dobey> nessita: local. i haven't fixed all the issues yet, but am running make test to see what all comes up. then i will fix those and run again
<alecu> gatox, should I add a comment to the MP?
<gatox> alecu, yes please
<alecu> gatox, as a rule of thumb, I dislike using absolute pixel values anywhere in the code or the .ui files, so the "setMinimumHeight" or setFixedHeight  are in my opinion hiding some other problems.
<gatox> alecu, the minimum is because the idea is not to resize the wizard everytime the user change from one page to the next...... so we choose as minimum the size in pixels from the bigger page
<gatox> alecu, in one moment we talk about check all the pages in runtime, take the size of the bigger one and set that..... but that idea was out of scope
<alecu> gatox, yes, that makes sense. But usually you can create all pages in advance and put them in the wizard container and it will calculate the right size by itself.
<alecu> gatox, anyway, don't worry about that :-)
<gatox> alecu, the problem was that the wizard doesn't do that...... it adjust the size per page.... so before everytime you move to the next page, the wizard was resized
<gatox> alecu, but yes..... fixed wasn't the best solution
<nessita> alecu: ping re: libsoup and body read
<alecu> nessita, pong
<alecu> nessita, good news I hope
<nessita> alecu: unping then :-P
<alecu> nessita, :-)
<nessita> alecu: I'll do some more research before sharing
<nessita> to see if I can get some good news :-D
<dobey> heh
<nessita> briancurtin: do you have some good news to me? :-D /me needs some
<briancurtin> nessita: sorry, got sidetracked with a 1-1 and then lunch/trying to get mumble to work. im getting back to your problem...so weird
<nessita> briancurtin: ack, let me know if you find something out
<gatox> EOD for me.....  see you later
<dobey> ugh, mocker
<alecu> nessita, why does each _spawn_program_* function receives a reply_handler and an error handler? can't you make all those functions return a deferred instead?
<nessita> alecu: yeah, I could
<alecu> nessita, that's what spawn program ends up doing, but I don't understand why the indirection makes sense.
<nessita> I liked better that way, I found them more testable that way...
<nessita> alecu: I don't feel strong about that... considering that is not the twisted spawner is not working on windows, I would like to burn down that branch
<alecu> nessita, enoparse
<nessita> alecu: sorry. From the top:
<nessita> considering that the twisted spawner is not working on windows (brian is helping me debug that), I would like to burn down that branch, I'm kinda tired of it :-)
<nessita> alecu: I can change that if you think it will help the reading
<alecu> nessita, oh, right. Probably the qt4reactor... :-(
<nessita> alecu: the thing that is not working is that twisted can not execute the process, can't find the file. Let me show you the trace
<alecu> nessita, I'm not sure if the branch will change much with that change, I was trying to understand the code.
<nessita> alecu: https://pastebin.canonical.com/58790/
<nessita> alecu: even changing the "args" in the test, pointing it to execute ('notepad',), will not work
<alecu> nessita, what about including the full path to the notepad exe?
<nessita> alecu: I just fixed the webclient souppy backend!
<nessita> alecu: let me try that
<alecu> nessita, soupy: cool!
<nessita> alecu: https://pastebin.canonical.com/58807/
<nessita> alecu: I will leave you adding the test for that :-D
<nessita> alecu: absolute path for notepad.exe will work
<alecu> nessita, I was expecting that last paste to be a diff or a file of ours.
<nessita> alecu: I can easily do that, but perhaps you wanted to run it in isolation
<nessita> briancurtin: FYI, changing args to be ('C:\\Windows\\system32\\notepad.exe',), makes the spawning works
<alecu> nessita, no problem, but what was the issue?
<briancurtin> nessita: for the first param of CreateProcess - "The function will not use the search path." - if it's not in the current directory you need to construct a full path (which subprocess.Popen does for you, i think)
<briancurtin> (i was just typing that when you sent)
<briancurtin> i'm looking at how subprocess.Popen handles it, because it works with just "notepad.exe"
<nessita> briancurtin: but in Linux it will use the content of PATH....
<alecu> nessita, http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/current/api/twisted.internet.interfaces.IReactorProcess.spawnProcess.html
<nessita> alecu: the key part is:
<nessita>         while written < total:
<nessita>              buffer = body.get_chunk(written)
<nessita>              written += buffer.length
<nessita>              response += buffer.get_data()
<alecu> nessita, "executable	the file name to spawn - the *full path* should be used"
<nessita> alecu: I'm using a higher level fuction, that should solve that
<nessita> alecu: I'm using utils.getProcessOutputAndValue
<nessita> alecu: which, at least in LInux, resolves PATH automaticallty
<alecu> nessita, http://starship.python.net/crew/mwh/apidocs-2.0.1/twisted.internet.utils.html
<nessita> alecu: that function accepts an env dict, which I'm passing os.environ
<alecu> executable	The file name to run and get the output of - the full path should be used
<alecu> nessita, it says the same regarding full path there ^
<briancurtin> it passes the env on but doesn't use it to figure out the path of the exe
<alecu> nessita, also, it uses the same underlying reactor.spawnProcess function, so it has the same limitations regarding env....
<nessita> damned twisted, it resolves it properly on Linux
<nessita> alecu: well, I would hope that utils will resolve that... but I see
<alecu> briancurtin, right, it passes the env but does not use it
<dobey> hmm
<nessita> briancurtin, alecu: thanks for your time regarding this
<nessita> alecu: the diff you requested: https://pastebin.canonical.com/58813/
<nessita> briancurtin, alecu: thanks for your time... I will think how to fix the tests given this scenario
<alecu> nessita, great, thank you
<dobey> libindicate-ERROR **: Unable to get session bus: Operation was cancelled
<dobey> ugh.
<briancurtin> nessita: you should be able to call getProcessOutputAndValue("", "notepad.exe",...) -- the command param must be a full path, but passing a non-full path to the args param will work (which is how subprocess.Popen(["notepad"]) works)
<nessita> briancurtin: ugly! :-) but makes my life easier
<briancurtin> yeah it's not the best looking code, but it'll work
<alecu> nessita, how so? don't we have full paths to the .exes in the registry?
<nessita> alecu: we won't be using twisted spawnner, but qt on windows, and qt or glib in linux
<alecu> nessita, I'm not sure about that.
<nessita> alecu: why?
<alecu> nessita, syncdaemon will use the sso module to get the proxy credentials, and that will try to open the process for the ui, right?
<nessita> alecu: syncdaemon will call a dbus method
<nessita> no?
<alecu> nessita, that seems better.
<nessita> otherwise we'll get a not nice mix of things, no?
<alecu> nessita, if the only problem is getting the full paths, then it's not so ugly of a mix :-)
<nessita> alecu: I meant mix of reactors and mainloops
<alecu> nessita, if SD executed a binary for the UI, it would use the twisted starter.
<alecu> nessita, but anyway, I'm getting ahead of myself, because the SD proxy will run in a different process.
<nessita> alecu: which, if I recall correctly, will use the plain qt mainloop, right?
<alecu> nessita, right
<alecu> nessita, so we won't use the twisted spawner.
<alecu> nessita, btw: I'm taking a look at your libsoup sample, and I think it's fine, but it may explode
<nessita> alecu: in which case?
<alecu> nessita, since get_chunk may return None when there's more bytes coming, but they still have not arrived.
<alecu> nessita, slow network for instance
<nessita> ah
<nessita> did not read that
<alecu> nessita, it looks like we should be listening for a signal named "complete" to know when to fire the deferred.
<nessita> hum, instead of reading from chunks?
<alecu> nessita, I think we should be reading the chunks into a StringIO or something like that.
<alecu> nessita, anyway, this is very useful stuff, and we will need to fix this before we re-enable the libsoup backend.
<alecu> nessita, thanks for finding it!
<nessita> alecu: anytime. Will open a bug for you, so you can tackle that after the current branch?
<gatox> briancurtin, ping
<alecu> nessita, great, thanks.
<briancurtin> gatox: pong
<gatox> briancurtin, hi.... do you have time for a small review?
<briancurtin> gatox: sure
<gatox> briancurtin, thanks: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/udf-issue/+merge/90208
<alecu> gatox, didn't you EOD an hour ago? :-)
<gatox> alecu, jejeje yes.... but i wanted to end this :P.... now eod for real :P
<gatox> alecu, i went to pay some things and now i came back
<alecu> :-)
<nessita> alecu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/921822
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 921822 in ubuntu-sso-client "webclient with libsoup backend is not reading the whole body response (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged]
<nessita> gatox: a tiny note on that branch: you're doing automatic unicode promotion here: home = os.path.join(self.home_dir, u'雄鳥お人好し ñandú')
<nessita> gatox: since self.home_dir is bytes (and has to be bytes)
<gatox> nessita, ah.. ok.... i'll fix that
<nessita> I don't like automatic unicode promotion in Python, it makes the code works when it shouldn't :-)
<gatox> nessita, i understand
<nessita> I think Python 3 fixes that...
<nessita> not sure though
<gatox> nessita, done
<nessita> briancurtin: so, if I understand correctly, you mentioned that d = utils.getProcessOutputAndValue('', 'notepad.exe', env=environ) should work, no?
<nessita> briancurtin: is not working for me, but perhaps I missed something?
<briancurtin> nessita: let me try again, i might have had some other debugging code in there
<nessita> briancurtin: thanks
<nessita> briancurtin: I think it should be ('notepad.exe',) as second param, but again that does not work for me
<nessita> win32process.CreateProcess('', 'notepad.exe', None, None, 1, 0, os.environ, '.', win32process.STARTUPINFO()) does not work either
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> either this zg test is just really slow, or it's hanging :(
<nessita> dobey: may be patching something nastly, so likely to be hanging
<briancurtin> nessita: argh, sorry, i had something leftover in the twisted code to make it work. with None as the first arg, not "", it will work...but twisted won't let you pass None through
<dobey> nessita: the odd thing is that it only started doing it just now
<dobey> it was fine earlier
<nessita> briancurtin: patching twisted code and testing
<dobey> it's weird
<dobey> also, i have no idea how this test actually works
<dobey> it is doing some insane stuff
<briancurtin> wtf now it's saying access denied
<nessita> briancurtin: ok, is time for dropping this, I will re think the test and drop the twisted spawnner, since we won't be using it IRL (it was coded to run the suite)
<nessita> briancurtin: thanks a lot for the help
<dobey> and now it works
<briancurtin> nessita: np
<dobey> hrmm, and this one test fails with unicode under gi, but is ok without gi
<dobey> weird
<nessita> ok, I'm eoding now
<nessita> need some fresh air
<briancurtin> enjoy
<dobey> .decode('utf-8') was at least a simple fix
<nessita> alecu: I'm changing this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/run-stuff-from-mainloop/+merge/89956 to WIP
<alecu> nessita, ack
<nessita> alecu: since I need to improve the tests so they pass on windows
<nessita> ok, bye all!
<dobey> yay, i think i got the tests all fixed now
<dobey> yay. a few lint errors away
<dobey> will fix them a bit later
#ubuntuone 2012-01-26
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Good morning all!
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, can you believe.. I updated P and now my x server is broken :(
<nessita> hola!
<mandel> aghh..  hate running alphas..
<mandel> nessita,buenos dias!
<mandel> nessita, gatox, be careful with updating, it broke my machines x server
<mandel> with an nvdia card
<nessita> mandel: ack, thanks!
<mandel> gatox, nessita I need to do some quick errands I'll be back in 10/15'
<nessita> acl
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> hola gatox!
<nessita> I will keep doing reviews now, will start with the controlpanel one
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<alecu> hello!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<nessita> gatox: approved with 2 minor change request: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/folder-show-garbage/+merge/89094
<gatox> nessita, ok..... changing that right now
<nessita> gatox: before setting to globally approve, would you ping me so I can quickly overview the new diff?
<gatox> nessita, of course
<alecu> nessita, yay!
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> hola alecu
<nessita> alecu: good news?
<nessita> alecu: I bombed your branch with questions :-P
<alecu> nessita, no: I read "approved" and I thought you were talking about *my* branch :-P
<nessita> alecu: heh... almost, just a couple of questions added there
<nessita> in *your* branch :-P
<gatox> nessita, just in case..... i tested that branch in linux and windows (with and without weird username) and the test were ok..... i'll branch trunk and merge with that just to be 100% sure..... but it would be ok
<nessita> gatox: not sure what you're referring to
 * mandel back
<gatox> nessita, about your comment in my branch: "Tests in windows are not padding for me, but neither are the suite from trunk, so seems unrelated."
<nessita> gatox: yeah, I'm pretty sure they are unrelated, those are webclient in controlpanel failing
<gatox> ahhhhh ok
<nessita> twisted timeouts and dirty reactors
<gatox> yacks
<ralsina> nessita: pong
<ralsina> and good morning everyone!
<nessita> ralsina: any chance you fix the controlpanel branch that you proposed last week?
<ralsina> nessita: let me check
<gatox> ralsina, good morning
<ralsina> nessita: today after noon starts my 1.5 days of no phne calls so there is a chance :-)
<nessita> ralsina: great!
<ralsina> nessita: yes, that should be fixed already
<nessita> ralsina: already? you mean the ImportError are fixed?
<nessita> hum, I missed that email apparently
<ralsina> nessita: yes, since a few days ago. Unclear commit message though.
<alecu> nessita, I've replied to your concerns on that branch.
<ralsina> nessita: I got frustrated and made a snarky comment instead of saying "fix ImportError"
<alecu> nessita, if it's ok with you, I'll put an assert .endswith("/") in the code that gets the USSOC_SERVICE_URL from the env var
<ralsina> alecu, nessita, gatox, mandel: I have a doctor's appointment very close to our weekly call. Could we change the call to 2 hours later, or is that too late for mandel? Alternatively, we can do it tomorrow. Sorry, but that's the only slot the doctor had.
<ralsina> Or we can do it 30 miutes earlier
<alecu> ralsina, ok with me, both ways.
<gatox> ralsina, no problem for me
<mandel> ralsina, ealier is a PITA for me,  but 2 hours later (my 6pm) seems reasonable :)
<ralsina> ok, so it's 2 hours later
<ralsina> Sorry to do this, but these doctor's appointments are the main reason I am now youthful and full of energy ;-)
<nessita> alecu: +1 to the assert
<nessita> ralsina: 2 hours later no problem to me
<ralsina> nessita: awesome, I expect it will be no problem for dobey and brian
<mandel> ralsina, I have the impression that I'm the only one in europe for desktop+, is that right?
<ralsina> mandel: yep
<ralsina> mandel: I am trying to getyou a german or something :-)
<mandel> ralsina, hehe don't worry too much, is a matter of remembering the time zones :)
<nessita> ralsina: there lint issues are still there... so I'll  add that to the MP
<ralsina> nessita: ok, sorry, missedthat part of the comment. :-(
<ralsina> nessita: running pyflakes on u1cp gives interesting warnings pylint doesn't
<ralsina> nessita: for example -- ubuntuone\controlpanel\gui\qt\preferences.py:23: 'QtGui' imported but unused
<ralsina> Oh right, it's disabled for pylint
<gatox> nessita, this branch has been updated with your request (ready to approve): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/folder-show-garbage/+merge/89094
<nessita> gatox: giving it a quick look
<ralsina> nessita: de-linted
<nessita> gatox: looks good!
<nessita> go for it
<gatox> nessita, greeat
<nessita> alecu: approved with (new since P) lint issues, please fix before landing (tarmc will not catch those, since is still natty)
<mandel> nessita, there are a number of new lint issues in P, I suppose that we will move tarmac to P at some point, right?
<nessita> alecu: would you be available for a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/gtk-gi/+merge/90134 (it depends on your restless branch)
<alecu> nessita, I'll take a look
<nessita> mandel: yes we're moving to tarmac, and at least in my P install, there are no lint issues that we are not fixing... unless you know about some I don't?
<nessita> moving tarmac to P*
<mandel> nessita, I noticed a lot in sso regarding qt.. but I might be outdated :)
<nessita> mandel: in sso we first run ./setup.py clean before running lint
<nessita> perhaps you missed that?
<mandel> nessita, I don't think so, let me a sec and run the test on the P (headless til x is fixed) machine
<nessita> gatox: udf-issue approved!
<gatox> awesome
<mandel> nessita, forgot of what I said.. my P machine seems to be very broken after the update, I get this from running the tests in trunk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/817592/
<mandel> which I suppose it should not be happening..
<nessita> mandel: looking
<nessita> mandel: you running behind a proxy there?
<mandel> nessita, yes, I have started to use proxies everywhere to test our code
<nessita> alecu: forgot to mentioned that for my gtk-ui branch, you need to have nightlies up-to-date (so you get new twisted and new devtools)
<mandel> nessita, but tests should not be connecting outside, right? and my proxy settings are to not use the proxy for localhost connections
<nessita> mandel: yes, they shouldn't
<nessita> and they don't seem like it...
<mandel> nessita, I think that is more due to my machine being in a weird state, I'll simply be working win a fresh P vm and will try to fix it during the weekend
<mandel> todays seems to be doomed.. noe the bloody windows vm in my mac does not work.. WTF!
<nessita> facundobatista: ping
<nessita> facundobatista: would you share with me your thoughts re: bug #906462
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 906462 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) (and 3 other projects) "ubuntuone sync daemon is writing IDLE messages to the log every 2 minutes (affects: 1) (heat: 22)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/906462
<facundobatista> nessita, not now, do you mind to ping me later please? 30' would be ok
<nessita> facundobatista: sure
<mandel> ok, time for lunch
<mandel> I need to reboot my machine to, so see you in 45 min aprox
<nessita> mandel: ack
<gatox> ralsina, ping
<ralsina> gatox: pong
<gatox> ralsina, when you have a moment, can you review this?? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/bundle-script-update/+merge/90262      is really quick
<ralsina> gatox: sure!
<gatox> ralsina, thanks
<dobey> ralsina: ugh.
<ralsina> dobey: ugh why?
<ralsina> dobey: call change?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> lunch, and i have an appointment at 12:30 :)
<alecu> ralsina, since we are having the team call later, I'll be running some errands now. Can we have our 1-1 after the team meeting?
<ralsina> alecu: ofcourses
<alecu> ralsina, thanks
<ralsina> dobey: sorry
<ralsina> dobey: I had the exact same problem :-)
<ralsina> dobey: we can still move it to tomorrow
<dobey> probably better. for me and you at least
<nessita> nooooo! tomorrow is hack day, I love not having calls :-)
<nessita> but if it's really necessary...
<dobey> we can just not have a call this week ;)
<nessita> dobey: why you don't like standups and weekly calls?
<nessita> I'm curious :-)
<dobey> because they're boring administrata
<dobey> and i have to stop doing stuff, to do them instead
<dobey> so they put me in the habit of not really doing anything until after they're over with
<nessita> dobey: well yeah... I understand what you mean regarding being interruptyed. But communication is also important, specially working on a distributed env
<nessita> dobey: and perhaps we can change the time so you can do something before them?
<dobey> i don't think we should change the time. it doesn't fix the problems. communication is important, yes. that's why we have irc and mumble and everything. the weekly call i don't mind so much, as there is at least some real communication and it's not just "paste a list of what you did yesterday and think you will be doing today"
<dobey> oh, doh. i forgot to remove the xs
<dobey> i bet they are broken
<dobey> why don't we just have the call at the normal time, but without ralsina?
<ralsina> let's have it instead of tomorrow's standup
<ralsina> I will keep it below 30'
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> dobey: I want to be in it because I have some semi-important things I want to discuss with the team.
<dobey> ok
<dobey> tomorrow is fine with me :)
<gatox> so..... team call tomorrow..... standup today?
<nessita> gatox: yes!
<gatox> me
<nessita> me
<briancurtin> me
<dobey> me
<nessita> alecu_errands, mandel?
<nessita> gatox: go!
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed some branches and they started to land (yeyy!). Propose a fix for the setup.py script to create the bundle.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep working in some bugs (at least for now: Bug #865176, Bug #870270)
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 865176 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Handle errors more gracefully, show user friendly message and hide technical details (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865176
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 870270 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Windows tool tip doesn't display if "&" is in the folder name (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870270
<gatox> nessita, go
<nessita> DONE: several reviews, found out that run-stuff-from-mainloop fails on windows, 1-1 with ralsina
<nessita> TODO: cleanup and fix run-stuff-from-mainloop, lots of reviews, propose gtk-ui
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: more tweaks, got a really basic build into jenkins (locally), debugged process spawn stuff for a bit, i think i got mumble to work
<briancurtin> TOOD: push a lot of this stuff into branches, get trial to output a format that jenkins can use, talk to a few people about jenkins use
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: update u1client to work with gireactor or glib2reactor, music store call
<dobey> λ TODO: gwibber tweaks, music store
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> mandel
<nessita> dobey: did you manage to get the info from ken that you were needing?
<ralsina> DONE: 1-1 with lots of people, started the contract for video lens, reviews TODO: doctor, reviews, monitor video lens progress, start doing some coding (yay) BLOCKED: no
<dobey> sort of. couple of small issues and gwibber will be all gtk3 and gi.
<ralsina> sorry about jumping the line, but I gotta go ;-)
<mandel> nessita, is thursday, rigth?
<gatox> mandel, today? yes
<nessita> mandel: yes, but ralsina moved the weekly meeting to tomorrow
<mandel> nessita, today there is no standup and there is a mumble chat, in 2 hours aprox
<nessita> mandel: so we're having standup instead
<mandel> nessita, tomorrow? ouch I understood in 2 hours..
<mandel> let me write my notes
<nessita> mandel: yes, that was the former agreement, but then dobey mentioned he could not make it
<nessita> so, tomorrow
<nessita> alecu_errands: ping
<gatox> ok..... lunch for  me
<mandel> nessita, sorry I though it was later so I did not rush after lunch..
<ralsina> off to the doctor I go
<mandel> DONE: Long chata with facu abotu race conditions in the add-virtual-watch branch. Added tests to prove it and implemented solution. Look at the current status of porxy support on other apps. Each of them does what ever it considers.
<mandel> TODO: Fix my P machine. Request re-reviews. Chat about the apporach to take ragarding poxy creds and implement it.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> nessita, ^ sorry again
 * mandel reboot due to updates
<mandel> what a bloody day..
<nessita> mandel: no problem, really :-)
<nessita> facundobatista: ping reminder
<facundobatista> nessita, just commented on the bug
<nessita> facundobatista: awesome, thanks
<dobey> man make test it slow
<dobey> what the heck, these tests all passed just fine last night
<dobey> grrrrr
<mandel> finaly back.. I cannot believe my bad luck today..
<nessita> brb lunchtime!
<gatox> mandel, you are not playing ok with P?
<mandel> gatox, no, updates broke my system, atm I can ssh to it but x does not start
<mandel> something to do with the nvidea drivers..
<gatox> :S
<nessita> ok, no lunchtime yet
<nessita> false alarm!
<dobey> heh
<dobey> oh right, that's why i put the x in the tests. grr
<dobey> alright, lunch time, and an appointment for me. bbiab
<joshuahoover> dobey: a lucid user installed nightlies, then removed it, tried to rollback to u1 in main and gets this now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/817849/
<joshuahoover> any ideas?
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: holas
<nessita> alecu: I made some changes to the gtk-ui tests where I ensure that the things I get from gtk widgets are unicode, and that make some account tests fail. I fixed those, making the token_name be always a unicode. Of course I also changed the keyring module to behave like that, wanted to give you heads up
<nessita> alecu: and ask if you foresee  any issue with that (I don't, and I actually like having APIs that receives *only* unicode)
<alecu> nessita, I don't see any issue, in fact, I like using unicode wherever we can, too. Is that the same branch you have for review?
<nessita> alecu: yes, I had to fix it there since otherwise tests will not pass
<nessita> alecu: but perhaps I can move the move-token-to-unicode to other branch? is worth noting that a lot of the diff is a change in a .glade file
<alecu> ok, no problem then.
<nessita> alecu: (see the MP description for clarification, is just a matter of re-saving the .glade file in precise and this glade will update its format)
<alecu> nessita, yup, it looked like that.
<Guest32977> nessita, I have een talking with sidnei about the fail in set_readonly on windows. The issue seems to happen if you have full permissions in the dir, I think I better approach is to use a DenyAce rather the actual implementation
<nessita> Guest32977: I guess you're mandel?
<Guest32977> uh, I'm Guest32977 .. wtf?
<nessita> Guest32977: let's just disable those tests, since we're not implementing any readonly in windows
<mandel> nessita, much better :)
<nessita> yeap :-)
<mandel> nessita, I'll make a small branch for that then
<nessita> mandel: ack, ping me for reviews!
<alecu> oh, we don't have the meeting now!
<alecu> doh
<nessita> alecu: no... tomorrow
<nessita> sorry
<nessita> now yes! lunchtime!
<nessita> brb
<alecu> gatox, mandel, briancurtin: any of you guys wants to do a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/use-restful-client
<gatox> alecu, on it
<ralsina> joshuahoover: he needs to remove configglue and reinstall it so it gets rolled back to an older version
<mandel> alecu, want is an estrech, but I can do it :)
<joshuahoover> ralsina: thanks :)
<alecu> mandel, gatox: only one review is needed, so you may fight to do it.
<gatox> mandel, let me let me! jjeje
<mandel> yours yours!
<gatox> jejje
<alecu> gatox, I'm pushing some lint fixes that are needed for Precise
<gatox> alecu, ack
<ralsina> DAMN CHROME JUST CLOSED MY 30 TABS! MY LIFE IS NOW A MESS!
<nessita> ralsina: it does not store the session?
 * nessita is back from lunch
<briancurtin> ctrl-shift-t?
<gatox> ralsina, reopen chrome and open closed tab?
<gatox> sometimes it works
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but it crashed while it was opening a link from here, so it can't restore anymore :-(
<gatox> uhhhhhhh
<nessita> ralsina: with firefox that does not happen :-P
<ralsina> nessita: first time I see all of chrome crashing in 2 years. Indeed that doesn't happen with firefox ;-)
<nessita> my firefox has never crashed. True story!
<ralsina> nessita: really? You never had to close it because it was not responding, or was eating all your RAM, either?
<nessita> ralsina: nopes
<ralsina> If yes, I want your magical firefox :-)
<nessita> I don't browse porn, either :-P
<gatox> ralsina, since firefox8 it works REALLY good!
<nessita> joking aside, I usually don't browse sites that use heavy flash... which I think are to blame for high mem usage
<gatox> ralsina, i went back to firefox in the v8
<ralsina> I might as well switch now that I don't have all those tabs open
<gatox> alecu, approved!
<alecu> gatox, yay!
<mandel> ok, EOD in spain :)
<mandel> catch you tom!
<gatox> mandel, bye mister :P
<alecu> bye mandel!
<dobey> joshuahoover: did configglue not get downgraded as well? or some other piece perhaps?
<dobey> nessita: yes it does :)
<joshuahoover> dobey: i'm guessing that's likely it
<nessita> dobey: eh?
<dobey> nessita: firefox losing the session. i have had it happen before
<nessita> dobey: ah, it does no happen here
<nessita> it works flawless, and between computers (I use the fiefox sync)
<dobey> nessita: i think it's a rarity, just as it is in chrome .:)
<dobey> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/gi-support/+merge/90227 is ready for re-review btw :)
<nessita> dobey: great
<nessita> alecu: I; m considering using gtk-ui as a pre-requisite of run-from-mainloop, to ease all the glib/GLib madness I have. Have you had any chance to take a look to it?
<alecu> nessita, gtk-gi ?
<nessita> yes, sorry :-D
<alecu> nessita, I've not seen it in depth yet, sorry.
<gatox> nessita, ping
<nessita> gatox: pong
<gatox> nessita, i'm looking at this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/865176
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 865176 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Handle errors more gracefully, show user friendly message and hide technical details (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Medium,In progress]
<gatox> nessita, where you suggest to do something like this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/862540
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 862540 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Do provide a nice error message when there are issues (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Fix released]
<nessita> gatox: hum, there is a spec, let me find it
<gatox> nessita, i was analyzing "_build_general_error_message" implementation and we can easily add something like that..... but..... wouldn't that hide the real problem?
<gatox> nessita, in this moment if we can't parse the error, we show to the user the real problem so he can report it
<nessita> gatox: wait, let me find the spec
<gatox> ok
<ralsina> anyone needs a review or two?
<dobey> ralsina: yes; https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/gi-support/+merge/90227
<ralsina> dobey: ack!
<ralsina> dobey: shouldn't we refactor the reactor import/install instead of having 4  copies? Just nitpicking, though
<nessita> ralsina: me! https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/gtk-gi/+merge/90134
<ralsina> nessita: queued!
<nessita> dobey: I'm getting this from your branch: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/817982/
<dobey> ralsina: perhaps
<dobey> nessita: hrmm
<ralsina> dobey: would you? I am not demanding it, though.
<dobey> ralsina: i couldn't decide if it would have been better in another branch or not.
<ralsina> dobey: well, since you are already editing those lines
<dobey> yeah, but would require a new .py file. and wasn't sure that sort of change made sense in the branch.
<briancurtin> be back soon - lunch/pharmacy/bank
<dobey> and i'm not sure what to call the new .py file
<ralsina> dobey: I would suggest utils.py if it didn't suck so much
<ralsina> dobey: ok, nevermind then
<ralsina> dobey: +1 but only code review, something broke in my python
<ralsina> nessita: yours is going to take a while, hopefully early tomorrow morning it will be done
<nessita> ralsina: did you notice most of the diff is a change in a XML file?
<nessita> (just FYI)
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but I am trying to fix my linux, python is doing crazy things
<nessita> ralsina: no rush then
<ralsina> nessita: seems like one of my experiments broke site-packages
<nessita> lovely
<ralsina> nessita: oh, yes
<nessita> dobey: any ideas?
<dobey> yes, but make test is slow :)
<dobey> hrmm, idea didn't work though :(
<dobey> nessita: fix pushed
<nessita> dobey: ack
<nessita> dobey: running tests now
<nessita> brb, need to run a quick errand
<dobey> ugh. aptdaemon api changed
<gatox> people..... eod here! see you tomorrow
<ralsina> bye gatox!
<gatox> ralsina, bye
<czajkowski> evening
<czajkowski> hands up who's breaking the music store this evening  - http://twitpic.com/8c08k4/full
<dobey> that looks like it'd be 7d
<dobey> beuno: ^^
<czajkowski> just wanted to listen to a sample song to make sure t was the right one
<czajkowski> played the other songs in the album
<dobey> did that happen on a specific page?
<czajkowski> dont laugh at my music taste now dobey
<czajkowski> jessie james album page
<czajkowski> Jessie J even
<dobey> it's loading for me
<dobey> can you restart banshee and see if it works?
<czajkowski> sure
<czajkowski> hmm annoying
<czajkowski> I can restrt it
<czajkowski> get to her album - Jessie J - Who You Are  delux edition
<czajkowski> click on a song and get the 404 again
<czajkowski> but not all songs give a 404
<dobey> odd
<czajkowski> dobey: I dont go looking for the odd bugs!
<dobey> it's an issue with 7d for sure though. our 404 page doesn't look like that
<dobey> we have a robot on our page
<czajkowski> dobey: try and select 21. Jessie J / B.o.B. - Price Tag
<czajkowski> thats the song I get the 404
<czajkowski> others are ok
<czajkowski> hmm also getting issues when I add a song to download
<czajkowski> getting screen capture now
<czajkowski> dobey: http://twitpic.com/8c0cid/full
<czajkowski> dobey: sorry
<dobey> maybe just the uk store is giving the 404s
<czajkowski> can it be kicked into submission I' need more songs
<czajkowski> :)
<dobey> czajkowski: click on "help" inside the store page, and then click "Contact us" then the "7digital Customer Service" link
<czajkowski> dobey: will do thanks
<nessita> dobey: approved and globally approved!
<nessita> dobey: any idea how to debug segfaults when using gi stuff?
<dobey> nessita: which segfaults?
<nessita> dobey: some that I'm having in a branch
<dobey> oh right
<dobey> time to set up a precise tarmac i think
<ralsina> nessita: this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/844435 for some reason makes me think "uninitialized bandwidth values" and "it's fixed". Is this a case of god memory or of self-delusion? ;-)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 844435 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ubuntuone-control-panel-backend crashed with ValueError in __init__(): cannot convert float NaN to integer (affects: 6) (dups: 2) (heat: 40)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<nessita> ralsina: looking as soon as I finish asnwering another bug report
<ralsina> nessita: oh, forget it, it'ssomething else, and more misterious
<ralsina> nessita: it's the "in some extremely rare ocasions, time.time() will fail and return NaN" error
<nessita> ralsina: is this windows?
<ralsina> nessita: linux
<nessita> :-/
<nessita> would that be a VM?
<nessita> remember the issues we had with time with VB
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but this is something else, it's a little known problem, but it has been observed http://markmail.org/message/6nf3j4jjwmrkarxn
<ralsina> nessita: some times, time.time() just returns float('NaN') and you can't int() that
<briancurtin> wtf?
<nessita> ralsina: hum, ugly
<ralsina> briancurtin: indeed
<nessita> ralsina: can I help with that tomorrow? I just received a friend who's visiting... I need to eod now
<ralsina> nessita: of course
<ralsina> nessita: it's rare enough that we could ignore it
<nessita> ok, please remind me! :-)
<nessita> see ya all tomorrow!
<ralsina> bye nessita!
#ubuntuone 2012-01-27
<Guest52827> morning all
<aquarius> rye, nice work on the headless page
<mandel> why do I eep loosing my nickname...
<mandel> stupid irc!
<gatox> good morning
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, how is everything going?
<gatox> mandel, good.... i'm going to work in the FF project today
<gatox> do you have something new about that?? to know if i need to merge with something
<mandel> gatox, superb! I'm fixing my P machine and doing some work on the file system notifications on widows and will get to that :)
<mandel> gatox, I have not had the time to work on that sorry.. I keep bumping into issue that are high priority or with machine problems..
<mandel> very annoying..
<gatox> mandel, no problem..... i was in the same situation
<mandel> gatox, and I wanted to do some work during my free time, but I'me been most of the afternoons or at rugby or at the vet
<mandel> the dog has a twisted leg :(
<gatox> mandel, ohhhhhhh
<mandel> gatox, the poor guy is at the vet at the moment getting some x rays done..
<gatox> mandel, did you take him to the vet?
<mandel> gatox, yes, see the above message :)
<gatox> mandel, yes.... i read it :P
<gatox> mandel, well... it is true..... pets are really similar to their owners :P
<mandel> gatox, haha
<mandel> gatox, but I have an excuse, now I'm playing rugby in the second division, like la liga B in football
<gatox> mandel, so..... you want to die young :P jeje
<mandel> gatox, I think I still can play for another 5 years.. is amazing cause I'm like 5 year older than the rest and  I get less knee problems hehe
 * mandel reinstalling P
<gatox> brb! need to restart
<gatox> backk
<mandel> gatox, I need to go to the vet to check out the result of the x-rays, is one block from my office so I should be back in a few mins
<gatox> mandel, no problem! take care of the dog
<gatox> mandel, when you get back, can you do me a favor?? can you open a python console and do: import u1rest; u1rest.__path__ (i'm in the new machine, and i've copy u1rest inside 3 differents dist-packages and it's not being recognized)
<gatox> i need to know where to put that
<gatox> ralsina, ping
 * mandel back
<mandel> gatox, je ne compre pa, what exactly do you want me to do?
<gatox> mandel, tell me where do you have u1rest installed..... do you remember that it doesn't have the setup.py so you have to copy it manually..... but i'm copying it but is not recognized by python
<gatox> i want to know the output for: import u1rest; u1rest.__path__
<gatox> mandel, is the dog ok?
<mandel> gatox, yest, no broken bones, he is just like the owner :)
<mandel> gatox, hm.. on it
<gatox> mandel, :P
<mandel> gatox, /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/restful-u1/u1rest
<gatox> mandel, thanks
<gatox> mandel, grrrrr i have seriously wrong here
<mandel> gatox, he, look at my machine: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8Akda59yQI&feature=plcp&context=C3a6464bUDOEgsToPDskL-qb9lDdv7vlUubOt581D-
<nessita> hello everyone!
<mandel> nessita, morning!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<gatox> mandel, jejejej what were you doing?
<mandel> gatox, trying to loging :P
<gatox> jejje
<mandel> gatox, I just reinstalled P and got that nice feature.. it does not recognize my password and I can just login as the guest
<jml> is there U1 storage for Tomboy?
<gatox> mandel, you are not having very good luck with that :P
<mandel> gatox, no.. I don't know wtf is going on.. I'm asking on ubuntu-desktop maybe they have a clue
<nessita> gatox: you need reviews from me?
<gatox> nessita, let me check
<gatox> nessita, this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/remove-disconnect-signal/+merge/89761
<nessita> ack
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> mandel: what happened the beast?
<mandel> czajkowski, he jumped from the sofa and twisted a leg.. he's like the owner :P
<czajkowski> :/
<ralsina> gatox: pong
<czajkowski> mandel: ouchies how does  a dog twist its leg doing an every day occurance!
<ralsina> maybe the dog should try rugby
<mandel> czajkowski, god knows.. he is a beast, tends to do stupid things like this..
<gatox> ralsina, i waanted to ask you something regarding the u1 api, but i already find it, thanks anyway
<czajkowski> ralsina: exactly in rugby nobody gets hurt :)
<mandel> ralsina, hehe I don't get hurt as much as I should :)
<ralsina> and good morning!
<czajkowski> bah music in the music store is still not behaving
<czajkowski> did mail d7 and let them know last night
<czajkowski> http://twitpic.com/8c08k4/full   and   http://twitpic.com/8c0cid/full  since last night, anyone else having issues?
<czajkowski> cant be just my taste in music
<mandel> czajkowski, is that P?
<czajkowski> mandel: yup
<czajkowski> should it make a difference?
<mandel> czajkowski, running nightlies?
<mandel> czajkowski, I'm trying to reproduce it :)
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> mandel: jessie j album plaied first lot of her songs ok, when I go further down the list I get the 404, I can add songs to download but then the download page looks rather messed up
<mandel> czajkowski, hm.. the best thing is to wait for dobey he knows that code best
<czajkowski> aye he said mail d7
<czajkowski> I did just wondered if anyone else was having similar issues
<nessita> holas ralsina
<nessita> ralsina: by any chance, were you able to do the review?
<ralsina> nessita: indeed, I just approved it
<mandel> czajkowski, not that I know off..
<nessita> ralsina: awesome
<mandel> I officially want to throw my P machine out of the window
<ralsina> mandel: I am reinstalling mine :-/
<ralsina> mandel: suddenly, no mouse, no keyboard. Can't even log out of X. Had to ssh from my wife's machine
<mandel> ralsina, did you see the video of lightdm.. crisht! I cann ssh yet I cannot login directly, I'm trying gdm know..
<ralsina> mandel: yes, saw it
<mandel> ralsina, I have similar problems with x at the moment.. what I time waster..
<mandel> sweet! gdm works!!!!
<ralsina> mandel: for some people it works awesome, apparently.
<mandel> ralsina, isn't that just called 'it works in my machine' development  ;)
<ralsina> mandel: it seems that if you are VP or higher in the company, it works from the alpha. For developers, you may have to wait for the beta.
<mandel> ralsina, hahaha
<ralsina> mandel: it's getting better, it worked for almost a week without problems for me
<ralsina> mandel: ok, 4 days ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, at least we know ow to work around it, I managed to get in my machine :)
<ralsina> mandel: yeah, but reinstalling is faster than working around too long
<mandel> ralsina, if you have problems with lightdm try the old school gdm that did it for me, less preaty but works
<gatox> need to go to the bank..... brb!
<nessita> ralsina: except an unexpected removal of network-manager (which was my fault), I've had no issues at all... I even installed Precise alpha 1 in the computer of a friend, and he was really happy
<mandel> nessita, you are lucky! I have fought with it for 3 days, just got it working
<ralsina> nessita: I have had all sorts of weird things happen. From kernel updates leaving it unbootable, to yesterday's python breakage (that was my fault), to today's "oops, I don't like your input devices anymore"
<nessita> ralsina: how are you updating packages?
<ralsina> nessita: just following the prompts when I login
<ralsina> nessita: plus some dist-upgrades when I need a new version of stuff for development
<nessita> apt-get update and updgrades have been working for me /me crosses fingers
<ralsina> I am trying to be a "plain user" and nt do weird things
<ralsina> maybe 4th install is the lucky one :-)
<nessita> mandel: did you make a clean install or upgrade your O installation?
<mandel> nessita, I upgraded form O
<nessita> ah, that may be relevant
<nessita> mandel: how did you upgrade?
<mandel> nessita, sudo update-manager -d
<nessita> mandel: right, that's the recommended way to do it... :-/
<mandel> nessita, yeah.. I managed to fix it without loosing much, just the installed packages, wich is not a big deal, /home was in an other paritition :)
<alecu> hello gals and guys!
<ralsina> hello alecu
<mandel> hurray! I'm back using my P machine!!!!
<mandel> sweet jesus that was a PITA
<alecu> mandel, ralsina: P has been working suprisingly well for an Alpha on my notebook... unlike the final versions of Natty or Oneiric that had some driver issues.
<mandel> alecu, you are lucky.. but then, is a laptop with know pieces.. my is a crazy desktop
<nessita> hola alecu!
<mhall119> aquarius: ping
<aquarius> mhall119, pong
<aquarius> was gonna ping you about summit on phones, actually ;)
<mhall119> aquarius: someone is asking me if there's a 'fake' U1 account that he can use for giving a demonstration of U1 syncing at a loco event
<mhall119> aquarius: ping johnoxton, he was going to make a mobile html5 UI for us, but got too busy with other work
<nessita> alecu: ping
<aquarius> hm. We have demo accounts when we're at shows, but there's nothing special about them; we just set up a new account. That's probably the easiest thing; we wouldn't really want to set up a demo account and publicise its access details because then you'd be doing a demo with who-knows-what files that someone else has put in the account :) Just set up an account, is probably the best thing.
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: I think webclient in sso should be a module at the same level than keyring... may i move it? (before I start using that import path from other projects)
<mhall119> aquarius: ok, and there's no issue with setting up a dummy account for this purpose?
<aquarius> mhall119, well, don't set up fifty of them or anything. But I can't see a major problem with doing that, no. joshuahoover, any thoughts?
<alecu> nessita, not yet: I'm in the middle of a cleanup branch that touches plenty of it.
<alecu> nessita, and why at the same level of keyring? ubuntu_sso.webclient?
<alecu> nessita, I put it in utils since other projects will be using it
<nessita> alecu: yes. I need to use webclient from u1cp, and for that I need to have the webclient module added to the module list in setup.py and package that in nightlies
<alecu> nessita, (ie: syncdaemon, control-panel, etc)
<nessita> alecu: but xdg_base_directory/ is used from other projects and is in ubuntu_sso
<nessita> alecu: same for networkstate
<nessita> alecu: from my POV, the things that live en utils are "small helpers"
<alecu> nessita, for me are things that make sense to use from other projects. For isntance I see ipc.py and tcpactivation.py, that are used from control panel too.
<alecu> nessita, also txsecrets, that may be moved to a different project altogether
<alecu> nessita, so, for me utils are things that may be moved to other projects at some point.
<nessita> alecu: well, we have stuff to be used from other projects in both locations (outside and inside utils)
<nessita> I'm +1 to have them at the same level than ubuntu_sso to avoid long import paths, I because I would not like having utils/ being a bag of cats :-P
<alecu> nessita, well, I don't like having "xdg_base_directory" (reusable) at the same level of account, main, qt (specific of sso)
<alecu> nessita, in any case our problem is that *sso itself* is turning into a catbag.
<mandel> herb, that is true :)
<mandel> agh.. stupid autocomplete
<mandel> ok. off to lunch
<mandel> ralsina, nessita we have mumble today instead of standup, is that correct?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<ralsina> mandel: in 77 minutes
<ralsina> mandel: 76
<alecu> nessita, so, putting stuff in utils for me means that we will be able to take them all into a separate project
<mandel> ralsina, ack
<nessita> mandel: yessir
<nessita> alecu: fair enough then, will push the python package into the ubuntu package
 * mandel lunch
<nessita> alecu: can you please quickly-trivial review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/webclient-as-module/+merge/90435
<alecu> nessita, looking
<gatox_away> back
<gatox> alecu, can you re-review this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049 I changed the Fixed Size thing back
<alecu> gatox, looking
<nessita> alecu: did you approve? (I need to modify nigthlies after that so the python package is installed, is not ATM)
<mhall119> aquarius: re: summit on phones, what specifically were you wanting?
<alecu> nessita, approved.
<nessita> thanks!
<aquarius> mhall119, for the first time in history, I've thought "wouldn't it be good if the summit site was brilliant on phones" *before* I get to UDS, so I wanted to talk to you and see whether you were already all over this :)
<mhall119> aquarius: we were all over it last UDS, then someone made johnoxton to real work isntead
<mhall119> aquarius: but you have a mobile developer on your team, don't you?
<aquarius> mhall119, we do, but whether muffinresearch is interested in hacking on summit is another question entirely ;)
<aquarius> mhall119, what I was thinking was, you and I ought to have a little chat about how the mobile summit should *work*
<aquarius> and then we can look at either doing a mobile set of templates or specifying how they should be done and appealing for web dev help if we don't have time :)
<dobey> czajkowski: yeah, the checkout page was odd for me too.
<mhall119> aquarius: sure, when do you want to get together?
<mhall119> it's not  likely we'll be able to do much before UDS-Q, do you want to just bring it up there?
<mhall119> or were you hoping to have something by UDS-Q?
<aquarius> mhall119, my idea was to have something before UDS, since I always think about this stuff *at* UDS and then it's too late to fix it ;)
<aquarius> mhall119, I'm not talking about a big deal right now; just a phone call to boot some ideas around :)
<aquarius> brb
<mhall119> aquarius: sounds good, let's get cjohnston on that too
<joshuahoover> mhall119, aquarius__: sorry, missed your thread here...no problem with creating an account (or multiple accounts) to demo/test things with...as aquarius mentioned, try not to create 50 of them ;)
<aquarius> mhall119, so I'm cool for a phone call or skype or google hangout whenever you have a little time, if you think it's worth having a conversation :)
<mhall119> aquarius: it's worth it if we can get some help, neither chris nor I know how to make mobile html
<aquarius> mhall119, I can do some of it, at least :)
<mhall119> that's good enough for me
<dobey> aquarius: you finally installed the hangouts plug-in?
<aquarius> dobey, not yet, but at some point I suppose I ought to :)
<mhall119> aquarius: chris just pointed me to http://www.androidzoom.com/android_applications/social/linaro-connect_bnbhr.html
<mhall119> maybe we can work with linaro to build a common mobile app
<aquarius> nah
<aquarius> that's an app
<aquarius> why would we want an app?
<aquarius> it can quite happily be a website
<aquarius> then summit can do it
<aquarius> we don't have to publish to the market
<aquarius> we don't have to port to ios
<aquarius> etc, etc, etc, etc, etc
<aquarius> :)
<mhall119> but they we can't sell if to $1.99 and get rich
 * mandel back
<gatox> ralsina, team call?
<ralsina> gatox: on my way
<dobey> meh
<alecu> going too
<gatox> mandel, i don't know why tha app only works with your email (which i can not recall now) even if i change the appkey!!!!
<aquarius> mhall119, if your plan is to get rich off of summit and UDS attendees, you might wanna reconsider your business model ;)
<aquarius> mhall119, happy to have a chat now if you're free, otherwise next week sometime?
<mhall119> aquarius: my other plan was to put google ads on my blog and write about removing power tools from the repos
 * aquarius actually lol
<mhall119> aquarius: give me a few, and I'll be available
<aquarius> mhall119, cool. I'm kryogenix on skype
<mhall119> no g+ hangout?
<aquarius> mhall119, let me try installing the plugin :)
<aquarius> mhall119, nah, google hangout mic fail for me, it seems
<aquarius> skype?
<mhall119> aquarius: sure, let me finish up with didrocks
<mhall119> aquarius: okay, ready?
<aquarius> mhall119, yep
<mhall119> aquarius: can you hear me?
<ralsina> briancurtin: lost you!
<nessita> alecu: would you agree to increasing the timeout to the ussoc's webclient tests? (nightlies are not building due to test failures) https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/higher-timeout/+merge/90454
<ralsina> mandel: 1-1 now?
<mandel> ralsina, sure
<mandel> ralsina, relaunching mumble :)
<dobey> oh yay, network fail
<mandel> ralsina, can you hear me?
<mandel> mumble
<dobey> got disconnected from both freenode and gimpnet
<dobey> but not the other networks i'm connected to
<dobey> anyway
<nessita> alecu: got my message?
<alecu> nessita, looking
<nessita> alecu: related bug report is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/920591
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 920591 in ubuntu-sso-client "Tests are failing in sso with test_webclient (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alecu> nessita, I'm working on a fix for that in the cleanup branch
<nessita> alecu: ah, great! so, do you expect to propose that today?
<alecu> nessita, the tests are not calling "webclient.shutdown", and that's needed so qt and libsoup are forced to close the tcp connection (since they use http/1.1 and keep the connection open)
<gatox> nessita, this branch is ready: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/network-detect/+merge/88545 (the sso one has landed)
<alecu> nessita, probably not today. But I'm sure increasing the timeout won't help.
<nessita> alecu: oh nice, want me to propose a branch with only that?
<nessita> alecu: I need the package with the .webclient module, and that will not build in nightlies since tests are failing. Or I can skip them and you unskip in your branch??
<nessita> gatox: nice!
<alecu> nessita, hmm... a skipping of those tests sounds right.
<nessita> ack, changing branch
<alecu> gatox, approved network-detect branch.
<gatox> alecu, nice! thanks!
<gatox> nessita, just in case...... you'll need to update sso with the things in trunk to test the u1-client branch
<gatox> nessita, the code landed today
<nessita> alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/skip-failing-tests/+merge/90470
<nessita> gatox: ack
<dobey> alright, need to get some lunch. bbiab
<nessita> ralsina: could you do a trivial review in https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/skip-failing-tests/+merge/90470 ?
<ralsina> nessita: sure!
<nessita> ralsina: nightlies are not building because of the failures linked in that branch (alecu is working on fixing that)
<ralsina> nessita: approved globally because of obvious
<nessita> ack
 * gatox lunch..... brb
<alecu> mandel, gatox_lunch, briancurtin2, dobey, nessita: do I owe you guys some reviews?
<gatox_lunch> alecu, nop!
<nessita> alecu: yes please! https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/gtk-gi/+merge/90134
<briancurtin2> alecu: nope
<dobey> nessita: are you using indicator-weather?
<nessita> dobey: yes I am
<dobey> nessita: does it crash all the time for you too?
<nessita> dobey: works well, though sometimes "disappear". Perhaps it crashes, though I have no apport dialog nor anything. Executing it again restore it
<dobey> nessita: yeah, it does that quite often for me. seems every time i want to look at it and see what the temperature is, it's gone. you probably have a crash file for it in /var/crash/ :)
<dobey> nessita: where does the 'argparse' module come from?
<nessita> dobey: standard lib
<nessita> dobey: indeed, I have one _usr_bin_indicator-weather.1000.crash there
<dobey> nessita: i guess it's only in 2.7+ then? is there a package for it in ubuntu on lucid/maverick as a separate module?
<nessita> dobey: oh, hum... perhaps
<nessita> dobey: let me help you with that after lunch
<dobey> nessita: sure
<nessita> brb!
<nessita> lunchtime
 * dobey breaks some eggs with libubuntuone
<nhaines> dobey: juts watch for little pieces of shell.
<nhaines> s/juts/just/
<dobey> nhaines: these are dinosaur sized eggs :)
<dobey> brb, reboot.
<nessita> dobey: when you come back, the package is python-argparse
<nessita> dobey: available for natty, maverick, and lucid https://launchpad.net/argparse/+packages
<dobey> well, this is not good
<dobey> nessita: ok, cool, thanks
<dobey> my workstation is mucked up now :-/
<nessita> thank you, sorry for breaking L and M
<dobey> i think they will still be broken after that :)
<nessita> dobey: why?
<dobey> it was failing before there, for a separate reason from the webclient tests
<nessita> ah... ok
<nessita> (was not aware)
<dobey> hopefully i only need to reconfigure nvidia-current to get my workstation back
<dobey> oh, fml
<dobey> awesome. reboot was blocked because i had an ssh session live :(
<dobey> nessita: does your ubuntu-sso-client branch require the new reactor now?
<nessita> dobey: yes
<nessita> alecu: how's reviews treating you? I have another one that I would like you to take a look... but if you're too loaded, I can re-organize mine reviews waiting for you
<nessita> alecu: ping?
<alecu> nessita, pong.
<alecu> nessita, was finishing some very late lunch :P
<nessita> merienda you mean? :-)
<nessita> alecu: so, I was thinking that if you have too much reviews, I can ask dobey to do my gtk-gi, and ask you a webclient specific
<nessita> alecu: what do you say?
<alecu> nessita, as you wish
<nessita> alecu: did you start with the gtk-gi already?
<alecu> nessita, yes
<alecu> nessita, but I only reviewed some of the code, didn't do any irl yet
<nessita> alecu: any comments so far?
<alecu> nessita, no, it looks fine
<dobey> nessita: we can't land the gtk-gi branch yet
<nessita> alecu: ok, then I will ask dobey to finish it, and could you please take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/add-oauth-to-url/+merge/90522 ? (is short and needed from controlpanel to remove the current webclient)
<alecu> nessita, ack
<nessita> dobey: I know, but could you review it, and leave it approved? I will globally approved once P tarmac is ready
<dobey> nessita: yep, though i am working on a big branch of my own at the moment :)
<nessita> dobey: ack, can you queue that up?
<dobey> but as soon as i finish up with it, which shouldn't be too much longer, i'll look at it
<dobey> really wish the updates today hadn't stolen an hour of my time :(
<nessita> dobey: thanks!
<nessita> dobey: also, would you be able to do the endorsement before the meeting next Monday?
<dobey> oh yes, sure; i also have to be in the meeting anyway i think, for the package set proposal :)
<nessita> dobey: yes... but perhaps having the endorsement in the wiki page makes it more "formal"? don't know, never been to a meeting like this before :-)
<nessita> dobey: also, I set up an alarm in my calendar for this... but, would you please ping me if I'm not around 10 minutes before the meeting? the sprint might make loose track of time
<dobey> well, when i applied, everyone i asked to endorse were slackers. and there was only like 1 or 2 on my wiki page :)
<nessita> make me*
<dobey> nessita: sure
<nessita> thanks
<dobey> i suppose i should set an alarm as well, so i don't forget
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/split-ui-lib/+merge/90529
<dobey> if i could get a couple reviews on that as well :)
<dobey> nessita: i'm going to take a short break, then will look at your branch
<nessita> dobey: awesome
<nessita> I'm leaving shortly
<briancurtin2> nessita: what time are we starting on monday? ~9:00?
<nessita> briancurtin2: yes, the hotel will have some room available for us
<nessita> briancurtin2: let me send you my contact details, please do not hesitate to call me if you need anything
<nessita> briancurtin2: also, facundobatista and alecu are arriving to the hotel on Sunday noon
<alecu> nessita, briancurtin2: I'll probably spend Sunday evening at gatox's house, playing boardgames or with his brand new kinect.
<alecu> briancurtin2, if you've got no plans for sunday's evening you can probably join us.
<briancurtin2> alecu: sounds good to me. unfortunately i won't have a cell phone while i'm there, but i get in to cordoba at 5:30 AM so i'll be there the whole day
<alecu> briancurtin2, I'm @alecura on twitter; that beeps my phone
<briancurtin2> alecu: cool, i'll ping you to see what's up on sunday
<alecu> briancurtin2, cool! we're arriving... 1.15pm on sunday at Córdoba.
 * nessita -> eoded
<nessita> bye all!
<briancurtin2> bye
<gatox> eod here!
<gatox> bye!
<briancurtin2> bye gatox
<gatox> briancurtin2, see you on sunday!
<briancurtin2> :)
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> and i'm out, a b c-ya.
<briancurtin2> have a good weekend dobey
<dobey> you too briancurtin2
#ubuntuone 2012-01-29
<zhownx> hi all... I have problem with ubuntu one... it said it required internet connection while I'm having one... any idea?
<zhownx> I'm running oneiric
<bsmith093> is there a more informative gui, such as a progress bar or eta counter somewhere?
<aquarius> bsmith093, if you want to see absolutely everything that's going on with Ubuntu One, there's a super-technical application called "magicicada".
<aquarius> (be warned: it is super-technical :))
<jono> hey folks
<jono> if I want to offer a share, is this the correct formatting for the command?
<jono>  u1sdtool --offer-share=/home/jono/testfolder foo@bar.com "My share" Modify
#ubuntuone 2013-01-21
<gatox> good morning!
<karni> Hi gatox
<gatox> karni, hi mister :D
<karni> gatox: :D
#ubuntuone 2013-01-22
<mandel> morning!
<czajkowski> mandel: aloha!
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<gatox> good morning!
#ubuntuone 2013-01-23
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<gatox> good morning!
#ubuntuone 2013-01-24
<mandel> morning!
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<gatox> good morning!
#ubuntuone 2013-01-25
<mandel> morning!
<gatox> good morning!
<freannrak> Hello, I'm having trouble with ubuntu one's sync. The problem is that it doesn't respect my upload limit. I've set it to 10 kilobits per second, but under system monitor I can clearly see that it's uploading at full speed.
<rye> freannrak: hi
<freannrak> rye: hey
<rye> freannrak: this is bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/+bug/720707 and we have recently had some progress on that, let me dig it up
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 720707 in Ubuntu One storage protocol "Bandwidth limit is not correctly enforced: Transmission delays are inserted between data chunk writes (of arbitrary sizes)" [High,Confirmed]
<rye> dobey: has Stuart provided enough information re: https://code.launchpad.net/~stub/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/devel/+merge/143261 ?
 * rye stares at the workarounds in the bug report
<rye> freannrak: do you feel adventurous enough to test the fix?
<freannrak> rye, thanks. I'm going to try wondershaper as a workaround.
<freannrak> or do you have something better in mind?
<freannrak> I have about 30-40 minutes to spare.
<rye> freannrak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1569778/
<rye> freannrak: after this restart ubuntuone (in case patch applies cleanly) and test the upload limits
<freannrak> patch applied, how do I fully restart ubuntu one?
<freannrak> just kill it from htop?
<freannrak> brb
<freannrak> hmm, still uploading at full speed.
 * rye reboots to test
<rye> freannrak: what speed have you set in upload settings and what's your ubuntu version?
 * rye sees max 30KiB/s when set 20 Kilobits per second
<rye> i guess we have a bug report for that
<freannrak> rye, 10 kilobits per second, I also tried with 1 afterwards, but no dice. 12.04 LTS
<rye> freannrak: hm, i am now in 12.04 LTS too... Silly question - have you clicked "Apply these settings"?
<freannrak> rye, I'm pretty sure I did. Will try again just to make sure.
<freannrak> rye, yep. still going at full speed ~120KiB/s.
<rye> freannrak: could you please try shutting it down with u1sdtool --quit and starting again?
<freannrak> rye, I did that after changing the settings in the GUI and clicking apply.
<rye> freannrak: ok, it may mean that the patch has not applied or the compiled version for some reason is used instead of .py
<rye> freannrak: may I ask you to remove /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/ubuntuone/storageprotocol/client.pyc ?
<freannrak> done
<rye> freannrak: now please try restarting with upload limit already set
<rye> freannrak: hm, now I can't make it work too
<freannrak> restarting as in full system reboot?
<rye> freannrak: no, u1sdtool --quit; (check that no ubuntuone-syncdaemon processes are running then), u1sdtool --connect
<rye> freannrak: what's the size of the file that is being uploaded (or there are multiple of these)?
<freannrak> bunch of mp3 albums
<freannrak> still going at full speed
<rye> freannrak: could you please pastebin ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf ?
<freannrak> rye, http://pastebin.com/KD4D7dU6
<rye> freannrak: may I ask you to set it to 10 "Kilobits" in the config?
<freannrak> sec
<freannrak> rye, stop being so polite :P
<rye> freannrak: built-in string messages, cannot override
<freannrak> rye, http://pastebin.com/9n8H7wq1
<rye> freannrak: and still uploads at full speed?
<rye> ok, need to test with multiple files
<freannrak> rye, will test again, sec.
<rye> oh
<rye> interesting
<rye> freannrak: it starts uploading at full link speed, then gradually decreases.
<rye> ok, definitely does not work properly
<freannrak> hmm, it's hovering around 70-95 for 2 minutes now.
<rye> dobey: re: throttling patch - does not appear to work reliably (at least of 12.04 LTS, my raring is broken(
<rye> )
<freannrak> rye, oh well. I'm out of time atm, need to get some actual work done. I subscribed to the bug and am hoping for a fix. In the meantime I'll just have to manually sync at night when everyone is sleeping.
<freannrak> rye, thanks for trying to help.
<rye> freannrak: i had some success with "trickle" - it shaped writes pretty reliably
<freannrak> rye, thanks. I'll check it out.
<dobey> rye: what isn't working reliably?
<rye> dobey: well, i tried adjusting speed in sd with stuart's patch and it does not work quite well when one is changing parameters in runtime. At some point it just forgets about the limits and runs with full uplink speed, setting up sd to test this
<dobey> hrmm, that sounds odd
#ubuntuone 2014-01-20
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Day Of Acceptance! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-01-21
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Hugging Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-01-22
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Celebration Of Life Day! :-D
<elijah> Hey guys, where can I read up on the current state of development, any good Ubuntu dev blogs?
<elijah> I am considering getting involved in 14.04 in early alpha stage instead of stable this time to help with bug reporting.
<dobey> i think you want #ubuntu
#ubuntuone 2014-01-23
<elijah> dobey: Ahh, I was thinking of #ubuntu+1
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Handwriting Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-01-24
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Belly Laugh Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2015-01-19
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Tin Can Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2015-01-20
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Cheese Lovers Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2015-01-21
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Hugging Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2015-01-22
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Answer Your Cat’s Questions Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2015-01-23
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Handwriting Day! :-D
